# Inchiodato li'



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


Speravo che la tua latitanza del forum significasse invece un nuovo inizio
Mi spiace leggerti così


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


Scrivere qua non migliorerá le cose.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scrivere qua non migliorerá le cose.


Ma può essere una valvola di sfogo se non ne ha altre


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scrivere qua non migliorerá le cose.


I forum esistono perché la gente : scrive , commenta , si sfoga . Cosa ne sai di cosa faccio o non faccio d altro ?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I forum esistono perché la gente : scrive , commenta , si sfoga . Cosa ne sai di cosa faccio o non faccio d altro ?


Se lo dici tu. Occhio perché a volte da un riempitivo di tempo vuoto, diventano un generatore di tempo perso.


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu. Occhio perché a volte da un riempitivo di tempo vuoto, diventano un generatore di tempo perso.


Infatti normalmente evito di leggerti . Addio


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


non sei riuscito a prendere una decisione definitiva che ti faccia stare meglio


----------



## disincantata (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti normalmente evito di leggerti . Addio



Purtroppo,
È lo dico a me, non bastano gli anni per dimenticare i particolari, anzi, sembra non passare mai il tempo in quel senso.
Puoi tornare a stare bene, anche benissimo con chi ti ha tradito, ma non riuscirai mai a  dimenticare che e' stato capace di farlo.
Prendere o lasciare.
E non e' detto che lasciando poi si stia meglio. Eta', casa, figli, tutte cose che incidono. 
Bisogna solo diventare un po' egoisti come loro. 
Soprattutto 'disincantati'.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti normalmente evito di leggerti . Addio


Paura, eh? :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (25 Novembre 2017)

Permaloso


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Permaloso


I cornuti spesso lo sono.


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . *Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti *.


Probabilmente devi fare un passo indietro. Restare incrodato non va bene. Riparlarne con tua moglie non mi sembra una buona idea; dovresti riparlarne con te stesso. Un modo è scrivere, o parlare a ruota libera al registratore. Un altro, parlarne con un terapeuta, forse meglio se donna. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Paura, eh? :rotfl:


Paura del niente ?



oriente70 ha detto:


> Permaloso


Un altro per cui nn vale la pena stare su questo forum



disincantata ha detto:


> Purtroppo,
> È lo dico a me, non bastano gli anni per dimenticare i particolari, anzi, sembra non passare mai il tempo in quel senso.
> Puoi tornare a stare bene, anche benissimo con chi ti ha tradito, ma non riuscirai mai a  dimenticare che e' stato capace di farlo.
> Prendere o lasciare.
> ...


Hai centrato tutto . Io qui ci sto bene ma nn vedo più un noi ma solo due adulti che vivono assieme . I momenti belli non mancano ma ... non è più come prima . Vedo che mi osserva , osserva come sono se sono allegro o pensieroso


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


Ma Nadira...?


----------



## tullio (25 Novembre 2017)

Non conosco la tua storia: mi pare di comprendere che hai avuto una batosta tremenda ma che il matrimonio ha resistito. Bene: mi sembra che un passo avanti ci sia stato. Sei lì, spalle larghe, a sopportare un peso che distruggerebbe molti. Sei lì a tenere duro. Sei lì a tenerti la finestra e i pensieri che ne derivano, a lavorare per la famiglia, a pensare ai figli e tutto il resto. Probabilmente anche a voler ancora bene a lei. Non è un passo avanti questo? 
Stai giù, certo, il dolore non è passato (e forse non passerà mai) ma a mente fredda: ti aspetteresti mai davvero che tutto possa essere cancellato? Solo che non sono i pensieri a fare la storia, sono i fatti, le azioni. A volte i pensieri restano indietro mentre la capacità di reagire spinge avanti. Uno che si lasciasse risucchiare dai pensieri tristi del passato, uno che li lasciasse trasformare in un sentimento parassitario che risucchia tutto, uno così non fa passi avanti e anzi ne fa indietro. Ma che ogni tanto ti prenda il sentimento di dolore e, perché no? di sconforto, non cambia il senso della realtà. La realtà è che tieni duro quando conta. Questo è quello che fanno gli uomini veri. 
Un pisello grosso non fa un uomo vero; avere mille fortune con le donne non fa un uomo vero; soffiare la donna a un altro non fa un uomo vero. Un uomo vero è quello che regge e che non scappa. Quello su cui si può contare. Un uomo vero ha paura, ha dolori, ha tentazioni, ha smarrimenti...ma li regge. E mi sembra che tu regga bene.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma Nadira...?


L ho vista per lavoro ma niente di più . Comunque sempre bellissima


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia: mi pare di comprendere che hai avuto una batosta tremenda ma che il matrimonio ha resistito. Bene: mi sembra che un passo avanti ci sia stato. Sei lì, spalle larghe, a sopportare un peso che distruggerebbe molti. Sei lì a tenere duro. Sei lì a tenerti la finestra e i pensieri che ne derivano, a lavorare per la famiglia, a pensare ai figli e tutto il resto. Probabilmente anche a voler ancora bene a lei. Non è un passo avanti questo?
> Stai giù, certo, il dolore non è passato (e forse non passerà mai) ma a mente fredda: ti aspetteresti mai davvero che tutto possa essere cancellato? Solo che non sono i pensieri a fare la storia, sono i fatti, le azioni. A volte i pensieri restano indietro mentre la capacità di reagire spinge avanti. Uno che si lasciasse risucchiare dai pensieri tristi del passato, uno che li lasciasse trasformare in un sentimento parassitario che risucchia tutto, uno così non fa passi avanti e anzi ne fa indietro. Ma che ogni tanto ti prenda il sentimento di dolore e, perché no? di sconforto, non cambia il senso della realtà. La realtà è che tieni duro quando conta. Questo è quello che fanno gli uomini veri.
> Un pisello grosso non fa un uomo vero; avere mille fortune con le donne non fa un uomo vero; soffiare la donna a un altro non fa un uomo vero. Un uomo vero è quello che regge e che non scappa. Quello su cui si può contare. Un uomo vero ha paura, ha dolori, ha tentazioni, ha smarrimenti...ma li regge. E mi sembra che tu regga bene.
> In bocca al lupo!


Grazie delle belle parole . Una cosa che pesa e' il vedermi osservato come se ora tutto dipendesse da me ... ed e' vero .


----------



## oriente70 (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Un altro per cui nn vale la pena stare su questo forum


Ammazza come la fai tragica ....


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Paura del niente ?


E io che ne so? Non mi pare che ci siamo mai cagati..
Se sei un frignone alla trilobita e vuoi due schiaffoni basta dirlo.
Per il resto manco ti conosco. Se hai preconcetti cazzi tuoi, mica é un problema mio


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ammazza come la fai tragica ....


I cornuti di solito sono melodrammatici oltre che permalosi.


----------



## Annina123 (25 Novembre 2017)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia: mi pare di comprendere che hai avuto una batosta tremenda ma che il matrimonio ha resistito. Bene: mi sembra che un passo avanti ci sia stato. Sei lì, spalle larghe, a sopportare un peso che distruggerebbe molti. Sei lì a tenere duro. Sei lì a tenerti la finestra e i pensieri che ne derivano, a lavorare per la famiglia, a pensare ai figli e tutto il resto. Probabilmente anche a voler ancora bene a lei. Non è un passo avanti questo?
> Stai giù, certo, il dolore non è passato (e forse non passerà mai) ma a mente fredda: ti aspetteresti mai davvero che tutto possa essere cancellato? Solo che non sono i pensieri a fare la storia, sono i fatti, le azioni. A volte i pensieri restano indietro mentre la capacità di reagire spinge avanti. Uno che si lasciasse risucchiare dai pensieri tristi del passato, uno che li lasciasse trasformare in un sentimento parassitario che risucchia tutto, uno così non fa passi avanti e anzi ne fa indietro. Ma che ogni tanto ti prenda il sentimento di dolore e, perché no? di sconforto, non cambia il senso della realtà. La realtà è che tieni duro quando conta. Questo è quello che fanno gli uomini veri.
> Un pisello grosso non fa un uomo vero; avere mille fortune con le donne non fa un uomo vero; soffiare la donna a un altro non fa un uomo vero. Un uomo vero è quello che regge e che non scappa. Quello su cui si può contare. Un uomo vero ha paura, ha dolori, ha tentazioni, ha smarrimenti...ma li regge. E mi sembra che tu regga bene.
> In bocca al lupo!


Ok reggere, ok non scappare e ok affrontare le cose.. ma intanto si elabora, le situazioni si ridefiniscono e si sceglie o si capisce quale sia la strada giusta per noi... di sicuro ci vorranno tanto tempo e tanta sofferenza...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I cornuti di solito sono melodrammatici oltre che permalosi.


Stai esagerando.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Novembre 2017)

Arci non continuare a mettere il dito sulla piaga.. la delusione é forte. Lui ha costruito una famiglia con sani principi.
E continua a sostenere la famiglia.. crede nelle sue idee ....
È un pochino permaloso ma ci sta.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie delle belle parole . Una cosa che pesa e' il vedermi osservato come se ora tutto dipendesse da me ... ed e' vero .


Questo però devi assumerlo. È così

Dipende tutto da te. 

Per cui devi tagliare e andare oltre.
E fare un salto netto e superare. Punto

Il passato è zero è mai influirà in un discorso, una lite, una scelta.

Oppure c'è la porta per cambiare aria se non te la senti, c'è chi non ce la fa

Ma devi disinnescare tu questa cosa.

Parlandole molto chiaramente e dicendole che la questione deve essere chiusa, e non vuoi portartela addosso, e desideri una donna accanto che si senta spontanea come prima e non stia appesa a una tua espressione o altro.

Sta a te fare questo discorso

E poi devi dargli seguito. Senza indugio


----------



## tullio (25 Novembre 2017)

*link?*

C'è un link per la vicenda di francoff? capisco che non posso andare avanti a discutere senza conoscerla


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

tullio ha detto:


> C'è un link per la vicenda di francoff? capisco che non posso andare avanti a discutere senza conoscerla


Se vai sul mio profilo e digiti su discussioni iniziate trovi tutto


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai esagerando.


Guarda che nella media è vero. L'unico che un po' mi dà qualche speranza per il momento é Danny


oriente70 ha detto:


> Arci non continuare a mettere il dito sulla piaga.. la delusione é forte. Lui ha costruito una famiglia con sani principi.
> E continua a sostenere la famiglia.. crede nelle sue idee ....
> È un pochino permaloso ma ci sta.


Senza offesa, Ma io veramente a lui non gli ho mai detto un cazzo


Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo però devi assumerlo. È così
> 
> Dipende tutto da te.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati. Chi passa Dalla teoria alla pratica di solito da qui se ne va. Quantomeno allenta


----------



## nina (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


Ti abbraccio forte. E purtroppo, per quanto su altri fronti la mia vita sia cambiata, mi sento proprio come te, e speravo davvero tu stessi meglio, ti ho pensato spesso.


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio forte. E purtroppo, per quanto su altri fronti la mia vita sia cambiata, mi sento proprio come te, e speravo davvero tu stessi meglio, ti ho pensato spesso.


Ciao anche io ti ho pensato . Come va il dopo laurea , non intendo L amore ... intendo la tua vita a 360 gradi


----------



## nina (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao anche io ti ho pensato . Come va il dopo laurea , non intendo L amore ... intendo la tua vita a 360 gradi


Ho trovato uno stage da programmatore informatico (con la laurea in storia, sì, questa cosa mi fa esplodere in grandi risate isteriche) che finisce l'8 gennaio: la prospettiva è l'assunzione, si vedrà. Diciamo che per 8 ore al giorno ho altro a cui pensare. Mi sono iscritta a un corso serale di francese, una volta a settimana do ripetizioni a una bimba e vado in terapia. Quelle ore di vuoto che restano... lasciamo stare.


----------



## francoff (25 Novembre 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho trovato uno stage da programmatore informatico (con la laurea in storia, sì, questa cosa mi fa esplodere in grandi risate isteriche) che finisce l'8 gennaio: la prospettiva è l'assunzione, si vedrà. Diciamo che per 8 ore al giorno ho altro a cui pensare. Mi sono iscritta a un corso serale di francese, una volta a settimana do ripetizioni a una bimba e vado in terapia. Quelle ore di vuoto che restano... lasciamo stare.


Adoro il francese .


----------



## nina (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Adoro il francese .


Io l'ho sempre amato e da piccola lo parlavo bene, e adesso so dire "la mia gonna è nera"! Sono commossa.


----------



## disincantata (25 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Paura del niente ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conosco
benissimo quello  sguardo, e se ci pensi mica vivono bene neppure loro, volendo restare. Poi con il tempo perdono anche quello, salvo allarmarsi se per caso ti vedono molto diverso o distratto.  Ovviamente neppure osano chiedere.  

No, niente e' come prima.   SI vive un po' a compartimenti stagni. Moltissimi non detti.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Conosco
> benissimo quello  sguardo, e se ci pensi mica vivono bene neppure loro, volendo restare. Poi con il tempo perdono anche quello, salvo allarmarsi se per caso ti vedono molto diverso o distratto.  Ovviamente neppure osano chiedere.
> 
> No, niente e' come prima.   SI vive un po' a compartimenti stagni. Moltissimi non detti.


Vero. Infatti, se ti beccano il banco salta. DEVE saltare. Sennô è peggio


----------



## mistral (25 Novembre 2017)

error


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2017)

Ha ragione Twin forse non ce la fai da solo.
Bisogna mettere ordine nei nodi che senti per poterli sciogliere. Devi distinguere tra quello che risuona e, di conseguenza, sono solo cose tue e quello che realmente fa parte del vostro rapporto. Tu dai un peso diverso al suo tradimento e al tuo, che non è servito a rimarginare la ferita narcisistica, ma non è servito per il tuo modo di percepire te, lei e la relazione. Sei disposto a rivedere queste cose?
Non lo faresti per lei, ma per te.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> error


è peggio, è peggio, guarda come stai ridotta te...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .






disincantata ha detto:


> Conosco
> benissimo quello  sguardo, e se ci pensi mica vivono bene neppure loro, volendo restare. Poi con il tempo perdono anche quello, salvo allarmarsi se per caso ti vedono molto diverso o distratto.  Ovviamente neppure osano chiedere.
> 
> No, niente e' come prima.   SI vive un po' a compartimenti stagni. Moltissimi non detti.



Ri-conosco tutte queste parole con le sensazioni che si trascinano a zavorra e vorrei partecipare perchè so di cosa si parla, ma sono inchiodata anch'io  (non nella situazione di tradita ma come utente che avrebbe qualcosa da dire).

Credo che fondamentalmente si scriva per un bisogno personale, anche quando si danno consigli o si è realmente utili agli altri, e io mi sto chiedendo quale sia il mio leggendo lo stato d'animo di Francoff (ciao ). Forse scelgo di partecipare solo a qualche discussione in cui ritrovo qualcosa di me, qualche ombra non dissipata che cerca luce, ma sono solo falci sottili di buio sulle quali solitamente non mi soffermo ma che mi attraggono quando le riconosco negli altri.

Il tradimento disintegra l'innocenza e tutti i suoi annessi, perciò ricostruirsi è un'impresa titanica. E l'altro c'entra in parte, solo come causa del disvelamento: solo sganciandosi in questa fase, ritrovando il proprio intero, la relazione può tornare in un nuovo integro, inedito.  Credo sia normale non riconoscere, addirittura disconoscere, tutta la struttura del rapporto così come è sempre stato fino alla rottura del tradimento, ma col tempo, col rivedere se stessi, la si può salvare. E incasellare nell'archivio di ciò che è stato. Parlo della coppia che fu e che non sarà mai più come fonte incredibile di dispersione di energie che invece vanno spese per l'"ora", per te soprattutto; l'evoluzione (o involuzione ulteriore) della relazione verrà da sè.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi passa Dalla teoria alla pratica di solito da qui se ne va. Quantomeno allenta


E' una generalizzazione poco rispondente alla realtà secondo me. Si può restare anche se si sta bene, si può andare via perchè si sta malissimo nel leggere i fatti altrui; si può allentare, cambiare nick, essere assenti per mesi e poi scrivere 100 post in un giorno senza che ognuna di queste cose necessariamente significhi qualcosa di preciso per chi non ci conosce. Le vite degli altri sono un mistero; a volte anche le nostre per noi stessi


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Le vite degli altri sono un mistero; a volte anche le nostre per noi stessi


Zan zan! Ma te le scrivi da sola ? :rotfl:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Zan zan! Ma te le scrivi da sola ? :rotfl:


Certo, ispirata dalle idiozie megalomani di chi crede di avere sempre qualcosa da dire su tutto


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Certo, ispirata dalle idiozie megalomani di chi crede di avere sempre qualcosa da dire su tutto


 inutile che ti stizzisci, me l'hai servita su un piatto d'argento. :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2017)

Provando a fare ordire per quanto mi riguarda , il tradimento mi ha causato dolore principalmente per le seguenti motivazioni:
- rischio di disintegrazione del mio primo e più importante progetto di vita. Avrei potuto anch’io curare di più questo progetto, ma data l’indole di mio marito credo non sarebbe servito a molto per evitare l’inevitabile.
- terrore per i miei figli 
- autostima ridotta a zero
- senso di impotenza
- visione disincantata della vita 
- paura di non riuscire più a ricostruirmi una vita di coppia soddisfacente con qualcuno

Cosa mi ha insegnato questa situazione?
- che è necessario riuscire a comunicare per davvero con le persone a cui teniamo. 
-che se il progetto famiglia è considerato per varie ragioni il più importante , ci si deve investire molte energie , come in tutti i progetti importanti...
- che (rubo il copy ad Arcistufo) “siamo sempre sul mercato”... che io vorrei interpretare come: il progetto famiglia è importante ma esistiamo anche noi come individui (sia noi che il nostro partner singolarmente )..e la vita dev’essere coltivata anche fuori.

Cosa dico all’autore del post?
Non farti prendere dalla malinconia... hai fatto una scelta, portala avanti con tutte le tue forze e prova ad uscire dal guscio che ti sei costruito. 
Provaci. Quando arrivano i cattivi pensieri cacciali via ... 
provaci, proviamoci . 
Con affetto


----------



## iosolo (27 Novembre 2017)

Ehi non si fa così. 
Ultimamente anch'io cerco di scrivere meno e allentare un po', e poi arrivi tu e scrivi un post così... e capisci che anche tu sei un po' lì a guardare dalla finestra e a vivere di una strana malinconia. 

Forse quella malinconia ha sempre fatto parte di noi e il tradimento l'ha solo risvegliata. 
E' uno strano sentimento, la malinconia, che ti spinge a fare i conti con noi stessi e le nostre emozioni. 

Nel frattempo, se me lo permetti, visto che siamo davanti alla stessa finestra ne approfitto e ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2017)

[FONT=&quot]« Ognuno sta solo sul cuor della terra[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]trafitto da un raggio di sole:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ed è subito sera. »
S.Q.

Ci innamoriamo e ci illudiamo che non sia più così.[/FONT]


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> « Ognuno sta solo sul cuor della terra
> trafitto da un raggio di sole:
> ed è subito sera. »
> S.Q.
> ...


Pensavo a questa poesia proprio qualche giorno fa.
Se penso che il tempo ci macina eppure si corre lo stesso verso una meta che sostanzialmente non esiste...


----------



## mistral (27 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Provando a fare ordire per quanto mi riguarda , il tradimento mi ha causato dolore principalmente per le seguenti motivazioni:
> - rischio di disintegrazione del mio primo e più importante progetto di vita. Avrei potuto anch’io curare di più questo progetto, ma data l’indole di mio marito credo non sarebbe servito a molto per evitare l’inevitabile.
> - terrore per i miei figli
> - autostima ridotta a zero
> ...


hei hei ,andiamoci piano.Che siamo sempre tutti sul mercato più o meno consapevolemte è una frase mia ,una convinzione mia .Se Arcy ha messo il copyright gli faccio causa


----------



## mistral (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> è peggio, è peggio, guarda come stai ridotta te...


Non so a cosa ti riferisci ma per citare il gergo che tanto piace ai  bimbiminchia,  "SPIACEMI" ma ti posso giurare di essere convinta di stare un milione di volte meglio di te.Non ho bisogno di uscire per respirare.Porello.......


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> hei hei ,andiamoci piano.Che siamo sempre tutti sul mercato più o meno consapevolemte è una frase mia ,una convinzione mia .Se Arcy ha messo il copyright gli faccio causa


Consolate co' l'ajetto


mistral ha detto:


> Non so a cosa ti riferisci ma per citare il gergo che tanto piace ai  bimbiminchia,  "SPIACEMI" ma ti posso giurare di essere convinta di stare un milione di volte meglio di te.Non ho bisogno di uscire per respirare.Porello.......


Io sono felicissimo che tu sia convinta di stare meglio di me. Ogni volta che penso a te, mi ricordi il pelato in maniera imbarazzante
[video=youtube_share;inYalGljw28]https://youtu.be/inYalGljw28[/video]


----------



## mistral (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Consolate co' l'ajetto
> 
> Io sono felicissimo che tu sia convinta di stare meglio di me. Ogni volta che penso a te, mi ricordi il pelato in maniera imbarazzante
> [video=youtube_share;inYalGljw28]https://youtu.be/inYalGljw28[/video]


Almeno tu riesci a farti venire in mente e ad esternare che cosa ti evoco.
Io non ne ho il coraggio.Peccato che manco ti rendi conto di cosa si pensa di te.Porello....


----------



## mistral (27 Novembre 2017)

_Consolati co ajetto....
Trduzione per i non paesanotti?


----------



## mistral (27 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Consolate co' l'ajetto
> 
> Io sono felicissimo che tu sia convinta di stare meglio di me. Ogni volta che penso a te, mi ricordi il pelato in maniera imbarazzante
> [video=youtube_share;inYalGljw28]https://youtu.be/inYalGljw28[/video]


Quello che supplica saresti tu?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> _Consolati co ajetto....
> Trduzione per i non paesanotti?


 Paesanotto io? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quello che supplica saresti tu?


interessante, vedi gente che supplica laddove non c'è: questo getta una luce inedita sulla storia del tuo consorte :up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Paura del niente ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco
Non te ne rendi conto, ma l'inizio della frase che ti ho evidenziato è davvero importante!
IO QUI CI STO BENE.
Ti sembra poco?!

Quanto al resto della frase: il problema c'è ed è quello che ti mette malinconia e ti fa sentire quel vuoto dentro (presumo). Bisogna essere pratici e quindi va affrontato con l'aiuto soprattutto della ragione.
Dovresti cambiare il tuo modo di vedere voi come coppia, ma questo è un compito tuo e tocca tutto a te, lei non può farlo, può solo accompagnarti per mano, ma te la devi vedere con te stesso e trovare il TUO modo, la tua soluzione per riuscire, col tempo, a liberarti del peso che avverti.

E' un percorso tuo personale, anche lungo, ma possibile.
E' un lavoro di adattamento a vedere lei con occhi diversi con la consapevolezza di un cambiamento in atto.
Certo che non è più come prima caro Franco, la situazione vi ha cambiati, sia tu che lei, quindi non può essere che diverso, ma può essere ancora appagante lo stare insieme e assaporare la vita.   
Ma va trovato il modo perché non viene da solo...
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## mistral (28 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> interessante, vedi gente che supplica laddove non c'è: questo getta una luce inedita sulla storia del tuo consorte :up:


Cioè?
Pregare ha pregato e pure tanto.Quindi?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Cioè? Pregare ha pregato e pure tanto.Quindi?


 Io del tuo legittimo consorte, ho sempre pensato che ti avesse intortato a puntino, mischiando bastone & carota, per portarti a pensare quello che stai effettivamente pensando.
Perché effettivamente vedi quello che vuoi vedere. Hai scarsa capacità di analisi e tanti preconcetti in testa. Per cui, il modo migliore per prenderti per il culo è costruire un'immagine confacente i modelli che hai in testa e farti credere di aver capito tutto.
Senza offesa, ovviamente.


----------



## francoff (29 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco
> Non te ne rendi conto, ma l'inizio della frase che ti ho evidenziato è davvero importante!
> IO QUI CI STO BENE.
> Ti sembra poco?!
> ...


Hai ragione e concordo con quanto scrivi. La cosa che mi pesa è il peso di tutto questo, sapere che solo io posso uscirne e di conseguenza uscirne noi come coppia e come famiglia. Lei ha fatto il casino ed ora sono io a dover agire.
Quando mi guarda e si aspetta chissà cosa da me, quando sta attenta a non dire frasi che possono essere equivocate  ...ecco tutto questo mi irrita mi pare tutto falso come a voler mettere sotto il tappeto ciò che è successo o come se io non abbia abbastanza forza per andare avanti. Capisco altresì che è un modo per proteggere me e anche lei dal ricordo.


----------



## mistral (29 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io del tuo legittimo consorte, ho sempre pensato che ti avesse intortato a puntino, mischiando bastone & carota, per portarti a pensare quello che stai effettivamente pensando.
> Perché effettivamente vedi quello che vuoi vedere. Hai scarsa capacità di analisi e tanti preconcetti in testa. Per cui, il modo migliore per prenderti per il culo è costruire un'immagine confacente i modelli che hai in testa e farti credere di aver capito tutto.
> Senza offesa, ovviamente.


Infatti mi vedi convinta e mansueta ,contenta e adulante nei confronti del Dio marito.
hai azzeccato tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione e concordo con quanto scrivi. La cosa che mi pesa è il peso di tutto questo, sapere che solo io posso uscirne e di conseguenza uscirne noi come coppia e come famiglia. Lei ha fatto il casino ed ora sono io a dover agire.
> Quando mi guarda e si aspetta chissà cosa da me, quando sta attenta a non dire frasi che possono essere equivocate  ...ecco tutto questo mi irrita mi pare tutto falso come a voler mettere sotto il tappeto ciò che è successo o come se io non abbia abbastanza forza per andare avanti. Capisco altresì che è un modo per proteggere me e anche lei dal ricordo.


Hai il potere.


----------



## francoff (29 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai il potere.


Giuro che nn ho capito


----------



## insane (29 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai il potere.


Zia, e' un potere un po' del cazzo pero'. Puoi decidere tutto ma ormai l' innocenza (se cosi' si puo' chiamare) l'hai persa, e qualunque cosa tu dovessi decidere sara' comunque una sofferenza


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai il potere.





francoff ha detto:


> Giuro che nn ho capito





insane ha detto:


> Zia, e' un potere un po' del cazzo pero'. Puoi decidere tutto ma ormai l' innocenza (se cosi' si puo' chiamare) l'hai persa, e qualunque cosa tu dovessi decidere sara' comunque una sofferenza


Non ho nipoti.
In una situazione non scelta è già positivo avere la possibilità di scegliere.


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai il potere.


.......dei cornuti


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (29 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione e concordo con quanto scrivi. La cosa che mi pesa è il peso di tutto questo, sapere che solo io posso uscirne e di conseguenza uscirne noi come coppia e come famiglia. *Lei ha fatto il casino ed ora sono io a dover agire.*
> Quando mi guarda e si aspetta chissà cosa da me, quando sta attenta a non dire frasi che possono essere equivocate  *...ecco tutto questo mi irrita mi pare tutto falso come a voler mettere sotto il tappeto ciò che è successo o come se io non abbia abbastanza forza per andare avanti.* Capisco altresì che è un modo per proteggere me e anche lei dal ricordo.


Che lei stia attenta non la vedo cosa offensiva, piuttosto potrebbe muoverla una specie di senso di rispetto o pudore. Magari non vuole mettere sotto il tappeto ciò che anche a lei farà male rimestare, ma semplicemente cercare di andare avanti meglio che si può. 

Il fatto che tu ti trova a gestire un marasma che non hai causato e che dipende esclusivamente da qualcosa di bello (immagino, altrimenti non avrebbe tradito)  che invece lei si è vissuta, è un nodo da accettare; e come dice Brunetta, con la quale sono d'accordissimo, ti dà potere. Quello di decidere cosa fare di ciò che hai in mano, della tua vita, di quella di lei, della vostra famiglia... Ti pare poco? 

Quando ero nella tua situazione (più o meno) mi si diceva di non tirare troppo la corda e io non capivo cosa significasse. Ero disposta a perdere tutto per incapacità conclamata, a tratti, di gestire esattamente quello che descrivi. Mi sembrava ulteriormente offensivo ogni suo atteggiamento o postura, seppure mosso dalle migliori intenzioni; poi ho realizzato che potevo scegliere. E' un discorso articolato e complesso fatto di soggettività e individualità e componenti variegate e personalismi delicati, ma quello che so, anzi che ho imparato, è che la sostanza della relazione di coppia prima o poi si palesa in tutta la sua potenza; lasciarla fluire sganciandola dal mare di pattume nel quale è finita, cercare di vederla (e di vedersi) con occhi nuovi, più veri e puliti se vuoi, può essere una risorsa. Da qui il potere, quello della verità.





Brunetta ha detto:


> In una situazione non scelta è già positivo avere la possibilità di scegliere.


:up:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .......dei cornuti


Il potere ce l'hai nella misura in cui l'altro te lo mette in mano. Il potere ovviamente. Se l'altra persona dopo che si è fatta i cazzi suoi, magari non è manco troppo affetta da sensi di colpa, non penso che ti ritrovi in mano altro se non la tua vita. Il più grosso errore in questi casi e ragionare di principi


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (29 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il potere ce l'hai nella misura in cui l'altro te lo mette in mano. Il potere ovviamente. *Se l'altra persona dopo che si è fatta i cazzi suoi, magari non è manco troppo affetta da sensi di colpa*, non penso che ti ritrovi in mano altro se non la tua vita. Il più grosso errore in questi casi e ragionare di principi


Ma in quel caso non c'è neanche storia. I problemi veri si palesano quando l'altro prende pienamente coscienza di quello che ha fatto, delle ripercussioni etc e il tradito oltre a smaltire i suoi dolori deve gestire anche quelli dell'altro. E qui [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] ha di sicuro qualcosa da dire


----------



## Divì (30 Novembre 2017)

La sensazione, ricordo, è quella di essere con le spalle al muro. Un cul de sac in cui qualsiasi direzione prenderai non ti porterà da nessuna parte.
Dura un po'. A volte talmente a lungo che magari uno non ce la fa. Dura finchè non riesci a cogliere qual è il vero margine di libertà che hai tenuto per te. Ora non lo vedi. Ma se saprai attendere, godendoti le ore e i giorni della tua vita, ti si mostrerà con chiarezza e leggerezza. E sceglierai. Eccome. Senza guardarti indietro.


----------



## insane (30 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho nipoti.


Era detto con affetto


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (30 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> La sensazione, ricordo, è quella di essere con le spalle al muro. Un cul de sac in cui qualsiasi direzione prenderai non ti porterà da nessuna parte.
> Dura un po'. A volte talmente a lungo che magari uno non ce la fa. Dura finchè non riesci a cogliere qual è il vero margine di libertà che hai tenuto per te. Ora non lo vedi. Ma se saprai attendere, godendoti le ore e i giorni della tua vita, ti si mostrerà con chiarezza e leggerezza. E sceglierai. Eccome. Senza guardarti indietro.



 Si :inlove:


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho nipoti.
> In una situazione non scelta è già positivo avere la possibilità di scegliere.


Non è così semplice secondo me inquadrare ... hai subito la scelta del partner (di tradire e creare casino), ora tu puoi , è vero, scegliere e far subire a tutti la tua scelta condizionata da un’azione altrui ..ma così più che sentirti potente sai che se scegli di non farcela tutto si distrugge e, guarda che culo, dipende da te.
Cioè dipende da te l’esito di un’azione del cazzo (scusate il francese ma in questo caso ci sta anche non metaforicamente parlando), di qualcun altro...

Sarà che è potere..a me sembra una bella sola ...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ma in quel caso non c'è neanche storia. I problemi veri si palesano quando l'altro prende pienamente coscienza di quello che ha fatto, delle ripercussioni etc e il tradito oltre a smaltire i suoi dolori deve gestire anche quelli dell'altro. E qui @_mistral_ ha di sicuro qualcosa da dire


Mistral può dire quello che le pare, tanto io la mia idea ce la ho e ormai sta lì. Detto questo, non sono d'accordo per nulla con questa impostazione. Il poverello o la poverella con la capa pesante devono gestire le rogne da smazzare, la situazione e tanta bella robina pratica. La sensazione che i cocci incollati ormai siano cocci incollati resta, per carità, ma i sensi di colpa sono roba assolutamente propria. Ognuno ha i suoi, se ce li ha.
L'idea che il cornuto gestisca pure dimensioni interiori altrui mi pare na cazzata spropositata anche in termini di melodramma.
Io se venissi beccato lascerei all'istante proprio perchè non mi va di sobbarcarmi le rotture di coglioni conseguenti alla scoperta, mica sto scappando dai sensi di colpa, ma una volta che il banco salta, che fai? Resti li a beccarti i pomodori in faccia. La priorità è gestire la prate pratica e salvaguardare i cuccioli, figurati se ho tempo per redimermi agli occhi della legittima.
Ma na mazza, proprio. Si sparisce, senza spiegazioni. Tanto tutto quello che potresti dire non rimetterebbe mai a posto le cose. E sensi di colpa zero. Siamo adulti. Se fai una cosa la fai con consapevolezza.
altro che "gestire il dolore altrui"... essù
la posta di Cioè, proprio...


----------



## patroclo (30 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mistral può dire quello che le pare, tanto io la mia idea ce la ho e ormai sta lì. Detto questo, non sono d'accordo per nulla con questa impostazione. Il poverello o la poverella con la capa pesante devono gestire le rogne da smazzare, la situazione e tanta bella robina pratica. La sensazione che i cocci incollati ormai siano cocci incollati resta, per carità, ma i sensi di colpa sono roba assolutamente propria. Ognuno ha i suoi, se ce li ha.
> L'idea che il cornuto gestisca pure dimensioni interiori altrui mi pare na cazzata spropositata anche in termini di melodramma.
> Io se venissi beccato lascerei all'istante proprio perchè non mi va di sobbarcarmi le rotture di coglioni conseguenti alla scoperta, mica sto scappando dai sensi di colpa, ma una volta che il banco salta, che fai? Resti li a beccarti i pomodori in faccia. La priorità è gestire la prate pratica e salvaguardare i cuccioli, figurati se ho tempo per redimermi agli occhi della legittima.
> Ma na mazza, proprio. Si sparisce, senza spiegazioni. Tanto tutto quello che potresti dire non rimetterebbe mai a posto le cose. E sensi di colpa zero. Siamo adulti. Se fai una cosa la fai con consapevolezza.
> ...


ho sempre teorizzato anch'io così...chissà se nella pratica ne saremmo capaci....


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione e concordo con quanto scrivi. La cosa che mi pesa è il peso di tutto questo, sapere che solo io posso uscirne e di conseguenza uscirne noi come coppia e come famiglia. Lei ha fatto il casino ed ora sono io a dover agire.
> Quando mi guarda e si aspetta chissà cosa da me, quando sta attenta a non dire frasi che possono essere equivocate  ...ecco tutto questo mi irrita mi pare tutto falso come a voler mettere sotto il tappeto ciò che è successo o come se io non abbia abbastanza forza per andare avanti. Capisco altresì che è un modo per proteggere me e anche lei dal ricordo.


Sì, è un modo per proteggere entrambi e poi considera il disagio che si è creato: ora tu sai quindi è ovvio che sia cambiato tutto, da qui il senso di falsità che avvertì e che falso non è, ma semplicemente irreale.
Anche qui il tempo aiuta, ma ne deve passare di acqua sotto i ponti...
A me questa battaglia mia personale ha insegnato che nella vita è bene abituarsi a considerarci soli con noi stessi e a contare sulle nostre forze, in questo caso emotive (come del resto la poesia di Quasimodo postata giorni fa da Brunetta, credo, ce lo fa ben capire). E se all'inizio la cosa spaventa e immalinconisce, col tempo si rivela essere una risorsa.


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mistral può dire quello che le pare, tanto io la mia idea ce la ho e ormai sta lì. Detto questo, non sono d'accordo per nulla con questa impostazione. Il poverello o la poverella con la capa pesante devono gestire le rogne da smazzare, la situazione e tanta bella robina pratica. La sensazione che i cocci incollati ormai siano cocci incollati resta, per carità, ma i sensi di colpa sono roba assolutamente propria. Ognuno ha i suoi, se ce li ha.
> L'idea che il cornuto gestisca pure dimensioni interiori altrui mi pare na cazzata spropositata anche in termini di melodramma.
> Io se venissi beccato lascerei all'istante proprio perchè non mi va di sobbarcarmi le rotture di coglioni conseguenti alla scoperta, mica sto scappando dai sensi di colpa, ma una volta che il banco salta, che fai? Resti li a beccarti i pomodori in faccia. La priorità è gestire la prate pratica e salvaguardare i cuccioli, figurati se ho tempo per redimermi agli occhi della legittima.
> Ma na mazza, proprio. Si sparisce, senza spiegazioni. Tanto tutto quello che potresti dire non rimetterebbe mai a posto le cose. E sensi di colpa zero. Siamo adulti. Se fai una cosa la fai con consapevolezza.
> ...





ermik ha detto:


> ho sempre teorizzato anch'io così...chissà se nella pratica ne saremmo capaci....


Una cosa è certa e fatemelo dire: chi rimane deve avere le palle di Nerone!
E sto parlando dei traditori.


----------



## patroclo (30 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Una cosa è certa e fatemelo dire: chi rimane deve avere le palle di Nerone!
> E sto parlando dei traditori.


...in che senso? ignifughe?


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...in che senso? ignifughe?


nel senso di sopportazione massima per resistere a quello che lo aspetta!!  (Noi usiamo questa espressione).


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ho sempre teorizzato anch'io così...chissà se nella pratica ne saremmo capaci....





Diletta ha detto:


> Una cosa è certa e fatemelo dire: chi rimane deve avere le palle di Nerone!
> E sto parlando dei traditori.


si fa, si fa.


----------



## Divì (30 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non è così semplice secondo me inquadrare ... hai subito la scelta del partner (di tradire e creare casino), ora tu puoi , è vero, scegliere e far subire a tutti la tua scelta condizionata da un’azione altrui ..ma così più che sentirti potente sai che se scegli di non farcela tutto si distrugge e, guarda che culo, dipende da te.
> Cioè dipende da te l’esito di un’azione del cazzo (scusate il francese ma in questo caso ci sta anche non metaforicamente parlando), di qualcun altro...
> 
> Sarà che è potere..a me sembra una bella sola ...


Infatti non è potere, non è una scelta. È una possibilità. 
Nelle mani del traditore tutte le scelte, quella di tradire e di restare o far saltare il banco una volta scoperto, come dice Arci.

La possibilità resta quella dello svelamento di parti dell'altro e anche di sé oltre che della vera natura del rapporto, e un concreto miglioramento della qualità della comunicazione all'interno della coppia.

Credo che si possa chiamare "perdono" nell'accezione utilizzata da Recalcati (quindi non religiosa). Di certo è uno stato di serenità che solo il superamento può dare. E arrivarci è possibile ancorché lungo e faticoso. Per entrambi. Evidentemente per alcuni, traditi e traditori, vale la pena. Per molti motivi. Per molti no.

Fra i traditori a memoria l'unico che ha testimoniato ciò è stato [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], che tante cose mi ha insegnato con la sua storia.

Per il resto non si deve convincere nessuno, porto la mia esperienza che, ovviamente, non è comprensibile se non vissuta.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Infatti non è potere, non è una scelta. È una possibilità.
> Nelle mani del traditore tutte le scelte, quella di tradire e di restare o far saltare il banco una volta scoperto, come dice Arci.
> 
> La possibilità resta quella dello svelamento di parti dell'altro e anche di sé oltre che della vera natura del rapporto, e un concreto miglioramento della qualità della comunicazione all'interno della coppia.
> ...


Grassetto :up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non è così semplice secondo me inquadrare ... hai subito la scelta del partner (di tradire e creare casino), ora tu puoi , è vero, scegliere e far subire a tutti la tua scelta condizionata da un’azione altrui ..ma così più che sentirti potente sai che se scegli di non farcela tutto si distrugge e, guarda che culo, dipende da te.
> Cioè dipende da te l’esito di un’azione del cazzo (scusate il francese ma in questo caso ci sta anche non metaforicamente parlando), di qualcun altro...
> 
> Sarà che è potere..a me sembra una bella sola ...


Puoi comunque scegliere.
A me non sembra poco.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ho sempre teorizzato anch'io così...chissà se nella pratica ne saremmo capaci....


Facile da dire meno da fare.
Oltretutto chi tradisce e dice che lo fa perché si è sentito tradito nelle aspettative o bisogni, non ha idea di cosa sia essere tradito davvero.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


 Non c’è  niente di consolatorio in quello che potremmo dirti, purtroppo. Credo che solo il tempo potrà renderti meno amaro il pensiero ricorrente e forse quello trascorso è ancora troppo poco. Ma mi chiedo perché tu stia parlando di passi in avanti, come se ci fosse un lungo percorso da fare e come se questo percorso avesse delle tappe obbligate. In realtà temo non sia così, più ne vedo, più passa il tempo e più mi convinco che la frattura sia insanabile, una cesura, un confine, un solco profondissimo ed insuperabile. Penso che se ci sarà un superamento questo avverrà in modo inaspettato e irrituale con modi e tempi che sono al di fuori della tua visione del presente. Si fa presto a dire  -ora pensa a te stesso- Io credo non sia possibile, solo per il fatto che non possiamo smettere di amare a comando, solo per il fatto che non è possibile scordare il “noi” che ogni coppia è stata. Adesso tu sei solo apparentemente libero, in effetti sei “costretto” a comportarti per il bene, per il bene della famiglia, dei figli, di lei che ti guarda adesso con quello sguardo indagatore. Credo che la tua libertà non stia però nella negazione di questo, come non credo che stia nella sua passiva accettazione. Forse la troverai in qualcosa di diverso e alieno al tuo mondo di oggi, alle tue tristezze insuperabili. Ti posso solo augurare di trovare quel qualcosa o quel qualcuno prima possibile, certo che in ogni caso accadrà.


----------



## Divì (30 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non c’è  niente di consolatorio in quello che potremmo dirti, purtroppo. Credo che solo il tempo potrà renderti meno amaro il pensiero ricorrente e forse quello trascorso è ancora troppo poco. Ma mi chiedo perché tu stia parlando di passi in avanti, come se ci fosse un lungo percorso da fare e come se questo percorso avesse delle tappe obbligate. In realtà temo non sia così, più ne vedo, più passa il tempo e più mi convinco che la frattura sia insanabile, una cesura, un confine, un solco profondissimo ed insuperabile. Penso che se ci sarà un superamento questo avverrà in modo inaspettato e irrituale con modi e tempi che sono al di fuori della tua visione del presente. Si fa presto a dire  -ora pensa a te stesso- Io credo non sia possibile, solo per il fatto che non possiamo smettere di amare a comando, solo per il fatto che non è possibile scordare il “noi” che ogni coppia è stata. Adesso tu sei solo apparentemente libero, in effetti sei “costretto” a comportarti per il bene, per il bene della famiglia, dei figli, di lei che ti guarda adesso con quello sguardo indagatore. Credo che la tua libertà non stia però nella negazione di questo, come non credo che stia nella sua passiva accettazione. Forse la troverai in qualcosa di diverso e alieno al tuo mondo di oggi, alle tue tristezze insuperabili. Ti posso solo augurare di trovare quel qualcosa o quel qualcuno prima possibile, certo che in ogni caso accadrà.


Ecco. L'hai detto meglio. È più o meno così. E confermo che non è nella cura di sè che si trova la strada. Forse nella conoscenza, nell'esplorazione di quel noi in cui si credeva di essere. 
Non so. Io ad esempio sono più forte di prima e la fiducia negli altri (anche in lui) è ancorata saldamente alla mia forza.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


Scusa Francoff, ma il fatto di avere tradito a tua volta non ha cambiato la percezione della situazione?
A cosa è servito, allora?
Sei ancora lì a prendere le misure, ma perché?
Tu e tua moglie non avete un'idea molto diversa del vostro ruolo nella coppia.
Ognuno ha avuto semplicemente bisogno dei suoi spazi e se li è presi.
Se non ricordo male...


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facile da dire meno da fare.
> Oltretutto chi tradisce e dice che lo fa perché si è sentito tradito nelle aspettative o bisogni, non ha idea di cosa sia essere tradito davvero.


Già.:up:
E aggiungerei che è anche vivere una situazione molto diversa tradire e non essere scoperti e tradire e esserlo.
Di traditori scoperti qui non ne leggo molti, a memoria non me ne viene in mente uno.
Solo traditi e traditori non scoperti.
Per deduzione sono portato a credere che chi tradisce e non ha l'esperienza di essere scoperto non può avere la percezione della situazione, anche drammatica in alcuni casi, che potrebbe vivere chi viene scoperto nel momento in cui continua a convivere con il partner.
In questa storia per esempio io vedo due traditori: uno scoperto, l'altro no.
(sempre se non ricordo male). E nessun equilibrio.


----------



## francoff (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Scusa Francoff, ma il fatto di avere tradito a tua volta non ha cambiato la percezione della situazione?
> A cosa è servito, allora?
> Sei ancora lì a prendere le misure, ma perché?
> Tu e tua moglie non avete un'idea molto diversa del vostro ruolo nella coppia.
> ...


Forse sono solo un egoista ma io vedo le due cose in modo differente . Io ho tradito in uno stato d animo particolare . Quando tornai a casa , dopo giorni , ero in imbarazzo mi sentivo in colpa . E non L ho più fatto anche se Nadira L ho rivista . Lei per mesi ha avuto una relazione tornava s casa e parlavamo d noi si faceva L amore . La cosa è andata avanti senza rimorsi per mesisino a che non L ho scoperta. Se ripenso a questo  , ultimamente non L ho più fatto , mi incavolo ancora di più .


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse sono solo un egoista ma io vedo le due cose in modo differente . *Io ho tradito in uno stato d animo particolare* . Quando tornai a casa , dopo giorni , ero in imbarazzo mi sentivo in colpa . E non L ho più fatto anche se Nadira L ho rivista . Lei per mesi ha avuto una relazione tornava s casa e parlavamo d noi si faceva L amore . La cosa è andata avanti senza rimorsi per mesisino a che non L ho scoperta. Se ripenso a questo  , ultimamente non L ho più fatto , mi incavolo ancora di più .


Tutti tradiamo in stati d'animo che hanno una loro particolarità.
Non sei egoista, semplicemente applichi il tuo punto di vista nella valutazione di ciò che è accaduto.
E' normale.
Per superare questa situazione dovresti tentare di cogliere anche l'altro punto di vista.
Per esempio, non credo che per tua moglie il tuo tradimento sarebbe "diverso" o di minore entità in quanto successivo al suo. Penso che se lo scoprisse sarebbe ugualmente infuriata e sconvolta: comprendere le motivazioni di questa sua ipotetica reazione potrebbe esserti utile, anche solo per riavvicinarti a lei o per alleviare il pensiero ossessivo del suo tradimento. Dopodiché posso comprendere le differenze nelle modalità in cui è avvenuto rispetto al tuo, ma non posso evitare di pensare che è comunque sempre un tradimento. 
I sensi di colpa li hai avuti tu come li ha avuti lei. 
Non l'hai più fatto con Nadira perché non eri sufficientemente coinvolto da lei. E non poteva essere altrimenti.
Anche quando fui tradito io, il pensiero ossessivo mi portava sempre a mia moglie.
Ora le cose sono cambiate.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ho tradito in uno stato d animo particolare . .


Perché neghi a lei quello che riconosci in te?

A meno tu non abbia sposato un computer, anche il suo stato d'animo poteva essere particolare

Magari (anzi certamente) diverso dal tuo.. ma.......

Usciamo dai film stile Bombolo dove il traditore è sempre uno che va allegramente a gozzovigliare in giro, con la lingua di fuori, non è sempre così, anzi quasi mai

Ti basterebbe prendere l'esempio di te, per fare non uno ma mille passi in avanti in un colpo solo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sarà che è potere..a me sembra una bella sola ...


È potere, secondo me

Ma è potere indesiderato.

Che non è che dicendo che è potere, il mondo diventa bello automaticamente

Resta potere, ma resta anche indesiderato.

C'è pure chi si frega le mani, perché scopre di desiderarlo

Come a volte si sente dire:
" Ora posso finalmente tradire anche io quanto mi pare e piace, e l'altro deve stare zitto perché avendo cominciato lui, in fondo l'ha voluto lui"


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti tradiamo in stati d'animo che hanno una loro particolarità.
> Non sei egoista, semplicemente applichi il tuo punto di vista nella valutazione di ciò che è accaduto.
> E' normale.
> Per superare questa situazione dovresti tentare di cogliere anche l'altro punto di vista.
> ...


1-1 palla al centro. La mogliera deve solo sapere che il marito ha segnato


----------



## francoff (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché neghi a lei quello che riconosci in te?
> 
> A meno tu non abbia sposato un computer, anche il suo stato d'animo poteva essere particolare
> 
> ...


Il problema non è il pre e' il post .


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse sono solo un egoista ma io vedo le due cose in modo differente . Io ho tradito in uno stato d animo particolare . Quando tornai a casa , dopo giorni , ero in imbarazzo mi sentivo in colpa . E non L ho più fatto anche se Nadira L ho rivista . Lei per mesi ha avuto una relazione tornava s casa e parlavamo d noi si faceva L amore . La cosa è andata avanti *senza rimorsi* per mesisino a che non L ho scoperta. Se ripenso a questo  , ultimamente non L ho più fatto , mi incavolo ancora di più .


Appunto. Benvenuto nel mondo degli adulti. Altro che sani principi. Perché non ha provato il rimorso?
Il senso di colpa o lo hai o non lo hai.
È uno schema mentale tipico della stragrande maggioranza dei cornuti: non riuscite a confrontarvi con il tema della scelta:è stato scelto qualcun altro, non in alternativa a voi (altrimenti uno lascia, mica cornifica), ma per compensare delle mancanze che voi avete fatto percepire all'altro.
Che ci sta, siamo tutti egoisti, ma pensare che l'aderenza ai "sani principi" ti metta al riparo dalle scelte degli altri è una cazzata. Si chiama realtà. E, secondo me, dovresti prendertela con chi  ti ha infilato in una realtà illusoria. È stata tua moglie? La tua educazione? Hai fatto tutto da solo? Invece di prendertela con chi non ha provato quello-che-ha-detto-il-catechismo-che-si-deve-provare-in-questi-casi perché non fai una analisi reale della faccenda. Perché tua moglie un bel giorno ha scelto qualcun altro?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Il problema non è il pre e' il post .


Lo so.

Però entra in questa ottica, che certi stati di anmo particolari non si determinano SOLO dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.

A volte subentrano lentamente subdolamente, impercettibilmente.

Lo so che vedi solo il tuo.
Ma sappi che non esiste solo il tuo


----------



## Divì (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È potere, secondo me
> 
> Ma è potere indesiderato.
> 
> ...


Mi aggancio a questo post dell'amico Skorpio.
Il concetto di potere è legato a quello di libertà che a sua volta deriva dalla volontà.
Posso perché sono libero di volerlo.
E volere significa scegliere.
Per cui può esistere un potere indesiderato solo se deriva da una mancanza di scelta.
Deriva potere dalla scelta a me indesiderata di un altro? Bah ..... 

Detto questo, quoto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] nella sua risposta a Francoff. Tradire dopo essere stati traditi - per quanto sbagliato - ha un significato diverso, soprattutto nelle modalità descritte,  ma può essere utile al tradito per comprendere meglio la prospettiva dell'altro oltre a disattivare ogni argomento "contro" l'altro. E ovviamente confessare mai!.
Io il compiacimento del traditore che sogghigna dicendo "vedi che sei una merda come me?"  lo capisco poco. Meno ancora la bizzarra idea di mettere sul piatto la confessione: questo sì sarebbe una vendetta e una cattiveria.

Quello che rimprovero al marito non è il tradimento in sé, ma non essere stato capace di gestirlo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi aggancio a questo post dell'amico Skorpio.
> Il concetto di potere è legato a quello di libertà che a sua volta deriva dalla volontà.
> Posso perché sono libero di volerlo.
> E volere significa scegliere.
> ...


Ciao carissima 

Per me esiste .. si, ed è potere

Lo sperimento spesso in ambito lavorativo, ed è la situazione che mi crea parecchio fastidio.

Ed il parecchio fastidio che provo è esattamente quello che descrive [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] e cioè quando vedi chi ti sta di fronte a capo chino, conscio che da te dipendono cose che lo riguardano.

E aspetta.... Dimesso


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Il concetto di potere è legato a quello di libertà che a sua volta deriva dalla volontà.
> Posso perché sono libero di volerlo.
> E volere significa scegliere.
> Per cui può esistere un potere indesiderato solo se deriva da una mancanza di scelta.
> Deriva potere dalla scelta a me indesiderata di un altro? Bah .....


nah. il binomio potere - responsabilità senza la responsabilità è monco. Tradire non è un gesto di potere. è un gesto di libertà dispositiva di sè senza farsi carico delle responsabilità che il potere comporta. Sono libero perchè posso scegliere ciò che voglio, sono potente perchè le mie scelte sono coerenti ad un sistema e quindi vengono accettate diventando capaci di influenzare decisioni altrui.
il tradimento col potere c'entra poco, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto. Benvenuto nel mondo degli adulti. Altro che sani principi. Perché non ha provato il rimorso?
> Il senso di colpa o lo hai o non lo hai.
> È uno schema mentale tipico della stragrande maggioranza dei cornuti: non riuscite a confrontarvi con il tema della scelta:è stato scelto qualcun altro, non in alternativa a voi (altrimenti uno lascia, mica cornifica), ma per compensare delle mancanze che voi avete fatto percepire all'altro.
> Che ci sta, siamo tutti egoisti, ma pensare che l'aderenza ai "sani principi" ti metta al riparo dalle scelte degli altri è una cazzata. Si chiama realtà. E, secondo me, dovresti prendertela con chi  ti ha infilato in una realtà illusoria. È stata tua moglie? La tua educazione? Hai fatto tutto da solo? Invece di prendertela con chi non ha provato quello-che-ha-detto-il-catechismo-che-si-deve-provare-in-questi-casi perché non fai una analisi reale della faccenda. Perché tua moglie un bel giorno ha scelto qualcun altro?


Che sia un’alternativa e non una sostituzione sono d’accordo. Che ci siano delle mancanze invece credo sia una generalizzazione. Continuo s non dare colpe al tradito per una decisione che ho preso in autonomia


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che sia un’alternativa e non una sostituzione sono d’accordo. Che ci siano delle mancanze invece credo sia una generalizzazione. Continuo s non dare colpe al tradito per una decisione che ho preso in autonomia


sai che non ti credo? magari si lascia uno con la stessa noncuranza con cui si va in bagno, ma non si cornifica (una storia importante, ovvio) con la stessa leggerezza. è sempre una decisione autonoma, ovvio, ma non credo che nessuno tradisca a prescindere dal comportamento dell'altro oppure se il progetto comune non scricchiola.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Detto questo, quoto @_danny_ nella sua risposta a Francoff. Tradire dopo essere stati traditi - per quanto sbagliato - ha un significato diverso, soprattutto nelle modalità descritte,  *ma può essere utile al tradito per comprendere meglio la prospettiva dell'altro oltre a disattivare ogni argomento "contro" l'altro. E ovviamente confessare mai!*.
> Io il compiacimento del traditore che sogghigna dicendo "vedi che sei una merda come me?"  lo capisco poco. Meno ancora la bizzarra idea di mettere sul piatto la confessione: questo sì sarebbe una vendetta e una cattiveria.
> 
> Quello che rimprovero al marito non è il tradimento in sé, ma non essere stato capace di gestirlo.


Il fatto che questo non sia avvenuto mi fa pensare.
E' indicativo della modalità di relazione.
_Lei mi ha tradito e mi fa star male.
Io l'ho tradita ma nel mio caso è diverso.
_Io tutta questa diversità non la colgo: entrambi hanno cercato e trovato degli spazi personali.
Lei trovando soddisfazione, lui no.
Ma questo non cambia affatto la necessità di base, che può essere paragonabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che questo non sia avvenuto mi fa pensare.
> E' indicativo della modalità di relazione.
> _Lei mi ha tradito e mi fa star male.
> Io l'ho tradita ma nel mio caso è diverso.
> ...


dipende sempre dai sani principi. Quando si è convinti di agire per eterodirezione ci vuole poco a diventare doppiopesisti


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sai che non ti credo? magari si lascia uno con la stessa noncuranza con cui si va in bagno, ma non si cornifica (una storia importante, ovvio) con la stessa leggerezza. è sempre una decisione autonoma, ovvio, ma non credo che nessuno tradisca a prescindere dal comportamento dell'altro oppure se il progetto comune non scricchiola.


Ho scritto da qualche parte che l’ho fatto con leggerezza? 
Ho ben chiaro la differenza del tradire per colmare un bisogno non colmato dal proprio partner e tradire perché non si vuole rinunciare egoisticamente a una persona che si incontra. 
Ma anche se tradisci per un bisogno non colmato la colpa resta totalmente tua.
Io non mi sento di addossare colpe a mio marito per una scelta mia.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che questo non sia avvenuto mi fa pensare. E' indicativo della modalità di relazione. _Lei mi ha tradito e mi fa star male. Io l'ho tradita ma nel mio caso è diverso. _Io tutta questa diversità non la colgo: entrambi hanno cercato e trovato degli spazi personali. Lei trovando soddisfazione, lui no. Ma questo non cambia affatto la necessità di base, che può essere paragonabile.


  Le azioni hanno delle motivazioni e delle conseguenze, paragonabili ma mai sovrapponibili e mai inseribili sullo stesso piano. Perchè per fare un esempio sarebbe come mettere l'uccisione di una persona sullo stesso piano sia quando lo si fa intenzionalmente sia quando lo si fa per legittima difesa. Il risultato è lo stesso ma cambiano le condizioni, se ne tiene conto la legge non vedo perchè non se ne dovrebbe tenere conto noi. Il vero punto è il bisogno o quello che si presume sia tale. Quanto deve essere grande il presunto bisogno di tradire perchè si decida di farlo? La decisione dipende dalla forza di tale bisogno o dalla debolezza personale in quel frangente?


----------



## disincantata (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Le azioni hanno delle motivazioni e delle conseguenze, paragonabili ma mai sovrapponibili e mai inseribili sullo stesso piano. Perchè per fare un esempio sarebbe come mettere l'uccisione di una persona sullo stesso piano sia quando lo si fa intenzionalmente sia quando lo si fa per legittima difesa. Il risultato è lo stesso ma cambiano le condizioni, se ne tiene conto la legge non vedo perchè non se ne dovrebbe tenere conto noi. Il vero punto è il bisogno o quello che si presume sia tale. Quanto deve essere grande il presunto bisogno di tradire perchè si decida di farlo? La decisione dipende dalla forza di tale bisogno o dalla debolezza personale in quel frangente?



Per
me dalla debolezza personale in quel momento. E' un modo per sbloccare la situazione disastrosa in cui, a tua insaputa, ti hanno messo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto da qualche parte che l’ho fatto con leggerezza?
> Ho ben chiaro la differenza del tradire per colmare un bisogno non colmato dal proprio partner e tradire perché non si vuole rinunciare egoisticamente a una persona che si incontra.
> Ma anche se tradisci per un bisogno non colmato la *colpa *resta totalmente tua.
> Io non mi sento di addossare *colpe *a mio marito per una scelta mia.


concetto che non comprendo: la colpa è una cosa, definire un nesso eziologico (un rapporto causa-effetto se preferisci) tra un certo fenomeno e quelle che possono essere le motivazioni che ne hanno causato la genesi è altro.
E una scelta temporanea sempre scelta è.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> concetto che non comprendo: la colpa è una cosa, definire un nesso eziologico (un rapporto causa-effetto se preferisci) tra un certo fenomeno e quelle che possono essere le motivazioni che ne hanno causato la genesi è altro.
> E una scelta temporanea sempre scelta è.


E' causa effetto ma non dai la responsabilità all'altro.
In una rapporto di coppia "normale" e basato sulle promesse che si è fatto la cosa "giusta" è : se il tuo comportamento prosegue così facendomi mancare cose di cui io ho bisogno io cerco altrove oppure ci separiamo"
In realtà tradendo tu (generale) sceglie per entrambi.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' causa effetto ma non dai la responsabilità all'altro.
> In una rapporto di coppia "normale" e basato sulle promesse che si è fatto la cosa "giusta" è : se il tuo comportamento prosegue così facendomi mancare cose di cui io ho bisogno io cerco altrove oppure ci separiamo"
> In realtà tradendo tu (generale) sceglie per entrambi.


Ovvio, e quindi?
Ciò non toglie che sto scegliendo per entrambi sulla base della valutazione di un discorso complessivo che non può prescindere da ciò che hai in casa. Se incontro una per cui perdo la testa e cascasse il mondo non ci voglio rinunciare, lascio. Ma anche senza troppi problemi, nel senso che ciò che lascio spesso manco lo vedo più? Se ci sono figli posso fare il separato in casa, ma di fatto lascio. Se tradisco è esattamente perchè il mio tutto non è più il mio tutto ma mi serve una vacanza oppure devo riacchiappare qualcosa non c'è più, ma lì è più pericoloso.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Le azioni hanno delle motivazioni e delle conseguenze, paragonabili ma mai sovrapponibili e mai inseribili sullo stesso piano. Perchè per fare un esempio sarebbe come mettere l'uccisione di una persona sullo stesso piano sia quando lo si fa intenzionalmente sia quando lo si fa per legittima difesa. Il risultato è lo stesso ma cambiano le condizioni, se ne tiene conto la legge non vedo perchè non se ne dovrebbe tenere conto noi. Il vero punto è il bisogno o quello che si presume sia tale. Quanto deve essere grande il presunto bisogno di tradire perchè si decida di farlo? La decisione dipende dalla forza di tale bisogno o dalla debolezza personale in quel frangente?


dipende da troppi fattori. impossibile creare un unico modo


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Le azioni hanno delle motivazioni e delle conseguenze, paragonabili ma mai sovrapponibili e mai inseribili sullo stesso piano. Perchè per fare un esempio sarebbe come mettere l'uccisione di una persona sullo stesso piano sia quando lo si fa intenzionalmente sia quando lo si fa per legittima difesa. Il risultato è lo stesso ma cambiano le condizioni, se ne tiene conto la legge non vedo perchè non se ne dovrebbe tenere conto noi. Il vero punto è il bisogno o quello che si presume sia tale. Quanto deve essere grande il presunto bisogno di tradire perchè si decida di farlo? *La decisione dipende dalla forza di tale bisogno o dalla debolezza personale in quel frangente?*


Spleen, nel caso del tradimento non c'è mai una legittima difesa, come nel caso dell'omicidio.
E' una libera scelta sempre, non ci sono solo azioni conseguenti ad altre.
Puoi essere tradito, ma se tradire ti fa schifo e lo condanni in tua moglie non lo fai a tua volta e soprattutto non ti giustifichi usando il tradimento subito. 
Se tradisci, è perché anche tu ritieni di avere bisogno di spazi tuoi, per tue ragioni che possono essere diverse rispetto a quelle di tua moglie, ma dipendono sempre da te.
Non si cede per debolezza, ma perché i valori a cui uno tenta di aderire sono deboli: una riflessione sul modello a cui si aspira andrebbe fatta, perché probabilmente ormai va stretto ad entrambi.
Quel che si perdona a se stessi lo si deve perdonare agli altri: ovviamente vale anche il contrario, ciò che si condanna agli altri non lo si può giustificare quando siamo noi a commetterlo. Ed è da questo che si deve ripartire, non opponendo da traditori celati il malessere del tradito a chi è per sfortuna un traditore svelato.


----------



## stany (1 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non è così semplice secondo me inquadrare ... hai subito la scelta del partner (di tradire e creare casino), ora tu puoi , è vero, scegliere e far subire a tutti la tua scelta condizionata da un’azione altrui ..ma così più che sentirti potente sai che se scegli di non farcela tutto si distrugge e, guarda che culo, dipende da te.
> Cioè dipende da te l’esito di un’azione del cazzo (scusate il francese ma in questo caso ci sta anche non metaforicamente parlando), di qualcun altro...
> 
> Sarà che è potere..a me sembra una bella sola ...


Perfetto!!!


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> La decisione dipende dalla forza di tale bisogno o dalla debolezza personale in quel frangente?


Penso sia difficilissimo spacchettare, anche a bocce ferme e in distacco emotivo

A volte si fanno gesti che dopo dieci secondi netti ci si mette le mani nei capelli per cosa si è fatto.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

Si fanno gesti che la nostra coscienza contempla.
Se tradire lo considero "sbagliato" io non tradisco a mia volte e quasi sicuramente lascio il partner perché non ho più stima in lui.
Se resto e tradisco, vuol dire che il tradimento, come concetto, non lo giudico negativamente a livello assoluto, ma solo quando tocca a me.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si fanno gesti che la nostra coscienza contempla.
> Se tradire lo considero "sbagliato" io non tradisco a mia volte e quasi sicuramente lascio il partner perché non ho più stima in lui.
> Se resto e tradisco, vuol dire che il tradimento, come concetto, non lo giudico negativamente a livello assoluto, ma solo quando tocca a me.


Quoto


----------



## stany (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti tradiamo in stati d'animo che hanno una loro particolarità.
> Non sei egoista, semplicemente applichi il tuo punto di vista nella valutazione di ciò che è accaduto.
> E' normale.
> Per superare questa situazione dovresti tentare di cogliere anche l'altro punto di vista.
> ...


..........
'Non l'hai più fatto con Nadira perché non eri sufficientemente coinvolto da lei. E non poteva essere altrimenti"
.     .........
Attenzione che mandi un segnale contraddittorio: quella di Franco è stata una reazione, quella di sua moglie una relazione.....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si fanno gesti che la nostra coscienza contempla.


Esatto.
Se esistono sono forze in gioco

Poi si può dire che la forza del "resistere" è quella giusta (del bene) è quella del cedere è quella sbagliata (del male) ma il dato che mi interessa è che se esistono sono forze che ti compongono come persona

Il brutto è a volte che la forza che perde (in genere quella del male) viene autoumiliata, e non abbracciata

Ed invece è una parte componente di noi

E secondo me è un giochetto pericolosissimo quello della auto umiliazione


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> ..........
> 'Non l'hai più fatto con Nadira perché non eri sufficientemente coinvolto da lei. E non poteva essere altrimenti"
> .     .........
> Attenzione che mandi un segnale contraddittorio: quella di Franco è stata una reazione, quella di sua moglie una relazione.....


Il fallo di reazione è punito più del fallo stesso.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Se esistono sono forze in gioco
> 
> Poi si può dire che la forza del "resistere" è quella giusta (del bene) è quella del cedere è quella sbagliata (del male) ma il dato che mi interessa è che se esistono sono forze che ti compongono come persona
> ...


Non è facile dare visibilità a quelle componenti di noi che si giudicano inaccettabili.
Io ho dovuto ammettere con me stesso - ed è stato un lavoro difficile - di essere a mia volta _tollerante_ verso il tradimento.
Ho dovuto cancellare tutte le giustificazioni che mi ero dato in passato per le mie azioni. 
Ho dovuto comprendere l'esistenza di un desiderio represso di spazi personali.
E mi sono anche posto questa domanda: "Ma se io fossi stato nella medesima situazione di mia moglie, avrei agito diversamente?".
E stata un'occasione anche per conoscere parti mie che negavo, anche se probabilmente ne avrei fatto anche a meno, ritenendo si possa vivere tranquillamente ricorrendo anche a giustificazioni e negazioni o reprimendo nella totale inconsapevolezza.  Fino a che non ti arriva la tegola in testa, si intende, e ti trovi impreparato a riceverla.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E stata un'occasione anche per conoscere parti mie che negavo, .


... Indipendentemente da poi cosa uno fa da "grande" del suo rapporto....

Sono queste le ", occasioni" di conoscenza personale alle quali a volte mi riferisco

Dieci verdi virtuali


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si fanno gesti che la nostra coscienza contempla. Se tradire lo considero "sbagliato" io non tradisco a mia volte e quasi sicuramente lascio il partner perché non ho più stima in lui. Se resto e tradisco, vuol dire che il tradimento, come concetto, non lo giudico negativamente a livello assoluto, ma solo quando tocca a me.


  Ma questo presuppone nessuna debolezza! E non mi sembra sia il caso, nè in relativo nè in assoluto, altrimenti questo trasformerebbe l'umanità in un consesso di mostri. (Hehehehe, se continuiamo così ci arriviamo ).


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma questo presuppone nessuna debolezza! E non mi sembra sia il caso, nè in relativo nè in assoluto, altrimenti questo trasformerebbe l'umanità in un consesso di mostri. (Hehehehe, se continuiamo così ci arriviamo ).


Nei momenti di massima debolezza è la forza dei tuoi valori  che ti sostiene.
Se essi non ti corrispondono ma vi hai aderito senza troppa convinzione per convenzione, non saranno certo loro ad opporsi alla tua natura.
Ti porto come esempio @_Brunetta_. 
Lei ha convinzioni e valori solidi e si conosce bene: quando è stata tradita non fatico ad immaginare quanto fosse devastata dalla cosa, ma non ha avuto esitazioni.
Ha seguito la sua coscienza e ha lasciato.
Lei non contempla in alcun modo il tradimento. Indebolita o forte che sia.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Nei momenti di massima debolezza è la forza dei tuoi valori  che ti sostiene. Se essi non ti corrispondono ma vi hai aderito senza troppa convinzione per convenzione, non saranno certo loro ad opporsi alla tua natura. Ti porto come esempio @_Brunetta_.  Lei ha convinzioni e valori solidi e si conosce bene: quando è stata tradita non fatico ad immaginare quanto fosse devastata dalla cosa, ma non ha avuto esitazioni. Ha seguito la sua coscienza e ha lasciato. Lei non contempla in alcun modo il tradimento. Indebolita o forte che sia.


 Ma Brunetta è una, non tutti. Non cerco in questo modo di giustificare il tradimento, dico solo che differenti situazioni vissute producono differenti responsabilità nel fatto oggettivo. Perchè ragionando per assurdo allora tutti i traditori sarebbero uguali e avrebbero le stesse responsabilità ma sappiamo tutti che non è così.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si fanno gesti che la nostra coscienza contempla.
> Se tradire lo considero "sbagliato" io non tradisco a mia volte e quasi sicuramente lascio il partner perché non ho più stima in lui.
> Se resto e tradisco, vuol dire che il tradimento, come concetto, non lo giudico negativamente a livello assoluto, ma solo quando tocca a me.


 ammettendo che la coscienza esista, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta è una, non tutti. Non cerco in questo modo di giustificare il tradimento, dico solo che differenti situazioni vissute producono differenti responsabilità nel fatto oggettivo. Perchè ragionando per assurdo allora *tutti i traditori sarebbero uguali e avrebbero le stesse responsabilità* ma sappiamo tutti che non è così.


L'atto del tradire è comunque sempre lo stesso.
Dopo ci possono essere diverse circostanze che lo rendono più o meno accettabile per chi è tradito.
Ma in questa valutazione entra anche e soprattutto chi viene tradito.
Io non giustifico né condanno il tradimento: mi sono convinto che sia parte della natura di molte persone fare scelte o comportarsi in maniera da renderlo necessario. 
Evidentemente il tradimento è una scelta obbligata per godere della libertà di accedere a  relazioni che garantiscono grande appagamento, ovviamente temporaneo.
Va riconosciuto, e credo sia necessario ricordarlo, piuttosto, che un tradimento rivelato comporta dolore.
E questo vale sia per Francoff, sia, posso immaginare, per sua moglie.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ammettendo che la coscienza esista, ovviamente.


Ogni persona credo possa chiamare in maniera differente quella parte di sé che permette di fare valutazioni sul proprio operato e operare scelte congruenti.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona credo possa chiamare in maniera differente quella parte di sé che permette di fare valutazioni sul proprio operato e operare scelte congruenti.


quindi stai ipotizzando che la coscienza possa operare nell'alveo della razionalità? :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma questo presuppone nessuna debolezza! E non mi sembra sia il caso, nè in relativo nè in assoluto, altrimenti questo trasformerebbe l'umanità in un consesso di mostri. (Hehehehe, se continuiamo così ci arriviamo ).


Ma infatti, non tener conto dell'intrinseca debolezza di qualunque persona e di qualunque rapporto non è un bene. Io considero il tradimento sbagliato ma possibile. Infatti nel patto di coppia non c'era "Non mi tradire mai" ma "Se capita fallo bene, che io non lo debba mai sapere".
E trovo interessante col senno di poi che mio marito ha sempre avuto la certezza granitica che IO non l'avrei mai fatto perché "incapace". Mentre per sé ha sempre sostenuto che viveva la fedeltà come un "vincolo".
Ha dovuto fare un cammino lungo per capire qual era il baco logico. E anche io.

EDIT: .... e nel frattempo ci siamo fatti vecchi e chi si scava più ?


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quindi stai ipotizzando che la coscienza possa operare nell'alveo della razionalità? :rotfl:


Può essere un punto di arrivo, perché no?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ho sempre contemplato la possibilità del tradimento. Non che lo auspicassi, speravo non accadesse, poi è arrivato e sinceramente me lo aspettavo. Quello che non avrei mai potuto figurare era il modo con cui si sarebbe conclamato. Più volte mi sono chiesto come poteva essere che fossi diventato cosi tollerante, quasi comprensivo. Passati i tempi di metabolizzazione, ho scoperto che non mi interessava minimamente comprendere e tollerare fatti legati alla natura umana e quindi inevitabili. In genere per comprendere al di fuori mi basta analizzare me stesso, quindi penso di non aver commesso grossolani errori di valutazione. Naturalmente non basta, ma quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento subito non ha fatto in modo che io sdoganassi parti di me alle quali ponessi diniego, quello che negavo era scientemente e consapevolmente applicato al raggiungimento di uno scopo che poi si è rivelato non pienamente condiviso. Che questo celasse un mio errore non posso dirlo, dopotutto bisogna pur riporre fiducia nell'altro. La lealtà per me è un elemento imprescindibile, viene prima, anche se non nega le altre vicissitudini ed è una questione principalmente personale rivolta all'altro o ad uno scopo.

E' vero dell'esistenza di spazi e pensieri personali che risiedono in un nucleo remoto ed individuale di ognuno, così com'è vero che se si ha piena coscienza di questo si ha anche la padronanza di governarli. Lo vediamo qui, c'è chi agisce parallelamente, chi attua il rifiuto facendosi scudo di ideali e valori e chi, malamente, naviga alla cieca lasciando al caso l'evoluzione delle storie.

Per me il tradimento è un capitolo chiuso, può spiazzare una volta, poi basta. Dopo l'excursus sentimentale "integralista", che avevo si ipotizzato ma anche perchè richiesto, il tradimento mi ha semplicemente ricondotto a me stesso e a quello che sono sempre stato. Sentimentalmente "laico", ma pienamente fiducioso nel mio modo di amare e di rispettare.


----------



## Divì (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ho sempre contemplato la possibilità del tradimento. Non che lo auspicassi, speravo non accadesse, poi è arrivato e sinceramente me lo aspettavo. Quello che non avrei mai potuto figurare era il modo con cui si sarebbe conclamato. Più volte mi sono chiesto come poteva essere che fossi diventato cosi tollerante, quasi comprensivo. Passati i tempi di metabolizzazione, ho scoperto che non mi interessava minimamente comprendere e tollerare fatti legati alla natura umana e quindi inevitabili. In genere per comprendere al di fuori mi basta analizzare me stesso, quindi penso di non aver commesso grossolani errori di valutazione. Naturalmente non basta, ma quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento subito non ha fatto in modo che io sdoganassi parti di me alle quali ponessi diniego, quello che negavo era scientemente e consapevolmente applicato al raggiungimento di uno scopo che poi si è rivelato non pienamente condiviso. Che questo celasse un mio errore non posso dirlo, dopotutto bisogna pur riporre fiducia nell'altro. La lealtà per me è un elemento imprescindibile, viene prima, anche se non nega le altre vicissitudini ed è una questione principalmente personale rivolta all'altro o ad uno scopo.
> 
> E' vero dell'esistenza di spazi e pensieri personali che risiedono in un nucleo remoto ed individuale di ognuno, così com'è vero che se si ha piena coscienza di questo si ha anche la padronanza di governarli. Lo vediamo qui, c'è chi agisce parallelamente, chi attua il rifiuto facendosi scudo di ideali e valori e chi, malamente, naviga alla cieca lasciando al caso l'evoluzione delle storie.
> 
> Per me il tradimento è un capitolo chiuso, può spiazzare una volta, poi basta. Dopo l'excursus sentimentale "integralista", che avevo si ipotizzato ma anche perchè richiesto, il tradimento mi ha semplicemente ricondotto a me stesso e a quello che sono sempre stato. Sentimentalmente "laico", ma pienamente fiducioso nel mio modo di amare e di rispettare.


Standing ovation


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ho sempre contemplato la possibilità del tradimento. Non che lo auspicassi, speravo non accadesse, poi è arrivato e sinceramente me lo aspettavo. Quello che non avrei mai potuto figurare era il modo con cui si sarebbe conclamato. Più volte mi sono chiesto come poteva essere che fossi diventato cosi tollerante, quasi comprensivo. Passati i tempi di metabolizzazione, ho scoperto che non mi interessava minimamente comprendere e tollerare fatti legati alla natura umana e quindi inevitabili. In genere per comprendere al di fuori mi basta analizzare me stesso, quindi penso di non aver commesso grossolani errori di valutazione. Naturalmente non basta, ma quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento subito non ha fatto in modo che io sdoganassi parti di me alle quali ponessi diniego, quello che negavo era scientemente e consapevolmente applicato al raggiungimento di uno scopo che poi si è rivelato non pienamente condiviso. Che questo celasse un mio errore non posso dirlo, dopotutto bisogna pur riporre fiducia nell'altro. La lealtà per me è un elemento imprescindibile, viene prima, anche se non nega le altre vicissitudini ed è una questione principalmente personale rivolta all'altro o ad uno scopo.  E' vero dell'esistenza di spazi e pensieri personali che risiedono in un nucleo remoto ed individuale di ognuno, così com'è vero che se si ha piena coscienza di questo si ha anche la padronanza di governarli. Lo vediamo qui, c'è chi agisce parallelamente, chi attua il rifiuto facendosi scudo di ideali e valori e chi, malamente, naviga alla cieca lasciando al caso l'evoluzione delle storie.  Per me il tradimento è un capitolo chiuso, può spiazzare una volta, poi basta. Dopo l'excursus sentimentale "integralista", che avevo si ipotizzato ma anche perchè richiesto, il tradimento mi ha semplicemente ricondotto a me stesso e a quello che sono sempre stato. Sentimentalmente "laico", ma pienamente fiducioso nel mio modo di amare e di rispettare.


  Stai ancora insieme o il vs rapporto si è chiuso?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai ancora insieme o il vs rapporto si è chiuso?


Ancora insieme.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ancora insieme.


  Credo che il mio invece si chiuderebbe. E non perchè io non contempli la possibilità di essere tradito ma per altri motivi, strettamente attinenti alla nostra storia di coppia.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ho sempre contemplato la possibilità del tradimento. Non che lo auspicassi, speravo non accadesse, poi è arrivato e sinceramente me lo aspettavo. Quello che non avrei mai potuto figurare era il modo con cui si sarebbe conclamato. Più volte mi sono chiesto come poteva essere che fossi diventato cosi tollerante, quasi comprensivo. Passati i tempi di metabolizzazione, ho scoperto che non mi interessava minimamente comprendere e tollerare fatti legati alla natura umana e quindi inevitabili. In genere per comprendere al di fuori mi basta analizzare me stesso, quindi penso di non aver commesso grossolani errori di valutazione. Naturalmente non basta, ma quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento subito non ha fatto in modo che io sdoganassi parti di me alle quali ponessi diniego, quello che negavo era scientemente e consapevolmente applicato al raggiungimento di uno scopo che poi si è rivelato non pienamente condiviso. Che questo celasse un mio errore non posso dirlo, dopotutto bisogna pur riporre fiducia nell'altro. La lealtà per me è un elemento imprescindibile, viene prima, anche se non nega le altre vicissitudini ed è una questione principalmente personale rivolta all'altro o ad uno scopo.
> 
> E' vero dell'esistenza di spazi e pensieri personali che risiedono in un nucleo remoto ed individuale di ognuno, così com'è vero che se si ha piena coscienza di questo si ha anche la padronanza di governarli. Lo vediamo qui, c'è chi agisce parallelamente, chi attua il rifiuto facendosi scudo di ideali e valori e chi, malamente, naviga alla cieca lasciando al caso l'evoluzione delle storie.
> 
> Per me il tradimento è un capitolo chiuso, può spiazzare una volta, poi basta. Dopo l'excursus sentimentale "integralista", che avevo si ipotizzato ma anche perchè richiesto, il tradimento mi ha semplicemente ricondotto a me stesso e a quello che sono sempre stato. Sentimentalmente "laico", ma pienamente fiducioso nel mio modo di amare e di rispettare.


Ciao Jon,
credo di capirti, in questo momento piu' che mai. Io pero' non mi sto riconducendo a me stessa... sto cambiando. 
Sono nella fase in cui il tradimento mi ha lasciato una tristezza legata alla percezione che probabilmente ha mio marito della figura femminile. Il tempo passa, mi verranno le rughe e il fatto che mi abbia tradito con una molto piu' giovane di me e tanto tanto piu' giovane di lui mi fa sentire timorosa del tempo che passa...sensazione mai provata prima, dato che ho fondato sempre la mia vita e le mie relazioni su concetti piu' consistenti. 
Stare con lui significa anche accettare questo. Accettare la superficialità di modi di vedere molti aspetti della vita.
In questo momento cerco conferme riguardo al mio "potere attrattivo" e le sto trovando...e questo mi rassicura..Ma mi fa capire anche che potrei trovarmi in situazioni rischiose e questo non mi piace.
 Ma il concetto in se di "anatema" riguardo al tradimento si é diluito. Il mio fisico si sta adattando...come a una tossina. Anche questo pero' mi spaventa. 
Sono cambiata, indubbiamente. Non so se in meglio pero'.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il mio invece si chiuderebbe. E non perchè io non contempli la possibilità di essere tradito ma per altri motivi, strettamente attinenti alla nostra storia di coppia.


Tutto dipende infatti dalle fondamenta su cui la storia poggia, a volte queste sono mere questioni materiali, altre volte si tratta di qualcosa di più serio e complicato. 

Tuttavia non puoi dire con certezza quale direzione possa prendere un storia finchè non arrivi al punto di rottura.
Posso dirti che in quel caso oltre alla convinzione che avevo di troncare, avevo pronto anche un piano B. Principalmente si trattava di tornare ad essere autonomo, cosa semplicissima per la mia indole autonoma ed individuale in ogni questione. In secondo luogo contemplava la comparsa nella mia vita di un'altra persona, evento molto probabile per la sussistenza di determinati fatti. La mia storia però poggia sulle sue fondamenta e non avevo calcolato che le mie contromosse erano basate solo sulla mia persona.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto dipende infatti dalle fondamenta su cui la storia poggia, a volte queste sono mere questioni materiali, altre volte si tratta di qualcosa di più serio e complicato.   Tuttavia non puoi dire con certezza quale direzione possa prendere un storia finchè non arrivi al punto di rottura. Posso dirti che in quel caso oltre alla convinzione che avevo di troncare, avevo pronto anche un piano B. Principalmente si trattava di tornare ad essere autonomo, cosa semplicissima per la mia indole autonoma ed individuale in ogni questione. In secondo luogo contemplava la comparsa nella mia vita di un'altra persona, evento molto probabile per la sussistenza di determinati fatti. La mia storia però poggia sulle sue fondamenta e non avevo calcolato che le mie contromosse erano basate solo sulla mia persona.


  Io infatti "credo" la sicurezza materiale effettivamente non si può avere fino alla prova dei fatti. Lei in pratica è stata capace di riconquistarti... (lo so che è una parola orribile) è per rendere l'idea. Bisogna capire in effetti che non c'è una sola parte attiva in questi frangenti.... In effetti io non contemplo l'immobilismo, l'attesa passiva di un perdono senza presa di coscienza ed espiazione.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Jon,
> credo di capirti, in questo momento piu' che mai. Io pero' non mi sto riconducendo a me stessa... sto cambiando.
> Sono nella fase in cui il tradimento mi ha lasciato una tristezza legata alla percezione che probabilmente ha mio marito della figura femminile. Il tempo passa, mi verranno le rughe e il fatto che mi abbia tradito con una molto piu' giovane di me e tanto tanto piu' giovane di lui mi fa sentire timorosa del tempo che passa...sensazione mai provata prima, dato che ho fondato sempre la mia vita e le mie relazioni su concetti piu' consistenti.
> Stare con lui significa anche accettare questo. Accettare la superficialità di modi di vedere molti aspetti della vita.
> ...


Il tuo approccio è, naturalmente, prettamente femminile. Siete voi che risentite maggiormente dell'avanzare dell'età.
Stai attenta, lui ha solo portato alla luce una tua insicurezza. Altrimenti perché le azioni insulse di tuo marito dovrebbero minare le tue certezze?

Mi sono ricondotto subito a me perché in realtà non mi ero mai discostato da quello che sono. Te lo posso giurare su quello che vuoi, mai per un momento il tradimento che ho subito (più di uno per l'esattezza) ha minato la mia autostima. Non si tratta di cambiare, se le hai perse devi ritrovare le tue risorse. Se non le hai devi costruirtele per non soccombere a te stessa. Scoprirai che lui c'entra poco in tutto questo. Scoprirai che se c'è qualcuno che ci ha perso questa non sei tu. Solo cosi saprai se il tuo cambiamento è in meglio.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Io infatti "credo" la sicurezza materiale effettivamente non si può avere fino alla prova dei fatti. *Lei in pratica è stata capace di riconquistarti*... (lo so che è una parola orribile) è per rendere l'idea. Bisogna capire in effetti che non c'è una sola parte attiva in questi frangenti.... In effetti io non contemplo l'immobilismo, l'attesa passiva di un perdono senza presa di coscienza ed espiazione.


Non è stato proprio cos'ì. Mi avrebbe riconquistato lei se avesse dimostrato una lealtà che andasse oltre il comune andazzo. In tempi non sospetti, quando in me aleggiava il primo dubbio, le dissi che se mi stava tradendo bastava che lo dicesse e avrei affrontato il discorso in maniera responsabile, in realtà le dissi che l'avrei perdonata ma lo feci principalmente per favorire la sua apertura e quindi portare il dialogo ad un livello a cui da sempre aspiravo. Purtroppo, per lei, preferì non rivelarsi. Che lo avesse fatto per egoismo o per paura poco mi cambiava, il danno era stato fatto alla lealtà.

Il motivo per cui non ho troncato, che non è il solo, è perché successivamente presi in mano la situazione e la misi di fronte ai fatti sui quali mi dimostrò un minimo di buon senso e capacità di prendere i dovuti provvedimenti. Ovviamente senza un forte cambiamento non avrei potuto pensare di andare avanti.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ho sempre contemplato la possibilità del tradimento. Non che lo auspicassi, speravo non accadesse, poi è arrivato e sinceramente me lo aspettavo. Quello che non avrei mai potuto figurare era il modo con cui si sarebbe conclamato. Più volte mi sono chiesto come poteva essere che fossi diventato cosi tollerante, quasi comprensivo. Passati i tempi di metabolizzazione, ho scoperto che non mi interessava minimamente comprendere e tollerare fatti legati alla natura umana e quindi inevitabili. In genere per comprendere al di fuori mi basta analizzare me stesso, quindi penso di non aver commesso grossolani errori di valutazione. Naturalmente non basta, ma quello che intendo dire è che il tradimento subito non ha fatto in modo che io sdoganassi parti di me alle quali ponessi diniego, quello che negavo era scientemente e consapevolmente applicato al raggiungimento di uno scopo che poi si è rivelato non pienamente condiviso. Che questo celasse un mio errore non posso dirlo, dopotutto bisogna pur riporre fiducia nell'altro. La lealtà per me è un elemento imprescindibile, viene prima, anche se non nega le altre vicissitudini ed è una questione principalmente personale rivolta all'altro o ad uno scopo.
> 
> E' vero dell'esistenza di spazi e pensieri personali che risiedono in un nucleo remoto ed individuale di ognuno, così com'è vero che se si ha piena coscienza di questo si ha anche la padronanza di governarli. Lo vediamo qui, c'è chi agisce parallelamente, chi attua il rifiuto facendosi scudo di ideali e valori e chi, malamente, naviga alla cieca lasciando al caso l'evoluzione delle storie.
> 
> Per me il tradimento è un capitolo chiuso, può spiazzare una volta, poi basta. Dopo l'excursus sentimentale "integralista", che avevo si ipotizzato ma anche perchè richiesto, il tradimento mi ha semplicemente ricondotto a me stesso e a quello che sono sempre stato. Sentimentalmente "laico", ma pienamente fiducioso nel mio modo di amare e di rispettare.


Ma le corna le hai prese o le hai messe?


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma le corna le hai prese o le hai messe?


Prese.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Jon,
> credo di capirti, in questo momento piu' che mai. Io pero' non mi sto riconducendo a me stessa... sto cambiando.
> Sono nella fase in cui il tradimento mi ha lasciato una tristezza legata alla percezione che probabilmente ha mio marito della figura femminile. Il tempo passa, mi verranno le rughe e il fatto che mi abbia tradito con una molto piu' giovane di me e tanto tanto piu' giovane di lui mi fa sentire timorosa del tempo che passa...sensazione mai provata prima, dato che ho fondato sempre la mia vita e le mie relazioni su concetti piu' consistenti.
> Stare con lui significa anche accettare questo. *Accettare la superficialità* di modi di vedere molti aspetti della vita.
> ...


A me il grassetto mi fa impazzire. Ma secondo te bollare la ricerca della bellezza fisica (ammesso che si sia trattato solo di questo e non del fatto che quell'altra puzzava di futuro più di te), come semplice superficialità non ti lascia il dubbio di essere figlia di un'educazione idiota? Per carità, ben venga la coerenza interna, sei forte e di questo te ne ho già dato atto, ma non pensi che l'altra tizia, al di là della scelta di tuo marito che ha comunque scelto la famiglia, non fosse meglio di te sotto qualche altro aspetto oltre la data di nascita?
Parliamoci chiari, questo modo di bollare il traditore come una specie di coglione che si è fatto fregare da due tette ancora sode mi sembra tanto autoconsolatorio, quando non apertamente fuorviante. Poi pensala come ti pare, ma per come la vedo io quando uno ti prende a calci il progetto, magari sarebbe intelligente pensare che chi ti ha preso a calci il cuore, oltre che il progetto, l'ha fatto non perché è un cretino, ma perché veramente tutto tutto sommato il tradimento era l'opzione migliore sul tavolo, te compresa.
Per quanto questo possa fare male, beninteso.


----------



## mistral (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mistral può dire quello che le pare, tanto io la mia idea ce la ho e ormai sta lì. Detto questo, non sono d'accordo per nulla con questa impostazione. Il poverello o la poverella con la capa pesante devono gestire le rogne da smazzare, la situazione e tanta bella robina pratica. La sensazione che i cocci incollati ormai siano cocci incollati resta, per carità, ma i sensi di colpa sono roba assolutamente propria. Ognuno ha i suoi, se ce li ha.
> L'idea che il cornuto gestisca pure dimensioni interiori altrui mi pare na cazzata spropositata anche in termini di melodramma.
> Io se venissi beccato lascerei all'istante proprio perchè non mi va di sobbarcarmi le rotture di coglioni conseguenti alla scoperta, mica sto scappando dai sensi di colpa, ma una volta che il banco salta, che fai? Resti li a beccarti i pomodori in faccia. La priorità è gestire la prate pratica e salvaguardare i cuccioli, figurati se ho tempo per redimermi agli occhi della legittima.
> Ma na mazza, proprio. Si sparisce, senza spiegazioni. Tanto tutto quello che potresti dire non rimetterebbe mai a posto le cose. E sensi di colpa zero. Siamo adulti. Se fai una cosa la fai con consapevolezza.
> ...


Quanto mi piace chi sta ancora alla teoria letta sul manuale ed è pure convinto di cosa farà .
Sembri quasi quel  99% di persone che stanno qui e dicevano "io giammai" "io farò così" "Io farò colà":rotfl:
Fermo restando che sono pienamente d'accordo quando sostieni che se ti becca scappi.Non hai il fisico per sobbarcarti i danni che hai causato.E tua moglie farebbe un terno al lotto.
Non so a cosa serva un partner ,un compagno di vita a cui non frega un cazzo del bene o del male che somministra alla sua compagna .


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quanto mi piace chi sta ancora alla teoria letta sul manuale ed è pure convinto di cosa farà .
> Sembri quasi quel  99% di persone che stanno qui e dicevano "io giammai" "io farò così" "Io farò colà":rotfl:
> Fermo restando che sono pienamente d'accordo quando sostieni che se ti becca scappi.Non hai il fisico per sobbarcarti i danni che hai causato.E tua moglie farebbe un terno al lotto.
> Non so a cosa serva un partner ,un compagno di vita a cui non frega un cazzo del bene o del male che somministra alla sua compagna .


Livore gratis un tanto al chilo. Bla, bla, bla. Già te l'ho detto che non capisci una mazza, oggi? :mexican: 
vabbè una risposta te la do, d'altronde è quasi natale, mettiamoci avanti con le buone azioni
Vedi, mezzasega, non si tratta di fisico, si tratta di intelligenza. È inutile ricostruire qualcosa che tanto non torna mai a posto. E poi uno ha il potere che gli dai. Se io mi sottraggo all’espiazione forzata lo faccio per due motivi: innanzitutto perché posso. Il martirio se non credi nella vita successiva  (in nome della quale fotterti questa) non è un’opzione. Secondo poi, per far cosa? Per ottenere al mio fianco una squallidona come te che vomita merda online appena può e fa la brava mugliera al paese, oppure una donna come [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION] che ti sta accanto col il corpo mentre il cervello è attorcigliato su se stesso a giocare al se fosse?
Mia moglie è una donna eccezionale sotto molti, moltissimi punti di vista. Altrimenti egoriferito come sono non l’avrei scelta. Il problema è il mio, mica il suo. A vederla ridursi come te non ci starei. Meglio andarsene e lasciarla libera di ricominciare con qualcuno che magari non avrà i miei lati positivi (o magari ha pure quelli), ma magari la porta  in palmo di mano come i cento al giorno che la guardano come se fosse la donna perfetta, e al solo contemplare l’idea di tradirla si mettono il cilicio. Senza pensarci troppo me ne vengono in mente una decina, e il più sfigato fa il primario di cardiochirurgia (si lo so che non serviva, ma so che al pesello a sta roba della connotazione sociale del pisello ci tenete)


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Prese.


ok. Sentimentalmente laico mi piace parecchio


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ok. *Sentimentalmente laico mi piace parecchio*


Che non lo sapevo io!?


----------



## mistral (1 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Jon,
> credo di capirti, in questo momento piu' che mai. Io pero' non mi sto riconducendo a me stessa... sto cambiando.
> Sono nella fase in cui il tradimento mi ha lasciato una tristezza legata alla percezione che probabilmente ha mio marito della figura femminile. Il tempo passa, mi verranno le rughe e il fatto che mi abbia tradito con una molto piu' giovane di me e tanto tanto piu' giovane di lui mi fa sentire timorosa del tempo che passa...sensazione mai provata prima, dato che ho fondato sempre la mia vita e le mie relazioni su concetti piu' consistenti.
> Stare con lui significa anche accettare questo. Accettare la superficialità di modi di vedere molti aspetti della vita.
> ...


Ho passato anche io quella fase.
Mi sono divertita per un po' a fare la gatta morta,anche se in realtà non ho mai avuto il cruccio di non trovare qualcuno che si volesse fare una scopata con me.Chiunque voglia scopare  a questo mondo ne ha la possibilità.Non serve essere miracolati.
Piu che altro ho toccato con mano l'estrema disponibilità di mariti modello.Bleah.


----------



## mistral (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Livore gratis un tanto al chilo. Bla, bla, bla. Già te l'ho detto che non capisci una mazza, oggi? :mexican:
> vabbè una risposta te la do, d'altronde è quasi natale, mettiamoci avanti con le buone azioni
> Vedi, mezzasega, non si tratta di fisico, si tratta di intelligenza. È inutile ricostruire qualcosa che tanto non torna mai a posto. E poi uno ha il potere che gli dai. Se io mi sottraggo all’espiazione forzata lo faccio per due motivi: innanzitutto perché posso. Il martirio se non credi nella vita successiva  (in nome della quale fotterti questa) non è un’opzione. Secondo poi, per far cosa? Per ottenere al mio fianco una squallidona come te che vomita merda online appena può e fa la brava mugliera al paese, oppure una donna come @_occhitristi_ che ti sta accanto col il corpo mentre il cervello è attorcigliato su se stesso a giocare al se fosse?
> Mia moglie è una donna eccezionale sotto molti, moltissimi punti di vista. Altrimenti egoriferito come sono non l’avrei scelta. Il problema è il mio, mica il suo. A vederla ridursi come te non ci starei. Meglio andarsene e lasciarla libera di ricominciare con qualcuno che magari non avrà i miei lati positivi (o magari ha pure quelli), ma magari la porta  in palmo di mano come i cento al giorno che la guardano come se fosse la donna perfetta, e al solo contemplare l’idea di tradirla si mettono il cilicio. Senza pensarci troppo me ne vengono in mente una decina, e il più sfigato fa il primario di cardiochirurgia (si lo so che non serviva, ma so che al pesello a sta roba della connotazione sociale del pisello ci tenete)


Ma figurati se ti preoccupi di come diventa tua moglie,ti rode solo scendere dal piedistallo di marito dell'anno e che tua moglie smetta di essere "invidiatissima":rotfl:Sti arricchiti ci tengono all'opinione di facciata del jet set.Se ti becca, la bolla dorata svanisce .
Ps.Ieri mi sono aggiudicata un immobile niente male all'asta.


----------



## MariLea (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Livore gratis un tanto al chilo. Bla, bla, bla. Già te l'ho detto che non capisci una mazza, oggi? :mexican:
> vabbè una risposta te la do, d'altronde è quasi natale, mettiamoci avanti con le buone azioni
> Vedi, mezzasega, non si tratta di fisico, si tratta di intelligenza. È inutile ricostruire qualcosa che tanto non torna mai a posto. E poi uno ha il potere che gli dai. Se io mi sottraggo all’espiazione forzata lo faccio per due motivi: innanzitutto perché posso. Il martirio se non credi nella vita successiva  (in nome della quale fotterti questa) non è un’opzione. Secondo poi, per far cosa? Per ottenere al mio fianco una squallidona come te che vomita merda online appena può e fa la brava mugliera al paese, oppure una donna come @_occhitristi_ che ti sta accanto col il corpo mentre il cervello è attorcigliato su se stesso a giocare al se fosse?
> Mia moglie è una donna eccezionale sotto molti, moltissimi punti di vista. Altrimenti egoriferito come sono non l’avrei scelta. Il problema è il mio, mica il suo. A vederla ridursi come te non ci starei. Meglio andarsene e lasciarla libera di ricominciare con qualcuno che magari non avrà i miei lati positivi (o magari ha pure quelli), ma magari la porta  in palmo di mano come i cento al giorno che la guardano come se fosse la donna perfetta, e al solo contemplare l’idea di tradirla si mettono il cilicio. Senza pensarci troppo me ne vengono in mente una decina, e il più sfigato fa il primario di cardiochirurgia (si lo so che non serviva, ma so che al pesello a sta roba della connotazione sociale del pisello ci tenete)


Penso che tua moglie, per come la descrivi, ti conosca più di quanto tu possa credere... 
sa che ne sei capace, ma non vuole andare a fondo con controlli e robette varie... 
Se non ti fai prendere dal senso di onnipotenza che porta alle cazzate, non ci sarà mai bisogno di sottrarsi all'espiazione...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ti preoccupi di come diventa tua moglie,ti rode solo scendere dal piedistallo di marito dell'anno e che tua moglie smetta di essere "invidiatissima":rotfl:Sti arricchiti ci tengono all'opinione di facciata del jet set.Se ti becca, la bolla dorata svanisce .
> Ps.Ieri mi sono aggiudicata un immobile niente male all'asta.


E so soddisfazioni, coi soldi del marito coglione, I presume :rotfl: purtroppo non si tratta di jet set. Viviamo in ambienti ad altissimo tasso di ipocrisia, indipercui mettere mia moglie in condizione di diventare una macchietta farebbe male. Molto meglio ritrovarsi a confrontarsi con il vuoto. Per tutti. Ma non credo tu abbia l'intelligenza per capire un discorso del genere. 
P.s. arricchito :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 


Mari Lea ha detto:


> Penso che tua moglie, per come la descrivi, ti conosca più di quanto tu possa credere...
> sa che ne sei capace, ma non vuole andare a fondo con controlli e robette varie...
> Se non ti fai prendere dal senso di onnipotenza che porta alle cazzate, non ci sarà mai bisogno di sottrarsi all'espiazione...


No. Sa che ne sono capace, così come ne sarebbe stata tranquillamente capace Lei ai tempi. Semplicemente da per scontato che il passaggio dalla pantera a mamma orsa, sia avvenuto per entrambi. 
La mia legittima consorte Si è infilata in casini al tempi peggio dei miei. Ti venisse in mente di pensare che mi sono raccattato la brava ragazza in parrocchia.
Il resto é ossitocina.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Che non lo sapevo io!?


Una delle belle cose di essere profondamente laici è che se non preghi dio, non ti va di pregare nessun altro


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una delle belle cose di essere profondamente laici è che se non preghi dio, *non ti va di pregare nessun altro *


Esattamente, non mi passa nemmeno per sogno. Pensavo non mi avessi compreso appieno.:up:
Poi, vabbè, hai voluto infilarci Dio ma questo è un problema tuo.


----------



## MariLea (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Sa che ne sono capace, così come ne sarebbe stata tranquillamente capace Lei ai tempi. Semplicemente da per scontato che il passaggio dalla pantera a mamma orsa, sia avvenuto per entrambi.
> La mia legittima consorte Si è infilata in casini al tempi peggio dei miei. Ti venisse in mente di pensare che mi sono raccattato la brava ragazza in parrocchia.
> Il resto é ossitocina.


Non mi è mai passato per la mente, lo avevo capito sin dai tuoi primi post... 
proprio per questo e perché conosco le donne, la penso come ti ho detto, 
che lei pensi a te diventato papà orso non ci crederò mai, nemmeno se me lo dice lei a quattr'occhi


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Esattamente, non mi passa nemmeno per sogno. Pensavo non mi avessi compreso appieno.:up:
> Poi, vabbè, hai voluto infilarci Dio ma questo è un problema tuo.


Dio è un problema di chi crede. Mica mio. Detto questo sempre pensato che, qualora capitino, le corna vanno sapute portare con dignità.


Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non mi è mai passato per la mente, lo avevo capito sin dai tuoi primi post...
> proprio per questo e perché conosco le donne, la penso come ti ho detto,
> che lei pensi a te diventato papà orso non ci crederò mai, nemmeno se me lo dice lei a quattr'occhi


Papà orso magari no, ma immagino che lei sia convinta che la mia parte zoccola sia sedata oltre che dalla figlia anche dall'imponenza di quello che abbiamo costruito insieme. E dal correlativo mazzo necessario per tenere in piedi tutto sto carrozzone gigantesco. Solo che siccome lei torna istantaneamente di nuovo la pantera quando è avulsa da contesti per l'appunto di carrozzone, Immagino che lei pensi che a me accada lo stesso.
Probabilmente il problema sarà che soffro di insonnia


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non c’è  niente di consolatorio in quello che potremmo dirti, purtroppo. Credo che solo il tempo potrà renderti meno amaro il pensiero ricorrente e forse quello trascorso è ancora troppo poco. Ma mi chiedo perché tu stia parlando di passi in avanti, come se ci fosse un lungo percorso da fare e come se questo percorso avesse delle tappe obbligate. In realtà temo non sia così, più ne vedo, più passa il tempo e più mi convinco che la frattura sia insanabile, una cesura, un confine, un solco profondissimo ed insuperabile. Penso che se ci sarà un superamento questo avverrà in modo inaspettato e irrituale con modi e tempi che sono al di fuori della tua visione del presente. Si fa presto a dire  -ora pensa a te stesso- Io credo non sia possibile, solo per il fatto che non possiamo smettere di amare a comando, solo per il fatto che non è possibile scordare il “noi” che ogni coppia è stata. Adesso tu sei solo apparentemente libero, in effetti sei “costretto” a comportarti per il bene, per il bene della famiglia, dei figli, di lei che ti guarda adesso con quello sguardo indagatore. Credo che la tua libertà non stia però nella negazione di questo, come non credo che stia nella sua passiva accettazione. Forse la troverai in qualcosa di diverso e alieno al tuo mondo di oggi, alle tue tristezze insuperabili. Ti posso solo augurare di trovare quel qualcosa o quel qualcuno prima possibile, certo che in ogni caso accadrà.


Bello.


----------



## mistral (1 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E so soddisfazioni, *coi soldi del marito coglione*, I presume :rotfl: purtroppo non si tratta di jet set. Viviamo in ambienti ad altissimo tasso di ipocrisia, indipercui mettere mia moglie in condizione di diventare una macchietta farebbe male. Molto meglio ritrovarsi a confrontarsi con il vuoto. Per tutti. Ma non credo tu abbia l'intelligenza per capire un discorso del genere.
> P.s. arricchito :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Mi sottovaluti,e pure molto.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Jon,
> credo di capirti, in questo momento piu' che mai. Io pero' non mi sto riconducendo a me stessa... sto cambiando.
> Sono nella fase in cui il tradimento mi ha lasciato una tristezza legata alla percezione che probabilmente ha mio marito della figura femminile. Il tempo passa, mi verranno le rughe e il fatto che mi abbia tradito con una molto piu' giovane di me e tanto tanto piu' giovane di lui mi fa sentire timorosa del tempo che passa...sensazione mai provata prima, dato che ho fondato sempre la mia vita e le mie relazioni su concetti piu' consistenti.
> Stare con lui significa anche accettare questo. Accettare la superficialità di modi di vedere molti aspetti della vita.
> ...


Ma tu sei certa che ti abbia tradito perché lei è giovane?
Non hai alcun dubbio che possa essere un alibi?
Un alibi di coppia, per lui, ma anche per te: un modo per negare altre ragioni e anche per circoscrivere a un aspetto fisico e forse irresistibile i fatti.
Voglio dire che certe cose a cui hai accennato sono “da amanti” non tipiche di persone giovani o trasgressive. Intendo che fanno parte della dimensione giocosa, ma non credo che costituiscano la ragione del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Il tuo approccio è, naturalmente, prettamente femminile. *Siete voi che risentite maggiormente dell'avanzare dell'età.*
> Stai attenta, lui ha solo portato alla luce una tua insicurezza. Altrimenti perché le azioni insulse di tuo marito dovrebbero minare le tue certezze?
> 
> Mi sono ricondotto subito a me perché in realtà non mi ero mai discostato da quello che sono. Te lo posso giurare su quello che vuoi, mai per un momento il tradimento che ho subito (più di uno per l'esattezza) ha minato la mia autostima. Non si tratta di cambiare, se le hai perse devi ritrovare le tue risorse. Se non le hai devi costruirtele per non soccombere a te stessa. Scoprirai che lui c'entra poco in tutto questo. Scoprirai che se c'è qualcuno che ci ha perso questa non sei tu. Solo cosi saprai se il tuo cambiamento è in meglio.


 Voi freschi come roselline di maggio in eterno?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sottovaluti,e pure molto


Sbagliatissimo. Non ti cago proprio. E se speri di impressionarmi con due spicci cacciati per prendere un mattone in asta caschi male. Ma maaaaale :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il cartello di arricchito te lo metti in fronte da solo ostentando in ogni intervento il carrozzzone,il jet set,la regata etc etc etc
> Chi è ricco di famiglia manco ci fa caso di essere ricco.
> Poi se da ragazzo,in vacanza al mare, per comprare dieci bottiglie da bere per far la festa all'amichetta,hai dovuto pescare cozze a mani nude per due spicci,direi che la MasterCard di papino  in vacanza con te non ci veniva.


Quanto si vede che i ricchi di famiglia li hai sempre visti da lontano. Sempre adorato il proletariato in ascesa. :rotfl:
Stai confermando appieno l'immagine di poveretta paesana invidiosa che ho di te dal primo momento.
Ti prego continua sto morendo.


----------



## JON (1 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi freschi come roselline di maggio in eterno?


Naturalmente dipende dai casi. Non puoi non ammettere però che generalmente, su un piano puramente fisico, i nostri 50, ad esempio, costituiscono una condizione ben diversa dalla vostra. Il crollo poi arriva per tutti.

Però, se può consolare, allo stadio avanzato poi vi rifate conservando a nostro dispetto una condizione qualitativamente migliore e longeva. Mentre noi dobbiamo vedercela con un il rincoglionimento incombente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Naturalmente dipende dai casi. Non puoi non ammettere però che generalmente, su un piano puramente fisico, i nostri 50, ad esempio, costituiscono una condizione ben diversa dalla vostra. Il crollo poi arriva per tutti.
> 
> Però, se può consolare, allo stadio avanzato poi vi rifate conservando a nostro dispetto una condizione qualitativamente migliore e longeva. Mentre noi dobbiamo vedercela con un il rincoglionimento incombente.


Pensavo fossi meglio.
Evidentemente non solo non consideri aspetti dell’invecchiamento come la calvizie, solo per dirne uno se stai su un piano superficiale, che sono molto evidenti e precoci rispetto a quelli femminili, ma probabilmente pensi a persone poco rappresentative della popolazione. Sarà perché ti rassicura. 
Ti contraddici implicitamente perché se le donne sono più longeve è perché invecchiano più tardi.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Naturalmente dipende dai casi. Non puoi non ammettere però che generalmente, su un piano puramente fisico, i nostri 50, ad esempio, costituiscono una condizione ben diversa dalla vostra. Il crollo poi arriva per tutti.
> 
> Però, se può consolare, allo stadio avanzato poi vi rifate conservando a nostro dispetto una condizione qualitativamente migliore e longeva. Mentre noi dobbiamo vedercela con un il rincoglionimento incombente.


Marte e Venere non si parlano nemmeno su questo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Naturalmente dipende dai casi. Non puoi non ammettere però che generalmente, su un piano puramente fisico, i nostri 50, ad esempio, costituiscono una condizione ben diversa dalla vostra. Il crollo poi arriva per tutti.
> 
> Però, se può consolare, allo stadio avanzato poi vi rifate conservando a nostro dispetto una condizione qualitativamente migliore e longeva. Mentre noi dobbiamo vedercela con un il rincoglionimento incombente.


 è soggettivo, i 50 vengono vissuti male se si sta male dentro. Ci sono uomini 50enni che sembrano averne 70 e altri paiono 40enni.
Certo noi in quell'età, causa problemi ormonali, subiamo un cambiamento non indifferente. Che non è un crollo fisico.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo fossi meglio.
> Evidentemente non solo non consideri aspetti dell’invecchiamento come la calvizie, solo per dirne uno se stai su un piano superficiale, che sono molto evidenti e precoci rispetto a quelli femminili, ma probabilmente pensi a persone poco rappresentative della popolazione. *Sarà perché ti rassicura. *
> Ti contraddici implicitamente perché se le donne sono più longeve è perché invecchiano più tardi.


A me!?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> A me!?


Mi sa che hai toccato un nervo scoperto della carampana sessuofobica. Superficialeh! :rotfl:


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è soggettivo, i 50 vengono vissuti male se si sta male dentro. Ci sono uomini 50enni che sembrano averne 70 e altri paiono 40enni.
> Certo noi in quell'età, causa problemi ormonali, subiamo un cambiamento non indifferente. Che non è un crollo fisico.


Dipende come sempre dalla persona.
Ci sono 30enni che ne dimostrano 50 e 50enni che sono più sexy di loro.
E non mi riferisco a nessun genere in particolare.
E di solito piace chi si piace.
L'età aiuta, comunque, lo sappiamo tutti.
Avere un bel corpo a 20 anni è facile e spesso solo questione di fortuna.
A 50 e più è anche tanto frutto di impegno.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai toccato un nervo scoperto della carampana sessuofobica. Superficialeh! :rotfl:


Roba da matti. Che io poi su certi argomenti sono principalmente scherzoso.


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2017)

Guardatevi i Martinelli. https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martinelli_(gruppo_musicale). Ho visto lei recentemente di persona ed è uno schianto..
Più bella oggi di allora. Ed è classe 1961.
Lui sembra suo padre..


----------



## ologramma (2 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è soggettivo, i 50 vengono vissuti male se si sta male dentro. Ci sono uomini 50enni che sembrano averne 70 e altri paiono 40enni.
> *Certo noi in quell'età, causa problemi ormonali, subiamo un cambiamento non indifferente. Che non è un crollo fisico.*


e da lì è tutto iniziato il mio problemino


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Roba da matti. Che io poi su certi argomenti sono principalmente scherzoso.


 non ti preoccupare, anzi grazie. Introdurre un po' di normalità in un posto in cui la gente parla in codice ha sempre un effetto rivoluzionario ed è un'ottima cartina di tornasole per vedere chi ancora ha una vita fuori da qua


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e da lì è tutto iniziato il mio problemino


 sará...
A me quelle che mi hanno trattato come una bistecca veramente nella vita sono sempre state le cinquantenni. E, Madonna santa, spesso e volentieri non c'era partita nei confronti delle coetanee più giovani


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende come sempre dalla persona.
> Ci sono 30enni che ne dimostrano 50 e 50enni che sono più sexy di loro.
> E non mi riferisco a nessun genere in particolare.
> E di solito piace chi si piace.
> ...


Sul corpo del guerriero le cicatrici sono medaglie. 
Comunque resta la questione fondamentale sul tavolo. Un uomo di 50, anche più anni che cerca di portarsi a letto donne più giovani, è un superficiale o uno che ha capito tutto della vita?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un uomo di 50, anche più anni che cerca di portarsi a letto donne più giovani, è un superficiale o uno che ha capito tutto della vita?


La risposta secondo me sta nel risultato

Se generalmente gli dicono di sì ha capito tutto

Se viceversa lo pigliano x il culo non ha capito una sega


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul corpo del guerriero le cicatrici sono medaglie.
> Comunque resta la questione fondamentale sul tavolo. Un uomo di 50, anche più anni che cerca di portarsi a letto donne più giovani, è un superficiale o uno che ha capito tutto della vita?


Devo essere sincero?
È mediamente più facile trovare donne attraenti sotto tutti i punti di vista nella fascia di età più giovane.
E non parlo solo di estetica. 
Non si è superficiali: si sa bene quello che si vuole e lo si trova dove più probabilmente c'è.


----------



## mistral (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanto si vede che i ricchi di famiglia li hai sempre visti da lontano. Sempre adorato il proletariato in ascesa. :rotfl:
> Stai confermando appieno l'immagine di poveretta paesana invidiosa che ho di te dal primo momento.
> Ti prego continua sto morendo.


Eh si.Tanto tanto da lontano.
Il mattone all'asta manco ti sei accorto che era la macchietta di te stesso che ci tenevi tanto  a far sapere che  lo compri ogni due anni.
Qui sei l'unico che ad ogni intervento presenti la dichiarazione dei redditi e lo status di invidiatissimo.
Continua anche tu perché a me i palloni gonfiati fan morire dal ridere .Manco vedi l'immagine che dai di te stesso .
Ti prego,continua a farci sognare con la tua riccanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La risposta secondo me sta nel risultato
> 
> Se generalmente gli dicono di sì ha capito tutto
> 
> Se viceversa lo pigliano x il culo non ha capito una sega :cool


Ma no, che c'entra? Il caso che prevedevo io era già a cose fatte. Anche perché mica ho parlato di 80 anni, 50 lui 30 lei soprattutto sul breve periodo è una cosa tranquillamente gestibile.
Mi chiedevo sul discorso fatto prima relativo all'ipocrisia nascosta in tanti giudizi femminili.
Anche perché, e ci sono passato abbastanza bene, vuoi mettere il fascino che può avere un cinquantenne tranquillo vuoi mettere il massimo che può avere un cinquantenne tranquillo è risolto , avulso da tante dinamiche da bimbominkia che può avere un trentenne, rispetto magari al precario di 30 anni che deve chiedere a papà i soldi per l'imu?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, che c'entra? Il caso che prevedevo io era già a cose fatte. Anche perché mica ho parlato di 80 anni, 50 lui 30 lei soprattutto sul breve periodo è una cosa tranquillamente gestibile.
> Mi chiedevo sul discorso fatto prima relativo all'ipocrisia nascosta in tanti giudizi femminili.
> Anche perché, e ci sono passato abbastanza bene, vuoi mettere il fascino che può avere un cinquantenne tranquillo vuoi mettere il massimo che può avere un cinquantenne tranquillo è risolto , avulso da tante dinamiche da bimbominkia che può avere un trentenne, rispetto magari al precario di 30 anni che deve chiedere a papà i soldi per l'imu?


Ah ora ho messo più a fuoco..

Beh.. il giudizio è sempre pessimo in questi casi, un fardello difficile da sganciare

Ricordo mio zio di Milano che era un teorico della compagna giovane (e anche un pratico  )

Era considerato la pecora nera della famiglia

Io ci parlavo spesso con grande interesse, una volta andai anche all'aeroporto a prendere una sua "compagna" proveniente dai Caraibi, lui non poteva.

Ricordo mia madre quando tornai a casa, che mi chiedeva: "ma che ha detto, ma come era vestita? Ma lui è un cretino..." :rotfl:


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2017)

Io questo problema dell'età non lo vedo.
Mio padre sta con una che ha 20 anni meno di lui, mio zio se l'è sposata, un altro mio zio pure.
Pure mia madre è più vecchia del suo secondo compagno.
E mio cognato ha 20 anni più di sua moglie.
Stiamo parlando sempre di seconde nozze  o di relazioni iniziate in età non più giovane per almeno un partner.
Pure io se mi dovessi guardare intorno, penso che troverei più facilmente attraenti donne più giovani, che non si portano dietro il peso di una vita di frustrazioni e delusioni come in media accade e ti costringono a mettere - finalmente! - da parte le tue per goderti un po' di sana serenità.
Quella voglia di leggerezza che non è affatto superficialita' ma un abbandonarsi alle parti gioiose della vita senza farsi carico inutilmente di ciò che la appesantisce e non porta da nessuna parte.
Almeno per un po', si intende, ma tanto basta.
E che ognuno segua il suo 'cuore', che se gli dice quella persona, non è certo per questioni di età che vi deve rinunciare.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Devo essere sincero?
> È mediamente più facile trovare donne attraenti sotto tutti i punti di vista nella fascia di età più giovane.
> E non parlo solo di estetica.
> Non si è superficiali: si sa bene quello che si vuole e lo si trova dove più probabilmente c'è.


Punto di vista tanto normale quanto interessante. Solo che mi pare di vedere che qui intervengono solo maschietti 


mistral ha detto:


> Eh si.Tanto tanto da lontano.
> Il mattone all'asta manco ti sei accorto che era la macchietta di te stesso che ci tenevi tanto  a far sapere che  lo compri ogni due anni.
> Qui sei l'unico che ad ogni intervento presenti la dichiarazione dei redditi e lo status di invidiatissimo.
> Continua anche tu perché a me i palloni gonfiati fan morire dal ridere .Manco vedi l'immagine che dai di te stesso .
> Ti prego,continua a farci sognare con la tua riccanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quale riccanza? Anche il termine fa schifo sembra da bimbiminkia milanesi. Se parliamo di ricchezza, non mi sento particolarmente ricco, semplicemente non mi sono mai dovuto mettere i vestiti smessi del fratello più grande. O andare in cantiere o a bottega a 16 anni per portare soldi a casa. Massimo rispetto per chi lo ha fatto, ma non mi ritengo un figlio di papà con la Mastercard (lo vedi che da lontano? I ricchi usano altro) perché ho studiato invece di lavorare. Magari se le tue prese per il culo sottilissime non fanno presa dipende dal fatto che non ti considero.
Poraccia.. 


Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ora ho messo più a fuoco..
> 
> Beh.. il giudizio è sempre pessimo in questi casi, un fardello difficile da sganciare
> 
> ...


Ma infatti mi interessava capire il giudizio delle ragazze perché mi sembra il classico caso in cui per motivi ideologici legati alla paura della concorrenza più giovane non si riesce ad avere un giudizio sereno


danny ha detto:


> Io questo problema dell'età non lo vedo.
> Mio padre sta con una che ha 20 anni meno di lui, mio zio se l'è sposata, un altro mio zio pure.
> Pure mia madre è più vecchia del suo secondo compagno.
> E mio cognato ha 20 anni più di sua moglie.
> ...


 e Nell'ipotesi in cui hai il grigio dentro casa e cerchi la chiappa soda fuori?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Qui sei l'unico che ad ogni intervento presenti la dichiarazione dei redditi e lo status di invidiatissimo.


Per inciso mezzasega, quanto sopra riportato è praticamente un autocertificazione di morta di fame mentale da parte tua. Io assolutamente non metto la dichiarazione dei redditi ogni due post. Se tu l'hai notato Evidentemente perché ti senti figa nel tuo ristretto contesto. Io sono una persona normalissima, sullo status di invidiatissimo i soldi non centrano assolutamente niente, parlavo di essere il papà dell'anno contrapposto all'uomo conchetta.
Quindi bella mia, raccatta i tuoi quattro stracci e levati dai coglioni che tanto per cambiare non c'hai capito un cazzo
Secondo me tuo marito quando ti ha messo le corna cercava semplicemente ossigeno.


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Devo essere sincero?
> È mediamente più facile trovare donne attraenti sotto tutti i punti di vista nella fascia di età più giovane.
> E non parlo solo di estetica.
> Non si è superficiali: si sa bene quello che si vuole e lo si trova dove più probabilmente c'è.



Io nella quasi totalità dei casi sono attratta da sempre da uomini più grandi. 
E se gli uomini tendono ad essere attratti, tra le altre caratteristiche, da donne più giovani, a me fa anche gioco :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io nella quasi totalità dei casi sono attratta da sempre da uomini più grandi.
> E se gli uomini tendono ad essere attratti, tra le altre caratteristiche, da donne più giovani, a me fa anche gioco :rotfl:


più grandi quanto?


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e Nell'ipotesi in cui hai il grigio dentro casa e cerchi la chiappa soda fuori?


Perché no? 
Alla storia "devi guardare il mio mondo interiore non le mie chiappe" ho smesso di credere da anni e forse non ci ho creduto mai.
Anche perché conosco donne che le chiappe sode le guardano, eccome.
E ci arrivano a vederle ben prima di arrivare al mio, di mondo interiore.
Va anche così.


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> più grandi quanto?


Non c’è una regola... non chiedo mai la carta d’identitá :rotfl:, ma la storia dice almeno +10.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi interessava capire il giudizio delle ragazze perché mi sembra il classico caso in cui per motivi ideologici legati alla paura della concorrenza più giovane non si riesce ad avere un giudizio sereno


Penso dipenda anche molto dalla posizione e in questo vedo trasversalità di genere

Per cui se la ragazza giovane è tua figlia (tua per modo di dire) è il maschio che è un brutto porco

Se invece è il maschio che è tuo figlio (magari sposato), è la ragazza giovane che può diventare una lurida puttanella.

In pratica mi sa che il giudizio sereno è un ossimoro :rotfl:

Forse bisognerebbe più ascoltare alleggerendosi del gravame di arrivare a un giudizio, anche se è una cosa a volte infastidente


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io nella quasi totalità dei casi sono attratta da sempre da uomini più grandi.
> E se gli uomini tendono ad essere attratti, tra le altre caratteristiche, da donne più giovani, a me fa anche gioco :rotfl:


E, sinceramente, proprio nel tuo caso, capisco proprio il perché (siano attratti, intendo).
Un uomo maturo ha più capacita', credo, di intuire se non comprendere il valore di chi si trova davanti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> A me!?


L’hai detto tu.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è soggettivo, i 50 vengono vissuti male se si sta male dentro. Ci sono uomini 50enni che sembrano averne 70 e altri paiono 40enni.
> Certo noi in quell'età, causa problemi ormonali, subiamo un cambiamento non indifferente. Che non è un crollo fisico.


Gli effetti sono individuali.
Trovo sempre insopportabili le generalizzazioni. Ma su questo argomento sono ridicole.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no?
> Alla storia "devi guardare il mio mondo interiore non le mie chiappe" ho smesso di credere da anni e forse non ci ho creduto mai.
> Anche perché conosco donne che le chiappe sode le guardano, eccome.
> E ci arrivano a vederle ben prima di arrivare al mio, di mondo interiore.
> Va anche così.


Quoto alla grandissima. sta cosa di essere sentimentalmente laici sta andando alla grande


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non c’è una regola... non chiedo mai la carta d’identitá :rotfl:, ma la storia dice almeno +10.


Almeno? E l'idea di ritrovarsi rimboccare le coperte a un vecchietto? Ti sfiora mai?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso dipenda anche molto dalla posizione e in questo vedo trasversalità di genere
> 
> Per cui se la ragazza giovane è tua figlia (tua per modo di dire) è il maschio che è un brutto porco
> 
> ...


Sai, su queste cose sono piuttosto freddo. Quello che mi interessa sta proprio nel capire in che modo queste strategie di vita vengono affrontate in modo razionale oppure solo emotivo ( ricerca della figura paterna, piuttosto che del buon partito. Piuttosto ancora dell'eterna fidanzata da manipolare perché in Quanto piccola è più facile. Ho conosciuto pure gente che cercava le vergini, non erano arabi. In linea di massima capisco che tra il 35enne in carriera stressato come la morte, e il cinquantenne che ha più spazio da dedicare alla persona che conosce, vinca il secondo a mani basse.


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Almeno? E l'idea di ritrovarsi rimboccare le coperte a un vecchietto? Ti sfiora mai?


Lamadonna... direi di no.
Sono arrivata al massimo al +15. Non oltre.

E i vecchietti sono altri. 
Quando lo saranno, lo sarò pure io, e magari ci si rimboccherà le coperte a vicenda.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai, su queste cose sono piuttosto freddo. Quello che mi interessa sta proprio nel capire in che modo queste strategie di vita vengono affrontate in modo razionale oppure solo emotivo ( ricerca della figura paterna, piuttosto che del buon partito. Piuttosto ancora dell'eterna fidanzata da manipolare perché in Quanto piccola è più facile. Ho conosciuto pure gente che cercava le vergini, non erano arabi. In linea di massima capisco che tra il 35enne in carriera stressato come la morte, e il cinquantenne che ha più spazio da dedicare alla persona che conosce, vinca il secondo a mani basse.


Dipende se chi ne parla ti dice tutto o solo una parte

Mio zio ad esempio in genere era spaccone e irriverente quando ne parlava col parentado femminile, non mancando di perculare beffardamente le varie interlocutrici.

Parlava di carne giovane, di fregna, del fatto che lui le voleva stupide e quelle intelligenti le lasciava agli altri

A me in chiacchiere separate, non mancava di parlarmi anche di suoi compromessi e tormenti altrove taciuti


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E, sinceramente, proprio nel tuo caso, capisco proprio il perché (siano attratti, intendo).
> *Un uomo maturo ha più capacita', credo, di intuire se non comprendere il valore di chi si trova **davanti*.


Beh... grazie 

Riguardo al grassetto, non sono convinta che in tutti i casi si vada proprio così in profondità.


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2017)

Io ho sempre pensato che ci sia sostanziale differenza tra gusti e pregiudizi. Quindi non saprei, anche statisticamente mi sono sempre accompagnata a coetanei, o poco più o poco meno. E oggi so apprezzare un bel giovane ma penso a mio figlio ....


----------



## Lostris (2 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che ci sia sostanziale differenza tra gusti e pregiudizi. Quindi non saprei, anche statisticamente mi sono sempre accompagnata a coetanei, o poco più o poco meno. E oggi so apprezzare un bel giovane ma penso a mio figlio ....


:carneval: Mitica


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lamadonna... direi di no.
> Sono arrivata al massimo al +15. Non oltre.
> 
> E i vecchietti sono altri.
> Quando lo saranno, lo sarò pure io, e magari ci si rimboccherà le coperte a vicenda.


Di solito nelle storie con lui più 15 il rimbocco delle coperte è a senso unico, ma probabilmente é la mia base di indagine che è troppo ristretta.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende se chi ne parla ti dice tutto o solo una parte
> 
> Mio zio ad esempio in genere era spaccone e irriverente quando ne parlava col parentado femminile, non mancando di perculare beffardamente le varie interlocutrici.
> 
> ...


Ma che c'entra? Chi ti vuole bene normalmente lo vede se stai spacconeggiando o meno. Se io voglio fare incazzare la vecchia zia intellettuale di sinistra ex sessantottina che ragiona a compartimenti stagni, so esattamente cosa dirle per farla incazzare. Lo stesso dicasi con lo zio fascista veterotestamentario che non ha votato monarchia solo perché all'epoca non era ancora maggiorenne. Però entrambi se cazzeggio o dico sul serio lo capiscono al volo. Io so esattamente quali dei miei amici si scopano La Straniera perché le straniere sono sessualmente nella media più libere delle italiane, quali si scopano La Straniera perché una zoticona italiana è solo una zoticona, mentre una zoticona colombiana è esotica, e quelli che, perché ci sono anche quelli, che si scopano La Straniera perché loro stanno bene economicamente e vogliono avere accanto qualcuno in soggezione morale e materiale. E lo capisco al volo indipendentemente da quello che raccontano.
 se il resto della famiglia era Indignato con tuo zio per la storia della fregna, puoi star tranquillo che sarebbero stati indignati qualunque cosa avesse raccontato.
I preconcetti sono brutte bestie


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che ci sia sostanziale differenza tra gusti e pregiudizi. Quindi non saprei, anche statisticamente mi sono sempre accompagnata a coetanei, o poco più o poco meno. E oggi so apprezzare un bel giovane ma penso a mio figlio ....


Per mia grandissima fortuna quando Avevo vent'anni non tutte le mamme delle mie amiche la pensavano come te


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io so esattamente quali dei miei amici si scopano La Straniera perché le straniere sono sessualmente nella media più libere delle italiane, quali si scopano La Straniera perché una zoticona italiana è solo una zoticona, mentre una zoticona colombiana è esotica


Io ad esempio conosco Dei maschi, è uno di questi è anche mio parente, che si scopano la straniera perché 
Le italiane non lo cagano manco di striscio..


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ad esempio conosco Dei maschi, è uno di questi è anche mio parente, che si scopano la straniera perché
> Le italiane non lo cagano manco di striscio..


quoto, per i soldi andrebbero anche con un armadillo.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me il grassetto mi fa impazzire. Ma secondo te bollare la ricerca della bellezza fisica (ammesso che si sia trattato solo di questo e non del fatto che quell'altra puzzava di futuro più di te), come semplice superficialità non ti lascia il dubbio di essere figlia di un'educazione idiota? Per carità, ben venga la coerenza interna, sei forte e di questo te ne ho già dato atto, ma non pensi che l'altra tizia, al di là della scelta di tuo marito che ha comunque scelto la famiglia, non fosse meglio di te sotto qualche altro aspetto oltre la data di nascita?
> Parliamoci chiari, questo modo di bollare il traditore come una specie di coglione che si è fatto fregare da due tette ancora sode mi sembra tanto autoconsolatorio, quando non apertamente fuorviante. Poi pensala come ti pare, ma per come la vedo io quando uno ti prende a calci il progetto, magari sarebbe intelligente pensare che chi ti ha preso a calci il cuore, oltre che il progetto, l'ha fatto non perché è un cretino, ma perché veramente tutto tutto sommato il tradimento era l'opzione migliore sul tavolo, te compresa.
> Per quanto questo possa fare male, beninteso.


Mah, in realtà per come ho scoperto essere mio marito (e nel forum non ho detto tutto), magari pensassi che abbia trovato altro nell’altra (e) avrei finito per stimarlo di più . Magari per carità , non era unicamente quello è in questo momento ti dirò che mi sento oltre e poco mi importa... come sai io lo biasimo perché mi ha portato a fare delle scelte sofferte perché credevo fosse diverso.  Questo è il tradimento principe per me , non le scopate fuori casa ...
È inutile Arci che ammanti con delle perle la cacca (non mi esprimo sulla tua, sia chiaro, magari la tua è nutella)  ...ma la mia è cacca e esiste anche quella e a volte bisogna saperla semplicemente riconoscere...
Poi, volendo possiamo anche dire che è un ottimo fertilizzante ...per carità .


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Livore gratis un tanto al chilo. Bla, bla, bla. Già te l'ho detto che non capisci una mazza, oggi? :mexican:
> vabbè una risposta te la do, d'altronde è quasi natale, mettiamoci avanti con le buone azioni
> Vedi, mezzasega, non si tratta di fisico, si tratta di intelligenza. È inutile ricostruire qualcosa che tanto non torna mai a posto. E poi uno ha il potere che gli dai. Se io mi sottraggo all’espiazione forzata lo faccio per due motivi: innanzitutto perché posso. Il martirio se non credi nella vita successiva  (in nome della quale fotterti questa) non è un’opzione. Secondo poi, per far cosa? Per ottenere al mio fianco una squallidona come te che vomita merda online appena può e fa la brava mugliera al paese, oppure una donna come [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION] che ti sta accanto col il corpo mentre il cervello è attorcigliato su se stesso a giocare al se fosse?
> Mia moglie è una donna eccezionale sotto molti, moltissimi punti di vista. Altrimenti egoriferito come sono non l’avrei scelta. Il problema è il mio, mica il suo. A vederla ridursi come te non ci starei. Meglio andarsene e lasciarla libera di ricominciare con qualcuno che magari non avrà i miei lati positivi (o magari ha pure quelli), ma magari la porta  in palmo di mano come i cento al giorno che la guardano come se fosse la donna perfetta, e al solo contemplare l’idea di tradirla si mettono il cilicio. Senza pensarci troppo me ne vengono in mente una decina, e il più sfigato fa il primario di cardiochirurgia (si lo so che non serviva, ma so che al pesello a sta roba della connotazione sociale del pisello ci tenete)


Caro Arci... mi piace la tua razionalità , ma tralascia please i termini offensivi tipi “mezzasega” etc... 
ti fanno sembrare come quei compagni di classe burini delle medie .... secondo me vanificano il senso di quello che scrivi ... e la tua opinione mi è di grande aiuto, sappi ....ma quando fai l’incazzoso gratuitamente un po’ mi deludi ...sono sincera


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei certa che ti abbia tradito perché lei è giovane?
> Non hai alcun dubbio che possa essere un alibi?
> Un alibi di coppia, per lui, ma anche per te: un modo per negare altre ragioni e anche per circoscrivere a un aspetto fisico e forse irresistibile i fatti.
> Voglio dire che certe cose a cui hai accennato sono “da amanti” non tipiche di persone giovani o trasgressive. Intendo che fanno parte della dimensione giocosa, ma non credo che costituiscano la ragione del tradimento.


No, non mi ha tradito con lei perché è giovane...ma mi tradisce da sempre solo con chi ha un fisico da urlo... e col passare degli anni o la trovi giovane o la trovi poco da urlo ...
Banale, più di quanto sembri 
Poi, chiaro... ci stava bene , ma quella è stata la conseguenza


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> No, non mi ha tradito con lei perché è giovane...ma mi tradisce da sempre solo con chi ha un fisico da urlo... e col passare degli anni o la trovi giovane o la trovi poco da urlo ...
> Banale, più di quanto sembri
> Poi, chiaro... ci stava bene , ma quella è stata la conseguenza


Ma.. premesso che apprezzare un fisico da urlo non è un reato... Ma quando lo hai conosciuto frequentava la sòra Lella?

No perché qui a volte c'è gente che casca dal pero... 

Come quella che sposa il playboy (è adorabile...) per poi scoprire con stupore che continua a fare il playboy anche dopo (è una merda..)


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. premesso che apprezzare un fisico da urlo non è un reato... Ma quando lo hai conosciuto frequentava la sòra Lella?
> 
> No perché qui a volte c'è gente che casca dal pero...
> 
> Come quella che sposa il playboy (è adorabile...) per poi scoprire con stupore che continua a fare il playboy anche dopo (è una merda..)



Non c'entra niente con [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION] ma mi hai fatto venire in mente Albano con la Lecciso.
Lui che ad un certo punto si vantava di essere un vecchio uomo con antichi valori basati sulla casa e sulla famiglia. Quasi a rimproverare alla Lecciso di essere tutt'altro. Eppero' quando si è sposato, chissà perché, non ha mica scelto la massaia coetanea attenta più alla teglia che alla taglia.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente con [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION] ma mi hai fatto venire in mente Albano con la Lecciso.
> Lui che ad un certo punto si vantava di essere un vecchio uomo con antichi valori basati sulla casa e sulla famiglia. Quasi a rimproverare alla Lecciso di essere tutt'altro. Eppero' quando si è sposato, chissà perché, non ha mica scelto la massaia coetanea attenta più alla teglia che alla taglia.


Il concetto è esattamente quello..


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. premesso che apprezzare un fisico da urlo non è un reato... Ma quando lo hai conosciuto frequentava la sòra Lella?
> 
> No perché qui a volte c'è gente che casca dal pero...
> 
> Come quella che sposa il playboy (è adorabile...) per poi scoprire con stupore che continua a fare il playboy anche dopo (è una merda..)


Ti dico solo che ho scoperto un uomo completamente diverso da quanto MI ha fatto credere per più di 10 anni. 

Uso una metafora perché non me la sento di parlarne in modo esplicito , ma è come se tua moglie ti avesse detto che non può aiutarti a pulire casa perché è allergica ai detersivi e allora la casa la pulisci tu...poi scopri che ama cospargersi di dixan appena tu esci di casa (scusa, non mi vengono in mente altri esempi)
Qui non  è il fatto che si sia cosparso di dixan che mi fa imbestialire , ma che grazie a questa balla ho dovuto pulire la casa da sola !!!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che ho scoperto un uomo completamente diverso da quanto MI ha fatto credere per più di 10 anni.
> 
> Uso una metafora perché non me la sento di parlarne in modo esplicito , ma è come se tua moglie ti avesse detto che non può aiutarti a pulire casa perché è allergica ai detersivi e allora la casa la pulisci tu...poi scopri che ama cospargersi di dixan appena tu esci di casa (scusa, non mi vengono in mente altri esempi)
> Qui non  è il fatto che si sia cosparso di dixan che mi fa imbestialire , ma che grazie a questa balla ho dovuto pulire la casa da sola !!!


Ho capito e ti credo

Ti chiedo: quanto tu pensi in retrospettiva, direttamente o indirettamente, ad aver fatto si che lui ti dicesse che aveva una terribile allergia ai detersivi?

(Prendo a prestito il tuo esempio, che rende bene l'idea)

Te lo chiedo perché a volte anche qui ho letto di gente che, per il suo modo di porsi, fossi stato io nei panni del coniuge, avrei urlato al mondo la mia allergia, pur avendo una voglia pazza di fare uno shampoo di dixan


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> lo biasimo perché mi ha portato a fare delle scelte sofferte perché credevo fosse diverso


Per caritá. Solo che questo non spiega la tristezza. Se sei oltre meglio :up:


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito e ti credo
> 
> Ti chiedo: quanto tu pensi in retrospettiva, direttamente o indirettamente, ad aver fatto si che lui ti dicesse che aveva una terribile allergia ai detersivi?
> 
> ...


Guarda,  e’ piu’ sottile. Dal primo giorno ho visto che non amava pulire casa ...(sempre continuando con la metafora)... ho cercato di capire e poi la dichiarazione dell’allergia, che paraculamente parlando, non solo  ti mette alla larga dai lavori domestici (per carità , possono non piacerti), ma il problema è che vedi l’altro che “sgura” ma non te ne importa nulla ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Caro Arci... mi piace la tua razionalità , ma tralascia please i termini offensivi tipi “mezzasega” etc...
> ti fanno sembrare come quei compagni di classe burini delle medie .... secondo me vanificano il senso di quello che scrivi ... e la tua opinione mi è di grande aiuto, sappi ....ma quando fai l’incazzoso gratuitamente un po’ mi deludi ...sono sincera


Tesoro mio, da buon egoriferito non scrivo per il pubblico. Però comunque il registro va adeguato all'interlocutore. Ci sono persone che sopra con cui, se non fosse per le magie del virtuale, a causa della mia vita reale non mi troverei mai ad interagire in posizione di parità (tra l'altro uno dei motivi principali per cui mi ritrovo a scrivere qua).
Non ho problemi a definire Mistral una perdente, mentre secondo me tu ti salvi.
Detto questo, se il contenitore vanifica in parte del contenuto, dispostissimo ad accollarmi questo rischio. Non è che mi sto giocando la coppa del nonno.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ad esempio conosco Dei maschi, è uno di questi è anche mio parente, che si scopano la straniera perché
> Le italiane non lo cagano manco di striscio..


Non era questo il caso in esame


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per caritá. Solo che questo non spiega la tristezza. Se sei oltre meglio :up:


La tristezza è legata al mio modo di essere . Non sono della versione triste -lagnosa che si arrota sulle proprie malinconie . La sofferenza mi aiuta a superare . Più forte è  e più trovo  soluzione ai problemi .
Da sempre ho preso di petto i problemi per raggiungere un obiettivo ... ma se mi sento presa per il kulo non mi viene da ridere . Se è un terzo cerco di piallarlo, se è un membro della famiglia la tristezza per me è inevitabile...prima di mettere in moto la pialla ...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non era questo il caso in esame


Lo so lo so :rotfl:

Ma io conosco solo quei tipi li

Che peraltro dicono più o meno quello che dicono gli altri (le italiane.. massù.. non c'è paragone, tutte mezze femmine, le cubane son dei mostri, le Dominicana  Delle bombe.. etc...etc... 

Solo che si fa finta di crederci per non infierire.. 

Credo potrai confermare , se ne conosci anche tu di soggetti cosi


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> La tristezza è legata al mio modo di essere . Non sono della versione triste -lagnosa che si arrota sulle proprie malinconie . La sofferenza mi aiuta a superare . Più forte è  e più trovo  soluzione ai problemi .
> Da sempre ho preso di petto i problemi per raggiungere un obiettivo ... ma se mi sento presa per il kulo non mi viene da ridere . Se è un terzo cerco di piallarlo, se è un membro della famiglia la tristezza per me è inevitabile...prima di mettere in moto la pialla ...


Chiaro.


Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so lo so :rotfl:
> 
> Ma io conosco solo quei tipi li
> 
> ...


Cambia molto l'educazione. Di paese in paese. Solo che non capisco mai se sfruttano le differenze culturali o ne vengono sfruttati.
E comunque io se c'è da prendere per il culo prendo per il culo, sono molto poco indulgente nei confronti di chi se la racconta, sempre.


----------



## ologramma (2 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quoto, per i soldi andrebbero anche con un armadillo.


anche senza soldi , pensa era tua coetanea o quasi


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche senza soldi , pensa era tua coetanea o quasi


Le persone non si nutrono di soldi, si nutrono di possibilità. Le possibilità economiche sono solo un tipo di possibilità


----------



## ologramma (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le persone non si nutrono di soldi, si nutrono di possibilità. Le possibilità economiche sono solo un tipo di possibilità


e come se io sono sposato , al mio amico bastava fare la ricarica per averle giovani e accondiscendi , prima di morire sè magnato tutto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> No, non mi ha tradito con lei perché è giovane...ma mi tradisce da sempre solo con chi ha un fisico da urlo... e col passare degli anni o la trovi giovane o la trovi poco da urlo ...
> Banale, più di quanto sembri
> Poi, chiaro... ci stava bene , ma quella è stata la conseguenza


E tu lo vuoi?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> No, non mi ha tradito con lei perché è giovane...ma *mi tradisce da sempre *solo con chi ha un fisico da urlo... e col passare degli anni o la trovi giovane o la trovi poco da urlo ...
> Banale, più di quanto sembri
> Poi, chiaro... ci stava bene , ma quella è stata la conseguenza


Vedi che mi ero perso un pezzo.


----------



## mistral (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per inciso mezzasega, quanto sopra riportato è praticamente un autocertificazione di morta di fame mentale da parte tua. Io assolutamente non metto la dichiarazione dei redditi ogni due post. Se tu l'hai notato Evidentemente perché ti senti figa nel tuo ristretto contesto. Io sono una persona normalissima, sullo status di invidiatissimo i soldi non centrano assolutamente niente, parlavo di essere il papà dell'anno contrapposto all'uomo conchetta.
> Quindi bella mia, raccatta i tuoi quattro stracci e levati dai coglioni che tanto per cambiare non c'hai capito un cazzo
> Secondo me tuo marito quando ti ha messo le corna cercava semplicemente ossigeno.


Ahahah ahahaha .
Davvero non ti rileggi?

Ah,volevo sapere una cosa .





mistral ha detto:


> Ahahah ahahaha .
> Davvero non ti rileggi?
> 
> Ah,volevo sapere una cosa .Visto che sai di me e di lui. Ma mio marito ( quello che a seconda di cosa ti sei bevuto definisci coglione oppure astuta volpe) poi l'ossigeno l'ha trovato?
> Perché anche quando in teoria stava respirando a pieni polmoni in realtà lo vedevo poco poco cianotico .Dici che sia stato per l'altirudine ?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mistral può dire quello che le pare, tanto io la mia idea ce la ho e ormai sta lì. Detto questo, non sono d'accordo per nulla con questa impostazione. Il poverello o la poverella con la capa pesante devono gestire le rogne da smazzare, la situazione e tanta bella robina pratica. La sensazione che i cocci incollati ormai siano cocci incollati resta, per carità, ma i sensi di colpa sono roba assolutamente propria. Ognuno ha i suoi, se ce li ha.
> *L'idea che il cornuto gestisca pure dimensioni interiori altrui mi pare na cazzata spropositata anche in termini di melodramma.*
> Io se venissi beccato lascerei all'istante proprio perchè non mi va di sobbarcarmi le rotture di coglioni conseguenti alla scoperta, mica sto scappando dai sensi di colpa, ma una volta che il banco salta, che fai? Resti li a beccarti i pomodori in faccia. La priorità è gestire la prate pratica e salvaguardare i cuccioli, figurati se ho tempo per redimermi agli occhi della legittima.
> Ma na mazza, proprio. Si sparisce, senza spiegazioni. Tanto tutto quello che potresti dire non rimetterebbe mai a posto le cose. E sensi di colpa zero. Siamo adulti. Se fai una cosa la fai con consapevolezza.
> ...


Non sai di cosa parli. A vanvera. E continui imperterrito.
Non so cosa sia la posta di Cioè, dev'essere qualcosa di cui ti nutri o ti sarai nutrito tu.



Divì ha detto:


> Infatti non è potere, non è una scelta. È una possibilità.
> Nelle mani del traditore tutte le scelte, quella di tradire e di restare o far saltare il banco una volta scoperto, come dice Arci.
> 
> *La possibilità resta quella dello svelamento di parti dell'altro e anche di sé oltre che della vera natura del rapporto, e un concreto miglioramento della qualità della comunicazione all'interno della coppia.*
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, lo sai. Uno dei miei primi 3d qui, forse il secondo, partì proprio dal libro di Recalcati che lessi in quel periodo. E hai detto meglio di quanto non abbia fatto io il concetto che intendevo esprimere, grazie  



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grassetto :up:


La stessa rappresentazione mentale contestata ad un'utente ed approvata ad un'altra. Ad essere autoipernutriti si perdono pezzi di coerenza per strada.



francoff ha detto:


> Forse sono solo un egoista ma io vedo le due cose in modo differente . *Io ho tradito in uno stato d animo particolare *. Quando tornai a casa , dopo giorni , ero in imbarazzo mi sentivo in colpa . E non L ho più fatto anche se Nadira L ho rivista . Lei per mesi ha avuto una relazione tornava s casa e parlavamo d noi si faceva L amore . La cosa è andata avanti senza rimorsi per mesisino a che non L ho scoperta. Se ripenso a questo  , ultimamente non L ho più fatto , mi incavolo ancora di più .





danny ha detto:


> Si fanno gesti che la nostra coscienza contempla.
> Se tradire lo considero "sbagliato" io non tradisco a mia volte e quasi sicuramente lascio il partner perché non ho più stima in lui.
> Se resto e tradisco, vuol dire che il tradimento, come concetto, non lo giudico negativamente a livello assoluto, ma solo quando tocca a me.



La penso come Danny. Se si è dentro la propria relazione non si tradisce mai. Oppure si va via. 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Livore gratis un tanto al chilo. Bla, bla, bla. Già te l'ho detto che non capisci una mazza, oggi? :mexican:
> vabbè una risposta te la do, d'altronde è quasi natale, mettiamoci avanti con le buone azioni
> Vedi, mezzasega, non si tratta di fisico, si tratta di intelligenza. È inutile ricostruire qualcosa che tanto non torna mai a posto. E poi uno ha il potere che gli dai. Se io mi sottraggo all’espiazione forzata lo faccio per due motivi: innanzitutto perché posso. Il martirio se non credi nella vita successiva  (in nome della quale fotterti questa) non è un’opzione. Secondo poi, per far cosa? Per ottenere al mio fianco una squallidona come te che vomita merda online appena può e fa la brava mugliera al paese, oppure una donna come @_occhitristi_ che ti sta accanto col il corpo mentre il cervello è attorcigliato su se stesso a giocare al se fosse?
> *Mia moglie è una donna eccezionale sotto molti, moltissimi punti di vista.* Altrimenti egoriferito come sono non l’avrei scelta. Il problema è il mio, mica il suo. A vederla ridursi come te non ci starei. Meglio andarsene e lasciarla libera di ricominciare con qualcuno che magari non avrà i miei lati positivi (o magari ha pure quelli), ma magari la porta  in palmo di mano come i cento al giorno che la guardano come se fosse la donna perfetta, e al solo contemplare l’idea di tradirla si mettono il cilicio. Senza pensarci troppo me ne vengono in mente una decina, e il più sfigato fa il primario di cardiochirurgia (si lo so che non serviva, ma so che al pesello a sta roba della connotazione sociale del pisello ci tenete)


Se tua moglie fosse tanto eccezionale (dal mio punto di vista) come la descrivi si guarderebbe bene dall'avere un marito come il personaggio che straborda in questo forum. Brividi lungo la schiena.



occhitristi ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che ho scoperto un uomo completamente diverso da quanto MI ha fatto credere per più di 10 anni.
> 
> Uso una metafora perché non me la sento di parlarne in modo esplicito , ma è come se tua moglie ti avesse detto che non può aiutarti a pulire casa perché è allergica ai detersivi e allora la casa la pulisci tu...poi scopri che ama cospargersi di dixan appena tu esci di casa (scusa, non mi vengono in mente altri esempi)
> Qui non  è il fatto che si sia cosparso di dixan che mi fa imbestialire , ma che grazie a questa balla ho dovuto pulire la casa da sola !!!


Mi scuso se mi ripeto, ma se ti può essere di conforto  ho vissuto la stessa identica cosa: sono stata tradita col prototipo di donna che da sempre mio marito ha affermato di detestare, sotto tutti i punti di vista, fisico e intellettuale. Gran lavoro di entrambi per capire cosa l'abbia mosso proprio in quella direzione e riequilibrio della comunicazione nella coppia  (in sintetissima).


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> poi l'ossigeno l'ha trovato?


 ovviamente no che non lo ha trovato, altrimenti ti avrebbe scaricato. E non si tratta di essere astuti volponi. Si tratta di aver scelto il male minore. Na cosa come Scalfari quando dopo vent'anni di antiberlusconismo ha detto che tra Berlusconi e i 5stelle preferita Berlusconi perché era il male noto. Ovviamente in scala molto più piccola :rotfl:


Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non sai di cosa parli. A vanvera. E continui imperterrito.
> Non so cosa sia la posta di Cioè, dev'essere qualcosa di cui ti nutri o ti sarai nutrito tu.


Ma vieni chiamata apposta a gettone a fare le comparsate?  Non mi pare di essermiti mai strainculata di striscio. Se vuoi un confronto serio prova ad argomentare, oppure levati dalle palle.


> La stessa rappresentazione mentale contestata ad un'utente ed approvata ad un'altra. Ad essere autoipernutriti si perdono pezzi di coerenza per strada


ops, non ci hai capito un cazzo. Adesso torna a leggere Recalcati, oppure Fabio Volo, tanto le cartucce preconfezionate da sparare che cerchi Secondo me le trovi pure nel manuale di autoaiuto dell'autogrill.


> Se tua moglie fosse tanto eccezionale (dal mio punto di vista) come la descrivi si guarderebbe bene dall'avere un marito come il personaggio che straborda in questo forum. Brividi lungo la schiena.


Giá. Per fortuna sono abbbbbile a nascondere la papera in fondo all'anima, altrimenti sai che finaccia farei? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (2 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ovviamente no che non lo ha trovato, altrimenti ti avrebbe scaricato. E non si tratta di essere astuti volponi. Si tratta di aver scelto il male minore. Na cosa come Scalfari quando dopo vent'anni di antiberlusconismo ha detto che tra Berlusconi e i 5stelle preferita Berlusconi perché era il male noto. Ovviamente in chiave minorel:


In sostanza la tua storia,tanti cambi di poltrona poi si torna da mamma orsa anche se arcistufi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche senza soldi , pensa era tua coetanea o quasi


ma non era italiana?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In sostanza la tua storia,tanti cambi di poltrona poi si torna da mamma orsa anche se arcistufi.


Ovvio. Mia moglie mica é una di passaggio. E poi potrebbe pure rinsavire, chi lo sa?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma vieni chiamata apposta a gettone a fare le comparsate?  Non mi pare di essermiti mai strainculata di striscio. Se vuoi un confronto serio prova ad argomentare, oppure levati dalle palle.
> ops, non ci hai capito un cazzo. Adesso torna a leggere Recalcati, oppure Fabio Volo, tanto le cartucce preconfezionate da sparare che cerchi Secondo me le trovi pure nel manuale di autoaiuto dell'autogrill.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo quando quoti tu; quello che scrivi nella sostanza per me è solo polvere. Piacevoli solo certe alzate d'ingegno linguistiche. Adios.


Fantastico, manco mi ero accorto di averti quotata :rotfl:
Comunque se queste sono le risposte meglio che non rispondi e basta. Il massimo che ottieni é l'effetto pulce con la tosse...


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fantastico, manco mi ero accorto di averti quotata :rotfl:
> Comunque se queste sono le risposte meglio che non rispondi e basta. Il massimo che ottieni é l'effetto pulce con la tosse...


Al contrario di te io non ho nessuna velleità; il personaggio che incarni, coff coff, tutto sommato è divertente nella sua ingenua prosopopea


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fantastico, manco mi ero accorto di averti quotata :rotfl:
> Comunque se queste sono le risposte meglio che non rispondi e basta. Il massimo che ottieni é l'effetto pulce con la tosse...


leggevi la posta di cioè?


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> leggevi la posta di cioè?


E chi non lo faceva... 

Ricordo ancora quando lessi, nella posta del cuore, una che chiedeva se fosse vero che il pene fischiava quando in erezione...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Al contrario di te io non ho nessuna velleità; il personaggio che incarni, coff coff, tutto sommato è divertente nella sua ingenua prosopopea


Ma chi ti dice che io abbia velleità? A me di stupire proprio non me ne frega nulla. Il mio Massimo divertimento sta esattamente nel fatto che racconto semplicemente come sono e mi immagino squali abissi di mediocrità tendente al ribasso io vengo guardato normalmente per essere considerato una persona eccezionale. Come dire, Beati monoculi in terra caecorum?


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> leggevi la posta di cioè?


 tesoro, Sono del 1975. Cioè alle medie era un must. È già ridevamo come dannati! Celebre rimase la domanda di una giovine lettrice_ il mio ragazzo mi ha penetrato con un dito, sono ancora vergine?_ i ragazzini di Oggi avranno youporn, Ma noi che siamo vissuti prima che ci fosse il parental advisory, siamo sicuramente venuti su molto più maliziosi. Oggi una cosa come Colpo Grosso in seconda serata chi se la immagina più?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi non lo faceva...
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando lessi, nella posta del cuore, una che chiedeva se fosse vero che il pene fischiava quando in erezione...
> 
> ...


Bimbi felici eravamo 
Tié!
https://sarapintonello.wordpress.com/category/la-posta-di-cioe/


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi che mi ero perso un pezzo.


Ho approfondito dopo la recente scoperta


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bimbi felici eravamo
> Tié!
> https://sarapintonello.wordpress.com/category/la-posta-di-cioe/


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io ho comunque beccato alcune robe delle mammine pancine, mi pare si chiami così...







credevo fosse una sorta di scherzo. 
E invece è vero.  

...altro che cioè...


scusate l'OT.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu lo vuoi?


Beh, sono ancora qui .....
Agisco, cerco di capire e osservo....
Più viva di prima, ora che comprendo molte cose che prima mi erano oscure .


----------



## Lostris (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> io ho comunque beccato alcune robe delle mammine pancine, mi pare si chiami così...
> ...


Seguo da tempo, e mi auguro che la maggior parte siano fake


Tra millantati parti anali, mielino, rugiadine, Free bleeding e placente appese alle porte mi sembra di essere oltre i confini della realtà.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ho approfondito dopo la recente scoperta


Confessò?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> io ho comunque beccato alcune robe delle mammine pancine, mi pare si chiami così...
> ...


 Ma stai scherzando? Ci si fanno i soldi!!
[video=youtube_share;2nNDI8x1xto]https://youtu.be/2nNDI8x1xto[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi non lo faceva...
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando lessi, nella posta del cuore, una che chiedeva se fosse vero che il pene fischiava quando in erezione...
> 
> ...


 la leggevo anch'io. Pensavo che i più giovincellii non fossero riuscì a leggerlo. Ero convinta fosse durato poco cime settimanale


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Seguo da tempo, e mi auguro che la maggior parte siano fake
> 
> 
> Tra millantati parti anali, mielino, rugiadine, Free bleeding e placente appese alle porte mi sembra di essere oltre i confini della realtà.


Ma quali fake? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Dio, se non ci fosse facebook!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi ti dice che io abbia velleità? A me di stupire proprio non me ne frega nulla. Il mio Massimo divertimento sta esattamente nel fatto che racconto semplicemente come sono e mi immagino squali abissi di mediocrità tendente al ribasso io vengo guardato normalmente per essere considerato una persona eccezionale. Come dire, Beati monoculi in terra caecorum?
> tesoro, Sono del 1975. Cioè alle medie era un must. È già ridevamo come dannati! Celebre rimase la domanda di una giovine lettrice_ il mio ragazzo mi ha penetrato con un dito, sono ancora vergine?_ i ragazzini di Oggi avranno youporn, Ma noi che siamo vissuti prima che ci fosse il parental advisory, siamo sicuramente venuti su molto più maliziosi. Oggi una cosa come Colpo Grosso in seconda serata chi se la immagina più?


allora si sei riuscito a leggerlo .


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> allora si sei riuscito a leggerlo .


Mi facevi più giovine?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi facevi più giovine?


 ebbene sì. Solo 10 anni meno.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando? *Ci si fanno i soldi*!!
> [video=youtube_share;2nNDI8x1xto]https://youtu.be/2nNDI8x1xto[/video]


Me l'ha detto pure G. :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


EDIT: comunque quei piedi sono veramente orribili!!! :giudice:


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Seguo da tempo, e mi auguro che la maggior parte siano fake
> 
> 
> Tra millantati parti anali, mielino, rugiadine, Free bleeding e placente appese alle porte mi sembra di essere oltre i confini della realtà.


io non è moltissimo che le ho beccate

portano solo all'estremo cose che sono piuttosto diffuse, questo era il motivo per cui mi sembrava uno scherzo. 
Una specie di parodia. 

In realtà credo che la realtà superi di gran lunga la fantasia...la fantasia in fondo prende spunto dalla realtà. 

Queste mescolano un sacco di vecchie credenze popolari che sono state direttrici delle spiegazioni raffazzonate che le donne si sono date per secoli. 
In particolare quando è diventata secca la negazione della Conoscenza del Femminile. 

Mia nonna, senza andare troppo lontano, sosteneva che le regole, come le chiamava lei, mi rendessero impura. E che al termine del ciclo dovessi purificarmi. Durante, la preghiera era indispensabile per non perdere il consenso di dio. 
Mica era una mosca bianca eh. 
E ha sempre vissuto nel profondo nord. 
Era di una ignoranza abissale, ma più che altro assolutamente fiera e convinta di quell'ignoranza. Cattivamente convinta. 

E' interessante la storia della medicina a riguardo...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro mio, non per auto citarmi, Ma quando dico che se non fosse per internet io per cultura con certi soggetti non mi ci sarei mai trovato a che fare non me la sto tirando. Per i miei nonni, essere che ne so, medici notai avvocati o professori universitari voleva dire esattamente non mischiarsi con il popolino. Mio padre da bambino non poteva giocare col figlio della serva che abitava con loro. Con tutto che i miei nonni erano a modo loro affezionati al ragazzo tant'è che lo hanno fatto studiare e gli hanno comprato casa quando si è sposato. Però erano le follie dell'epoca  Una specie di Apartheid mentale che ti portava a guardare tutta una serie di cose come inappropriate, nel senso che era proprio svilente occuparsene. Che ha portato a paradossi da Gattopardo del tipo il Sensale che ruba la terra al conte, perché quello neanche sa che cosa possiede. A Favignana nei ristoranti ancora servono Prima i maschi e poi le femmine.
Adesso, complici i social anche quelli che non avrebbero mai avuto gli strumenti culturali per dire la loro, hanno un canale in cui sparare nell'etere.Questo non vuol dire come molti sostengono che la civiltà si sia imbarbarita come dicono le signore grandi quando vedono il tg4, vuol dire semplicemente che tanta mondezza adesso si sa e prima non si sapeva.
Una volta la cultura era dall'alto verso il basso, Oggi siamo al contrario. Per cui per me le mammine pancine sono credibilissimo ma anche senza spiegazioni sociologiche prendi un disagiato, gli da internet in mano se dice qualcosa con la giusta convinzione 10 imbecilli che lo ritengono una persona autorevole li trovi sempre


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, non per auto citarmi, Ma quando dico che se non fosse per internet io per cultura concerti soggetti non mi ci sarei mai trovato a che fare non me la sto tirando. Per i miei nonni, essere che ne so, medici notai avvocati o professori universitari voleva dire esattamente non mischiarsi con il popolino. Mio padre da bambino non poteva giocare col figlio della serva che abitava con loro. Con tutto che i miei nonni erano a modo loro affezionati al ragazzo tant'è che lo hanno fatto studiare e gli hanno comprato casa quando si è sposato. Però erano le follie dell'epoca  Una specie di Apartheid mentale che ti portava a guardare tutta una serie di cose come inappropriate, nel senso che era proprio svilente occuparsene. Che ha portato a paradossi da Gattopardo del tipo il Sensale che ruba la terra al conte, perché quello neanche sa che cosa possiede. A Favignana nei ristoranti ancora servono Prima i maschi e poi le femmine.
> Adesso, complici i social anche quelli che non avrebbero mai avuto gli strumenti culturali per dire la loro, hanno un canale in cui sparare nell'etere.Questo non vuol dire come molti sostengono che la civiltà si sia imbarbarita come dicono le signore grandi quando vedono il tg4, vuol dire semplicemente che tanta mondezza adesso si sa e prima non si sapeva.
> Una volta la cultura era dall'alto verso il basso, Oggi siamo al contrario. Per cui per me le mammine pancine sono credibilissimo ma anche senza spiegazioni sociologiche prendi un disagiato, gli da internet in mano se dice qualcosa con la giusta convinzione 10 imbecilli che lo ritengono una persona autorevole li trovi sempre


Io ho vissuto in entrambe le dimensioni che descrivi. 

Ho scelto di andare proprio nei margini sociali. 
Quelli che vengono tenuti lì, con una loro ben specifica funzione sociale. 

DA gggiovane credevo che fosse a partire dal basso che sarebbero cambiate cose...idealista 

CI sarebbe un interessante OT riguardo la funzione della scolarizzazione aperta a tutti e di come la scuola sia stata trasformata in uno strumento al servizio del mantenimento nell'illusione smettendo di essere strumento di liberazione, perchè portatore di Conoscenza...o meglio, perchè luogo in cui potenzialmente alla Conoscenza si potesse aprire la porta. 

L'ultima volta che ho fatto l'università sono rimasta basita dal livello infimo a cui è ridotta. 

E ho 40 anni, la prima volta era 20 anni fa. 

E' un processo che si sta svolgendo velocissimamente. 
Internet di sicuro è un amplificatore non da poco. 

chissà dove porterà tutto questo


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto in entrambe le dimensioni che descrivi.
> 
> Ho scelto di andare proprio nei margini sociali.
> Quelli che vengono tenuti lì, con una loro ben specifica funzione sociale.
> ...


Io sono sostanzialmente ottimista.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

*OT*



ipazia ha detto:


> io non è moltissimo che le ho beccate
> 
> portano solo all'estremo cose che sono piuttosto diffuse, questo era il motivo per cui mi sembrava uno scherzo.
> Una specie di parodia.
> ...


Il signor distruggere è un banale parassita che tramite qualche talpa infilata nel gruppo delle pancine ha preso a riportare alcuni post per percularle, seguito da decine di migliaia di donne soprattutto che, per me, non sono meglio di loro. Hanno creato gruppi, in uno dei quali ero entrata, nei quali per centinaia e centinaia di interventi non fanno altro che ripetere all'infinito alcuni mantra (la borsa di Livorno, le laureatine del klassiko, no kritike solo complimenti plis etc etc). Una noia mortale insomma. Secondo me c'è tanto di inventato, e la gente abbocca per sentirsi migliore di qualcun altro.

Io non credo che la realtà superi di gran lunga la fantasia; di sicuro qualcuna vittima di credenze popolari e retaggi antichi e ignoranti ci sarà in giro, e il web le dà voce, ma quello al quale si assiste su fb è un bel fenomeno costruito a tavolino basato su un qualcosa di numericamente poco rilevante amplificato a dismisura.


Personalmente, sempre vissuta nel profondo centro , mai ho ascoltato qualcosa di simile a quanto riporti tu o letto nel 2017.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Seguo da tempo, e mi auguro che la maggior parte siano fake
> 
> 
> Tra millantati parti anali, mielino, rugiadine, Free bleeding e placente appese alle porte mi sembra di essere oltre i confini della realtà.


Secondo me lo sono perchè se ci si affaccia ai loro profili non si vede di certo quello che si potrebbe immaginare.


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Il signor distruggere è un banale parassita che tramite qualche talpa infilata nel gruppo delle pancine ha preso a riportare alcuni post per percularle, seguito da decine di migliaia di donne soprattutto che, per me, non sono meglio di loro. Hanno creato gruppi, in uno dei quali ero entrata, nei quali per centinaia e centinaia di interventi non fanno altro che ripetere all'infinito alcuni mantra (la borsa di Livorno, le laureatine del klassiko, no kritike solo complimenti plis etc etc). Una noia mortale insomma. Secondo me c'è tanto di inventato, e la gente abbocca per sentirsi migliore di qualcun altro.
> 
> Io non credo che la realtà superi di gran lunga la fantasia; di sicuro qualcuna vittima di credenze popolari e retaggi antichi e ignoranti ci sarà in giro, e il web le dà voce, ma quello al quale si assiste su fb è un bel fenomeno costruito a tavolino basato su un qualcosa di numericamente poco rilevante amplificato a dismisura.
> 
> ...


Ciao!!!!  Stai bene? 

Ho letto qualcosina su di lui. Mi è simpatico, ma non ho abbastanza elementi per averne una visione completa. 

Nei commenti delle mammine, io ho riconosciuto la cattiveria tipica dell'ignoranza. Quella è molto reale, e anche molto diffusa, Anche fuori da fb. 

Non ho fb, principalmente perchè, per come è utilizzato dalla massa, male, è diventato uno strumento praticamente inservibile e altamente manipolabile. E' da mettere in conto. 


Personalmente, come dicevo ad arci, io ho deciso di vagare i margini, quelli reali...e ti assicuro che ho sentito e visto cose, come dire...molto interessanti 

A partire dalla 20enne assolutamente convinta che farsi i lavaggi con la coca cola fosse uno splendido anticoncezionale, era il 2004 eh, non i tempi di mia nonna  :rotfl::rotfl: 

Sono invece molto convinta che la realtà superi di gran lunga la fantasia, l'uomo è un imitatore, creativo, ma imitatore. 
E tutto quel che è frutto della sua fantasia è solo una delle possibili elaborazioni di realtà. 
Cosa che fra l'altro trovo molto affascinante


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sono sostanzialmente ottimista.


Io spero per il meglio, ma mi aspetto il peggio. 
tenendo conto del rapporto altalenante che ho con la speranza...buh. 

Penso che sarò morta e non riuscirò a vedere (come andrà a finire). 
Un po' mi dispiace.


----------



## stany (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio. Mia moglie mica é una di passaggio. E poi potrebbe pure rinsavire, chi lo sa?


Il cuckold non te lo lascia fare,con lei...


----------



## stany (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi non lo faceva...
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando lessi, nella posta del cuore, una che chiedeva se fosse vero che il pene fischiava quando in erezione...
> 
> ...


Il Cobra non è un  serpente,ma un pensiero indecente....(Donatella)


----------



## Annina123 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi facevi più giovine?


Per quel che vale io ti facevo 60enne!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io spero per il meglio, ma mi aspetto il peggio.
> tenendo conto del rapporto altalenante che ho con la speranza...buh.
> Penso che sarò morta e non riuscirò a vedere (come andrà a finire).
> Un po' mi dispiace.


 Speriamo di no. Il meglio deve ancora venire. Sempre. E non è una citazione....


stany ha detto:


> Il cuckold non te lo lascia fare,con lei...


 non la ho capita, è in codice per caso?


Annina123 ha detto:


> Per quel che vale io ti facevo 60enne!!!


 Immagino che per le farfalle la vita di un essere umano si misuri in ere


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ad esempio conosco Dei maschi, è uno di questi è anche mio parente, che si scopano la straniera perché
> Le italiane non lo cagano manco di striscio..





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quoto, per i soldi andrebbero anche con un armadillo.


Verissimo, ma non credo sia sempre e solo per questione di soldi.
Tante straniere sono separate e con prole, il che le rende, insieme all'età che per molti stranieri è più avvertita che per noi (per chi ancora si sposa d'abitudine per esempio a 20 anni) poco attraenti per i loro connazionali.
In poche parole, una 40enne è già vecchia in un paese in cui i giovani sono tanti.
Certo, se parliamo invece solo di 20enni...


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio. Mia moglie mica é una di passaggio. E poi potrebbe pure rinsavire, chi lo sa?


No....dicevo.....non rinsavirà :  continuerà come mamma Orsa:la pantera te la scordi. Ha già dato,credo; l'aspirazione a fare il cuk che, probabilmente è latente in te, pure te la scordi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ad esempio conosco Dei maschi, è uno di questi è anche mio parente, che si scopano la straniera perché
> Le italiane non lo cagano manco di striscio..


A me invece è successo il contrario: ho avuto un (breve) periodo della mia vita che ero affascinato dalle straniere.
Non mi hanno mai considerato, ste str... :rotfl:
Con le italiane, invece, nessun problema.
Stante il tuo ragionamento, allora, sono un gran figo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me invece è successo il contrario: ho avuto un (breve) periodo della mia vita che ero affascinato dalle straniere.
> Non mi hanno mai considerato, ste str... :rotfl:
> Con le italiane, invece, nessun problema.
> Stante il tuo ragionamento, allora, sono un gran figo :rotfl:


Più che un ragionamento è un po' il panorama che vedo in genere per quel che conosco io...

Poi non so .. tu a quali straniere ti riferisci, di preciso..?

Perché io il profilo l'ho ben chiaro

E non è quello della signora tedesca o inglese riccacciona che si compra l'agriturismo e viene a vivere in Toscana


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma non credo sia sempre e solo per questione di soldi.Tante straniere sono separate e con prole, il che le rende, insieme all'età che per molti stranieri è più avvertita che per noi (per chi ancora si sposa d'abitudine per esempio a 20 anni) poco attraenti per i loro connazionali.In poche parole, una 40enne è già vecchia in un paese in cui i giovani sono tanti.Certo, se parliamo invece solo di 20enni...


certo ci sono varie casistiche.Quando vedo però uomini ultrasettantenni con straniere 40enni, non risco a pensare diversamente.un conoscente di circa 40, si è sposato con una sud americana. Lui diceva che era  molto servizievole, dolce etc. E' finita che lei lo ha ripulito per bene ed è tornata al suo paese. Ne ho conosciute pocchissime qui solo per lavoro, ( e neanche belle se vogliamo) Le altre tutte si sono infilate in casa di qualche ometto bisognoso di compagnia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me invece è successo il contrario: ho avuto un (breve) periodo della mia vita che ero affascinato dalle straniere.
> Non mi hanno mai considerato, ste str... :rotfl:
> Con le italiane, invece, nessun problema.
> Stante il tuo ragionamento, allora, sono un gran figo :rotfl:


 o hanno riscontrato che non eri manipolabile.


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo ci sono varie casistiche.Quando vedo però uomini ultrasettantenni con straniere 40enni, non risco a pensare diversamente.un conoscente di circa 40, si è sposato con una sud americana. Lui diceva che era  molto servizievole, dolce etc. E' finita che lei lo ha ripulito per bene ed è tornata al suo paese. Ne ho conosciute pocchissime qui solo per lavoro, ( e neanche belle se vogliamo) Le altre tutte si sono infilate in casa di qualche ometto bisognoso di compagnia.


e la forza della topa a muovere il mondo:sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> e la forza della topa a muovere il mondo:sonar:


 che tipo questa topa :rotfl:non se ne fa scappare nessuno

Ciao Olo, come va?


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che tipo questa topa :rotfl:non se ne fa scappare nessuno


ridi eh
 vale sempre il detto _Se la montagna non viene a Maometto, allora Maometto va alla montagna”.

Sempre in forma_:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ridi eh
> vale sempre il detto _Se la montagna non viene a Maometto, allora Maometto va alla montagna”.
> 
> Sempre in forma_:up:


 non a caso la montagna è femmina


----------



## Frithurik (4 Dicembre 2017)

*ot*

Sarei curioso sapere cosa importa a Francoff di tutti questi discorsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No....dicevo.....non rinsavirà :  continuerà come mamma Orsa:la pantera te la scordi. Ha già dato,credo; l'aspirazione a fare il cuk che, probabilmente è latente in te, pure te la scordi.


Oddio, che c'entra il cuck? Ne ho tante di perversioni, ma questa non è pervenuta. Essere umiliato mi smoscia. Mi sa che stai proiettando un po' troppo bello mio.


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sarei curioso sapere cosa importa a Francoff di tutti questi discorsi.


credo ...na sega 
ma sai che parlare ops scrivere di altre cose allegerisce le pene:blabla:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non a caso la montagna è femmina


E perlopiù partorisce topolini...


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *certo ci sono varie casistiche*.Quando vedo però uomini ultrasettantenni con straniere 40enni, non risco a pensare diversamente.un conoscente di circa 40, si è sposato con una sud americana. Lui diceva che era  molto servizievole, dolce etc. E' finita che lei lo ha ripulito per bene ed è tornata al suo paese. Ne ho conosciute pocchissime qui solo per lavoro, ( e neanche belle se vogliamo) Le altre tutte si sono infilate in casa di qualche ometto bisognoso di compagnia.


Ce n'è di tutti i tipi.
Esattamente come per le italiane.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che un ragionamento è un po' il panorama che vedo in genere per quel che conosco io...
> 
> Poi non so .. tu a quali straniere ti riferisci, di preciso..?
> 
> ...


Beh, negli anni '90 ero sensibile al fascino delle ragazze spagnole, come tutti in quel periodo.
Non mi dispiaceva un certo "tipo" di sudamericana: diciamo esotica senza cadere nel "diverso" (apriti cielo, che ho scritto :rotfl: ).


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o hanno riscontrato che non eri manipolabile.


Mi sa che era necessario fingersi ricconi, almeno se volevi mirare in alto.
Mi facevano comunque ridere quelli che in Italia miravano alto e non ottenevano. andavano in vacanza all'estero e si mangiavano di tutto.


----------



## francoff (4 Dicembre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sarei curioso sapere cosa importa a Francoff di tutti questi discorsi.


Nulla?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sarei curioso sapere cosa importa a Francoff di tutti questi discorsi.





francoff ha detto:


> Nulla?


Na mazza. Ovvio. Ma tanto sta inchiodato a guardare la nebbia, quindi tanto vale cazzeggiare.


----------



## Frithurik (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Na mazza. Ovvio. Ma tanto sta inchiodato a guardare la nebbia, quindi tanto vale cazzeggiare.


Mai discutere con un idiota, ti trascina al suo livello e ti batte con l'esperienza. (Oscar Wilde).
:ciao::ciao:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Mai discutere con un idiota, ti trascina al suo livello e ti batte con l'esperienza. (Oscar Wilde).
> :ciao::ciao:


ecco un altro sottotraccia che si crede figo con le citazioni del liceo :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ecco un altro sottotraccia che si crede figo con le citazioni del liceo :rotfl:


Azz’ sei stato capace di riportare frittucchio e mo’ so cazzi


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio, che c'entra il cuck? Ne ho tante di perversioni, ma questa non è pervenuta. Essere umiliato mi smoscia. Mi sa che stai proiettando un po' troppo bello mio.


Altro che! Sei tu che proietti, come il faro di Batman.....


----------



## francoff (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Na mazza. Ovvio. Ma tanto sta inchiodato a guardare la nebbia, quindi tanto vale cazzeggiare.


Da quando ho scritto il post , più che guardare la nebbia , ho passato molte ore al lavoro e sabato e domenica li ho passati con famiglia amici ed impegni vari....non perennemente sul forum


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ sei stato capace di riportare frittucchio e mo’ so cazzi


Male che va che fa? con la potenza dialettica da sedicenne che si ritrova, male che va rimediamo qualche copincolla d'autore  Comunque ogni volta che leggo il suo nick idiota, penso a come deve essere se prounciato da Jovanotti


stany ha detto:


> Altro che! Sei tu che proietti, come il faro di Batman.....


Boh, fai te. Se sta pippa senza orgasmo che porti avanti ha un senso, attendiamo fiduciosi una spiegazione argomentata, sennò continua pure con i tweet che tanto sembrare intelligenti con 160 caratteri è facile


francoff ha detto:


> Da quando ho scritto il post , più che guardare la nebbia , ho passato molte ore al lavoro e sabato e domenica li ho passati con famiglia amici ed impegni vari....non perennemente sul forum


Mica sono la professoressa in pensione del tuo liceo :rotfl: 
Hai fatto quello che ti pareva, e ci mancherebbe pure! Certo, non è che da quando hai aperto il thread tu sia stato particolarmente presente ed incisivo. Poi se volevi i bacetti tranquillo che qualcuno con la mission dell'accoglienza qua lo raccatti sempre.


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo

Boh, fai te. Se sta pippa senza orgasmo che porti avanti ha un senso, attendiamo fiduciosi una spiegazione argomentata, sennò continua pure con i tweet che tanto sembrare intelligenti con 160 caratteri è facile


Anche cercare di apparire, intelligenti, con frasi pseudo argute e d'effetto deve essere difficile.... soprattutto in considerazione dei risultati che si raccattano .
La mia pippa senza orgasmo fa il pari con la tua prosopopea da prima "donna".


----------



## francoff (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male che va che fa? con la potenza dialettica da sedicenne che si ritrova, male che va rimediamo qualche copincolla d'autore  Comunque ogni volta che leggo il suo nick idiota, penso a come deve essere se prounciato da Jovanotti
> 
> Boh, fai te. Se sta pippa senza orgasmo che porti avanti ha un senso, attendiamo fiduciosi una spiegazione argomentata, sennò continua pure con i tweet che tanto sembrare intelligenti con 160 caratteri è facile
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che neppure la mia professoressa in pensione ha tutto il tempo che hai tu per stare costantemente qui sul forum: mattino pomeriggio sera....ogni giorno sia feriali che festivi....e sempre concentrato sui vari 3D......Invidio il tuo aver tempo.....non certo come lo impieghi


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2017)

intelligenza e cultura non si possono fingere come credono alcuni... 
che poi a qualcuno possa dare fastidio un atteggiamento spaccone ed a volte provocatorio... è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## francoff (4 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> intelligenza e cultura non si possono fingere come credono alcuni...
> che poi a qualcuno possa dare fastidio un atteggiamento spaccone ed a volte provocatorio... è un altro paio di maniche.


assolutamente vero.......io intendevo solo il " buon tempo" per essere sempre qui....... poi se uno , con cultura e dialettica senz'altro, si inventa un personaggio e vive qui perennemente ci sta...tipo il vecchio "Second Life"......essere professionisti impegnati , avere una vita piena ed essere sempre qui non ci azzeccano molto.... poi se ti sei trombato le mamme degli amici hai una moglie strafiga che a centinaia le sbavano dietro e tra queste centinaia il più pezzente è il primario....ribadisco : mi pare un personaggio inventato....poi che certi spunti siano interessanti e la dialettica pungente non ci piove.....però a me pare un fallito della vita che cerca qui una vita ed un successo solo immaginati  nel reale..


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> assolutamente vero.......io intendevo solo il " buon tempo" per essere sempre qui....... poi se uno , con cultura e dialettica senz'altro, si inventa un personaggio e vive qui perennemente ci sta...tipo il vecchio "Second Life"......essere professionisti impegnati , avere una vita piena ed essere sempre qui non ci azzeccano molto.... poi se ti sei trombato le mamme degli amici hai una moglie strafiga che a centinaia le sbavano dietro e tra queste centinaia il più pezzente è il primario....ribadisco : mi pare un personaggio inventato....poi che certi spunti siano interessanti e la dialettica pungente non ci piove.....però a me pare un fallito della vita che cerca qui una vita ed un successo solo immaginati  nel reale..


Non mi riferivo al tuo post, ma a quello precedente.
Che sia vero o un personaggio inventato, lo può dire solo chi lo conosce nel reale... conosco comunque molti professionisti che si avvalgono di soci ed impiegati a cui delegare... riservandosi la supervisione 
Personalmente apprezzo un po' di cazzeggiamento ... in genere alleggerisce l'atmosfera


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Anche cercare di apparire, intelligenti, con frasi pseudo argute e d'effetto deve essere difficile.... soprattutto in considerazione dei risultati che si raccattano .
> La mia pippa senza orgasmo fa il pari con la tua prosopopea da prima "donna".


Continuo a non vedere il filo logico. Poi fai te.


francoff ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che neppure la mia professoressa in pensione ha tutto il tempo che hai tu per stare costantemente qui sul forum: mattino pomeriggio sera....ogni giorno sia feriali che festivi....e sempre concentrato sui vari 3D......Invidio il tuo aver tempo.....non certo come lo impieghi


E che ci vuole? Magari avessi tempo libero. Sono stracarico. Non è che ci voglia un genio a rispondere a tono.


Mari Lea ha detto:


> intelligenza e cultura non si possono fingere come credono alcuni...
> che poi a qualcuno possa dare fastidio un atteggiamento spaccone ed a volte provocatorio... è un altro paio di maniche.


Ma quale spaccone... sempre detto che é la concorrenza a volare basso


----------



## insane (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> assolutamente vero.......io intendevo solo il " buon tempo" per essere sempre qui....... poi se uno , con cultura e dialettica senz'altro, si inventa un personaggio e vive qui perennemente ci sta...tipo il vecchio "Second Life"


Ma lol mi hai fatto tornare in mente ricordi assurdi su quel mmorpg  

Comunque lascia stare l'arcibuffo dai, e' una macchietta in cerca di validazione e basta. 

Anzi, se scarichi greasemonkey e ci installi sopra "vbulletin total ignore" non te lo trovi neanche tra i testi citati


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> assolutamente vero.......io intendevo solo il " buon tempo" per essere sempre qui....... poi se uno , con cultura e dialettica senz'altro, si inventa un personaggio e vive qui perennemente ci sta...tipo il vecchio "Second Life"......essere professionisti impegnati , avere una vita piena ed essere sempre qui non ci azzeccano molto.... poi se ti sei trombato le mamme degli amici hai una moglie strafiga che a centinaia le sbavano dietro e tra queste centinaia il più pezzente è il primario....ribadisco : mi pare un personaggio inventato....poi che certi spunti siano interessanti e la dialettica pungente non ci piove.....però a me pare un fallito della vita che cerca qui una vita ed un successo solo immaginati  nel reale..


mai che venisse a qualcuno il sospetto che siate voi ad essere clienti facili, eh?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma lol mi hai fatto tornare in mente ricordi assurdi su quel mmorpg
> 
> Comunque lascia stare l'arcibuffo dai, e' una macchietta in cerca di validazione e basta.
> 
> Anzi, *se scarichi greasemonkey e ci installi sopra "vbulletin total ignore"* non te lo trovi neanche tra i testi citati


signori, abbiamo un nerd :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al tuo post, ma a quello precedente.
> Che sia vero o un personaggio inventato, lo può dire solo chi lo conosce nel reale... conosco comunque molti professionisti che si avvalgono di soci ed impiegati a cui delegare... riservandosi la supervisione
> Personalmente apprezzo un po' di cazzeggiamento ... in genere alleggerisce l'atmosfera


Certe volte delego pure il forum


----------



## MariLea (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certe volte delego pure il forum


Buonasera signora, avevo intuito fosse la segretaria :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buonasera signora, avevo intuito fosse la segretaria :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## insane (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> signori, abbiamo un nerd :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai su non essere invidiosa


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Dai su non essere invidiosa


E di chi? Di te? Se me ne dessi motivo pure pure, da quando ti leggo non ti ho visto scrivere che cagate di poco conto, e pure sgrammaticate, per cui...


----------



## insane (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E di chi? Di te? Se me ne dessi motivo pure pure, da quando ti leggo non ti ho visto scrivere che cagate di poco conto, e pure sgrammaticate, per cui...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


>


 vedi? bravo, meno scrivi meno sbagli.


----------



## insane (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vedi? bravo, meno scrivi meno sbagli.


Continua, sei una miniera


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Continua, sei una miniera


ovvio che sono una miniera, il bello è che non dipende da te. Mi piace l'irrilevanza, mi ricorda i dimenticati del pozzo


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che neppure la mia professoressa in pensione ha tutto il tempo che hai tu per stare costantemente qui sul forum: mattino pomeriggio sera....ogni giorno sia feriali che festivi....e sempre concentrato sui vari 3D......Invidio il tuo aver tempo.....non certo come lo impieghi


Eh....ma lui "scrive" dettando! Deve avere un chippe nel ciervello che lo tiene interconnesso H24.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'idea che il cornuto gestisca pure dimensioni interiori altrui mi pare na cazzata spropositata anche in termini di melodramma.


Infatti.
Quando mai....



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io se venissi beccato lascerei all'istante proprio perchè non mi va di sobbarcarmi le rotture di coglioni conseguenti alla scoperta


Dici davvero ?
Guarda che potresti essere lasciato, con un'azione (quella di lasciare-rimanere) assolutamente indipendente dalla tua volontà...



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto tutto quello che potresti dire non rimetterebbe mai a posto le cose.


Vero.
Ma non è il tradimento che - di per sè - mette la parola fine ad una relazione.
Si può sopravvivere più che decentemente anche dopo un tradimento.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> E sensi di colpa zero. Siamo adulti. Se fai una cosa la fai con consapevolezza.


Vero.


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> assolutamente vero.......io intendevo solo il " buon tempo" per essere sempre qui....... poi se uno , con cultura e dialettica senz'altro, si inventa un personaggio e vive qui perennemente ci sta...tipo il vecchio "Second Life"......essere professionisti impegnati , avere una vita piena ed essere sempre qui non ci azzeccano molto.... poi se ti sei trombato le mamme degli amici hai una moglie strafiga che a centinaia le sbavano dietro e tra queste centinaia il più pezzente è il primario....ribadisco : mi pare un personaggio inventato....poi che certi spunti siano interessanti e la dialettica pungente non ci piove.....però a me pare un fallito della vita che cerca qui una vita ed un successo solo immaginati  nel reale..


Ma chi sarà: Donato da Varese, oppure Mauro da Mantova?


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Dai su non essere invidiosa


Alla fine,avevo ragione .... È una donna!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti tradiamo in stati d'animo che hanno una loro particolarità.
> Non sei egoista, semplicemente applichi il tuo punto di vista nella valutazione di ciò che è accaduto.
> E' normale.
> Per superare questa situazione dovresti tentare di cogliere anche l'altro punto di vista.
> ...


Ehm.
Io ho vissuto qualcosa di simile a quello che ha vissuto [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] e credo di capire come si sente e cosa vuole dire (o, almeno, presumo di).
Per cui :
a) mi pare di poter dire che il suo tradimento l'ha vissuto e percepito come qualcosa di molto meno pericoloso per la coppia ufficiale ;
b) ha avuto la forza e la volontà di chiudere AUTONOMAMENTE la sua storia e non a seguito di una scoperta. Questo a mio avviso dice molto non sulla sua presunta 'abilità' di traditore (di cui non frega nulla a nessuno, ma prevengo l'obiezione un pò idiota del 'l'hai fatto anche tu'), ma del fatto che ha saputo smazzarsi da solo un'esperienza 'extra' che, a quanto sembra (e qui è il nocciolo della questione) NON aveva intaccato il rapporto 'ufifciale' MENTRE la storia 'extra' della moglie ha avuto peso e intensità decisamente differenti con le ovvie conseguenze del caso.
O no ?


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa o lo hai o non lo hai.


Secondo me TU non ce l'hai anche perchè (non solo ma anche) non sei mai stato 'beccato'.
Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...



Arcistufo ha detto:


> è stato scelto qualcun altro, non in alternativa a voi (altrimenti uno lascia, mica cornifica), ma per compensare delle mancanze che voi avete fatto percepire all'altro.


Hai usato il verbo giusto.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché tua moglie un bel giorno ha scelto qualcun altro?


Domanda inutile alla quale nel 99 % dei casi non sa rispondere neanche il traditore.
E' più importante stabilire cosa è successo e fino a che punto è arrivato il tradito per cercare di capire, in controluce, quello che eravamo e quello che siamo per chi ci ha traditi.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> nah. il binomio potere - responsabilità senza la responsabilità è monco. Tradire non è un gesto di potere. è un gesto di libertà dispositiva di sè senza farsi carico delle responsabilità che il potere comporta. Sono libero perchè posso scegliere ciò che voglio, sono potente perchè le mie scelte sono coerenti ad un sistema e quindi vengono accettate diventando capaci di influenzare decisioni altrui.
> il tradimento col potere c'entra poco, secondo me


Vero.
Tradisce anche chi ha potere ZERO.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma non credo che nessuno tradisca a prescindere dal comportamento dell'altro oppure se il progetto comune non scricchiola.


Io non so perchè insisti SEMPRE su questo punto.
Non ho capito perchè presupponi sempre uno 'scricchiolìo'.
TUTTE le coppie 'scricchiolano'.
TUTTE.
E allora il punto è - dovrebbe essere - quello di quantificare quello scricchiolio (attività oggettivamente impossibile) e di capire qual'è (ammesso che ci sia) il punto OLTRE il quale lo scricchiolio diventa un lasciapassare.
Siccome però esistono coppie che vanno a gonfie vele e dove - nonostante tutto - il tradimento esiste, allora....


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ehm.
> Io ho vissuto qualcosa di simile a quello che ha vissuto [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] e credo di capire come si sente e cosa vuole dire (o, almeno, presumo di).
> Per cui :
> a) mi pare di poter dire che il suo tradimento l'ha vissuto e percepito come qualcosa di molto meno pericoloso per la coppia ufficiale ;
> ...


Coinvolgimento vs reazione....(già l'ho detto).
Anche se (già anche detto) , credo che la moglie di Franco  frustrata dalle lunghe trasferte del marito,pensasse che egli avesse una seconda vita colà ,come del resto, ha dimostrato per prima a se stesso, di poter instaurare.
Non per scagionare la moglie o per ridurne la responsabilità, ma solo per immedesimarmi.


----------



## stany (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io non so perchè insisti SEMPRE su questo punto.
> Non ho capito perchè presupponi sempre uno 'scricchiolìo'.
> TUTTE le coppie 'scricchiolano'.
> TUTTE.
> ...


Che vadano a gonfie vele.....Forse è l'immagine che intendono dare. Comunque il presupposto che porta allo scricchiolio ed agli eventuali sviluppi cornificatori  è la carenza di dialogo; oppure il manifestarsi delle incompatibilità non rilevate all'inizio,oppure ancora una deliberata intenzione motivata da scarso interesse per la persona,ma elevato per il suo status, la condizione,il censo: insomma una relazione basata su aspetti materiali.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si può sopravvivere più che decentemente anche dopo un tradimento.


Infatti qua è pieno di gente attaccata al polmone d'acciaio che pensa di essere veramente viva. Ma se vuoi sopravvivere è perché il progetto conta più di te. In tal caso hai il mio rispetto (nella misura in cui non te la racconti che stai vivendo). Altrimenti non rompere i coglioni e ricomincia a vivere anche se dietro lasci i cocci?


stany ha detto:


> Ma chi sarà: Donato da Varese, oppure Mauro da Mantova?


Ecchissò? scusa. Non parlo il coglionese.


stany ha detto:


> Alla fine,avevo ragione .... È una donna!!!


Lesbica. Ovviamente.


Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' più importante stabilire cosa è successo e fino a che punto è arrivato il tradito per cercare di capire, in controluce, quello che eravamo e quello che siamo per chi ci ha traditi.


Esattamente il motivo per cui normalmente quelli che prendo per il culo sono coloro i quali questa analisi non la fanno. O la fanno usando come cartina di tornasole i valori della famiglia del Mulino bianco.


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vero.
> Tradisce anche chi ha potere ZERO.


Mi stai dando ragione un po' troppo spesso


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io non so perchè insisti SEMPRE su questo punto.
> Non ho capito perchè presupponi sempre uno 'scricchiolìo'.
> TUTTE le coppie 'scricchiolano'.
> TUTTE.
> ...


Non è quantitativo, è qualitativo. Lo scricchiolio non è il lasciapassare. Il lasciapassare lo fanno un sacco di cose, i sensi di colpa il rigore morale, la coerenza interna o l'egoismo. Lo scricchiolio é il motore. Ci sono alcuni scricchiolii, Ad esempio mentre sei in barca, che ti fanno compagnia e se non li senti vuol dire che qualcosa non va. Ci sono alcuni scricchiolii che percepisci immediatamente come qualcosa di ontologicamente sbagliato rispetto a chi sei ea quello che avevi in testa. Come se fossero dei Campanelli d'allarme. Se non li ascolti ti fai male.


stany ha detto:


> Che vadano a gonfie vele.....Forse è l'immagine che intendono dare. Comunque il presupposto che porta allo scricchiolio ed agli eventuali sviluppi cornificatori  è la carenza di dialogo; oppure il manifestarsi delle incompatibilità non rilevate all'inizio,oppure ancora una deliberata intenzione motivata da scarso interesse per la persona,ma elevato per il suo status, la condizione,il censo: insomma una relazione basata su aspetti materiali.


oddiocheppalleh!
Ma tu sei ancora convinto che le corna le mettano soltanto quelle che stanno con la gente per i soldi? Guarda che quando la donna tradisce, molto spesso é per dare una possibilità al rapporto. E i soldi non c'entrano un cazzo. Oltretutto il fatto che nella tua _intelligentissima_ disamina, tu neanche abbia messo tra i parametri di scelta i figli, vuol dire che hai veramente l'esperienza di vita di un criceto, la sensibilità della carta vetrata, o entrambe.
Sai quante donne che tradiscono se non ci fossero figli di mezzo nella coppia lascerebbero? Quasi tutte.
Come ho scritto prima, ma non avete mai l'impressione che non sia io il grande istrione Ma siete voi ad essere clienti facili? Porcaputtana sentirsi un gigante vicino a gente come te ci riesce anche puffo Quattrocchi :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo me TU non ce l'hai anche perchè (non solo ma anche) non sei mai stato 'beccato'.Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...


Non da questa
:tigufo:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Da quando ho scritto il post , più che guardare la nebbia , ho passato molte ore al lavoro e sabato e domenica li ho passati con famiglia amici ed impegni vari....non perennemente sul forum


Meno male che c'è qualcun altro che ha una vita oltre il forum.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tradisce anche chi ha potere ZERO.


Tradisce chi ha potere di facciata o temporaneo, cioè zero reale.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche senza soldi , pensa era tua coetanea o quasi





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ehm.
> Io ho vissuto qualcosa di simile a quello che ha vissuto [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] e credo di capire come si sente e cosa vuole dire (o, almeno, presumo di).
> Per cui :
> a) mi pare di poter dire che il suo tradimento l'ha vissuto e percepito come qualcosa di molto meno pericoloso per la coppia ufficiale ;
> ...


Sono tutte considerazioni molto soggettive.
Io vedo solo dei tradimenti scoperti che hanno delle conseguenze pesanti e altri che restano celati che non comportano conseguenze apparenti.
Ora, il mio giudizio morale, nell'eventualita' remota che volessi applicarlo, quanto dovrebbe tenere in conto la variabile " fortuna"?


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Coinvolgimento vs reazione....(già l'ho detto).
> Anche se (già anche detto) , credo che la moglie di Franco  frustrata dalle lunghe trasferte del marito,pensasse che egli avesse una seconda vita colà ,come del resto, ha dimostrato per prima a se stesso, di poter instaurare.
> Non per scagionare la moglie o per ridurne la responsabilità, ma solo per immedesimarmi.


Credo anch'io sia così.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti qua è pieno di gente attaccata al polmone d'acciaio che pensa di essere veramente viva. Ma se vuoi sopravvivere è perché il progetto conta più di te. In tal caso hai il mio rispetto (nella misura in cui non te la racconti che stai vivendo). Altrimenti non rompere i coglioni e ricomincia a vivere anche se dietro lasci i cocci?
> 
> Ecchissò? scusa. Non parlo il coglionese.
> 
> ...


Che c'entrano i figli? Chiaro che chi tradisce "potrebbe" lasciare più facilmente (ed è anche il mio caso) se non ci fossero. Ma sei un poco in contraddizione quando dici che se venissi scoperto lasceresti subito per non avere rotture di coglioni: bella coerenza e dirittura morale (sempre che possa esserti riconosciuta per la vita che conduci).Ma anche quando sostieni che il tradimento avviene per complementarità rispetto a ciò che si ha a casa. Allora mettiti d'accordo con te stesso: se tieni a tua figlia non la mettere a repentaglio tradendo  serialmente la mamma, oppure lascia tua moglie a prescindere dalla bambina.Ma forse siamo nell'ipotesi che ho prospettato: hai una qualche tipo di dipendenza da lei, forse economica, di status,di passione non corrisposta (come intercali  periodicamente); e questo si evincerebbe dalla tua ammissione di non poter sopportare la scoperta dei tuoi tradimenti: verresti scacciato dal paradiso terrestre.
Per i Mauro e Donato di cui non sai, segui radio 24 dopo le 18,30 ; ti ritroverai in compagnia di personaggi improbabili quali tu sei (come loro mi fai divertire).
Ah..... Guarda che qui la qualifica di istrione non è attribuita  in proporzione alle cazzate che si sparano né tantomeno rappresenti il mentore e meno ancora il pigmalione per qualcuna/no che abbia più di quindici anni,eh!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che c'entrano i figli? Chiaro che chi tradisce "potrebbe" lasciare più facilmente (ed è anche il mio caso) se non ci fossero. Ma sei un poco in contraddizione quando dici che se venissi scoperto lasceresti subito per non avere rotture di coglioni: bella coerenza e dirittura morale (sempre che possa esserti riconosciuta per la vita che conduci).Ma anche quando sostieni che il tradimento avviene per complementarità rispetto a ciò che si ha a casa. Allora mettiti d'accordo con te stesso: se tieni a tua figlia non la mettere a repentaglio tradendo  serialmente la mamma, oppure lascia tua moglie a prescindere dalla bambina.Ma forse siamo nell'ipotesi che ho prospettato: hai una qualche tipo di dipendenza da lei, forse economica, di status,di passione non corrisposta (come intercali  periodicamente); e questo si evincerebbe dalla tua ammissione di non poter sopportare la scoperta dei tuoi tradimenti: verresti scacciato dal paradiso terrestre.
> Per i Mauro e Donato di cui non sai, segui radio 24 dopo le 18,30 ; ti ritroverai in compagnia di personaggi improbabili quali tu sei (come loro mi fai divertire).
> Ah..... Guarda che qui la qualifica di istrione non è attribuita  in proporzione alle cazzate che si sparano né tantomeno rappresenti il mentore e meno ancora il pigmalione per qualcuna/no che abbia più di quindici anni,eh!


Bello, il grassetto lo hai scritto tu.


stany ha detto:


> Che vadano a gonfie vele.....Forse è l'immagine che intendono dare. Comunque il presupposto che porta allo scricchiolio ed agli eventuali sviluppi cornificatori  è la carenza di dialogo; oppure il manifestarsi delle incompatibilità non rilevate all'inizio,oppure ancora una deliberata intenzione motivata da scarso interesse per la persona,ma elevato per il suo status, la condizione,il censo: *insomma una relazione basata su aspetti materiali.*


Sul lasciare: Guarda che non è che se lascio La legittima automaticamente abbandono anche i minori. Ti ripeto, il tuo è un problema di paraocchi, prospettive strette, e poca fantasia probabilmente. Già il fatto che ti appelli alla dirittura morale parlando con me rotfl la dice lunga.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi sopravvivere è perché il progetto conta più di te.


:up:



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi stai dando ragione un po' troppo spesso


Si e no.
Vedi sotto.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni scricchiolii che percepisci immediatamente come qualcosa di ontologicamente sbagliato rispetto a chi sei ea quello che avevi in testa. Come se fossero dei Campanelli d'allarme. Se non li ascolti ti fai male.


Non sono d'accordo, è un discorso un pò di comodo che non mi persuade e che costringerebbe chiunque a stare sul 'chi va là' h24 perchè altrimenti c'è la possibilità che succeda quello che comunque non si giustifica in alcun modo con uno scricchiolio.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che quando la donna tradisce, molto spesso é per dare una possibilità al rapporto.


Eeeeeeeh ?!? 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai quante donne che tradiscono se non ci fossero figli di mezzo nella coppia lascerebbero? Quasi tutte.


Sempre se 'l'altro' è libero...


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non da questa
> :tigufo:


Mi spiace se pensi che ti gufo perchè non è affatto così.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Tradisce chi ha potere di facciata o temporaneo, cioè zero reale.


Tradisce CHIUNQUE.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sono tutte considerazioni molto soggettive.
> Io vedo solo dei tradimenti scoperti che hanno delle conseguenze pesanti e altri che restano celati che non comportano conseguenze apparenti.
> Ora, il mio giudizio morale, nell'eventualita' remota che volessi applicarlo, quanto dovrebbe tenere in conto la variabile " fortuna"?


Il tuo giudizio morale NON potrebbe dispiegarsi su qualcosa che ti è ignoto.
L'ho detto e ripetuto non so quante volte e ne resto fermamente convinto : il tradimento è OVVIAMENTE tale anche quando non viene scoperto, ma con delle SOSTANZIALI differenze.
Se non viene scoperto NON fai del male a chi hai tradito.
Se non viene scoperto NON si verificano tutti gli inevitabili casini che seguono la scoperta.
E non è poco.
La verità è un'altra, e cioè che tradire non è per tutti.
C'è chi ha sufficiente 'abilità' e sangue freddo per ridurre al minimo le possibilità di essere scoperto e chi no.
C'è chi sa gestirselo alla grande senza che quella condotta abbia ripercussioni in casa.
C'è chi sa tirarsi fuori al momento giusto.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo giudizio morale NON potrebbe dispiegarsi su qualcosa che ti è ignoto.
> L'ho detto e ripetuto non so quante volte e ne resto fermamente convinto : il tradimento è OVVIAMENTE tale anche quando non viene scoperto, ma con delle SOSTANZIALI differenze.
> Se non viene scoperto NON fai del male a chi hai tradito.
> Se non viene scoperto NON si verificano tutti gli inevitabili casini che seguono la scoperta.
> ...


Jim, non raccontiamocela, su.
Se io piazzo una bomba in un posto affollato, sono un criminale solo se muore qualcuno o lo sono a prescindere?
Il neretto è una sciocchezza. Non occorre un master per tradire, basta un partner disattento o un po' coglione, o a sua volta traditore o che si fa i cazzi suoi, o  semplicemente disamorato.
Mediamente chi non viene scoperto ha un coniuge così.
Poi ci sono le eccezioni, certo.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, non raccontiamocela, su.
> Se io piazzo una bomba in un posto affollato, sono un criminale solo se muore qualcuno o lo sono a prescindere?
> Il neretto è una sciocchezza. Non occorre un master per tradire, basta un partner disattento o un po' coglione, o a sua volta traditore o che si fa i cazzi suoi, o  semplicemente disamorato.
> Mediamente chi non viene scoperto ha un coniuge così.
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni, certo.


Ma il non essere preso dall’ammore Può essere un modo di tradire? Un rapporto su basi comuni del QB? Il problema è che tutti qui ricercano l’ideale e non si rendono conto che sono semplicemente animali. Tutti a “sporcare” il tradimento con tanto ammore.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello, il grassetto lo hai scritto tu.
> 
> 
> Sul lasciare: Guarda che non è che se lascio La legittima automaticamente abbandono anche i minori. Ti ripeto, il tuo è un problema di paraocchi, prospettive strette, e poca fantasia probabilmente. Già il fatto che ti appelli alla dirittura morale parlando con me rotfl la dice lunga.



La tua contraddizione continua....
Posto che una cosa non escluda l'altra,in termini assoluti,  sarebbe interessante capire come "molte mogli che tradiscono lascerebbero ,se non ci fossero figli", col fatto che il tradimento messo in atto dalla medesima categoria serva a dare una possibilità al rapporto,come dici....
Per gli aspetti etici e morali che, evidentemente, non tieni in considerazione nelle tue valutazioni, pare che tu non conosca la legge,quando non potendo codificare analiticamente il tutto, si rifà al concetto "del buon padre di famiglia", appellandosi appunto alla sfera eticomorale. Essendo tu avvocato, evidentemente confidi sufficientemente nell'ipocrisia che consente di aggirare le disposizioni di legge per un soggetto che, come te, sia colto in flagranza documentata di tradimento.Anche se le nuove intepretazioni sostengono che se si dimostra che il matrimonio era già inficiato prima del tradimento,il fedifrago non subisce la colpa. Abbiamo capito quindi che saresti in grado di dimostrare ciò..... e quindi, avresti l'affidamento della figlia; ma qualcosa non torna: o tua moglie è una provolona decerebrata ,col prosciutto sugli occhi, tanto da accettare le tue performance sessuali, come dici,al rientro dalla serata con la tua amante occasionale (!?),oppure...non ce la racconti giusta.....Se ricorre il primo caso allora,il grado di rischio che corri è basso, altrimenti,la "protezione" per tua figlia è solo una tua immaginazione.Certo che se scoperto e sbattuto fuori di casa il  grado di preservazione e protezione verrebbe abbattuto di netto. Boh comunque, vedi tu....Che hai molta fantasia , sensibilità ed esperienza....


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, non raccontiamocela, su.
> Se io piazzo una bomba in un posto affollato, sono un criminale solo se muore qualcuno o lo sono a prescindere?
> Il neretto è una sciocchezza. Non occorre un master per tradire, basta un partner disattento o un po' coglione, o a sua volta traditore o che si fa i cazzi suoi, o  semplicemente disamorato.
> Mediamente chi non viene scoperto ha un coniuge così.
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni, certo.


Ottimo esempio.
OVVIAMENTE criminale lo sei a prescindere, ma nel secondo caso le conseguenze sono drasticamente differenti.
Ci sarà pure una differenza ?
Sul resto : indipendentemente da com'è il partner (disattento, coglione, sveglio, agente della CIA) quello che conta è non farsi scoprire.
E, senza master in tasca, man mano che passa il tempo guardandomi in giro e leggendo qui tante differenti testimonianze ho capìto che non è 'cosa per tutti'.
Questo INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalle qualità del partner che, per quanto disattento o disamorato (o, come spesso accade, semplicemente fidente) se viene tradito da un partner incapace di tenere i piedi in due scarpe ci mette comunque poco a scoprire la tresca.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ottimo esempio.
> OVVIAMENTE criminale lo sei a prescindere, ma nel secondo caso le conseguenze sono drasticamente differenti.
> *Ci sarà pure una differenza ?
> *Sul resto : indipendentemente da com'è il partner (disattento, coglione, sveglio, agente della CIA) quello che conta è non farsi scoprire.
> ...


Solo sulle conseguenze: puoi affermare che tra un criminale che ha piazzato una bomba senza riuscire a fare vittime e uno che ha fatto una strage vi sia una profonda differenza?
Può un criminale essere meglio dell'altro?
Se entrambe le persone hanno tradito, seppure in modalità diverse, all'interno di una coppia per me non vi è grossa differenza
Entrambi hanno infranto il patto di fedeltà.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solo sulle conseguenze: puoi affermare che tra un criminale che ha piazzato una bomba senza riuscire a fare vittime e uno che ha fatto una strage vi sia una profonda differenza?
> Può un criminale essere meglio dell'altro?


NON è meglio, non è il giudizio 'morale' che mi interessa.
Sono le conseguenze 'concrete' quelle che interessano perchè sono QUELLE a fare male e a produrre casini.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma il non essere preso dall’ammore Può essere un modo di tradire? Un rapporto su basi comuni del QB? Il problema è che tutti qui ricercano l’ideale e non si rendono conto che sono semplicemente animali. Tutti a “sporcare” il tradimento con tanto ammore.


Azz... Blaise.....hai scritto qualcosa di quasi epico! 
Quindi l'innamoramento è una giustificazione alle copule clandestine ...... All'inizio ,per me,lo è anche per una storia ufficiale e con prospettive di durare.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *NON è meglio, non è il giudizio 'morale' che mi interessa.
> *Sono le conseguenze 'concrete' quelle che interessano perchè sono QUELLE a fare male e a produrre casini.


A me sì nel momento in cui un traditore celato si mette a giudicare un traditore scoperto.
Il pensiero di essere passato dall'altra parte dovrebbe almeno sfiorarlo.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo giudizio morale NON potrebbe dispiegarsi su qualcosa che ti è ignoto.
> L'ho detto e ripetuto non so quante volte e ne resto fermamente convinto : il tradimento è OVVIAMENTE tale anche quando non viene scoperto, ma con delle SOSTANZIALI differenze.
> Se non viene scoperto NON fai del male a chi hai tradito.
> Se non viene scoperto NON si verificano tutti gli inevitabili casini che seguono la scoperta.
> ...


Condivido. Bisogna avere il fisico....


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Condivido. Bisogna avere il fisico....


Soprattutto una parte di esso.
Il culo.:carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me sì nel momento in cui un traditore celato si mette a giudicare un traditore scoperto.
> Il pensiero di essere passato dall'altra parte dovrebbe almeno sfiorarlo.


SE parli di me e del fatto che mi sono messo su di un piedistallo solo perchè non ancora scoperto hai per-fet-ta-men-te ragione.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto una parte di esso.
> Il culo.:carneval:


Anche, certo.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> SE parli di me e del fatto che mi sono messo su di un piedistallo solo perchè non ancora scoperto hai per-fet-ta-men-te ragione.


Parlo in generale.
Lo so che i tradimenti subiti hanno un diverso peso rispetto a quelli commessi, però avere il coraggio di ammettere che è solo una questione di valutazione soggettiva mi piace, in genere.
Raramente accade.
L'aver tradito dovrebbe aiutarci a perdonare chi ci ha tradito.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Parlo in generale.
> Lo so che i tradimenti subiti hanno un diverso peso rispetto a quelli commessi, però avere il coraggio di ammettere che è solo una questione di valutazione soggettiva mi piace, in genere.
> Raramente accade.
> L'aver tradito dovrebbe aiutarci a perdonare chi ci ha tradito.


Certo.
Il problema è che tu pensi che la differente valutazione sia 'soggettiva' e per me non è così (magari hai ragione eh).
Sai perchè la penso così ?
Perchè quando ho tradito la mia ex moglie (2005) con quella che poi è diventata ed è tuttora la mia compagna mi sentivo una merda e quando ho tradito la mia compagna (2011) con un'altra no.
Almeno, il senso di colpa nel secondo caso non era minimamente paragonabile al primo.
Perchè ?
Perchè nel primo caso il tradimento era TOTALE, e preludeva (così come è stato) ad un abbandono.
Nel secondo no.
Era un tradimento che coinvolgeva il sottoscritto dalla cintola in giù.
Nel SUO caso non è stato un tradimento 'tanto per' come il mio.
Nel suo caso progettavano una 'fuga'.
Era stato, insomma, un rapporto molto più intenso, molto più profondo (e quindi, in definitiva, molto più PERICOLOSO).
Per cui la domanda che mi frulla e mi frullerà a vita in testa è :
non mi ha lasciato solo perchè abbiamo un figlio insieme ?
Perchè alla fine si piacevano, forse non abbastanza da lasciare i rispettivi (probabilmente per motivi extra sentimentali) ma abbastanza da demolire, nei fatti, il rapporto 'ufficiale' ?


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Il problema è che tu pensi che la differente valutazione sia 'soggettiva' e per me non è così (magari hai ragione eh).
> Sai perchè la penso così ?
> Perchè quando ho tradito la mia ex moglie (2005) con quella che poi è diventata ed è tuttora la mia compagna mi sentivo una merda e quando ho tradito la mia compagna (2011) con un'altra no.
> ...


Tutto può essere....ma tu la conosci meglio di chiunque; diventa difficile per un tradito discriminare i motivi per cui si sta ancora assieme? Riconoscevi prima il suo amore? Ed ora? Il dubbio è una brutta bestia..... Franco si sente inchiodato per questo. E la domanda seppur banale è sempre la medesima! Ma forse andrebbe fatta anche a stesso  da chi è stato tradito.....


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto una parte di esso.
> Il culo.:carneval:


Il culo c'entra,e molto, ma non si deve sfidare il fato.... Se sei stupido e/o pensi che non prendendo i dovuti accorgimenti,le cautele , oppure che il tuo partner sia un rincoglionito, la faresti franca comunque, allora non invocare la fortuna!


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il culo c'entra,e molto, ma non si deve sfidare il fato.... Se sei stupido e/o pensi che non prendendo i dovuti accorgimenti,le cautele , oppure che il tuo partner sia un rincoglionito, la faresti franca comunque, allora non invocare la fortuna!


Una coppia di amanti che conosco infatti è stata scoperta a seguito di un incidente d'auto.
Puoi essere attento quanto vuoi ma se la fortuna non è sempre dalla tua parte il rischio di essere scoperti c'è.
Dopodiché i soliti accorgimenti che tutti conosciamo sono utili per nascondere soprattutto a partner che si fidano o che non hanno interesse nel vedere quello che accade per i vari motivi sopra elencati.
Certo che anche raccontare i fatti propri qui può costituire un fattore di rischio per chi è conosciuto di persona.
Ho scoperto mia moglie quando a distanza di un anno ero quasi convinto  che la sua storia fosse veramente finita e durata solo un mese perché ammalatasi per comunicare con lui e avvertirlo che non era al lavoro fu costretta a usare il mio computer di casa su cui avevo installato un keylogger. Ovviamente usò la sua mail segreta.
Diciamo che era stata per 11 mesi quasi insospettabile pur avendo il mio fiato sul collo, nel senso che la tenevo d'occhio.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una coppia di amanti che conosco infatti è stata scoperta a seguito di un incidente d'auto.
> Puoi essere attento quanto vuoi ma se la fortuna non è sempre dalla tua parte il rischio di essere scoperti c'è.
> Dopodiché i soliti accorgimenti che tutti conosciamo sono utili per nascondere soprattutto a partner che si fidano o che non hanno interesse nel vedere quello che accade per i vari motivi sopra elencati.
> Certo che anche raccontare i fatti propri qui può costituire un fattore di rischio per chi è conosciuto di persona.
> ...


Beh....onore al merito di tutti e due!  Io l'ho sgamata subito ,forse perché mi faceva piu fesso,oppure disinteressato (propendo per la seconda).


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....onore al merito di tutti e due!  Io l'ho sgamata subito ,forse perché mi faceva piu fesso,oppure disinteressato (propendo per la seconda).


Il cane ha fatto la spia


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh....onore al merito di tutti e due!  Io l'ho sgamata subito ,forse perché mi faceva piu fesso,oppure disinteressato (propendo per la seconda).


Doppio cellulare. Mail segreta. Motel in orari d'ufficio.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tutto può essere....ma tu la conosci meglio di chiunque; diventa difficile per un tradito discriminare i motivi per cui si sta ancora assieme? Riconoscevi prima il suo amore? Ed ora? Il dubbio è una brutta bestia..... Franco si sente inchiodato per questo. E la domanda seppur banale è sempre la medesima! Ma forse andrebbe fatta anche a stesso  da chi è stato tradito.....


Al di là di quello che mi riguarda credo che il quesito di fondo possa riguardare parecchi tra coloro che sono stati 'vittime' di un tradimento che è stato vissuto in maniera profonda dagli adulteri.
Parlo di quel tipo di tradimento dove la complicità, l'intimità, l'intesa sono stati intensi e dove credo sia inevitabile che il tradito si chieda, nonostante abbia deciso di rimanere con chi lo ha tradito (e viceversa) se quella persona è davvero la stessa, se insomma il desiderio, espresso più volte dal traditore, di rimanere insieme al tradito, sia frutto di una sincera indagine e del desiderio di ri-costruire qualcosa di bello o se, viceversa, il 'rimanere' non è in fondo dettato da motivi che hanno più a che fare con la convenienza che con la sincerità.
Per fare un esempio, immagino sempre un uragano che si abbatte su di una palazzina.
Non abbastanza forte da tirarla completamente giù, ma abbastanza intenso da danneggiarla visibilmente.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Doppio cellulare. Mail segreta. Motel in orari d'ufficio.


Era proprio cotta


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il cane ha fatto la spia


Minkia.....potesse parlare....


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Parlo in generale.
> Lo so che i tradimenti subiti hanno un diverso peso rispetto a quelli commessi, però avere il coraggio di ammettere che è solo una questione di valutazione soggettiva mi piace, in genere.
> Raramente accade.
> L'aver tradito dovrebbe aiutarci a perdonare chi ci ha tradito.


ma sai che non è così? Da molto fastidio invece.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Minkia.....potesse parlare....


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Doppio cellulare. Mail segreta. Motel in orari d'ufficio.


Tua moglie è (era) una sveglia!


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Al di là di quello che mi riguarda credo che il quesito di fondo possa riguardare parecchi tra coloro che sono stati 'vittime' di un tradimento che è stato vissuto in maniera profonda dagli adulteri.
> Parlo di quel tipo di tradimento dove la complicità, l'intimità, l'intesa sono stati intensi e dove credo sia inevitabile che il tradito si chieda, nonostante abbia deciso di rimanere con chi lo ha tradito (e viceversa) se quella persona è davvero la stessa, se insomma il desiderio, espresso più volte dal traditore, di rimanere insieme al tradito, sia frutto di una sincera indagine e del desiderio di ri-costruire qualcosa di bello o se, viceversa, il 'rimanere' non è in fondo dettato da motivi che hanno più a che fare con la convenienza che con la sincerità.
> Per fare un esempio, immagino sempre un uragano che si abbatte su di una palazzina.
> Non abbastanza forte da tirarla completamente giù, ma abbastanza intenso da danneggiarla visibilmente.


Tutto può essere....ma io sono come Andreotti: a pensar male...Certo che la componente convenienza può avere la parte determinante; e qui ciascuno è consapevole della propria situazione ,dei vari aspetti e della psicologia dell'altro. Comunque bella l'immagine del palazzo lesionato; ecco, anche qui si deve capire se conviene investire per ristrutturare, oppure, demolire e ricostituire altrove.


----------



## stany (5 Dicembre 2017)

I commenti di questa discussione ci riportano inevitabilmente al titolo, anche se apparentemente divagano su aspetti incoerenti ad essa...
L "essere inchiodati" in tutte le accezioni ha carattere negativo,dagli scacchi alla sorte di chi finiva sulla croce romana . L'essere inchiodato rappresenta una mancanza di libertà, un impedimento ad affrontare altre vie , percorrerle.E non è una risoluzione allora! E non  lo sarebbe nemmeno il liberarsi dal giogo che ci costringe se, una volta liberi si dovesse rimpiangere la prigione, come quegli ergastolani graziati, che al di fuori delle mura che li han visti per decenni svolgere una vita appiattita ,ma che era tutto ciò che avevano e li identificava per ciò che erano in quel contesto,si trovavano spersi e senza interessi,pur liberi. In questo ovviamente interagiscono molteplici fattori, quali: salute, età, indipendenza economica, volontà ed ambizione e non ultima la  presenza di figli piccoli. Che dire che non sia già stato detto e ripetuto innumerevoli volte..... Ciascuno di noi si deve smazzare la propria situazione ; l'importante è che la scelta fatta sia quella più giusta per noi, perché in fondo non siamo ad Alcatraz.....ed una scelta è sempre possibile.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, è un discorso un pò di comodo che non mi persuade e che costringerebbe chiunque a stare sul 'chi va là' h24 perchè altrimenti c'è la possibilità che succeda quello che comunque non si giustifica in alcun modo con uno scricchiolio.


Ma perché dovrebbe essere un discorso di comodo? Pensaci bene. Un traditore parte dalla peggior posizione possibile. Rispetto a chiunque giudichi (e tutti giudichiamo sempre che ogni momento qualunque situazione sia che abbiamo la levatura morale per giudicare sia che non l'abbiamo), parte dal gradino più basso. Posso essere un traditore con un quoziente intellettivo di 270, genitore esemplare, aver costruito un'azienda che da da mangiare a 60 famiglie, fare volontariato nel weekend e ha costruito quattro ospedali in Africa in zona di guerra. Stai tranquillo che se salta fuori il fatto che mia moglie tiene la testa pesante, l'ultimo dei manutengoli che magari torno a casa con la massima aspirazione del rutto libero e della Champions in canotta si sente migliore di te. Magari è uno schifo di essere umano, ma comunque, in aderenza ai tanti principi morali, si sente meglio di te, magari certe promesse in vita sua le ha mantenute soltanto per inerzia.
Ma quale discorso di comodo?
Sicuramente c'è gente che non è, di suo, portata alla fedeltà. Ma, per come la vedo io, è pur vero che quando ti metti in gioco sul serio con qualcuno arrivando a promettere il per sempre, quel qualcuno dovrebbe capire quali scricchiolii anche se fanno male hanno senso perché funzionali al progetto comune, e quali invece sono solo una gara a rinforzare i reciproci egoismi. Un gioco a fottersi, insomma. Tutte le coppie scricchiolano, ti ripeto che non tutte le coppie scricchiolano allo stesso modo almeno per me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


stany ha detto:


> La tua contraddizione continua....
> Posto che una cosa non escluda l'altra,in termini assoluti,  sarebbe interessante capire come "molte mogli che tradiscono lascerebbero ,se non ci fossero figli", col fatto che il tradimento messo in atto dalla medesima categoria serva a dare una possibilità al rapporto,come dici....
> Per gli aspetti etici e morali che, evidentemente, non tieni in considerazione nelle tue valutazioni, pare che tu non conosca la legge,quando non potendo codificare analiticamente il tutto, si rifà al concetto "del buon padre di famiglia", appellandosi appunto alla sfera eticomorale. Essendo tu avvocato, evidentemente confidi sufficientemente nell'ipocrisia che consente di aggirare le disposizioni di legge per un soggetto che, come te, sia colto in flagranza documentata di tradimento.Anche se le nuove intepretazioni sostengono che se si dimostra che il matrimonio era già inficiato prima del tradimento,il fedifrago non subisce la colpa. Abbiamo capito quindi che saresti in grado di dimostrare ciò..... e quindi, avresti l'affidamento della figlia; ma qualcosa non torna: o tua moglie è una provolona decerebrata ,col prosciutto sugli occhi, tanto da accettare le tue performance sessuali, come dici,al rientro dalla serata con la tua amante occasionale (!?),oppure...non ce la racconti giusta.....Se ricorre il primo caso allora,il grado di rischio che corri è basso, altrimenti,la "protezione" per tua figlia è solo una tua immaginazione.Certo che se scoperto e sbattuto fuori di casa il  grado di preservazione e protezione verrebbe abbattuto di netto. Boh comunque, vedi tu....Che hai molta fantasia , sensibilità ed esperienza....


Madre santa, ma la smetti con la rubrica _L'avvocato risponde di Famiglia Cristiana _? :rotfl: non c'entra niente l'avvocatura, c'entra il fatto che è inutile giocarsela sui processi alle intenzioni. Stringi stringi si tratta del potere che uno ha sull'altro. Se tu non hai il potere di farmi sentire in colpa, io in colpa non mi ci sento E cercherò di avere alle cose un approccio razionale. Se tu riesci a farmi sentire in colpa, e io di mio, visto che il senso di colpa per chi ne soffre è qualcosa di insostenibile, cercherò di alleviare il questo senso di colpa, Inizierò ad affrontare i problemi da un punto di vista emotivo perché la priorità diventa il non sentirsi in colpa. Non il risolvere il problema o attutire il colpo. La priorità diventa il non sentirsi in colpa. Ne consegue che la gente comincia a fare quelle che per me, proprio perché di storia del genere ne trito una settantina l'anno (virtuale escluso), sono principesche cazzate. Che fanno soltanto un sacco di danni senza risolvere praticamente nulla.


danny ha detto:


> A me sì nel momento in cui un traditore celato si mette a giudicare un traditore scoperto.
> Il pensiero di essere passato dall'altra parte dovrebbe almeno sfiorarlo.


Ma tutti giudicano, sempre & comunque: questa cosa dello specchio deformante in base al quale il punto di vista di qualcun'altro acquista peso se chi giudica Ha il pedigree mi pare una strunzata. Ma mica per altro, perché i pedigree variano in maniera enorme, a seconda del peso che ha per te il soggetto giudicante. Come se fosse sempre il giudicato a dare le misure. Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tutti giudicano, sempre & comunque: questa cosa dello specchio deformante in base al quale il punto di vista di qualcun'altro acquista peso se chi giudica Ha il pedigree mi pare una strunzata. Ma mica per altro, perché i pedigree variano in maniera enorme, a seconda del peso che ha per te il soggetto giudicante. Come se fosse sempre il giudicato a dare le misure. Non so se mi spiego...


Sì. Ma proprio per questo io ritengo, secondo il mio giudizio, Francoff e sua moglie traditori in egual misura seppur diversamente.
Dopodiché posso trovare accettabile, perché nell'ordine delle cose, che Francoff non sia d'accordo con me e giudichi negativamente questa mia valutazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. Ma proprio per questo io ritengo, secondo il mio giudizio, Francoff e sua moglie traditori in egual misura seppur diversamente.
> Dopodiché posso trovare accettabile, perché nell'ordine delle cose, che Francoff non sia d'accordo con me e giudichi negativamente questa mia valutazione.


Ma probabilmente l'amico nostro è il classico cornuto che trova la sua coerenza in una rete di valori esterni, quindi manipolabili, rispetto ad una reale strutturazione del pensiero


----------



## Divì (6 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente l'amico nostro è il classico cornuto che trova la sua coerenza in una rete di valori esterni, quindi manipolabili, rispetto ad una reale strutturazione del pensiero


Arci a volte non sai quel che dici ..... 
Non è obbligatorio esprimere pareri anche sulla fisica dei quanti, eh?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Arci a volte non sai quel che dici .....
> Non è obbligatorio esprimere pareri anche sulla fisica dei quanti, eh?


Dei “guanti”


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che era stata per 11 mesi quasi insospettabile pur avendo il mio fiato sul collo, nel senso che la tenevo d'occhio.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il culo c'entra,e molto, ma non si deve sfidare il fato.... Se sei stupido e/o pensi che non prendendo i dovuti accorgimenti,le cautele , oppure che il tuo partner sia un rincoglionito, la faresti franca comunque, allora non invocare la fortuna!


Il culo c'entra ma solo se il partner non sospetta nulla o quasi.
La verità è che dipende da come si è fatti.
La persona sospettosa arriverà comunque alla verità, il fidante un pò babbione ci può mettere anni, e magari solo perchè la verità se la ritrova sotto gli occhi.
C'è chi certi segnali li coglie, e nonostante tutto si fida e non indaga.
C'è chi, viceversa, come @_Franky_ (la prima delle storie che mi viene in mente :http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/23493-confusione-totale-e-vane-speranze?highlight= ) recupera video/audio dalle telecamere in casa e ingaggia un investigatore.
In quei casi ci metti mezza giornata e neanche il più astuto dei traditori può farla franca.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


>


Tanti? Pochi?
Avrei potuto non scoprirla mai, se non avessi avuto come complice la sfiga.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Arci a volte non sai quel che dici .....
> Non è obbligatorio esprimere pareri anche sulla fisica dei quanti, eh?


Veramente questo é uno dei punti fondamentali del mio avercela con chi si sente nel giusto a prescindere.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tanti? Pochi?
> Avrei potuto non scoprirla mai, se non avessi avuto come complice la sfiga.


La sfiga è stata SUA complice, visto che l'hai scoperta.
Certo, sfangarsela per 11 mesi con il partner che ti monitora (come?) è da fuoriclasse...


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque beccata ... Ci sono coppie clandestine che hanno anni di background


----------



## twinpeaks (6 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe essere un discorso di comodo? Pensaci bene. Un traditore parte dalla peggior posizione possibile. Rispetto a chiunque giudichi (e tutti giudichiamo sempre che ogni momento qualunque situazione sia che abbiamo la levatura morale per giudicare sia che non l'abbiamo), parte dal gradino più basso. Posso essere un traditore con un quoziente intellettivo di 270, genitore esemplare, aver costruito un'azienda che da da mangiare a 60 famiglie, fare volontariato nel weekend e ha costruito quattro ospedali in Africa in zona di guerra. Stai tranquillo che se salta fuori il fatto che mia moglie tiene la testa pesante, l'ultimo dei manutengoli che magari torno a casa con la massima aspirazione del rutto libero e della Champions in canotta si sente migliore di te. Magari è uno schifo di essere umano, ma comunque, in aderenza ai tanti principi morali, si sente meglio di te, magari certe promesse in vita sua le ha mantenute soltanto per inerzia.
> Ma quale discorso di comodo?
> Sicuramente c'è gente che non è, di suo, portata alla fedeltà. Ma, per come la vedo io, è pur vero che quando ti metti in gioco sul serio con qualcuno arrivando a promettere il per sempre, quel qualcuno dovrebbe capire quali scricchiolii anche se fanno male hanno senso perché funzionali al progetto comune, e quali invece sono solo una gara a rinforzare i reciproci egoismi. Un gioco a fottersi, insomma. Tutte le coppie scricchiolano, ti ripeto che non tutte le coppie scricchiolano allo stesso modo almeno per me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.
> 
> ...



Martin Luther King (un pastore evangelico, oltre che leader della battaglia per l'emancipazione dei neri USA) era un traditore seriale, anche a pagamento, e in una delle registrazioni dell'FBI lo si ascolta dire, mentre è a letto con una donna che non è sua moglie: "Sto scopando perdio! Stasera non sono un negro!"
Leggendo le vite dei santi, si verifica che tutti, dico tutti, dicono di sè "Sono un grande peccatore, faccio schifo, etc." e NON danno giudizi su altre persone. Condannano l'atto, non chi lo compie (se non vi sono obbligati dall'ufficio).


----------



## francoff (6 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente l'amico nostro è il classico cornuto che trova la sua coerenza in una rete di valori esterni, quindi manipolabili, rispetto ad una reale strutturazione del pensiero


  la reale strutturazione del pensiero e' la tua ? Scrivi in termini assoluti di situazioni che non conosci . Comunque tu fai " ragionamenti " ( L ho virgolettato apposta ) io di sensazioni e sentimenti . Nonostante tutto lo scrivere che fai non hai capito una mazza : stiamo parlando di cose diverse . Ma forse per te i sentimenti sono concetti che non capisci .


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Martin Luther King (un pastore evangelico, oltre che leader della battaglia per l'emancipazione dei neri USA) era un traditore seriale, anche a pagamento, e in una delle registrazioni dell'FBI lo si ascolta dire, mentre è a letto con una donna che non è sua moglie: "Sto scopando perdio! Stasera non sono un negro!"
> Leggendo le vite dei santi, si verifica che tutti, dico tutti, dicono di sè "Sono un grande peccatore, faccio schifo, etc." e NON danno giudizi su altre persone. Condannano l'atto, non chi lo compie (se non vi sono obbligati dall'ufficio).


Non colgo la sintesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma forse per te i sentimenti sono concetti che non capisci .


I tuoi possibilissimo.
Semplicemente penso che la incapacità patologica che hai di digerire le corna che tua moglie ti ha messo, quantunque tu abbia fatto lo stesso, derivi da una pesante voglia di fondo e da un tot di codici morali à la carte.
Che cerchi di dare in pasto all'utenza qui presente per farti compatire.
Eh oh, magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I tuoi possibilissimo. Semplicemente penso che la incapacità patologica che hai di digerire le corna che tua moglie ti ha messo, quantunque tu abbia fatto lo stesso, derivi da una pesante voglia di fondo e da un tot di codici morali à la carte. Che cerchi di dare in pasto all'utenza qui presente per farti compatire. Eh oh, magari mi sbaglio...


  Perchè tu invece cosa stai cercando di fare?


----------



## stany (6 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> la reale strutturazione del pensiero e' la tua ? Scrivi in termini assoluti di situazioni che non conosci . Comunque tu fai " ragionamenti " ( L ho virgolettato apposta ) io di sensazioni e sentimenti . Nonostante tutto lo scrivere che fai non hai capito una mazza : stiamo parlando di cose diverse . Ma forse per te i sentimenti sono concetti che non capisci .


No....è solo uno,come Blaise, che soffre di priapismo.....
Per il resto la moglie non lo corrisponde (almeno per come vorrebbe lui).


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No....è solo uno,come Blaise, che soffre di priapismo.....
> Per il resto la moglie non lo corrisponde (almeno per come vorrebbe lui).


Oh. Ma quando voi cornuti vi coalizzate siete peggio delle checche isteriche


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè tu invece cosa stai cercando di fare?


Sto cercando con moltissima fatica, ma anche moltissima pazienza, di far capire che in tempi di relativismo etico come i nostri l'unico modo per sopravvivere é costruirsi un set di valori coerente e non per forza adeguarsi i valori che ci vengono venduti dal sistema.
 perché se Segui la mandria evidentemente non hai problemi a finire al macello


stany ha detto:


> No....è solo uno,come Blaise, che soffre di priapismo.....
> Per il resto la moglie non lo corrisponde (almeno per come vorrebbe lui).


 Già, Ma io dall'eterno loop del giorno della marmotta, ne sono uscito. Tu che scusa hai per stare ancora qui a fare il guardone nelle vite degli altri?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Oh. Ma quando voi cornuti vi coalizzate siete peggio delle checche isteriche


Trovano rassicurazione del branco. D'altronde uno non si ritrova la vita distrutta dalle corna. Uno la vita se la ritrova distrutta da come struttura il trauma e gestisce la ricostruzione del dopo corna


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Trovano rassicurazione del branco. D'altronde uno non si ritrova la vita distrutta dalle corna. Uno la vita se la ritrova distrutta da come struttura il trauma e gestisce la ricostruzione del dopo corna


Cazzi loro.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cazzi loro.


Crudeleh!


----------



## stany (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non colgo la sintesi.


Che sei in odore di santità.......


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto cercando con moltissima fatica, ma anche moltissima pazienza, di far capire che in tempi di relativismo etico come i nostri l'unico modo per sopravvivere é costruirsi un set di valori coerente e non per forza adeguarsi i valori che ci vengono venduti dal sistema.  perché se Segui la mandria evidentemente non hai problemi a finire al macello  Già, Ma io dall'eterno loop del giorno della marmotta, ne sono uscito. Tu che scusa hai per stare ancora qui a fare il guardone nelle vite degli altri?


  C'è gente che sopravvive benissimo altrimenti, quanto alla mandria mi chiedo se non sia poi quella del relativismo dei valori dilagante. Comunque dal macello non scapperà nessuno.


----------



## stany (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Crudeleh!





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto cercando con moltissima fatica, ma anche moltissima pazienza, di far capire che in tempi di relativismo etico come i nostri l'unico modo per sopravvivere é costruirsi un set di valori coerente e non per forza adeguarsi i valori che ci vengono venduti dal sistema.
> perché se Segui la mandria evidentemente non hai problemi a finire al macello
> Già, Ma io dall'eterno loop del giorno della marmotta, ne sono uscito. Tu che scusa hai per stare ancora qui a fare il guardone nelle vite degli altri?


Se sei qui è perché pure tu hai problemi ad accettare qualcosa; e giustifichi il tuo comportamento col solito mantra,anche se articoli bene ciò con cui condisci le tue argomentazioni che, ineccepibilmente sono argute ed interessanti,solo per tale aspetto. Per il resto,non sei dissimile dall'umanità della fazione opposta nella ricerca delle giustificazioni che ti possano alleviare il percorso. Peraltro , quando 
ti sforzi di essere empatico  risulti più profondo dell'immagine sarcastica e cinica che sbandieri qua dentro.


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non colgo la sintesi.


La sintesi è che l'unico giudizio morale che è opportuno dare è il giudizio su se stessi. Se uno si giudica con sincerità, di solito non fa la morale agli altri.


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La sintesi è che l'unico giudizio morale che è opportuno dare è il giudizio su se stessi. Se uno si giudica con sincerità, di solito non fa la morale agli altri.


  Infatti. Questo però non esclude il giudizio sul comportamento e le idee degli altri. Le persone sono altra cosa. Ultimamente vedo comunque molto disprezzo, non per le idee, per le persone proprio, che è un modo come un altro per autoassolversi dalle debolezze e dalla mediocrità del trascinare la propria vita.


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti. Questo però non esclude il giudizio sul comportamento e le idee degli altri. Le persone sono altra cosa. Ultimamente vedo comunque molto disprezzo, non per le idee, per le persone proprio, che è un modo come un altro per autoassolversi dalle debolezze e dalla mediocrità del trascinare la propria vita.


Generalmente ad affossare gli altri si ha l'impressione di sentirsi sollevati. In realtà, in questo caso, ci si offende da soli.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La sintesi è che l'unico giudizio morale che è opportuno dare è il giudizio su se stessi. Se uno si giudica con sincerità, di solito non fa la morale agli altri.


d'accordissimo. Ma non é un discorso stile _chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra_ è proprio che il giudizio morale, in quanto tale é 'na strunzata. Si giudicano i comportamenti sulla base degli effetti che hanno, di quanto spostano, di quanti danni fanno e di come di reagisce a quei danni. Nel caso specifico. 
Non misurandone il valore sulla base dei sani principi.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti. Questo però non esclude il giudizio sul comportamento e le idee degli altri. Le persone sono altra cosa. Ultimamente vedo comunque molto disprezzo, non per le idee, per le persone proprio, che è un modo come un altro per autoassolversi dalle debolezze e dalla mediocrità del trascinare la propria vita.


Non necessariamente. Il disprezzo molto spesso è proprio disprezzo. Misto a noia, perlopiù. Senza retrodiscorsi. Non é che se provo disprezzo per uno, che ne so, che si schianta contro un pino ubriaco, mi sto autoassolvendo dal fatto che se bevo non guido :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Generalmente ad affossare gli altri si ha l'impressione di sentirsi sollevati. In realtà, in questo caso, ci si offende da soli.


Dipende se lo si fa con senso di rivalsa oppure con la sensazione di rimettere a posto le cose. Come quando ti viene voglia di votare 5 stelle. Il sentimento portante é: che due palle sti disagiati, magari é il caso di dirgli che se la smettessero di piangersi addosso e iniziassero a rimbiccarsi le maniche


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> con la sensazione di rimettere a posto le cose.


Quando hai bisogno di rimettere a posto le cose fuori di te  è il segnale che hai disordine dentro di te

Come quelle che devono tenere la casa perfettamente in ordine in ogni momento, stesso meccanismo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Leggendo, ho notato che mi da fastidio la parola corna e cornuti.


----------



## oceansize (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo, ho notato che mi da fastidio la parola corna e cornuti.


come se l’essere cornuti fosse una colpa o un qualcosa di cui vergognarsi


----------



## stany (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> d'accordissimo. Ma non é un discorso stile _chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra_ è proprio che il giudizio morale, in quanto tale é 'na strunzata. Si giudicano i comportamenti sulla base degli effetti che hanno, di quanto spostano, di quanti danni fanno e di come di reagisce a quei danni. Nel caso specifico.
> Non misurandone il valore sulla base dei sani principi.


Cioè, della serie che se son in buona fede ma stupido posso creare più danni di chi non lo sia? Beh,certo succede....io ho sempre detto che fa più danni uno stupido (per prima a se stesso) che un "cattivo" in malafede. Ma qui ritorniamo all'origine del dogma: un esempio precedente diceva che un terrorista che non riesce a compiere una strage per un difetto del detonatore non ha creato danni; ma va processato ugualmente? Nella fattispecie del tradimento conta l'etica o il contenimento del danno? Mi pare che arrampicarsi sugli specchi comporti enormi rischi di cadere.....
Il giudizio morale,o del comportamento,pur potendo essere diversissimo da un contesto all'altro,tra cultura e cultura, innegabilmente è parte integrante delle regole codificate (o leggi) della comunità di cui si fa parte.
Ma per un "un uomo di legge" come te ho detto sicuramente un pleonasmo.....Il fatto è che noi non siamo appartenenti alla società dei Pigmei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2017)

oceansize ha detto:


> come se l’essere cornuti fosse una colpa o un qualcosa di cui vergognarsi
> View attachment 13383


direi un insulto


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Che sei in odore di santità.......


Non penso. All'inferno ho già la suite


spleen ha detto:


> C'è gente che sopravvive benissimo altrimenti, quanto alla mandria mi chiedo se non sia poi quella del relativismo dei valori dilagante. Comunque dal macello non scapperà nessuno.


Sì ma comunque non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Che scusa hai per continuare a fare il guardone nella vita degli altri?


Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando hai bisogno di rimettere a posto le cose fuori di te  è il segnale che hai disordine dentro di te
> 
> Come quelle che devono tenere la casa perfettamente in ordine in ogni momento, stesso meccanismo


Stronzate da pedagogia anni 70.
Se ti dà fastidio La stupidità altrui non c'è nessun moto di autoassoluzione.
È una delle regole sagre di quando fai selezione del personale, si chiama _non so, non posso, non voglio._
 quando qualcuno non vuole fare qualcosa che ti interessa se non lo fa per ignoranza lo metti in condizione di capire perché dovrebbe farla, se non può cerchi di metterlo in condizioni di poterlo fare, se non vuole te lo levi dai coglioni perlopiù mobbizzandolo. Diciamo che qua di non voglio travestiti da non posso Ce ne sono un bel po'...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> direi un insulto


si può essere traditi in tanti modi oppure in tanti contesti. Quando si parla di corna, rende molto bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si può essere traditi in tanti modi oppure in tanti contesti. Quando si parla di corna, rende molto bene


hai voglia se rende, ciò non toglie che a me dà fastidio. Quindi sai già come infastidirmi:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quando qualcuno non vuole fare qualcosa che ti interessa


È esattamente li il disordine interno, ancorarsi a qualcosa fuori e "aggiustarlo" (o tentare di farlo)


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non penso. All'inferno ho già la suite  Sì ma comunque non hai risposto alla mia domanda. Che scusa hai per continuare a fare il guardone nella vita degli altri?  Stronzate da pedagogia anni 70. Se ti dà fastidio La stupidità altrui non c'è nessun moto di autoassoluzione. È una delle regole sagre di quando fai selezione del personale, si chiama _non so, non posso, non voglio._  quando qualcuno non vuole fare qualcosa che ti interessa se non lo fa per ignoranza lo metti in condizione di capire perché dovrebbe farla, se non può cerchi di metterlo in condizioni di poterlo fare, se non vuole te lo levi dai coglioni perlopiù mobbizzandolo. Diciamo che qua di non voglio travestiti da non posso Ce ne sono un bel po'...


  Da quando in qua per fare il guardone serve una scusa? Lo faccio e basta, che mi frega. Sei tu che hai il bisogno di ammantare di presunto relativismo (assoluto relativismo, un controsenso in termini) il presenzialismo che fai qui dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggendo, ho notato che mi da fastidio la parola corna e cornuti.


È estremamente reazionaria e segue lo stesso schema del victim blaming (=colpevolizzazione della vittima) denunciata in questi mesi.
Ho imparato che però chi sostiene queste posizioni è estremamente rigido, forse perché autoassolvente, e non accetterà mai di cambiare atteggiamento.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai voglia se rende, ciò non toglie che a me dà fastidio. Quindi sai già come infastidirmi:rotfl:


Spiacere è il mio piacere (cit.) 


Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente li il disordine interno, ancorarsi a qualcosa fuori e "aggiustarlo" (o tentare di farlo)


No, non c'entra un cazzo ma continua pure. Ormai so per esperienza che quando ti incastri su una tesi continui a ciurlare nel manico per cercare di riportare sempre l'opinione dell'interlocutore sul tuo punto di vista.


spleen ha detto:


> Da quando in qua per fare il guardone serve una scusa? Lo faccio e basta, che mi frega. Sei tu che hai il bisogno di ammantare di presunto relativismo (assoluto relativismo, un controsenso in termini) il presenzialismo che fai qui dentro.


E qui ti sbagli, quando si parla di sentimenti è esattamente l'unico caso in cui il relativismo si fa assoluto. Ognuno è padrone (assoluto) del proprio mondo interiore (relativo), poi lascia stare che i mondi interiori di un sacco di gente abbiamo gli spazi ampi di un sottoscala umido. E spesso ne hanno anche l'odore.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, non c'entra un cazzo ma continua pure.
> 
> Ormai so per esperienza che quando ti incastri su una tesi continui a ciurlare nel manico per cercare di riportare sempre l'opinione dell'interlocutore sul tuo punto di vista.
> .


C'entra eccome quel cazzo.. :rotfl:

E c'entra fino alle palle.. ed è anche bello lungo :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'entra eccome quel cazzo.. :rotfl:
> 
> E c'entra fino alle palle.. ed è anche bello lungo :carneval:


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacere è il mio piacere (cit.)   No, non c'entra un cazzo ma continua pure. Ormai so per esperienza che quando ti incastri su una tesi continui a ciurlare nel manico per cercare di riportare sempre l'opinione dell'interlocutore sul tuo punto di vista.  E qui ti sbagli, quando si parla di sentimenti è esattamente l'unico caso in cui il relativismo si fa assoluto. Ognuno è padrone (assoluto) del proprio mondo interiore (relativo), poi lascia stare che i mondi interiori di un sacco di gente abbiamo gli spazi ampi di un sottoscala umido. E spesso ne hanno anche l'odore.


  Primo tu non parli solo di sentimenti. Secondo siamo sempre lì, definisci quelli tuoi assoluti, quelli degli altri un sottoscala umido, contraddicendo quando scrivi nella prima parte. Sei molto confuso, non confondente, confuso proprio.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Primo tu non parli solo di sentimenti. Secondo siamo sempre lì, definisci quelli tuoi assoluti, quelli degli altri un sottoscala umido, contraddicendo quando scrivi nella prima parte. Sei molto confuso, non confondente, confuso proprio.


Non ci arrivi, vero?
Santa pazienza...
 Quelli degli altri... di alcuni altri. Nessuno é esente dal giudizio altrui. E tutti quelli che scrivono _nessuno mi può giudicare _, si beccano di rimando solo una sonora pernacchia
Quando parli di mondi interiori, chiunque anche la persona più gretta meschina è stupida ha un suo mondo interiore di cui é signora e padrona. 
 e tutti, chi più chi meno, tentano di assorbire gli altri nel loro mondo interiore. Con contorsioni mentali allucinanti,ipocrisie assortite, detti e non detti, oppure con quell'aderenza ai _sani principi_ che mi diverto come un matto a prendere per il culo. Cercano Insomma paletti esterni ad una qualcosa che di per sé non andrebbe giustificato, ma Tentano disperatamente di giustificare. Perché tutti vorremmo essere accettati per quello che siamo ma in realtà a nessuno frega un cazzo di accettarci per quello che siamo. Preferiscono acchiappare l'Arcistufo di turno, e additarlo come il traditoreh, per puntellare la loro visione della vita, piccola o grande che sia.
A me fregancazzo, io prendo le persone per quello che mi possono dare. Quando posso, rubo, quando non c'é nulla da prendere scarto.
La differenza tra me e (molti, non tutti) gli altri sta nel fatto che io lo dico. Qui.


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi, vero? Santa pazienza...  Quelli degli altri... di alcuni altri. Nessuno é esente dal giudizio altrui. E tutti quelli che scrivono _nessuno mi può giudicare _, si beccano di rimando solo una sonora pernacchia Quando parli di mondi interiori, chiunque anche la persona più gretta meschina è stupida ha un suo mondo interiore di cui é signora e padrona.   e tutti, chi più chi meno, tentano di assorbire gli altri nel loro mondo interiore. Con contorsioni mentali allucinanti,ipocrisie assortite, detti e non detti, oppure con quell'aderenza ai _sani principi_ che mi diverto come un matto a prendere per il culo. Cercano Insomma paletti esterni ad una qualcosa che di per sé non andrebbe giustificato, ma Tentano disperatamente di giustificare. Perché tutti vorremmo essere accettati per quello che siamo ma in realtà a nessuno frega un cazzo di accettarci per quello che siamo. Preferiscono acchiappare l'Arcistufo di turno, e additarlo come il traditoreh, per puntellare la loro visione della vita, piccola o grande che sia. A me fregancazzo, io prendo le persone per quello che mi possono dare. Quando posso, rubo, quando non c'é nulla da prendere scarto. La differenza tra me e (molti, non tutti) gli altri sta nel fatto che io lo dico. Qui.


  Ok, vedo che non hai capito quello che ho detto. Te lo rispiego per l'ultima volta perchè poi alla fine il mio tempo per me è prezioso. Quando parli di mondi interiori, parla del tuo, che a quello degli altri pensano gli altri, meglio di te di sicuro perchè del loro ci hanno più pratica. Il problema non è dare un giudizio sul comportamento altrui, che come tu dici tutti fanno, il problema è giudicare gli altri da quello che secondo te sono. In questo nessuno ha titolo, tu ed io men che meno. A me in definitiva delle ipocrisie tue, mie, degli altri frega niente, ognuno si smazza le sue, a me interessa capire i motivi o arrivare a supporli con buona approsimazione, per alcuni sembra evidente, per altri molto meno. A me non interessa dare dello sporco traditore o del cornuto a qualcuno, non per buona educazione, proprio perchè non me ne frega niente. Preferisco capire qualcosa della natura umana, quando se ne presenta l'occasione e qui si presenta anche spesso. Per me qui dentro puoi fare il leone da tastiera quanto ti pare, lo zoo è ben fornito, c'è persino chi pretende di aver allargato i propri orizzonti solo perchè ha aperto le gambe o chi come te finge che dell' opinione degli altri frega niente, insultando (insultando perchè per offendere ci vuole una stoffa che non possiedi) e tenendo banco ad oltranza come se qui si dovesse dimostrare qualcosa. La dimostrazione tranquillizzati, qui non c'è, c'è solo nella vita fuori, personale di ciascuno, nella tua famiglia e dove vivi.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno é esente dal giudizio altrui. E tutti quelli che scrivono _nessuno mi può giudicare _, si beccano di rimando solo una sonora pernacchia


Chi non sa giudicare è un incosciente, certo che si può e si deve giudicare, è una attività continua e quotidiana praticamente su ogni fatto di vita

Chi dice "nessuno mi può giudicare" semplicemente dice che non desidera il giudizio di nessuno, probabilmente desidera altro e forse manco se ne rende conto

In passato c'è stato chi ha aperto 3d chiedendo esplicitamente che specifici utenti si astenessero dal dare il loro giudizio, intervenendo nel 3d, uno in particolare lo ricordo benissimo.

E fu clamoroso e paradossale, ma così fu

A quel punto se uno lo da lo stesso, tutto bene...

Ma risponde a un suo bisogno proprio,...  Non lo prescrive il dottore di dare il proprio giudizio

mica è un reato


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, vedo che non hai capito quello che ho detto. Te lo rispiego per l'ultima volta perchè poi alla fine il mio tempo per me è prezioso. Quando parli di mondi interiori, parla del tuo, che a quello degli altri pensano gli altri, meglio di te di sicuro perchè del loro ci hanno più pratica. Il problema non è dare un giudizio sul comportamento altrui, che come tu dici tutti fanno, il problema è giudicare gli altri da quello che secondo te sono. In questo nessuno ha titolo, tu ed io men che meno. A me in definitiva delle ipocrisie tue, mie, degli altri frega niente, ognuno si smazza le sue, a me interessa capire i motivi o arrivare a supporli con buona approsimazione, per alcuni sembra evidente, per altri molto meno. A me non interessa dare dello sporco traditore o del cornuto a qualcuno, non per buona educazione, proprio perchè non me ne frega niente. Preferisco capire qualcosa della natura umana, quando se ne presenta l'occasione e qui si presenta anche spesso. Per me qui dentro puoi fare il leone da tastiera quanto ti pare, lo zoo è ben fornito, c'è persino chi pretende di aver allargato i propri orizzonti solo perchè ha aperto le gambe o chi come te finge che dell' opinione degli altri frega niente, insultando (insultando perchè per offendere ci vuole una stoffa che non possiedi) e tenendo banco ad oltranza come se qui si dovesse dimostrare qualcosa. La dimostrazione tranquillizzati, qui non c'è, c'è solo nella vita fuori, personale di ciascuno, nella tua famiglia e dove vivi.


Avevo capito pure prima. E secondo me stai mentendo. É un problema tuo, mica mio.
Qui siamo gente che, in anonimato, si mette in gioco e racconta quei mondi interiori, con il rischio di trovarsi insultata dall'Arci di turno o, dall'estremo opposto, dal trilobita di turno, o oggetto delle viscide attenzioni di chi cerca di capire la natura umana tra gli animali dello zoo (fantastica questa ). Menzogna regina, il dato che il vero noi stessi sarebbe altrove mentre Questa sarebbe una specie di pantomima. Non è sempre vero, non è vero per tutti. Molto spesso, magari quando ti trovi fuori a vivere una vita in cui dire quello che pensi può essere inopportuno, il vero te esce qui. O uno dei veri te. 
Io non sono confuso, sei tu che ragioni a codice binario.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In passato c'è stato chi ha aperto 3d chiedendo esplicitamente che specifici utenti si astenessero dal dare il loro giudizio, intervenendo nel 3d, uno in particolare lo ricordo benissimo.
> E fu clamoroso e paradossale, ma così fu
> mica è un reato


No ma é stupido. Ma stupido forte.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma é stupido. Ma stupido forte.


C'è chi teme il giudizio.. è un dato di fatto

C'è chi teme il giudizio di Arci o quello di chessoio

E chi desidera il giudizio sbaciucchioso e coccoloso di Caio, e Sempronio..

È un limite, enorme.. ma di contraltare, almeno riconoscere preventivamente un limite è già qualcosa, rispetto a sentirsi pronti davanti al mondo e andare fuori di testa alla prima osservazione destabilizzante.

Anche se così uno ricerca solo conforto, e non confronto (come invece immagina)


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (come invece immagina)


o millanta


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è chi teme il giudizio.. è un dato di fatto


Qui puoi tranquillamente evitare di interloquire con chi non ti garba.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche se così uno ricerca solo conforto, e non confronto (come invece immagina


Pratica comunque legittima.
Lo è di meno quando più che il conforto, ed escluso il confronto, vuol solo avere 'ragione'.


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> d'accordissimo. Ma non é un discorso stile _chi é senza peccato scagli la prima pietra_ è proprio che il giudizio morale, in quanto tale é 'na strunzata. *Si giudicano i comportamenti sulla base degli effetti che hanno, di quanto spostano, di quanti danni fanno e di come di reagisce a quei danni*. Nel caso specifico.
> Non misurandone il valore sulla base dei sani principi.


Questo è il giudizio politico (etica della responsabilità), che ha una sua rilevante importanza anche nei rapporti personali, naturalmente, e in particolare quando - come nel caso del tradimento - si verifichi, nell'ambito dei rapporti personali, una situazione di vera e propria inimicizia, latente (quando il tradimento non è scoperto) o conclamata (quando ti beccano). 
Situazione di vera e propria inimicizia perchè, per quanto esista un terzo (il giudice che decreta la separazione, ma oggi l'adulterio non è più reato, il che in realtà complica il giudizio e la pacificazione), viene a cessare il presupposto della fiducia e della concordia tra le parti, e subentra invece il presupposto della sfiducia e della paura reciproca, che sono le condizioni normali della politica, specie della politica internazionale, che come noto è dominata dai rapporti di forza. 
In questa situazione, il retto e prudente giudizio politico ha una grande importanza, perchè limita i danni della "guerra", suggerendo di evitare l'escalation alla guerra totale per le sue ricadute sulla "popolazione civile", cioè i figli, un asset che almeno in linea di principio sta a cuore a entrambi i contendenti: che però possono decidere di scatenare una guerra civile e di "conquistare menti e cuori" dei civili-figli guadagnandoli alla loro causa. Quando ciò accade, che Dio li aiuti.
L'etica dell'intenzione ("i retti principi" a cui si aderisce) fanno ridere il politico, che però ride meno se si ricorda che le società in generale, e le famiglie in particolare, si reggono anzitutto sulla adesione, il più possibile sincera, ai "retti principi", e che quando questa adesione manchi, è a rischio la coesione sociale, e dunque la solidità e resilienza sia delle famiglie, sia delle società nel loro complesso, sia degli individui, che non si causano da sè soli.
Insomma, sarebbe una bella cosa se convivessero entrambi gli atteggiamenti, l'adesione (se possibile sincera e meditata) ai "sani principi", e la capacità di giudicare e agire alla luce delle conseguenze, sia quando tutto va bene sia soprattutto quando va male.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> o millanta


Anche, perché no...
Ma a quale livello di consapevolezza è l'enigma irrisolvibile dall'esterno



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pratica comunque legittima.
> Lo è di meno quando più che il conforto, ed escluso il confronto, vuol solo avere 'ragione'.


Io parto dal presupposto che ognuno abbia le sue "buone ragioni" per qualsiasi cosa che fa, e poterle spiegare è interessante, e ascoltarle anche

Poi.. c'è chi cerca utenza simile per recitare insieme il Kyrie eleison .. 

Legittimo.. ma di scarso interesse x me

Io sono interessato più a persone molto diverse da me, con cui dare cose e prendere cose

Anche se molto spesso quel che ho preso sono dei "vaffanculo" :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche, perché no...
> Ma a quale livello di consapevolezza è l'enigma irrisolvibile


Io veramente pensavo che il gioco qui fosse esattamente scoprire questo. A quale livello di consapevolezza chi entra qui se la racconta


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Questo è il giudizio politico (etica della responsabilità), che ha una sua rilevante importanza anche nei rapporti personali, naturalmente, e in particolare quando - come nel caso del tradimento - si verifichi, nell'ambito dei rapporti personali, una situazione di vera e propria inimicizia, latente (quando il tradimento non è scoperto) o conclamata (quando ti beccano).
> Situazione di vera e propria inimicizia perchè, per quanto esista un terzo (il giudice che decreta la separazione, ma oggi l'adulterio non è più reato, il che in realtà complica il giudizio e la pacificazione), viene a cessare il presupposto della fiducia e della concordia tra le parti, e subentra invece il presupposto della sfiducia e della paura reciproca, che sono le condizioni normali della politica, specie della politica internazionale, che come noto è dominata dai rapporti di forza.
> In questa situazione, il retto e prudente giudizio politico ha una grande importanza, perchè limita i danni della "guerra", suggerendo di evitare l'escalation alla guerra totale per le sue ricadute sulla "popolazione civile", cioè i figli, un asset che almeno in linea di principio sta a cuore a entrambi i contendenti: che però possono decidere di scatenare una guerra civile e di "conquistare menti e cuori" dei civili-figli guadagnandoli alla loro causa. Quando ciò accade, che Dio li aiuti.
> L'etica dell'intenzione ("i retti principi" a cui si aderisce) fanno ridere il politico, che però ride meno se si ricorda che le società in generale, e le famiglie in particolare, si reggono anzitutto sulla adesione, il più possibile sincera, ai "retti principi", e che quando questa adesione manchi, è a rischio la coesione sociale, e dunque la solidità e resilienza sia delle famiglie, sia delle società nel loro complesso, sia degli individui, che non si causano da sè soli.
> Insomma, sarebbe una bella cosa se convivessero entrambi gli atteggiamenti, l'adesione (se possibile sincera e meditata) ai "sani principi", e la capacità di giudicare e agire alla luce delle conseguenze, sia quando tutto va bene sia soprattutto quando va male.


Quotone. MA. Avere una pluralità di sistemi di giudizio ha il grosso rischio intrinseco di ritrovarsi a scegliere il metodo in base al risultato che vuoi ottenere.
E soprattutto, assumendo che l'etica dell'intenzione sia tutto sommato un sofisticato sistema di controllo sociale fatto per ingabbiare la gente fornendogli kit di risposte preconfezionate a domande scomode, sarebbe da idioti viverne in conformità dopo aver capito il trucco, non credi?
La cosa più bella di vivere in un'epoca in cui i valori crollano come castelli di carte é che si intravede quello che c'è dietro. A quel punto o fai il complottista rettiliano oppure l'hacker dentro il sistema.


----------



## spleen (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Avevo capito pure prima. E secondo me stai mentendo. É un problema tuo, mica mio. Qui siamo gente che, in anonimato, si mette in gioco e racconta quei mondi interiori, con il rischio di trovarsi insultata dall'Arci di turno o, dall'estremo opposto, dal trilobita di turno, o oggetto delle viscide attenzioni di chi cerca di capire la natura umana tra gli animali dello zoo (fantastica questa ). Menzogna regina, il dato che il vero noi stessi sarebbe altrove mentre Questa sarebbe una specie di pantomima. Non è sempre vero, non è vero per tutti. Molto spesso, magari quando ti trovi fuori a vivere una vita in cui dire quello che pensi può essere inopportuno, il vero te esce qui. O uno dei veri te.  Io non sono confuso, sei tu che ragioni a codice binario.


  Hehehe, prendiamo atto che vivi qui dentro, che il tuo vero essere traspare solo qui. Dura la vita fuori eh.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io veramente pensavo che il gioco qui fosse esattamente scoprire questo. A quale livello di consapevolezza chi entra qui se la racconta


Per qualcuno può essere anche questo il gioco, Perché no

Ci sarà anche chi come gioco ha metter contro utenti, o agganciare x trombare

Tutti i giochi sono ammessi, secondo me, nella misura in cui ci sono giocatori adeguati e stimolati a quello stesso gioco

E nessuno deve rendere conto del proprio più di tanto

Se ne ha consapevolezza e lo gioca in serenità e con piacere


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per qualcuno può essere anche questo il gioco, Perché no
> 
> Ci sarà anche chi come gioco ha metter contro utenti, o agganciare x trombare
> 
> ...


Skorpio mi sa che ti quoto anzi doppio crepi l’avarizia


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> anzi doppio crepi l’avarizia


:rotfl: crepi!!


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Hehehe, prendiamo atto che vivi qui dentro, che il tuo vero essere traspare solo qui. Dura la vita fuori eh.


Sempre detto di vivere e lavorare in contesti ad altissimo tasso di ipocrisia, Non mi pare di averlo mai negato. Penso che se la gente sapesse quello che realmente mi passa per la testa probabilmente sarei isolato da ogni singolo contesto sociale che mi porta soldi.


----------



## MariLea (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre detto di vivere e lavorare in contesti ad altissimo tasso di ipocrisia, Non mi pare di averlo mai negato. Penso che se la gente sapesse quello che realmente mi passa per la testa probabilmente sarei isolato da ogni singolo contesto sociale che mi porta soldi.


E sarà questo che qui crea l'invidia degli ipocriti


----------



## twinpeaks (8 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quotone. MA. Avere una pluralità di sistemi di giudizio ha il grosso rischio intrinseco di ritrovarsi a scegliere il metodo in base al risultato che vuoi ottenere.
> E soprattutto, assumendo che l'etica dell'intenzione sia tutto sommato un sofisticato sistema di controllo sociale fatto per ingabbiare la gente fornendogli kit di risposte preconfezionate a domande scomode, sarebbe da idioti viverne in conformità dopo aver capito il trucco, non credi?
> La cosa più bella di vivere in un'epoca in cui i valori crollano come castelli di carte é che *si intravede quello che c'è dietro*. A quel punto o fai il complottista rettiliano oppure l'hacker dentro il sistema.



Il fatto è che "intravedere quello che c'è dietro" è facile solo se si intende il sistema di valori di una civiltà come un puro mezzo di governo, o addirittura un imbroglio organizzato dai potenti, etc. Questo aspetto del backstage è sempre presente, in qualsiasi civiltà e momento storico, perchè è sempre possibile strumentalizzare qualsiasi valore. Il quale valore vale, cioè ha efficacia effettuale, solo in quanto c'è qualcos'altro che lo garantisce, che sia un fondamento metafisico o semplicemente la fede che gli prestano gli individui componenti una civiltà. 
Terra terra: è la stessa cosa del denaro, che sino a poco tempo fa era garantito dal tallone aureo (ogni banconota era virtualmente coperta dall'oro detenuto dalle banche centrali, e "pagabile al portatore") mentre oggi è moneta fiduciaria, cioè emessa senza alcun sottostante materiale, e garantita soltanto dalla fiducia dei prenditori (se domani io emettessi una nuova moneta scritturale con il mio laptop e tutti la accettassero, essa in nulla sarebbe diversa dall'euro, dollaro, rublo, etc.). 
Quest'ultimo paradosso mostra come abbia importanza decisiva il paradigma culturale che informa una civiltà, cioè a dire che orienta i pensieri e i sentimenti dei suoi componenti. C'è un grande sociologo russo, emigrato negli USA dopo la rivoluzione e docente ad Harvard,  che ha studiato molto seriamente la cosa, Pitirim Sorokin. A distanza di decenni, si vede meglio la lungimiranza delle sue analisi: 

https://satyagraha.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/pitirim-sorkin-crisis-of-modernity/


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E sarà questo che qui crea l'invidia degli ipocriti


Mica colpa mia se gli altri si sono fusi con la maschera. Io quando posso me la levo e respiro 


twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il fatto è che "intravedere quello che c'è dietro" *è facile* solo se si intende il sistema di valori di una civiltà come un puro mezzo di governo, o addirittura un imbroglio organizzato dai potenti, etc. Questo aspetto del backstage è sempre presente, in qualsiasi civiltà e momento storico, perchè è sempre possibile strumentalizzare qualsiasi valore. Il quale valore vale, cioè ha efficacia effettuale, solo in quanto c'è qualcos'altro che lo garantisce, che sia un fondamento metafisico o semplicemente la fede che gli prestano gli individui componenti una civiltà.
> Terra terra: è la stessa cosa del denaro, che sino a poco tempo fa era garantito dal tallone aureo (ogni banconota era virtualmente coperta dall'oro detenuto dalle banche centrali, e "pagabile al portatore") mentre oggi è moneta fiduciaria, cioè emessa senza alcun sottostante materiale, e garantita soltanto dalla fiducia dei prenditori (se domani io emettessi una nuova moneta scritturale con il mio laptop e tutti la accettassero, essa in nulla sarebbe diversa dall'euro, dollaro, rublo, etc.).
> Quest'ultimo paradosso mostra come abbia importanza decisiva il paradigma culturale che informa una civiltà, cioè a dire che orienta i pensieri e i sentimenti dei suoi componenti. C'è un grande sociologo russo, emigrato negli USA dopo la rivoluzione e docente ad Harvard,  che ha studiato molto seriamente la cosa, Pitirim Sorokin. A distanza di decenni, si vede meglio la lungimiranza delle sue analisi:
> 
> https://satyagraha.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/pitirim-sorkin-crisis-of-modernity/


Bello l'articolo, mi è piaciuta l'analisi di Sorokin. Leggo sempre volentieri chi fa sintesi. Resta il fatto che, di fronte al maestoso fluire delle correnti della storia, uno può decidere se andare a corrente, andare controcorrente oppure garantirsi un po' di indipendenza di pensiero sfruttando la corrente Ma rimanendo con il cervello attivo. Io non ho bisogno di giustificare il mio modo di essere e di pensare in virtù della _compliance_ ad una certa onda portante. A me interessa esattamente capire come si muove quell'onda portante per capire se mi è utile o no. Valori inclusi.
Della serie, non me ne frega un cazzo di essere armonia con l'universo. Molto semplicemente quando sarò carne da vermi voglio lasciare dietro di me quello che ho costruito fuori di me. Quello che ho costruito dentro di me tanto morirà con me.
Sul grassetto: quando parli di popolazione generale è facilissimo.


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E sarà questo che qui crea l'invidia degli ipocriti


L'invidia per un ipocrita????
Ma ti leggi? E leggi chi perori?


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'invidia per un ipocrita???? Ma ti leggi? E leggi chi perori?


  Lascia stare, qualcuno non riesce proprio a contemplare il fatto che ci siano persone che non hanno dentro il cervello la merda che fa da linea guida.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'invidia per un ipocrita????
> Ma ti leggi? E leggi chi perori?





spleen ha detto:


> Lascia stare, qualcuno non riesce proprio a contemplare il fatto che ci siano persone che non hanno dentro il cervello la merda che fa da linea guida.


Fatevi un'altra domanda. Ma non sarete voi quelli che le persone al netto della tifoseria tradito/traditore non riuscite a giudicarle? Tutto sto disprezzo ostentato, per Arci e chi lo "perora". Sembrano i monitidemmerda di Oscuro. Occhio che vi crescono gli occhiali neri.


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fatevi un'altra domanda. Ma non sarete voi quelli che le persone al netto della tifoseria tradito/traditore non riuscite a giudicarle? Tutto sto disprezzo ostentato, per Arci e chi lo "perora". Sembrano i monitidemmerda di Oscuro. Occhio che vi crescono gli occhiali neri.


  Il giudizio nei tuoi confronti ed il disprezzo lo leggi solo tu e lo leggi perchè in fondo sei tu stesso a disprezzarti e a voler vestire il ruolo del "robin hood" dei cattivissimi me. Il problema e sono stanco di spiegartelo è che hai una visione limitata del genere umano, se uno si dà dei paletti, dei principi, e cerca faticosamente magari di rispettarli, (riuscendoci o meno non importa) non è detto per forza che sia un ipocrita, magari è una persona che pensa e crede in qualcosa di positivo per se stesso e per gli altri. (Non ti sfiora nemmeno l'idea, vero?) Il giochetto io merda uguale tutto merda è la tua cazzo di giustificazione per estendere e per giustificarti. Paletti, capito? Tipo quelli che ti dai tu per stare zitto, per non esprimere il disprezzo giornaliero per gli altri che ti fanno fare soldi. Comunque basta così, se tua moglie non te la dà e sei incazzato col mondo a me potrà pure magari dispiacere, ma guarda che in fondo sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il giudizio nei tuoi confronti ed il disprezzo lo leggi solo tu.


Veramente ce l'ho letto anche io

È qualora ci fosse, non sarebbe ne vietato ne reato

Ma ce l'ho letto anche io


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente ce l'ho letto anche io  È qualora ci fosse, non sarebbe ne vietato ne reato  Ma ce l'ho letto anche io


  Il disprezzo verso quello che sostiene di sicuro. Col beneficio che la persona (questo sempre ) potrebbe essere tutt' altro (Alla faccia che qui dentro traspare tutto). E che l' autodencantato genio del male sia solo una persona che come tutte le altre cerca di vivere quanto meglio può, con le sue magagne e i sui pregi.


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il giudizio nei tuoi confronti ed il disprezzo lo leggi solo tu e lo leggi perchè in fondo sei tu stesso a disprezzarti e a voler vestire il ruolo del "robin hood" dei cattivissimi me. Il problema e sono stanco di spiegartelo è che hai una visione limitata del genere umano, se uno si dà dei paletti, dei principi, e cerca faticosamente magari di rispettarli, (riuscendoci o meno non importa) non è detto per forza che sia un ipocrita, magari è una persona che pensa e crede in qualcosa di positivo per se stesso e per gli altri. (Non ti sfiora nemmeno l'idea, vero?) Il giochetto io merda uguale tutto merda è la tua cazzo di giustificazione per estendere e per giustificarti. Paletti, capito? Tipo quelli che ti dai tu per stare zitto, per non esprimere il disprezzo giornaliero per gli altri che ti fanno fare soldi. Comunque basta così, se tua moglie non te la dà e sei incazzato col mondo a me potrà pure magari dispiacere, ma guarda che in fondo sono cazzi tuoi.


Cioè, veramente.....uno così ha senz'altro dei problemi....Io li ho e li ho dichiarati.....Ma qui stiamo solo definendo la sua personalità in seguito agli attacchi ed al dileggio del tutto gratuiti che il nostro sparge qua dentro. Lui è il primo a dire che porta una maschera nella quotidianità, che è un opportunista, che sfrutta le situazioni a suo esclusivo vantaggio prescindendo da etica e morale.... Forse non riesce a concepire che vi sia chi non ha maschere, che si comporta dignitosamente ed in linea coi principii che si è dato sempre,nel limite del possibile,anche pagando per questo; non parlo della coerenza dello stupido.....ma l'adesione per quanto possibile a dei valori.Valori che,termine non contemplato nel dizionario del nostro leone da tastiera,si ispirano all'etica ed alla morale: altri termini sconosciuti al vocabolario. 
Classico prototipo del penalista che difende il delinquente sapendo che lo sia.... non per il "principo etico" che anche Caino debba avere garantita la possibilità della propria difesa,del "giusto" giudizio ma, evidentemente solo per lucro; salvo poi disprezzare il patrocinato . Chi è contiguo a questo mondo ne viene contaminato (mi viene in mente l'avvocato di Carlitos :Sean Penn).
 E poi forse gli sparano....
Anche chi approccia il mondo dei cornuti con la medesima dirittura e considerazione,di se e degli altri,pur con la maschera ben calata corre il rischio di esserne risucchiato....Ed il fatto di stare qua dentro H24 per me significa che stia cercando di levarsela,quella maschera....Ma, forse, come diceva (per gli altri) oramai è tutt'uno con la faccia ,e qualche conferma alle sue teorie da parte di qualcuno soggiogato dalla sua innegabile verve la trova pure.....


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> una persona che come tutte le altre .


Appunto.. più che altro sostiene un meccanismo di salvaguardia, che più o meno come hai scritto tu, spalma uniformemente


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Cioè, veramente.....uno così ha senz'altro dei problemi....Io li ho e li ho dichiarati.....Ma qui stiamo solo definendo la sua personalità in seguito agli attacchi ed al dileggio del tutto gratuiti che il nostro sparge qua dentro. Lui è il primo a dire che porta una maschera nella quotidianità, che è un opportunista, che sfrutta le situazioni a suo esclusivo vantaggio prescindendo da etica e morale.... Forse non riesce a concepire che vi sia chi non ha maschere, che si comporta dignitosamente ed in linea coi principii che si è dato sempre,nel limite del possibile,anche pagando per questo; non parlo della coerenza dello stupido.....ma l'adesione per quanto possibile a dei valori.Valori che,termine non contemplato nel dizionario del nostro leone da tastiera,si ispirano all'etica ed alla morale: altri termini sconosciuti al vocabolario.
> Classico prototipo del penalista che difende il delinquente sapendo che lo sia.... non per il "principo etico" che anche Caino debba avere garantita la possibilità della propria difesa,del "giusto" giudizio ma, evidentemente solo per lucro; salvo poi disprezzare il patrocinato . Chi è contiguo a questo mondo ne viene contaminato (mi viene in mente l'avvocato di Carlitos :Sean Penn).
> E poi forse gli sparano....
> Anche chi approccia il mondo dei cornuti con la medesima dirittura e considerazione,di se e degli altri,pur con la maschera ben calata corre il rischio di esserne risucchiato....Ed il fatto di stare qua dentro H24 per me significa che stia cercando di levarsela,quella maschera....Ma, forse, come diceva (per gli altri) oramai è tutt'uno con la faccia ,e qualche conferma alle sue teorie da parte di qualcuno soggiogato dalla sua innegabile verve la trova pure.....


Scusa eh.. fammi capire..

Se te sei un professionista, e consideri un tuo ottimo cliente un emerito coglione, tu che fai?

Gli dici: "buongiorno coglionazzo" stile commendator Catelani vs Fantozzi?

Giusto x capire..

Che in questo weekend end, per motivi di lavoro dovrei teoricamente farlo almeno 250 volte


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa eh.. fammi capire..
> 
> Se te sei un professionista, e consideri un tuo ottimo cliente un emerito coglione, tu che fai?
> 
> ...


Almeno non sputo nel piatto in cui mangio.....Poi la mia disamina andava oltre alla considerazione personale di un soggetto cui, eventualmente per la pagnotta devo essere deferente; era proprio invece riferita al sistema di valutazione ,non all'aspetto deontologico.


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa eh.. fammi capire..
> 
> Se te sei un professionista, e consideri un tuo ottimo cliente un emerito coglione, tu che fai?
> 
> ...





Il lavoro rende liberi.....


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Almeno non sputo nel piatto in cui mangio.....Poi la mia disamina andava oltre alla considerazione personale di un soggetto cui, eventualmente per la pagnotta devo essere deferente; era proprio invece riferita al sistema di valutazione ,non all'aspetto deontologico.


Va bene.. .. ma ripulendo da valutazione di ogni tipo sulla persona, con cui uno poi giustamente può prendere o meno le sue misure, in base agli sputi sul piatto vuoto...

Se io oggi faccio 250 sorrisi quando penso 250 volte coglione, ho o non ho una maschera?

E una doppia faccia?

Perché io dico che ce l'ho. E la vedo pure chiaramente, e ad esempio QUI lo posso dire con la massima tranquillità senza drammatiche lotte intestine dentro di me


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene.. .. ma ripulendo da valutazione di ogni tipo sulla persona, con cui uno poi giustamente può prendere o meno le sue misure, in base agli sputi sul piatto vuoto...
> 
> Se io oggi faccio 250 sorrisi quando penso 250 volte coglione, ho o non ho una maschera?
> 
> ...


Il problema non sono i sorrisi che sono cortesia e empatia umana, ma proprio la mancanza di empatia che ti fa pensare che l’altro sia un coglione.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non sono i sorrisi che sono cortesia e empatia umana, ma proprio la mancanza di empatia che ti fa pensare che l’altro sia un coglione.


Ripeto però, si ricade sul personale

E io ho scritto ad Arci in passato che a livello PERSONALE non sarebbe per me una persona interessante per approfondimento. Per N motivi

Questo non vuol dire che io sono bravo e lui un ipocrita, che io non ho maschere, e lui si

Io sono perfettamente conscio che le maschere di cui lui parla esistono, almeno per me

Poi ci sarà quello/a bravo/a che è libero a 360° h24 365gg anno.

E a un grosso cliente lo chiama coglione, se lo pensa.


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non sono i sorrisi che sono cortesia e empatia umana, ma proprio la mancanza di empatia che ti fa pensare che l’altro sia un coglione.


Esatto....eppoi un bel tacere non fu mai detto.....Le considerazioni sgradevoli te le tieni.... perché qui rasentiamo l'aspetto deontologico ,in generale eh!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripeto però, si ricade sul personale
> 
> E io ho scritto ad Arci in passato che a livello PERSONALE non sarebbe per me una persona interessante per approfondimento. Per N motivi
> 
> ...


Ma no.
Perché sono giudizi che evidentemente nulla hanno a che fare con i rapporti di lavoro.
Altra cosa sarebbe difendere un Pacciani sostenendo che sia un buon padre di famiglia, lavoratore che non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Perché sono giudizi che evidentemente nulla hanno a che fare con i rapporti di lavoro.
> Altra cosa sarebbe difendere un Pacciani sostenendo che sia un buon padre di famiglia, lavoratore che non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


Però io non difendo nessuno.. 

Parlavo di ipocrisia, della MIA ipocrisia, e Delle MIE maschere, che conosco e benone.

Poi ognuno deve fare i conti con le sue, giustamente, se pensa di avercele.

A proposito.. Ho da poco salutato uno dei 250 coglioni di cui sopra.

Direi il coglione principale...

Che ha praticamente distrutto un evento di cui sto curando il coordinamento e l'effettiva realizzazione

Mi ha chiesto preoccupato come secondo me stava andando il tutto

Gli ho risposto che tutto sommato poteva andare peggio.

In effetti non c'è stato ancora alcun incendio, e nemmeno una inondazione


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però io non difendo nessuno..
> 
> Parlavo di ipocrisia, della MIA ipocrisia, e Delle MIE maschere, che conosco e benone.
> 
> ...


Forse non mi sono trovata in situazioni simili.
Normalmente mi esprimo pure troppo. Certamente a volte sono riuscita a tacere. Mi sono anche sentita rimproverare l’espressione. Evidentemente non potrei giocare a poker


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Perché sono giudizi che evidentemente nulla hanno a che fare con i rapporti di lavoro.
> Altra cosa sarebbe difendere un Pacciani sostenendo che sia un buon padre di famiglia, lavoratore che non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


Beh... i suoi avvocati forse dicevano quello....
È l'esempio del prototipo del penalista rampante ed antietico che facevo.....


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono trovata in situazioni simili.
> Normalmente mi esprimo pure troppo. Certamente a volte sono riuscita a tacere. Mi sono anche sentita rimproverare l’espressione. Evidentemente non potrei giocare a poker


Ma io ti credo 

In effetti parlavo di me.. 

Io a poker ero bravuccio..


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Il giudizio nei tuoi confronti ed il disprezzo lo leggi solo tu *e lo leggi perchè in fondo sei tu stesso a disprezzarti *e a voler vestire il ruolo del "robin hood" dei cattivissimi me. Il problema e sono stanco di spiegartelo è che hai una visione limitata del genere umano, se uno si dà dei paletti, dei principi, e cerca faticosamente magari di rispettarli, (riuscendoci o meno non importa) non è detto per forza che sia un ipocrita, magari è una persona che pensa e crede in qualcosa di positivo per se stesso e per gli altri. (Non ti sfiora nemmeno l'idea, vero?) Il giochetto *io merda uguale tutto merda* è la tua cazzo di giustificazione per estendere e per giustificarti. Paletti, capito? Tipo quelli che ti dai tu per stare zitto, per non esprimere il disprezzo giornaliero per gli altri che ti fanno fare soldi. Comunque basta così, se tua moglie non te la dà e sei incazzato col mondo a me potrà pure magari dispiacere, ma guarda che in fondo sono cazzi tuoi.


eccolooooo!!!! eccimancava! il codice binario! Se-fai-questo-allora-per-forza-vuol-dire-che
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io la visione limitata non la ho del genere umano, la ho di certi soggetti giudicanti in cui inciampo sovente qui dentro. 
E non sto facendo Robin Hood, prendo solo per il culo i _retta via people_. Siete voi che la vedete in termini di tifo traditi contro traditori. E questo, si, è da genterella.
Sul secondo grassetto...fantastico: come se un lupo disprezzasse le pecore. Se ti dai dei valori, cerchi faticosamente di rispettarli e il giochetto non funziona, trovi qualcuno che fa godere tua moglie come tu non hai mai nemmeno immaginato MAGARI sarà che avevi il cervello talmente pieno di valori da non aver fatto il factchecking su quello che _era da fare_ perchè pensavi a cosa _sarebbe stato giusto fare_. E ti ritrovi giustamente solo e malmenato. E se non ti rialzi e ti svegli, ma frigni appellandoti ai valori che ti hanno tradito (loro, non la moglieputtanafedifragaditurno) perchè ci credevi, arrivo in volata. A prenderti bellamente per il culo, altro che accoglienza. Che mi moje me la devo trombare anche io sovente e tosto che sennò ella andrebbe a cercare altrove, visto che siamo TUTTI sul mercato.
Damme retta, turista delle corna, invece di fare il guardone telematico, vattene nelle piazzole degli autogrill che magari qualche coppietta che ti fa la carità e ti fa salire in macchina la trovi
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> eccolooooo!!!! eccimancava! il codice binario! Se-fai-questo-allora-per-forza-vuol-dire-che :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io la visione limitata non la ho del genere umano, la ho di certi soggetti giudicanti in cui inciampo sovente qui dentro.  E non sto facendo Robin Hood, prendo solo per il culo i _retta via people_. Siete voi che la vedete in termini di tifo traditi contro traditori. E questo, si, è da genterella. Sul secondo grassetto...fantastico: come se un lupo disprezzasse le pecore. Se ti dai dei valori, cerchi faticosamente di rispettarli e il giochetto non funziona, trovi qualcuno che fa godere tua moglie come tu non hai mai nemmeno immaginato MAGARI sarà che avevi il cervello talmente pieno di valori da non aver fatto il factchecking su quello che _era da fare_ perchè pensavi a cosa _sarebbe stato giusto fare_. E ti ritrovi giustamente solo e malmenato. E se non ti rialzi e ti svegli, ma frigni appellandoti ai valori che ti hanno tradito (loro, non la moglieputtanafedifragaditurno) perchè ci credevi, arrivo in volata. A prenderti bellamente per il culo, altro che accoglienza. Che mi moje me la devo trombare anche io sovente e tosto che sennò ella andrebbe a cercare altrove, visto che siamo TUTTI sul mercato. Damme retta, turista delle corna, invece di fare il guardone telematico, vattene nelle piazzole degli autogrill che magari qualche coppietta che ti fa la carità e ti fa salire in macchina la trovi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Descrizine sbagliata, riprova sarai più fortunato eheheh. L'enfasi tradisce un certo nervosismo. A corto di argomenti? Ciaone.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Descrizine sbagliata, riprova sarai più fortunato eheheh. L'enfasi tradisce un certo nervosismo. A corto di argomenti? Ciaone.


Descrizione sbagliatissima. E poi enfatico sono di mio. Mai fidarsi dei finti disinteressati. Soprattutto nelle piazzole di sosta. Ciao turista, ci si vede al prossimo puttantour


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Descrizione sbagliatissima. E poi enfatico sono di mio. Mai fidarsi dei finti disinteressati. Soprattutto nelle piazzole di sosta. Ciao turista, ci si vede al prossimo puttantour


 Ocio che è arrivato il lupo, si, lupo alberto, va a farte la gallina va.


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Descrizine sbagliata, riprova sarai più fortunato eheheh. L'enfasi tradisce un certo nervosismo. A corto di argomenti? Ciaone.


Lui???? :rotfl:alla faccia della risposta ricca di argomenti!
Resta nell'angolino con dignità che ci fai una figura migliore.
Non è sminuendo gli altri che ti innalzi ed acquisti valore
Tieni per te quella "merda", "puttana" ed altre paroline eleganti che spargi per il forum... rimani con le galline e le caprette che ti fanno ciao nella tua montagnetta.


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Lui???? :rotfl:alla faccia della risposta ricca di argomenti! Resta nell'angolino con dignità che ci fai una figura migliore. Non è sminuendo gli altri che ti innalzi ed acquisti valore Tieni per te quella "merda", "puttana" ed altre paroline eleganti che spargi per il forum... rimani con le galline e le caprette che ti fanno ciao nella tua montagnetta.


  E tu chi cazzo saresti per dirmi di stare zitto? Ho gia argomentato a sufficienza, nell'angolo ci sto se voglio e quando voglio,  Ci manca anche il  fan club de noantri adesso.


----------



## MariLea (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu chi cazzo saresti per dirmi di stare zitto? Ho gia argomentato a sufficienza, nell'angolo ci sto se voglio e quando voglio,  Ci manca anche il  fan club de noantri adesso.


Non te ne sei accorto?  ti ci ha messo


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non te ne sei accorto?  ti ci ha messo


  Toh un altro ruttino.


----------



## JON (9 Dicembre 2017)

Che polverone.

Tenete presente che la diversità può essere un valore.
Mi è capitato qui di avere spesso più feeling con persone molto lontane dal mio inquadramento volontario. Altrettanto, mi sono ricreduto su posizioni che non potrei mai adottare ma delle quali non ho potuto non ammetterne le loro ragioni d'essere.


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Che polverone.  Tenete presente che la diversità può essere un valore. Mi è capitato qui di avere spesso più feeling con persone molto lontane dal mio inquadramento volontario. Altrettanto, mi sono ricreduto su posizioni che non potrei mai adottare ma delle quali non ho potuto non ammetterne le loro ragioni d'essere.


  Ma non funziona con il tentativo continuo e reiterato di ridicolizzare e togliere legittimità ai motivi del pensare altrui. (Con annesso fan club).


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non funziona con il tentativo continuo e reiterato di ridicolizzare e togliere legittimità ai motivi del pensare altrui. (Con annesso fan club).


:up:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Mi sento tanto Nanni Moretti. L'anima della festa anche quando non ci sono! :rotfl:
Il bello del forum sta anche in questo: uno entra e legge un pomeriggio di sbrodolate. Sempre attuale dare del fan club quando qualcuno prende le pizze e gli viene fatto notare. Livido is the new Black?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma non funziona con il tentativo continuo e reiterato di ridicolizzare e togliere legittimità ai motivi del pensare altrui. (Con annesso fan club).





disincantata ha detto:


> :up:


Come se gli altri fosse vietato difendere il loro modo di pensare. Bacchettoncelli miei, siete in 20 contro uno e volete anche fare le vittime? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu chi cazzo saresti per dirmi di stare zitto?


Enfatico però...


spleen ha detto:


> L'enfasi tradisce un certo nervosismo. A corto di argomenti? Ciaone.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Che polverone.
> 
> Tenete presente che la diversità può essere un valore.
> Mi è capitato qui di avere spesso più feeling con persone molto lontane dal mio inquadramento volontario. Altrettanto, mi sono ricreduto su posizioni che non potrei mai adottare ma delle quali non ho potuto non ammetterne le loro ragioni d'essere.


Si chiama spirito critico. Non tutti lo hanno e non tutti quelli che lo hanno lo sanno usare. Come il cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non sono i sorrisi che sono cortesia e empatia umana, ma proprio la mancanza di empatia che ti fa pensare che l’altro sia un coglione.


Tu sei in grado di capire il brivido del potere che passa per la testa di una donna in ginocchio mentre l'uomo di un'altra le sborra in gola? No. Nemmeno lontamente. É mancanza di empatia? Rispondi, se ne sei in grado. Perchè finché ragioni di teoremi astratti e confortanti luoghi comuni che ti tengono al calduccio sono capaci tutti.
Ma ci sono risposte che se certi pezzi di vita non li hai vissuti non ci arrivi nè ragionando né immaginando


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Lui???? :rotfl:alla faccia della risposta ricca di argomenti!
> Resta nell'angolino con dignità che ci fai una figura migliore.
> Non è sminuendo gli altri che ti innalzi ed acquisti valore
> Tieni per te quella "merda", "puttana" ed altre paroline eleganti che spargi per il forum... rimani con le galline e le caprette che ti fanno ciao nella tua montagnetta.


Non sostenitore (trice), proprio sdoppiamento alla Norman Bates....


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Lui???? :rotfl:alla faccia della risposta ricca di argomenti!
> Resta nell'angolino con dignità che ci fai una figura migliore.
> Non è sminuendo gli altri che ti innalzi ed acquisti valore
> Tieni per te quella "merda", "puttana" ed altre paroline eleganti che spargi per il forum... rimani con le galline e le caprette che ti fanno ciao nella tua montagnetta.


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Tenete presente che la diversità può essere un valore.


È vero.. può esserlo..

Secondo me dipende da come la vivi dentro di te.. e quanto questa diversità ha effetto aggressivo in te

Se ti senti aggredito, quel "può essere" non diviene un "è"

Perché quando ci si sente aggrediti o si fa un passo indietro e ci si distanzia, o se ne fa uno in avanti, rispondendo e aggredendo  a propria volta.

Ma al di là della direzione del passo (reazione), è quanto la ha scatenata che è rilevante e decidente


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero.. può esserlo..
> 
> Secondo me dipende da come la vivi dentro di te.. e quanto questa diversità ha effetto aggressivo in te
> 
> ...


Quella che giustamente chiami aggressione, perché proprio di quella si tratta, bisogna saperla scartare. Perché, in un contesto simile soprattutto, viverla sulla propria pelle significa che fa presa su aspetti personali che trovano espressione nel contesto stesso. Alla fine credo che il tutto si riduca ad un banale gioco di potere.
Adesso qui sulla gogna c'è Arcigufo, ma di comportamenti pseudo aggressivi ce ne sono anche altri. E ti dirò, ben diversi in quanto ad intenzioni subdole. Il che rende il modus di Arcigufo un po' più digeribile perché diretto. Il risultato è quello che in un certo modo lascia più spazio al confronto pur tentando continuamente di pilotarlo. È ben diverso da un giudizio tendenzioso che come conseguenza vuole affossare l'interlocutore, finendo molto spesso per castrarlo del confronto nell'intento unico di mortificarlo.

Dato che per me questa è tutta roba assodata, parlando per me, riesco in tutti i casi a scremare e a carpire aspetti interpretativi altrui a me estranei comprendendoli per quanto mi è possibile per quello che sono. Per dire, anche alcuni interventi telegrafici di Blaise (lontano da me anni luce) mi hanno rivelato nella loro semplicità delle mere verità.

Il fatto ora che questo thread verta su certi argomenti per me è solo un esercizio di protagonismo. Perché se dovessi ritenermi offeso per quello che può succedermi qui, allora dovrei preoccuparmi prima della mia stupidità.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Quella che giustamente chiami aggressione, perché proprio di quella si tratta, bisogna saperla scartare. Perché, in un contesto simile soprattutto, viverla sulla propria pelle significa che fa presa su aspetti personali che trovano espressione nel contesto stesso. Alla fine credo che il tutto si riduca ad un banale gioco di potere.
> Adesso qui sulla gogna c'è Arcigufo, ma di comportamenti pseudo aggressivi ce ne sono anche altri. E ti dirò, ben diversi in quanto ad intenzioni subdole. Il che rende il modus di Arcigufo un po' più digeribile perché diretto. Il risultato è quello che in un certo modo lascia più spazio al confronto pur tentando continuamente di pilotarlo. È ben diverso da un giudizio tendenzioso che come conseguenza vuole affossare l'interlocutore, finendo molto spesso per castrarlo del confronto nell'intento unico di mortificarlo.
> 
> Dato che per me questa è tutta roba assodata, parlando per me, riesco in tutti i casi a scremare e a carpire aspetti interpretativi altrui a me estranei comprendendoli per quanto mi è possibile per quello che sono. Per dire, anche alcuni interventi telegrafici di Blaise (lontano da me anni luce) mi hanno rivelato nella loro semplicità delle mere verità.
> ...


Mo pure aggressivo? Mannaggia che vita infame...
Ripeto fino alla nausea, se pure una cazzo di figurina su un forumme deve essere indiretta nel dire la sua siamo messi male...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Quella che giustamente chiami aggressione, perché proprio di quella si tratta, bisogna saperla scartare. Perché, in un contesto simile soprattutto, viverla sulla propria pelle significa che fa presa su aspetti personali che trovano espressione nel contesto stesso. Alla fine credo che il tutto si riduca ad un banale gioco di potere.


 però Ciriaco ha detto una cosa ben diversa, e stavolta ha ragione (ovviamente ne soffro moltissimo) quando dice che 





Skorpio ha detto:


> quanto questa diversità ha effetto aggressivo in te


 non è il modo di pormi che da fastidio, se facessi gli stessi identici discorsi dalla curva sud dei cornuti invece che dalla nord dei traditori (@Perplesso, prima che rompi sulla collocazione: metto a caso, sono calciofobico) sarei una specie di eroe nazionale. La verità è che per alcune persone e per tutta 'na serie di personcine è come vivo e come vivo il tradimento ad essere offensivo.
Io secondo diversi dovrei star qui a tenere profilo basso (o non starci affatto), col capo cosparso di cenere a scontare il peccato originale. Che io difenda quello che (secondo altri) è indifendibile _di per sè_, manda ai matti un sacco di gente. Che io abbia in mezzi dialettici per farlo chiude solo il cerchio, ma sposta poco.
vedi commenti imbecillli come questo sulla tifoseria:


stany ha detto:


> Non sostenitore (trice), proprio sdoppiamento alla Norman Bates....


#noncapiscocomesipossadareragioneadarci :rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Quella che giustamente chiami aggressione, perché proprio di quella si tratta, bisogna saperla scartare. Perché, in un contesto simile soprattutto, viverla sulla propria pelle significa che fa presa su aspetti personali che trovano espressione nel contesto stesso. Alla fine credo che il tutto si riduca ad un banale gioco di potere.
> Adesso qui sulla gogna c'è Arcigufo, ma di comportamenti pseudo aggressivi ce ne sono anche altri. E ti dirò, ben diversi in quanto ad intenzioni subdole. Il che rende il modus di Arcigufo un po' più digeribile perché diretto. Il risultato è quello che in un certo modo lascia più spazio al confronto pur tentando continuamente di pilotarlo. È ben diverso da un giudizio tendenzioso che come conseguenza vuole affossare l'interlocutore, finendo molto spesso per castrarlo del confronto nell'intento unico di mortificarlo.
> 
> Dato che per me questa è tutta roba assodata, parlando per me, riesco in tutti i casi a scremare e a carpire aspetti interpretativi altrui a me estranei comprendendoli per quanto mi è possibile per quello che sono. Per dire, anche alcuni interventi telegrafici di Blaise (lontano da me anni luce) mi hanno rivelato nella loro semplicità delle mere verità.
> ...


Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto.

Del resto Arci è un provocatore per sua stessa ammissione, più che dirlo apertamente che deve fare?

 ed essere provocatori è ammesso

È non è certo il solo/a,  io stesso sono un provocatore dichiarato, non in ogni discussione, ma a volte si

Il provocatore è spesso visto negativamente (quello..? È solo un provocatore!!)

Perché ci si fa passare spesso tra le gambe tutto il resto, e cioè lo scopo della provocazione, che invece è il mio punto di massima attenzione.

Ad esempio io nel mio provocare so cosa vorrei provocare, e cioè confronto

E quando sono provocato sono molto contento, perché ho l'occasione di esplorarmi in un confronto, e il modo lo decido io

Ovviamente.. la soddisfazione è reciproca se il provocante auspica questo, come io al posto suo auspicherei.

Se invece la provocazione fosse finalizzata a fare a gara a chi ha la moglie più figa o Il cazzo più vivace, probabilmente (almeno con me) la soddisfazione reciproca mancherà

 Perché non sono interessato a vincere queste prestigiose competizioni, ne qui ne altrove


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mo pure aggressivo? Mannaggia che vita infame...
> Ripeto fino alla nausea, se pure una cazzo di figurina su un forumme deve essere indiretta nel dire la sua siamo messi male...


Per me non lo sei aggressivo.
L'aggressione percepita però è un dato di fatto che descrive più la vittima che l'aggressore.

È una marea di cazzate. Dato che ciclicamente queste dinamiche o paturnie, quello che volete, si ripresentano puntualmente, io suggerirei di finirla qui e non farla diventare il solito detonatore di una bomba che quando scoppia fa solo ridere per la puerilità. In genere quando accade mi sento solo più scemo, ed io non ne sono mai stato coinvolto...

Poi oh, se ci sono fatti più concreti dietro, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Per me non lo sei aggressivo.
> L'aggressione percepita però è un dato di fatto che descrive più la vittima che l'aggressore.
> 
> È una marea di cazzate. Dato che ciclicamente queste dinamiche o paturnie, quello che volete, si ripresentano puntualmente, io suggerirei di finirla qui e non farla diventare il solito detonatore di una bomba che quando scoppia fa solo ridere per la puerilità. In genere quando accade mi sento solo più scemo, ed io non ne sono mai stato coinvolto...
> ...


Una bomba che fa ridere perchè non dovrebbe scoppiare, esattamente? Magari ci scappa un'altra campagna acquisti per il pozzo del disagio


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> però Ciriaco ha detto una cosa ben diversa, e stavolta ha ragione (ovviamente ne soffro moltissimo) quando dice che  non è il modo di pormi che da fastidio, se facessi gli stessi identici discorsi dalla curva sud dei cornuti invece che dalla nord dei traditori (@Perplesso, prima che rompi sulla collocazione: metto a caso, sono calciofobico) sarei una specie di eroe nazionale. La verità è che per alcune persone e per tutta 'na serie di personcine è come vivo e come vivo il tradimento ad essere offensivo.
> Io secondo diversi dovrei star qui a tenere profilo basso (o non starci affatto), col capo cosparso di cenere a scontare il peccato originale. Che io difenda quello che (secondo altri) è indifendibile _di per sè_, manda ai matti un sacco di gente. Che io abbia in mezzi dialettici per farlo chiude solo il cerchio, ma sposta poco.
> vedi commenti imbecillli come questo sulla tifoseria:
> 
> #noncapiscocomesipossadareragioneadarci :rofl:


Io sono più calciofobico di te, questo è sicuro...ci tengo.

Il punto è diverso, io proprio non vedo come è perché i tuoi modi di vivere la tua vita e, se vogliamo quella di chi ti circonda, dovrebbero rendermi suscettibile o urtarmi.
I modi poi mi scivolano addosso come l'acqua.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> io proprio non vedo come è perché i tuoi modi di vivere la tua vita e, se vogliamo quella di chi ti circonda, dovrebbero rendermi suscettibile o urtarmi.


Magari perchè non proietti su di me l'immagine dell'ultimo uomo che hai baciato per interposta persona? Altri lo fanno, è fin troppo evidente.
Comunque per me il punto (collettivo) è questo. Non altri, poi ci sarà pure chi l'aveva presa sul personale senza motivi di corna, tipo Oscuro, ma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi il punto è quello.


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Magari perchè non proietti su di me l'immagine dell'ultimo uomo che hai baciato per interposta persona? *Altri lo fanno, è fin troppo evidente.
> Comunque per me il punto (collettivo) è questo. Non altri, poi ci sarà pure chi l'aveva presa sul personale senza motivi di corna, tipo Oscuro, ma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi il punto è quello.


Poi me lo spieghi per bene perché con una lasagna alle porte al momento io non sarei in grado di connettere.
Abbi pazienza, se mi levi pure la forchetta, a me veramente non mi resta niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Poi me lo spieghi per bene perché con una lasagna alle porte al momento io non sarei in grado di connettere.
> Abbi pazienza, se mi levi pure la forchetta, a me veramente non mi resta niente.


ma mangi come i frati,? io ho fatto colazione un'ora fa! è domenica


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Poi me lo spieghi per bene


te la spiega lui 
[video=youtube_share;NENPm1BWyOI]https://youtu.be/NENPm1BWyOI[/video]


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma mangi come i frati,? io ho fatto colazione un'ora fa! è domenica


Cazzo ne so. Dai che alle 15 c'ho la messa...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Cazzo ne so. Dai che alle 15 c'ho la messa...


Bella reverè. E mi raccomando non ti inculare i chierichetti che da quando c'è Bergoglio, aria nuova sotto le tonache :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> io suggerirei di finirla qui e non farla diventare .....


Ecco.. io per esempio non la farei finire qui.. 

Potrebbe essere un buon inizio invece.. sempre nell'ottica di confronto, che è la prospettiva che io assumo.

Finirla qui vuol dire coprire e ripartire.

Ripartire male, ancora più arroccati anziche aperti.


----------



## Divì (10 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Io sono più calciofobico di te, questo è sicuro...ci tengo.
> 
> Il punto è diverso, io proprio non vedo come è perché i tuoi modi di vivere la tua vita e, se vogliamo quella di chi ti circonda, dovrebbero rendermi suscettibile o urtarmi.
> I modi poi mi scivolano addosso come l'acqua.


Concordo. A me personalmente non sono queste le cose che urtano.
Mai letto "La manomissione delle parole" di Carofiglio?
Io la sento scorrere potente in Arci, non la retorica ma la sofistica. L'uso strumentale e manipolatorio delle parole. E un po' mi urta, si. Percepisco il baco logico di tanti suoi ragionamenti. Non tutti. Chè in alcuni casi ne esce qualcosa di buono. Ma siccome non mi importa come vive e perché vive così non me ne faccio un cruccio. 
Capisco molto meno le grupies e la claque di certe sue esternazioni non richieste e dirette a persone e non a pensieri e idee. Insomma a volte anche gli Arcigufi  pisciano fuori  dal vaso.

Buona domenica ragazzi.

PS Arci, ti amiamo ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> però Ciriaco ha detto una cosa ben diversa, e stavolta ha ragione (ovviamente ne soffro moltissimo)


:rotfl: :rotfl: perché mai dovresti soffrirne?

Assicuro che non voglio far soffrire nessuno in questo confronto.. :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo. A me personalmente non sono queste le cose che urtano.
> Mai letto "La manomissione delle parole" di Carofiglio?
> Io la sento scorrere potente in Arci, non la retorica ma la sofistica. L'uso strumentale e manipolatorio delle parole. E un po' mi urta, si. Percepisco il baco logico di tanti suoi ragionamenti. Non tutti. Chè in alcuni casi ne esce qualcosa di buono. Ma siccome non mi importa come vive e perché vive così non me ne faccio un cruccio.
> Capisco molto meno le grupies e la claque di certe sue esternazioni non richieste e dirette a persone e non a pensieri e idee. Insomma a volte anche gli Arcigufi  pisciano fuori  dal vaso.
> ...


La sofistica é ovvia e palese. E nel mio mondo funziona benissimo. Al livello che volendo lo tiene in piedi. Io il baco logico non lo percepisco semplicemente perché ho un sistema di pensiero coerente. 
Per inciso non te ne avere a male, ma temo che qui dentro ogni singola esternazione che si faccia, se togliamo la mission dell'accoglienza sia assolutamente non richiesta...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: perché mai dovresti soffrirne?
> 
> Assicuro che non voglio far soffrire nessuno in questo confronto.. :mexican:


 Darti ragione è sempre un esercizio spirituale.
Sul fatto che punti al confronto in realtà sono piuttosto diffidente. Secondo me tu punti immancabilmente a darti ragione da solo. 
Parti da una tesi, ed invece di cercare un confronto per migliorare la tesi stessa, cerchi di demolire i discorsi dell'interlocutore nella misura in cui non combaciano con la tesi che avevi in testa tu quando sei partito. Questo non è confronto.


----------



## Divì (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La sofistica é ovvia e palese. E nel mio mondo funziona benissimo. Al livello che volendo lo tiene in piedi. Io il baco logico non lo percepisco semplicemente perché ho un sistema di pensiero coerente.
> Per inciso non te ne avere a male, ma temo che qui dentro ogni singola esternazione che si faccia, se togliamo la mission dell'accoglienza sia assolutamente non richiesta...


Ottimo esempio di manipolazione dei contenuti del messaggio iniziale. Tranquillo, no probls.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ottimo esempio di manipolazione dei contenuti del messaggio iniziale. Tranquillo, no probls.


Va bene, riprovo. Mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo Ti risultano incomprensibili le esternazioni rivolte a singole persone? Un mondo delle idee non può essere fatto di quattro gatti. Sto posto è un condominio, mica un Simposio.


----------



## Divì (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va bene, riprovo. Mi spieghi per quale cazzo di motivo Ti risultano incomprensibili le esternazioni rivolte a singole persone? Un mondo delle idee non può essere fatto di quattro gatti. Sto posto è un condominio, mica un Simposio.


Vedi che cambi il senso delle domande per costringere me (generico) a venire dove vuoi Tu, cioè dove avrai ragione e avrai l'ultima parola? Io trovo incomprensibile LA CLAQUE (a cui non metto etichetta) a CERTE esternazioni. Non le esternazioni che comprendo (nel senso razionale del termine) anche se non le condivido.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Vedi che cambi il senso delle domande per costringere me (generico) a venire dove vuoi Tu, cioè dove avrai ragione e avrai l'ultima parola? Io trovo incomprensibile LA CLAQUE (a cui non metto etichetta) a CERTE esternazioni. Non le esternazioni che comprendo (nel senso razionale del termine) anche se non le condivido.


Non pensavo fosse tutto qui. A me di aver ragione alla fine frega sempre molto poco. Per quanto il piacere intellettuale io alcuni confronti ci possa anche essere, nel momento in cui parlo della mia realtà secondo me avere ragione o avere torto è una questione superata. Però perdonami. Trovo un pelo supponente, per quanto io da egoriferito possa esserti assolutamente complice in questo, pensare che se qualcun'altro plaude ad una affermazione che tu non capisci questo sia indicativo di una clacque. Magari, ma è una mia ipotesi, chiedi di chiarire il punto. Messa così sembra un problema di non volersi esporre.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul fatto che punti al confronto in realtà sono piuttosto diffidente. Secondo me tu punti immancabilmente a darti ragione da solo.
> .


Beh.. Ciascuno di noi ha le proprie ragioni..  (si spera) o vogliamo ipocritamente negarcelo?

Chi si interfaccia pensando in partenza di aver torto, per me non cerca confronto, ma sostegno... 

E io non sono interessato a sostenere zoppi/e.. 

tu si?

Chi mi conosce meglio anche qui dentro sa bene che non ho mai preteso di imporre la mia "ragione" (frase che ti ho quotato) ma al contrario l'ho sempre rispettato nelle sue "ragioni"

Cosa ti fa pensare quello che ti ho quotato sopra?

Puoi fare o richiamare un esempio concreto scritto su questo forum?


----------



## Divì (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non pensavo fosse tutto qui. A me di aver ragione alla fine frega sempre molto poco. Per quanto il piacere intellettuale io alcuni confronti ci possa anche essere, nel momento in cui parlo della mia realtà secondo me avere ragione o avere torto è una questione superata. Però perdonami. Trovo un pelo supponente, per quanto io da egoriferito possa esserti assolutamente complice in questo, pensare che se qualcun'altro plaude ad una affermazione che tu non capisci questo sia indicativo di una clacque. Magari, ma è una mia ipotesi, chiedi di chiarire il punto. Messa così sembra un problema di non volersi esporre.


Non ci riprovare 
Io non amo il plauso ad affermazioni che mi urtano. Ripeto, sono una ragazza sveglia e capisco tutto. Tu poi hai in ego così grande che per non leggerti mi tocca non aprire il forum e non partecipare  e quindi leggo tutto, anche quello che non mi garba.
Sicuramente il tema del non volersi esporre dandosi in pasto a modalità comunicative che non mi appartengono ha un suo peso, non lo nego.

Buona domenica.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque ci avete fatt’ a’ palla’ = ci avete abbuffat’ a’ guallera.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque ci avete fatt’ a’ palla’ = ci avete abbuffat’ a’ guallera.


Non leggere è consentito.

dovresti anche cambiare il "ci" con "mi".. a meno che tu non sia portavoce di varia utenza (esibire procura please)


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi si interfaccia pensando in partenza di aver torto, per me non cerca confronto, ma sostegno...


Nessuno si interfaccia pensando in partenza di aver torto. La differenza sta nel fatto di trovare beneficio nel confronto o trovare semplicemente una conferma. Non rigirarti la frittata come al solito.
Potrai pure essere un interlocutore rispettoso, ma se la tua tesi resta immutata tipo scoglio tra i flutti a prescindere dal confronto che fai, con chi lo fai, e come lo fai, alla fine sei inutile ai fini del miglioramento dell'interlocutore e secondo me anche di te stesso. Diventi un riempitivo per tempo vuoto che è il peggior rischio che si può correre con dentro.
Hai fatto correre 1000 km a chi ti ha seguito in un discorso, ma il discorso è rimasto al punto di partenza.
E per come la vedo io Questo è male.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ci riprovare
> *Io non amo il plauso ad affermazioni che mi urtano. *Ripeto, sono una ragazza sveglia e capisco tutto. Tu poi hai in ego così grande che per non leggerti mi tocca non aprire il forum e non partecipare  e quindi leggo tutto, anche quello che non mi garba.
> Sicuramente il tema del non volersi esporre dandosi in pasto a modalità comunicative che non mi appartengono ha un suo peso, non lo nego.
> 
> Buona domenica.


Ah, ecco. E dillo subito, no? :rotfl:
Buona domenica a te e grazie per il sorriso


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu poi hai in ego così grande che per non leggerti mi tocca non aprire il forum e non partecipare  e quindi leggo tutto, anche quello che non mi garba.


Non è non è vero , soprattutto sto periodo che sto sotto scadenze sto partecipando pochissimo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non leggere è consentito.
> 
> dovresti anche cambiare il "ci" con "mi".. a meno che tu non sia portavoce di varia utenza (esibire procura please)


No è ci, mi permetto perché ci sta’ na vrang’ e piecor’  che non ha le palluccell’


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno si interfaccia pensando in partenza di aver torto. La differenza sta nel fatto di trovare beneficio nel confronto o trovare semplicemente una conferma. Non rigirarti la frittata come al solito.
> Potrai pure essere un interlocutore rispettoso, ma se la tua tesi resta immutata tipo scoglio tra i flutti a prescindere dal confronto che fai, con chi lo fai, e come lo fai, alla fine sei inutile ai fini del miglioramento


Però vedi.. queste parole appartengono solo al tuo immaginario..

Perché ti posso confermare invece che io ho tratto grandi spunti da considerazioni altrui.

E lì ho anche sperimentati nel reale

E ho privatamente ringraziato chi mi ha offerto le sue "ragioni" sulle quali ho riflettuto, modificandomi in parte.

Per cui.. come vedi.. non è esattamente così come credi

Io ascolto e leggo. E a volte anche applico.

Per cui posso dirti che no.. per me non è così

E ancora qualcuno che leggesse, sa che quanto dico è vero, perché quei riscontri li ha avuti.

E gliene sono grato


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però vedi.. queste parole appartengono solo al tuo immaginario..
> 
> Perché ti posso confermare invece che io ho tratto grandi spunti da considerazioni altrui.
> 
> ...


Il che dimostra che vivi il confronto dialettico come una competizione. Guarda che non era la corsa allo sgamoh, è semplicemente la mia opinione. Chissà chi ci sarà mai interessato a leggere un botta e risposta tra me e te, ohibó! :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque ci avete fatt’ a’ palla’ = ci avete abbuffat’ a’ guallera.


Portinaiah!


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No è ci, mi permetto perché ci sta’ na vrang’ e piecor’  che non ha le palluccell’



Dici davvero? 



 Chi sarebbero questi babbei?

Apri un 3d e chiamali a raccolta (se hai le pallucce  )


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il che dimostra che vivi il confronto dialettico come una competizione. Guarda che non era la corsa allo sgamoh, è semplicemente la mia opinione. Chissà chi ci sarà mai interessato a leggere un botta e risposta tra me e te, ohibó! :rotfl:


Beh.. intanto prendi atto di quel che dimostra a te

E Cioè che non ci hai preso (tanto per cambiare ) 

Poi si parla del resto :mexican:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dici davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come sei bravo. Tutto questo pisciare più lontano serve? Si a te e e’ strunz’ come te. Siete ridicoli. Io ci faccio voi ci siete.
A raccolta? So tutt’ piecor’ .


----------



## ipazia (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu sei in grado di capire il brivido del potere che passa per la testa di *una donna in ginocchio* mentre *l'uomo di un'altra* le sborra in gola? No. Nemmeno lontamente. É mancanza di empatia? Rispondi, se ne sei in grado. Perchè finché ragioni di teoremi astratti e confortanti luoghi comuni che ti tengono al calduccio sono capaci tutti.
> Ma ci sono risposte che se certi pezzi di vita non li hai vissuti non ci arrivi nè ragionando né immaginando



non ho letto nulla di tutto il resto. 

Ma su questo mi piacerebbe dire qualcosina. Ovviamente è un qualcosina strettamente personale. 
E non potrebbe essere diversamente. 

Qualche pompino nella vita l'ho fatto, non tanti da fare statistica, ma un po' di più di una media stretta, a quanto sto capendo, mi sa di sì :carneval:

Comprendo che ci sono donne che vivono il maschio come un osso. 

Non le ho mai stimate granchè. Per la verità. Che sono quelle che poi vanno a dipendere dal maschio che hanno in testa. E sono disposte a tutto pur di tenersi un maschio che neanche sa cosa fare di se stesso. 

Se un uomo è di un'altra, se lo è per davvero, mica si fa far pompini a giro. 
Non ne ha il minimo bisogno. 

E lo stesso vale per una donna. 

E' quando non si è dell'altro, che allora esistono i permessi interni che permettono di fare e farsi fare qualunque cosa permettano i propri tabù. 
Il terreno di gioco, però, è quello del maschio e della femmina, non quello dell'uomo e della donna. 

Se non si comprende questo...meglio farsi il tè, non i pompini. 

Il potere di un pompino riguarda, per la mia esperienza, quanto di quel maschio (non uomo, maschio) ti viene concesso prendere ma più che altro quanto ne sai tenere. 

A prescindere dal significato che l'essere inginocchiata ha. 
Che a volte l'essere in ginocchio non corrisponde minimamente all'essere inginocchiata. 

Certo è che di mio, trovo molto povero e poco eccitante, non riuscire a fare e farsi fare un pompino in due. 
E avere bisogno di passare per l'esterno (l'altra) per sentire una qualche forma di potere. 
Lui per sentirsi libero o per un momento appartenente, lei per prendere o lasciarsi prendere. 

Pensa che questo è stato uno dei motivi di esclusione maschi per me. 
Se sentivo che l'altra, quando c'era, entrava, fanculo. Mica sono un confessionale. Non sono così buona. 
Non apro nemmeno la bocca. Perchè sei impotente. E quindi non mi diverti e non mi ecciti. Neanche per umiliarti. 
E qualunque potere possa sembrare esserci è una semplice illusione. 
E se sono nel terreno del maschio e della femmina, quel che mi interessa è il potere. 
Mica l'interezza della persona. 
Senza per questo togliere alla persona, ma sono perfettamente consapevole che sto maneggiando pezzetti, più o meno importanti, ma pezzetti. Che valgono il tempo del desiderio. Niente di più e niente di meno. 

Se non sei in grado di lasciar fuori il resto della vita, dopo avere deciso di farlo, a casa dalla mamma. 
Per quanto mi riguarda. 

Se l'altra è presente, allora io voglio giocare con lei. 
E quel lui diventa il nostro toy, per qualche momento. Ma è Lei il riferimento. 
Che ci divertiamo di più 

Sarà che non ho mai toccato uomini (non maschi) che sentivo appartenere davvero ad un'altra. 
Salvo fosse Lei a chiedere, o lui per Lei. 

Quelli che vanno a giro a pezzetti sono randagi. Senza nulla togliere ai randagi eh. Lo sono io stessa. 

E' che se non sanno di essere randagi, come mi è capitato spesso di incontrare, non sono padroni di loro stessi. 
E sono persone inaffidabili. 

Poi sono quelli che cominciano a parlare di passione e amore dove invece c'è semplicemente dopamina ed endorfina in circolo. E ci cadono dentro. In un modo o nell'altro. 
Lo stesso al femminile quando una femmina pensa che un maschio di un'altra si conceda ad un'altra ancora interamente. 

Fanno casino entrambi i generi in quella visione fittizia del potere, o dipendendo o cercando di far dipendere coi giochetti di cazzo che anche qui sopra si leggono. 
Dipende solo dal grado di narcisismo a quel punto. E dalla struttura di personalità. (dipendente o codipendente).  

MA il potere di un pompino non ha niente a che vedere con tutto questo. 

Il potere di un pompino riguarda un maschio che infila la parte più sensibile in un buco dentato. 
E, se ha coraggio, ci si lascia affondare dentro. 
Cedendo potere o dominando è solo un particolare.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come sei bravo. Tutto questo pisciare più lontano serve? Si a te e e’ strunz’ come te. Siete ridicoli. Io ci faccio voi ci siete.
> A raccolta? So tutt’ piecor’ .



Grazie caro 

È la ricevuta di ritorno che aspettavo a conferma che il messaggio è arrivato a destino


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No è ci, mi permetto perché ci sta’ na vrang’ e piecor’  che non ha le palluccell’


Eddai esprimiti


Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. intanto prendi atto di quel che dimostra a te
> 
> E Cioè che non ci hai preso (tanto per cambiare )
> 
> Poi si parla del resto :mexican:


Fai come ti pare. Come ti avevo detto le mie opinioni Nel mio mondo interiore funzionano benissimo. Magari cambierò idea ma non credo proprio a stretto giro, visto quel che leggo.


ipazia ha detto:


> non ho letto nulla di tutto il resto.
> 
> Ma su questo mi piacerebbe dire qualcosina. Ovviamente è un qualcosina strettamente personale.
> E non potrebbe essere diversamente.
> ...


Non é un particolare. É proprio aver sperimentato il cortocircuito tra la sottomissione apparente ed il potere reale che rende le opinioni della gente che vive per sentito dire così divertenti...
Perché alla fine Stringi stringi discorso sto sempre lì. Io mi limito a provare un brivido ea cercare di spiegarmi il perché di quel brivido. Prendo invece atto del fatto che moltissimi altri prima allestiscono il palcoscenico, poi scelgono gli attori, e invece per ultima cercano la commedia


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> le mie opinioni Nel mio mondo interiore funzionano benissimo.


Ma perche mi dici questo?

io mica ti ho mai infangato né offeso x le tue opinioni..

Nemmeno 24 ore fa ho scritto qui che riconosco perfettamente anche in me le maschere a cui tu facevi cenno..

Io do peso adeguato alle tue opinioni, come a quelle di tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma perche mi dici questo


Mi pareva abbastanza evidente


Skorpio ha detto:


> E Cioè che non ci hai preso (tanto per cambiare )


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi pareva abbastanza evidente


Mi pareva che si parlasse di ME 

E non di come funzionano le tue opinioni nel TUO mondo interiore

Mi sbaglio?


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

#noncapiscocomesipossadareragioneadarci :rofl:[/QUOTE]

No....è che proprio ho avuto la sensazione che la tua avvocata difenditrice fosse una emanazione della tua personalità; appunto come Norman e sua mamma....
Poi su alcune questioni posso anche condividere ; come l'essere calciofobico (anche se mi è capitato di organizzare squadre giovanili , indotto a farlo).
Sulle questioni di principio non potendo entrare nel personale, mi fermo appunto sul principio (che come si sa si basa sull'etica). Poi capisco che le questioni di principio si fermano quando iniziano gli interessi personali. Questo per dire che, genericamente ,nessuno critica Arci per il modo di porsi,ma proprio per quello che dice ; il come lo dica,semmai è uno stimolo a controbatterlo.....E così la penserei anche se fossi nella fazione opposta ,la sua : lo inviterei a contenersi.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi pareva che si parlasse di ME
> 
> E non di come funzionano le tue opinioni nel TUO mondo interiore
> 
> Mi sbaglio?


Si :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No....è che proprio ho avuto la sensazione che la tua avvocata difenditrice fosse una emanazione della tua personalità; appunto come Norman e sua mamma....
> Poi su alcune questioni posso anche condividere ; come l'essere calciofobico (anche se mi è capitato di organizzare squadre giovanili , indotto a farlo).
> Sulle questioni di principio non potendo entrare nel personale, mi fermo appunto sul principio (che come si sa si basa sull'etica). Poi capisco che le questioni di principio si fermano quando iniziano gli interessi personali. Questo per dire che, genericamente ,nessuno critica Arci per il modo di porsi,ma proprio per quello che dice ; il come lo dica,semmai è uno stimolo a controbatterlo.....E così la penserei anche se fossi nella fazione opposta ,la sua : lo inviterei a contenersi.


E vabbè. Ennesima dimostrazione del fatto che non capisci una cippa. Non é che se parli civilmente cambi la sostanza del tuo analfabetismo funzionale. :facepalm:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si :rotfl:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Potrai pure essere un interlocutore rispettoso, ma se la tua tesi resta immutata tipo scoglio tra i flutti a prescindere dal confronto che fai, con chi lo fai, e come lo fai, alla fine sei inutile ai fini del miglioramento dell'interlocutore e secondo me anche di te stesso. Diventi un riempitivo per tempo vuoto che è il peggior rischio che si può correre con dentro.
> .





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tu punti immancabilmente a darti ragione da solo.
> Parti da una tesi, ed invece di cercare un confronto per migliorare la tesi stessa, cerchi di demolire i discorsi dell'interlocutore nella misura in cui non combaciano con la tesi che avevi in testa tu quando sei partito. Questo non è confronto.


E allora mi sa che la segreteria che hai messo a scrivere stamani è una ciornia.. 

Quando vi decidete a svecchiare un po' quello studio con gente un po' più sveglia..? :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora mi sa che la segreteria che hai messo a scrivere stamani è una ciornia..
> 
> Quando vi decidete a svecchiare un po' quello studio con gente un po' più sveglia..? :mexican:


Mi dispiace solo che non riesco a citare la tua firma


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace solo che non riesco a citare la tua firma


Ma almeno è vicina alla pensione questa qua di stamani?

Almeno ve la levate dai coglioni alla svelta :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma almeno è vicina alla pensione questa qua di stamani?
> 
> Almeno ve la levate dai coglioni alla svelta :mexican:


Lassa fa, Cirì, che stavolta il girafrittata ti è venuto male 
Morto. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lassa fa, Cirì, che stavolta il girafrittata ti è venuto male
> Morto. :rotfl:


Ti ho solo quotato quanto hai scritto, roba tua...

Io non ho problemi a parlare di me, e se li ho dico chiaramente che non vado oltre

Poi oh.. se mi dici che stamani scrivevi

"Tu sei tu fai tu dici tu pensi..."

Ma volevi dire 

"Io faccio io dico io penso..."

A me va bene.. basta intendersi


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti ho solo quotato quanto hai scritto, roba tua...
> 
> Io non ho problemi a parlare di me, e se li ho dico chiaramente che non vado oltre
> 
> ...


No Ciccio Io è da stamattina che dico secondo me tu fai, secondo me tu di secondo me tu pensi. Tu mi rispondi che non c'ho capito un cazzo, e io ti rispondo che la mia rappresentazione mentale di ciò che tu fai, ciò che tu dici, ciò che tu pensi Secondo me nel mio mondo interiore funziona alla perfezione. Quindi sono convinto che non è vero che non ci ho capito un cazzo. Troppe doppie negazioni oppure ci sei? Perché altrimenti ti rispondo esattamente come ti ho risposto prima


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu mi rispondi che non c'ho capito un cazzo,
> 
> Quindi sono convinto che non è vero che non ci ho capito un cazzo.


Io ho scritto che non è così come pensi, e a comprova di cio'  ci sono utenti QUI con cui mi sono confrontato ed ai quali ho detto privatamente che il confronto mi aveva dato prospettive e punti di vista importanti.

Quindi Non è vero che mi confronto per darmi ragione da solo, senza ASCOLTARE nessuno.

Adesso..  questo per te è un problema? 

Se si, dimmi come posso aiutarti a risolverlo, senza mettere in crisi i tuoi equilibri interiori, cosa che è fuori dal mio interesse.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho scritto che non è così come pensi, e a comprova di cio'  ci sono utenti QUI con cui mi sono confrontato ed ai quali ho detto privatamente che il confronto mi aveva dato prospettive e punti di vista importanti.
> 
> Quindi Non è vero che mi confronto per darmi ragione da solo, senza ASCOLTARE nessuno.
> 
> ...


 un democristiano che conosco avrebbe detto che quando ci si agita è perché sta scoperchiando chissà che cosa. Per fortuna non ci ho mai creduto. Detto questo quale problema? Casomai uno spunto interessante. Già ti ho detto che per me il gioco qui è capire quando e come la gente se la racconta.
Probabilmente in termini generali, sicuramente per come la vedo io, il tuo modo di raccontarsela consiste nel impersonare un paladino del confronto che in realtà cerca soltanto qualcuno che gli dia ragione. Sempre senza voler sistemare i mondi interiori di nessuno che qua frega un cazzo a nessuno ci mancherebbe


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> un democristiano che conosco avrebbe detto che quando ci si agita è perché sta scoperchiando chissà che cosa. Per fortuna non ci ho mai creduto. Detto questo quale problema? Casomai uno spunto interessante. Già ti ho detto che per me il gioco qui è capire quando e come la gente se la racconta.
> Probabilmente in termini generali, sicuramente per come la vedo io, il tuo modo di raccontarsela consiste nel impersonare un paladino del confronto che in realtà cerca soltanto qualcuno che gli dia ragione. Sempre senza voler sistemare i mondi interiori di nessuno che qua frega un cazzo a nessuno ci mancherebbe


Ma io non voglio cambiare questo tuo modo di vedermi.. ne ci ho mai provato.. 

E ripeto: senza persone che hanno le PROPRIE ragioni penso non esista confronto.

Io amo confrontarmi con chi (come me) ha le Proprie ragioni. 

E amo confrontarmi con chi le propone e non con chi le impone. 

Soprattutto con chi le mette in gioco, senza tirar fuori dalle tasche improperi e offese alle prime difficoltà, ma con l'interesse a scambiare

È per la 3° volta ripeto con la massima serenità che c'è più di un utente che ho ringraziato in privato per avermi aperto spiragli con le SUE RAGIONI.. che ho messo a frutto.

Sei libero di non crederci, ovviamente..

Ma io sono libero di scriverlo. E chi sa questo, sa bene che è cosi


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È per la 3° volta ripeto con la massima serenità che c'è più di un utente che ho ringraziato in privato per avermi aperto spiragli con le SUE RAGIONI.. che ho messo a frutto


Ma io ci credo tranquillamente. Semplicemente il fatto che tu ti senta in obbligo di ringraziare _privatamente_ un utente per uno spunto avuto in un confronto _pubblico_ mi sembra solo L'ennesima conferma di quanto gli abbia detto sopra. Sul senso che ha il confronto pubblico. Per te.
Poi che tu te la venda diversamente è tutta un'altra partita
Pax vobiscum


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma io ci credo tranquillamente. Semplicemente il fatto che tu ti senta in obbligo di ringraziare _privatamente_ un utente per uno spunto avuto in un confronto _pubblico_ mi sembra solo L'ennesima conferma di quanto gli abbia detto sopra. Sul senso che ha il confronto pubblico. Per te.
> Poi che tu te la venda diversamente è tutta un'altra partita
> Pax vobiscum


Forse ho capito cosa intendi.. 

Ma io ho dichiarato che nel pubblico seleziono.. e ho un modo PUBBLICO di pormi

Nel privato ne posso avere un altro.. 
Questo ha scatenato animi a volte in passato, e fatto gridare qualcuno allo scandalo, fino a stracciarsi le vesti

Io so di me e dico di me. Io lo faccio.

Da quanto ho letto in pubblico ho ragionevole certezza che non sia l'unico

È dichiarato.. io non sono "limpido" è (senza vanto) l'ho scritto spesso.

Questo non vuol dire che sto "vendendo" una immagine di me in pubblico, se ho ben capito cosa intendi..

Puoi pensarlo, benintesi.. 

Vuol dire (e credo valga per molti) che (per fare un esempio mercantile) ci sono cose che decido di mettere in vetrina, ed altre che mostro a "clientela selezionata" 

Come avviene in ogni negozio in cui è il padrone che decide cosa esporre e cosa riservare.

Un utente che, in un confronto, sa aprirmi nuove letture di me, per me è "clientela selezionata"

E il mio feedback è una parte di me che decido di nostrare solo a lui

Ognuno usa il privato come crede

C'è chi semplicemente seleziona in base a cosa si ritrova tra le gambe l'interlocutore. 
Oppure se qualcuno gli ha dato ragione...

E va benissimo cosi


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E vabbè. Ennesima dimostrazione del fatto che non capisci una cippa. Non é che se parli civilmente cambi la sostanza del tuo analfabetismo funzionale. :facepalm:


Eh..eh...dai che si viene a lezione da te.
Naturalmente non capisce una cippa chi non fa parte della claque o chi non condivide la tua fulgida esperienza di vita! ma tant'è con gli estremisti....E io sarei pure stalinista (adesso dirai: ah ecco, spiegato).
Ma io non so che farmene degli "insegnamenti" di un edonista con fame di protagonismo che comunque, riesce a togliersi la maschera e a svelarsi per ciò che è solo in un forum....La differenza tra me e te è proprio questa caro azzeccagarbugli.... Io sono esattamente come mi vedi qua dentro; e non è poco.....Le stesse cose potrei dirle in un contesto diverso. Tu non credo!
Ecco che hai verità ed indicazioni da "spacciare" a seconda della maschera che indossi, del contesto,della convenienza.Ergo, non sarai mai in grado di spiegarmi alcunché che non sappia già (se non altro per l'anagrafe a me favorevole ) e che discrimini a modo mio ,senza condizionamenti, soprattutto da gente che pensa che affabulando lo possa fare.


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora mi sa che la segreteria che hai messo a scrivere stamani è una ciornia..
> 
> Quando vi decidete a svecchiare un po' quello studio con gente un po' più sveglia..? :mexican:


In dialetto da me,"ciornia", significa: gran figa (avvenente).


----------



## Skorpio (10 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> In dialetto da me,"ciornia", significa: gran figa (avvenente).


Ah sì? 

Qui da me vuol dire imbranato/a 

È sempre al femminile ma si usa bisex


----------



## MariLea (10 Dicembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Capisco molto meno le grupies e la claque di certe sue esternazioni non richieste e dirette a persone e non a pensieri e idee.


e uno


Divì ha detto:


> ..... Io trovo incomprensibile LA CLAQUE (a cui non metto etichetta) a CERTE esternazioni. Non le esternazioni che comprendo (nel senso razionale del termine) anche se non le condivido........


e due
ti riferisci a me?
perché io non ho bisogno di mandarle a dire o sottintendere... ed avendo anche io un nick come tutti, parla chiaro.



stany ha detto:


> Non sostenitore (trice), proprio sdoppiamento alla Norman Bates....





stany ha detto:


> #
> No....è che proprio ho avuto la sensazione che la tua avvocata difenditrice fosse una emanazione della tua personalità; appunto come Norman e sua mamma.......................


Premesso che Arci non ha bisogno di me che lo difenda e che se la sappia sbrigare meglio di me è arci_noto.
Il soggetto con cui hai fatto comunella per attaccare, si riferiva anche a me (e che non te ne sei accorto? ) dicendoti che "abbiamo la merda nel cervello come linea guida".... inserendovi entrambi nello scambio  tra me e Arci (che non vi filavo manco di striscio).
Ti dirò pure che il suddetto l'avevo messo in ignore da più di un anno proprio per i suoi continui attacchi cafoni...
Pochi giorni fa torna all'attacco con me ed un'altra utente, purtroppo ho visto i post riportati e dava addirittura della "puttana"...  se l'utenteSSA vuole, può confermare lei stessa.
Capisco che non ve ne freghi niente, visto che non vi tocca personalmente, ma poi non fate le vittime per carità!
A me da fastidio, posso? Visto che non la smette mai, ho perso la pazienza che ho esercitato fin troppo a lungo.

Per quanto riguarda te che ami punzecchiare sul personale e non solo sulle idee come sostieni... 
lasciami in pace che succo di frutta ce n'è in abbondanza :cincin2:


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu sei in grado di capire il brivido del potere che passa per la testa di una donna in ginocchio mentre l'uomo di un'altra le sborra in gola? No. Nemmeno lontamente. É mancanza di empatia? Rispondi, se ne sei in grado. Perchè finché ragioni di teoremi astratti e confortanti luoghi comuni che ti tengono al calduccio sono capaci tutti.
> Ma ci sono risposte che se certi pezzi di vita non li hai vissuti non ci arrivi nè ragionando né immaginando


Caro Arci...ti dico la verità , a me fanno una gran tristezza sia l’uno che l’altra ...che dire .... lo posso capire , si.....ma proprio per questo mi fa tristezza ...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Caro Arci...ti dico la verità , a me fanno una gran tristezza sia l’uno che l’altra ...che dire .... lo posso capire , si.....ma proprio per questo mi fa tristezza ...


Mi dici che lo puoi capire perché ti sei trovata nei panni dell'altra? Non intendo con tuo marito. Ovviamente. Intendo in passato in magari altra situazione


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La differenza tra me e te è proprio questa caro azzeccagarbugli.... Io sono esattamente come mi vedi qua dentro; *e non è poco*.....Le stesse cose potrei dirle in un contesto diverso.


E quindi che ci fai? La birra?:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
[video=youtube_share;yqLqYTkWtwo]https://youtu.be/yqLqYTkWtwo[/video]


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi dici che lo puoi capire perché ti sei trovata nei panni dell'altra? Non intendo con tuo marito. Ovviamente. Intendo in passato in magari altra situazione


Sono solo molto empatica


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e uno
> 
> e due
> ti riferisci a me?
> ...


Non è nel mio stile usare deliberatamente epiteti come quelli che citi, se non provocati. Niente di ciò che si dice qua dentro è sul piano personale, visto che non ci si conosce; a meno di scambiare un riferimento,una citazione implicita,o anche una banale "punzecchiatura" (che in una dialettica tra pareri diversi ci sta),come tale.
Se ti senti chiamata in causa non è un mio problema : prova a contemplare che le risposte ad altri che ritieni ti coinvolgano possano essere successive a tue esternazioni che,di fatto, hanno dato un giudizio non richiesto e critico,in linea generale (ugualmente non con riferimenti personali) nei confronti di chi la pensa diversamente da te, ma che usando lo stesso metodo  ti risponde citandoti indirettamente, come ho fatto io. Certo non ti ho richiamato all'ordine, come tu fai con me,in quanto non era con te che dibattevo . La capziosità che mi attribuisci è tutta tua : se non vuoi partecipare a discussioni in cui possano essere usate tue considerazioni,magari in dissonanza , per sostenere un diverso punto di vista, dipende da te...
P.s. Non ho bisogno di "fare comunella" con alcuno: non siamo alla materna e io dico quello che mi pare, anche incidentalmente (ed inevitabilmente) in sintonia con chi la pensi diversamente da te. Se a te piace vincere facile devi trovare un vivaio con polli d'allevamento.Io cercherò il succo di frutta nel modo che mi garba; tu scova i polli che accondiscendano.....


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi che ci fai? La birra?:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> [video=youtube_share;yqLqYTkWtwo]https://youtu.be/yqLqYTkWtwo[/video]


Non pertinente, ma non impertinente.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La sintesi è che l'unico giudizio morale che è opportuno dare è il giudizio su se stessi. Se uno si giudica con sincerità, di solito non fa la morale agli altri.


Perfetto.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non è nel mio stile usare deliberatamente epiteti come quelli che citi, se non provocati. Niente di ciò che si dice qua dentro è sul piano personale, visto che non ci si conosce; a meno di scambiare un riferimento,una citazione implicita,o anche una banale "punzecchiatura" (che in una dialettica tra pareri diversi ci sta),come tale.
> Se ti senti chiamata in causa non è un mio problema : prova a contemplare che le risposte ad altri che ritieni ti coinvolgano possano essere successive a tue esternazioni che,di fatto, hanno dato un giudizio non richiesto e critico,in linea generale (ugualmente non con riferimenti personali) nei confronti di chi la pensa diversamente da te, ma che usando lo stesso metodo  ti risponde citandoti indirettamente, come ho fatto io. Certo non ti ho richiamato all'ordine, come tu fai con me,in quanto non era con te che dibattevo . La capziosità che mi attribuisci è tutta tua : se non vuoi partecipare a discussioni in cui possano essere usate tue considerazioni,magari in dissonanza , per sostenere un diverso punto di vista, dipende da te...
> P.s. Non ho bisogno di "fare comunella" con alcuno: non siamo alla materna e io dico quello che mi pare, anche incidentalmente (ed inevitabilmente) in sintonia con chi la pensi diversamente da te. Se a te piace vincere facile devi trovare un vivaio con polli d'allevamento.Io cercherò il succo di frutta nel modo che mi garba; tu scova i polli che accondiscendano.....


Ma dico io, tutti sti pipponi perché? Ma un semplice vaffangulo noooooo?


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il fatto è che "intravedere quello che c'è dietro" è facile solo se si intende il sistema di valori di una civiltà come un puro mezzo di governo, o addirittura un imbroglio organizzato dai potenti, etc. Questo aspetto del backstage è sempre presente, in qualsiasi civiltà e momento storico, perchè è sempre possibile strumentalizzare qualsiasi valore. Il quale valore vale, cioè ha efficacia effettuale, solo in quanto c'è qualcos'altro che lo garantisce, che sia un fondamento metafisico o semplicemente la fede che gli prestano gli individui componenti una civiltà.
> Terra terra: è la stessa cosa del denaro, che sino a poco tempo fa era garantito dal tallone aureo (ogni banconota era virtualmente coperta dall'oro detenuto dalle banche centrali, e "pagabile al portatore") mentre oggi è moneta fiduciaria, cioè emessa senza alcun sottostante materiale, e garantita soltanto dalla fiducia dei prenditori (se domani io emettessi una nuova moneta scritturale con il mio laptop e tutti la accettassero, essa in nulla sarebbe diversa dall'euro, dollaro, rublo, etc.).
> Quest'ultimo paradosso mostra come abbia importanza decisiva il paradigma culturale che informa una civiltà, cioè a dire che orienta i pensieri e i sentimenti dei suoi componenti. C'è un grande sociologo russo, emigrato negli USA dopo la rivoluzione e docente ad Harvard,  che ha studiato molto seriamente la cosa, Pitirim Sorokin. A distanza di decenni, si vede meglio la lungimiranza delle sue analisi:
> 
> https://satyagraha.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/pitirim-sorkin-crisis-of-modernity/


Interventi sempre puntuali e interessanti.
Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Niente di ciò che si dice qua dentro è sul piano personale, visto che non ci si conosce;
> 
> .


Io credo che non sia sempre come scrivi, e la discriminante non è la conoscenza/non conoscenza secondo me.

Ma il "modo" con cui viene messo fuori.

Il modo fa sempre la differenza, secondo me

Se per esempio io ti scrivo "tu sei una puttana" io mi riferisco esattamente alla persona che sta dietro il Nick.

E se lo scrivo in un certo "modo" la finalità è colpirla (tentare di colpirla) (e qui sta spesso la fregatura)

E se scrivo "puttana" dico anche una marea di cose di me senza volerlo, usando un aggettivo che nei miei auspici tu.. femmina.. dovresti accusare.

E come dicevo l'altro giorno, per me non è né vietato ne reato, ma, dal mio punto di vista, un modo come un altro (probabilmente inconsapevole) per parlare di "se".

Tutto ovviamente "secondo me"


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sono solo molto empatica


Eh, mi dispiace ma non basta.


stany ha detto:


> Non pertinente, ma non impertinente.


Vedi che quando scrivi meno sembri piú intelligente? Hai scritto na stronzata lo stesso ma sembri molto meno patetico del solito.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh, mi dispiace ma non basta.
> .


Dici? Perché, tu l'hai provato?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Dici? Perché, tu l'hai provato?


Lato uomo? Avoja!
Stavo in piedi, con una inginocchiata davanti a me che mi guardava negli occhi e mi sentivo effettivamente completamente dominato. E ti giuro che a vederla da fuori sembrava esattamente il contrario.
Momenti intensi, intensi assai.


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lato uomo? Avoja!
> Stavo in piedi, con una inginocchiata davanti a me che mi guardava negli occhi e mi sentivo effettivamente completamente dominato. E ti giuro che a vederla da fuori sembrava esattamente il contrario.
> Momenti intensi, intensi assai.


Mio caro, non intendevo lato uomo, ma lato donna...
Ovviamente non puoi averlo provato... quindi se non vale per me, mi spiace, ma non puo' valere neanche per te... 

Come puoi aver letto la sua soddisfazione nel farsi venire in bocca dall'uomo di un'altra? Empatia? Forse solo suggestione...


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dico io, tutti sti pipponi perché? Ma un semplice vaffangulo noooooo?


Mi piace esercitarmi nell'esercizio dialettico.
(Questo è un anacoluto)


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dico io, tutti sti pipponi perché? Ma un semplice vaffangulo noooooo?


Mi piace esercitarmi nell'esposizione dialettica.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che non sia sempre come scrivi, e la discriminante non è la conoscenza/non conoscenza secondo me.
> 
> Ma il "modo" con cui viene messo fuori.
> 
> ...


Infatti...ma quella che citi è maleducazione. C'entra di striscio con il riferimento personale ad un eventuale contenuto da dibattere.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh, mi dispiace ma non basta.
> 
> Vedi che quando scrivi meno sembri piú intelligente? Hai scritto na stronzata lo stesso ma sembri molto meno patetico del solito.


Ehm.ehm
.. proprio livello quarta elementare eh....Sfogati pure, che almeno qua dentro puoi dire quello che vuoi....ti capisco,deve essere una tortura non poter dire ciò che si pensa nella vita reale....


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro, non intendevo lato uomo, ma lato donna...
> Ovviamente non puoi averlo provato... quindi se non vale per me, mi spiace, ma non puo' valere neanche per te...
> 
> Come puoi aver letto la sua soddisfazione nel farsi venire in bocca dall'uomo di un'altra? Empatia? Forse solo suggestione...


Eppure....eppure....sono sempre più convinto che ci troviamo di fronte ad un Michael Cane (Vestito per uccidere) con un grande autocontrollo; però si evince da alcuni lapsus,come quello che rilevi,che il nostro abbia seri problemi di identità personale .
Sono entrato nel personale? (mi spiace ma lo sconfinamento era necessario).


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...ma quella che citi è maleducazione. C'entra di striscio con il riferimento personale ad un eventuale contenuto da dibattere.


Secondo me c'entra...

 e se la educazione vuol dire nascondere ipocritamente cosa penso di te e (ad esempio) chiamarti "caro Stany" invece che "brutto stronzo" mi piacerebbe tu mostrassi la VERA immagine che hai di me.

Che resta una TUA immagine, benintesi, con la quale ci posso giocare anche a biglie, quando l'hai tirata fuori, e se ne resti mortificato sei un tordello.

Ma almeno la tiri fuori.. e in qualche modo ti metti in gioco

Poi capisco che c'è l'educazione della forma, che peraltro mi appartiene totalmente... 

Che però può finire per diseducare ad altro.

PS. Sono solo esempi eh..?.. per spiegarsi...


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me c'entra...
> 
> e se la educazione vuol dire nascondere ipocritamente cosa penso di te e (ad esempio) chiamarti "caro Stany" invece che "brutto stronzo" mi piacerebbe tu mostrassi la VERA immagine che hai di me.
> 
> ...


Certo... Senza alcun riferimento a persone o cose realmente esistenti,e a fatti veramente accaduti....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo... Senza alcun riferimento a persone o cose realmente esistenti,e a fatti veramente accaduti....


Riguardo me, sicuramente...

Non ho mai dato del "brutto stronzo" a nessuno

La MIA forma non si sgretola miseramente alla prima pernacchia di un qualsiasi biscarotto/a di passaggio..


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Riguardo me, sicuramente...
> 
> Non ho mai dato del "brutto stronzo" a nessuno
> 
> La MIA forma non si sgretola miseramente alla prima pernacchia di un qualsiasi biscarotto/a di passaggio..


Beh... sarebbe il minimo sindacale,in un forum. Poi si ha qualche anno in più di un brufoloso  quindicenne e,pertanto, si ha chiaro in mente il proprio valore .


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Beh... sarebbe il minimo sindacale,in un forum. Poi si ha qualche anno in più di un brufoloso  quindicenne e,pertanto, si ha chiaro in mente il proprio valore .


Non saprei se è il minimo sindacale..

Per me è  semplicemente un autentico piacere .. anche nel reale, non solo non mi pesa, mi piace anche

E in qualche modo mi "sento obbligato" verso ciò che mi restituisce piacere..


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei se è il minimo sindacale..
> 
> Per me è  semplicemente un autentico piacere .. anche nel reale, non solo non mi pesa, mi piace anche
> 
> E in qualche modo mi "sento obbligato" verso ciò che mi restituisce piacere..


Sei conviviale... io più orso, scostante e solitario. Ma non mi costa essere brillante nel reale; e senza cambiare maschera.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Sei conviviale... io più orso, scostante e solitario. Ma non mi costa essere brillante nel reale; e senza cambiare maschera.


A questo livello si, molto 

Sono irrimediabilmente attratto da chi mi è diverso, e la forma solida serve anche per mantenere quella stabilità che consente il contatto senza scivolare nella scomposizione, e conseguente presa di distanza, o aggressione, che è un po' quel che scrivevo l'altra mattina

Poi.. si possono fare insieme 10 passi, come 5.. fermarsi presto.. e va benissimo così, si arriva dove si può, però.. è comunque piacevole

Almeno, per me è piacevole...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro, non intendevo lato uomo, ma lato donna...
> Ovviamente non puoi averlo provato... quindi se non vale per me, mi spiace, ma non puo' valere neanche per te...
> 
> Come puoi aver letto la sua soddisfazione nel farsi venire in bocca dall'uomo di un'altra? Empatia? Forse solo suggestione...


Oh, lo sai come la penso, se vuoi smontarmi per rassicurarti fai pure. Capisco che le ferite siano fresche. Io con le persone ci parlo, quando ci scopo. Prima e dopo, soprattutto, proprio perchè non mi fido dell'empatia. E poi esiste pure chi chiacchiera a bocca piena :rotfl:


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A questo livello si, molto
> 
> Sono irrimediabilmente attratto da chi mi è diverso, e la forma solida serve anche per mantenere quella stabilità che consente il contatto senza scivolare nella scomposizione, e conseguente presa di distanza, o aggressione, che è un po' quel che scrivevo l'altra mattina
> 
> ...


Uomo di mondo.... hai fatto il militare a Cuneo? 
Sai che scherzo eh! Sono satirico oggi


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, lo sai come la penso, se vuoi smontarmi per rassicurarti fai pure. Capisco che le ferite siano fresche. Io con le persone ci parlo, quando ci scopo. Prima e dopo, soprattutto, proprio perchè non mi fido dell'empatia. E poi esiste pure chi chiacchiera a bocca piena :rotfl:


Si...eppoi ci lasci quattro da venti sul comodino....


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ehm.ehm
> .. proprio livello quarta elementare eh....Sfogati pure, che almeno qua dentro puoi dire quello che vuoi....ti capisco,deve essere una tortura non poter dire ciò che si pensa nella vita reale....


il disco rotto. Quarta volta che lo ripeti e non smuovi nulla. Certo che è una tortura, ma il dolore si sopporta benssimo quando incassi in mezz'ora lo stipendio di due mesi di un impiegato alla posta. Ed ecco che si passa da sofferenza a seccatura in un attimo.
baci & abbracci


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si...eppoi ci lasci quattro da venti sul comodino....


mai pagato na femmina.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si...eppoi ci lasci *quattro da venti* sul comodino....


grazie per le tariffe, sei una miniera di informazioni preziose.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il disco rotto. Quarta volta che lo ripeti e non smuovi nulla. Certo che è una tortura, ma il dolore si sopporta benssimo quando incassi in mezz'ora lo stipendio di due mesi di un impiegato alla posta. Ed ecco che si passa da sofferenza a seccatura in un attimo.
> baci & abbracci


Eccoti alle corde: hai finito gli argomenti... sei passato alle considerazioni basate sul censo e sul reddito che, anche un disadattato peggio di te, capisce che non ci azzecchino con l'economia del discorso (vero però tu citi il lato economico,adesso).
Comunque son soddisfazioni sapere che soffri...eh
..eh..eh
. sappi che ti starò sempre dietro (davanti credo che rischierei).


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mai pagato na femmina.


E.....i trans?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Uomo di mondo.... hai fatto il militare a Cuneo?
> Sai che scherzo eh! Sono satirico oggi


Libano


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> grazie per le tariffe, sei una miniera di informazioni preziose.


Perché le paghi di più? Ti rubano isoldi!
Per il "proletariato" le tariffe scendono anche ai trenta....Altra classe , però.
Sulle tariffe dei trans invece,non sono informato...


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Libano


Ottomilioni di lire al mese!


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ottomilioni di lire al mese!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E.....i trans?


Le trans, zappa.


stany ha detto:


> Perché le paghi di più? Ti rubano isoldi!
> Per il "proletariato" le tariffe scendono anche ai trenta....Altra classe , però.
> Sulle tariffe dei trans invece,non sono informato...


Mai pagato, io. Invece ti ho scoperto puttaniere, fantastico  Ma sei una di quelle merdacce che usano corpi di ragazzine schiavizzate, uno degli squallidoni che vedo quando sono in fila che accostano col passeggino nel bagagliaio, oppure un poveraccio che scaccia la solitudine in stanze da motel? Sussù, racconta. Che poi ne parliamo al club del pulpito


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le trans, zappa.
> 
> Mai pagato, io. Invece ti ho scoperto puttaniere, fantastico  Ma sei una di quelle merdacce che usano corpi di ragazzine schiavizzate, uno degli squallidoni che vedo quando sono in fila che accostano col passeggino nel bagagliaio, oppure un poveraccio che scaccia la solitudine in stanze da motel? Sussù, racconta. Che poi ne parliamo al club del pulpito


Se tu mi racconti le tue coi trans, oppure "da" trans...
Mi sa che in quanto a solitudine tu sia a un buon livello.
T'ho già detto che "forse" potrai far presa su qualche sedicenne insicuro. Ciai niente da invidiare. 
Ah..ma il cofano col passeggino lo vedi quando sei in coda sul Gra, in attesa di Kevin?


----------



## francoff (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il disco rotto. Quarta volta che lo ripeti e non smuovi nulla.* Certo che è una tortura, ma il dolore si sopporta benssimo quando incassi in mezz'ora lo stipendio di due mesi di un impiegato alla posta*. Ed ecco che si passa da sofferenza a seccatura in un attimo.
> baci & abbracci


il tuo monetizzare sempre ti smaschera per quello che sei....un deluso dalla vita che qui vive una vita immaginaria.....ripeto ...sei qui sempre: mattina pomeriggio sera, giorni festivi e giorni feriali....ma quando vivi veramente? la " cavolata" della delega è una bella cavolata... per me fai il bidello..


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non é un particolare. É proprio aver sperimentato il cortocircuito tra la sottomissione apparente ed il potere reale che rende le opinioni della gente che vive per sentito dire così divertenti...
> Perché alla fine Stringi stringi discorso sto sempre lì. Io mi limito a provare un brivido ea cercare di spiegarmi il perché di quel brivido. Prendo invece atto del fatto che *moltissimi altri* prima allestiscono il palcoscenico, poi scelgono gli attori, e invece per ultima cercano la commedia


E' un particolare nel momento in cui dominanza e sottomissione vengono ricollocati nella compenetrazione. 

Che molto poco ha a che vedere con un pompino. In competizione con chi neanche sa di essere in competizione fra l'altro. 

Detto questo...capisco anche che se il gioco del potere si gioca sulla rivalsa, di qualsiasi tipo e genere, allora sì, il ruolo assume una importanza prioritaria. 
Perchè definisce. 

Sono prospettive. 

Mi interessa poi poco di quegli altri. Se devo essere sincera. 

Per esempio quel brivido che tu descrivi (immagino perchè te l'hanno raccontato le femmine) della sborra rubata ad un'altra donna non mi ha mai neanche sfiorata. 

I pochi che non capivano esattamente con chi avevano a che fare e provavano a cercar dentro quel tipo di brivido con me, non sono stati esattamente contenti di aver provato a cercar quel brivido. 

Però so che in effetti che spesso il sesso è legato alla competizione. E al sognato. 
E quindi comprendo quel tipo di prospettiva lì.

Il mio intervento tende solo a sottolineare che seppur qualche donna possa trovare una qualche spinta all'eccitazione nella competizione con le altre donne per un maschio, non è che sia la regola generale. 

E solo una prospettiva. Una delle tante. 

Come sono prospettive anche quelle di chi non è mai andato a scopare a giro perchè ha deciso di voler altro per sè. 

La grossa differenza è mettersi oppure no in ascolto. Ovviamente partendo da ciò che si sa. 
Che nessuno porta in mano la verità


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> il tuo monetizzare sempre ti smaschera per quello che sei....un deluso dalla vita che qui vive una vita immaginaria.....ripeto ...sei qui sempre: mattina pomeriggio sera, giorni festivi e giorni feriali....ma quando vivi veramente? la " cavolata" della delega è una bella cavolata... per me fai il bidello..


Scuole serali?


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un particolare nel momento in cui dominanza e sottomissione vengono ricollocati nella compenetrazione.
> 
> Che molto poco ha a che vedere con un pompino. In competizione con chi neanche sa di essere in competizione fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma...ma...ma....Lui è Gregorio..  era guardiano der   pretorio ,ciá du metri de torace....
Comunque,mi sembrava di averti capita ; poi mi sono perso (Houstonnn).... ciao, ti voglio bene.


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma...ma...ma....Lui è Gregorio..  era guardiano der   pretorio ,ciá du metri de torace....
> Comunque,*mi sembrava di averti capita ; poi mi sono perso (Houstonnn)*.... ciao, ti voglio bene.



:rotfl::rotfl:

ciao a te 








Io però non lo leggo così arci 

A volte è fastidioso, in effetti. Ma lo siamo tutti chi più chi meno. 

Io so essere molto fastidiosa, se mi ci metto...G. lo conferma sentitamente 

Poi non ho mica letto tutto il 3d, mi sono fermata ai pompini :carneval:


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ciao a te
> 
> ...


Ciascuno può essere fastidioso ,a proprio modo, se si impegna ad esserlo; il fastidio peggiore si ha quando chi lo sia ne è inconsapevole e, anzi è convinto di fare lo splendido e di essere compreso. Accettato sì..... compreso forse,ma non sempre.E quando è no, si deve accettare la critica nello stesso linguaggio che si è intavolato: questione di coerenza....


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ciascuno può essere fastidioso ,a proprio modo, se si impegna ad esserlo; il fastidio peggiore si ha quando chi lo sia ne è inconsapevole e, anzi è convinto di fare lo splendido e di essere compreso. Accettato sì..... compreso forse,ma non sempre.E quando è no, *si deve accettare la critica* nello stesso linguaggio che si è intavolato: questione di coerenza....


Beh...questa (il grassetto) è più che altro l'attesa di chi offre la sua critica. 
Che sia accettata e considerata, rispondendo, in qualunque modo si desideri una risposta.  

Non pensi?


----------



## Jacaranda (11 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, lo sai come la penso, se vuoi smontarmi per rassicurarti fai pure. Capisco che le ferite siano fresche. Io con le persone ci parlo, quando ci scopo. Prima e dopo, soprattutto, proprio perchè non mi fido dell'empatia. E poi esiste pure chi chiacchiera a bocca piena :rotfl:


Quindi tu credi alle persone? Ma dai...da te proprio non me l’aspettavo... io no, non ci credo .
guarda che non voglio smontarti...non è uno dei miei obiettivi... non ne ricaverei nulla


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io so essere molto fastidiosa, se mi ci metto...G. lo conferma sentitamente


Non c'è bisogno della conferma di Giovanni.
Basta che molli uno scrittorio di quelli buoni e qui li stendi tutti per un mese.


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I cornuti spesso lo sono.


si anche gli stronzi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> si anche gli stronzi.


Arula :bacissimo:


----------



## arula (12 Dicembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Arula :bacissimo:


ciao caro ^-^


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...questa (il grassetto) è più che altro l'attesa di chi offre la sua critica.
> Che sia accettata e considerata, rispondendo, in qualunque modo si desideri una risposta.
> 
> Non pensi?


Infatti,io offro e compro.


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno della conferma di Giovanni.
> Basta che molli uno scrittorio di quelli buoni e qui li stendi tutti per un mese.


Bella questa!


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti,io offro e compro.


Già. 
Lo facciamo un po' tutti. 

Ma entrambe le azioni, se lo strato di attese ed aspettative è troppo spesso, perdono il significato che hanno nel momento in cui vengono emesse da chi le ha emesse e per chi le ha emesse. 

E finiscono per rischiare di essere definite nel loro valore solo da quella o quelle risposte, che sono comunque alcune delle molteplici possibili e relative a chi a sua volta le emette. 

non dico che le risposte non siano importanti. 

Ma hanno importanza relativa. 
A loro volta ne hanno fondamentalmente per chi le emette.

Farsi travolgere dall'importanza è uno di quei giochetti che portano o al cercare consenso o al cercare conflitto. 
Nessuno dei due porta ad arricchimento però. 
Entrambi portano ad arroccamento 

A quel punto, comunicare è inutile e diventa solo uno spreco di energia. Che potrebbe essere destinata altrove ed in modi più utili. 

Io almeno la vedo così. E faccio in modo di dirigere il mio comunicare secondo questa linea direttrice. 
Di solito trovo da imparare...anche quando finisco dentro nel meccanismo del conflitto o della conferma. 
Che nessuno ne è esente. 

Saperli usare per se stessi io penso sia una cosa proprio importante per trovare benessere. 
Che dipenda da sè in feed back col mondo. 

Ma che sia feed back. E non ricerca fuori di qualcosa di cui si può trovare solo dentro 

Ovviamente è una mia opinione.


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno della conferma di Giovanni.
> Basta che molli uno scrittorio di quelli buoni e qui li stendi tutti per un mese.





in effetti :mexican:

ma mi sto allenando, oltre che all'eleganza, anche alla sintesi e alla non fastidiosità. 
O meglio, ad una fastidiosità meno di strada


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bella questa!


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se tu mi racconti le tue coi trans, oppure "da" trans...
> Mi sa che in quanto a solitudine tu sia a un buon livello.
> T'ho già detto che "forse" potrai far presa su qualche sedicenne insicuro. Ciai niente da invidiare.
> Ah..ma il cofano col passeggino lo vedi quando sei in coda sul Gra, in attesa di Kevin?


Porello. Tanta solennità per vestire il vuoto. 


francoff ha detto:


> il tuo monetizzare sempre ti smaschera per quello che sei....un deluso dalla vita che qui vive una vita immaginaria.....ripeto ...sei qui sempre: mattina pomeriggio sera, giorni festivi e giorni feriali....ma quando vivi veramente? la " cavolata" della delega è una bella cavolata... per me fai il bidello..


Come ti pare. A me fanno sempre ridere come pazzi quelli che stanno _inchiodati lì_. Io ho detto semplicemente che per me l'ambizione che è una molla sufficiente per vivere una vita che tutto sommato mi sta stretta. Almeno io ho l'ambizione. Tu hai i sani principi. Se pensi di stare meglio di me, buona camicia a tutti.


ipazia ha detto:


> E' un particolare nel momento in cui dominanza e sottomissione vengono ricollocati nella compenetrazione.
> 
> Che molto poco ha a che vedere con un pompino. In competizione con chi neanche sa di essere in competizione fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Le stagioni della vita vanno vissute tutte, sta cosa di negarsi un'esperienza per poi raccontarti che cercavi altro da te a me fa tanto postura antalgica.
Però si, tevojobbene 


occhitristi ha detto:


> Quindi tu credi alle persone? Ma dai...da te proprio non me l’aspettavo... io no, non ci credo .
> guarda che non voglio smontarti...non è uno dei miei obiettivi... non ne ricaverei nulla


Io credo a ciò che vedo. Indipendentemente da ciò che mi viene raccontato. Baci & abbracci.


arula ha detto:


> si anche gli stronzi.


 È da quando in qua una cosa esclude l'altra?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Dicembre 2017)

Io credo a ciò che vedo. Indipendentemente da ciò che mi viene raccontato. Baci & abbracci.
 È da quando in qua una cosa esclude l'altra? [/QUOTE]

Ma ddddaaaaaaii Arci, le donne sanno fingere alla stragrande ...ma che stai a di.....dove sta la tua esperienza ?
 molte  magari t’hanno pure preso per il culo e tu manco te ne sei accorto ......dammi retta


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> Lo facciamo un po' tutti.
> 
> Ma entrambe le azioni, se lo strato di attese ed aspettative è troppo spesso, perdono il significato che hanno nel momento in cui vengono emesse da chi le ha emesse e per chi le ha emesse.
> ...


Trovare quella condizione è come raggiungere il Nirvana.


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> in effetti :mexican:
> 
> ma mi sto allenando, oltre che all'eleganza, anche alla sintesi e alla non fastidiosità.
> O meglio, ad una fastidiosità meno di strada


Blaise ti ama anche cosi....


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma ddddaaaaaaii Arci, le donne sanno fingere alla stragrande ...ma che stai a di.....dove sta la tua esperienza ?
> molte  magari t’hanno pure preso per il culo e tu manco te ne sei accorto ......dammi retta


Tesoro mio. Le donne sanno fare un sacco di cose. Pure i maschi. Pure cani, gatti e cavalli sanno fare un sacco di cose. Mi sarebbe complicato vivere senza affidarmi alle mie percezioni, dando solo retta ai saggi consigli delle vocette del forumme, no? Poi per carità, Magari sono solo uno stordito che vive di film. O magari scopo solo personacce D). 
Per fortuna ci sono le persone come te che dall'alto della loro immensa esperienza di vita sono arrivati al pinnacolo dell'evoluzione umana: il maschi-contro-femmine :rotfl:


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Porello. Tanta solennità per vestire il vuoto.
> 
> Guarda che hai capito male: non avevo alcuna intenzione di vestirti,anche perché non son sarto (nemmeno sardo ).


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È da quando in qua una cosa esclude l'altra?


  non ho visto particelle congiuntive esclusive nella mia risposta, ma se vuoi ulteriori argomenti di approfondimento posso fornirteli


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> [Guarda che hai capito male: non avevo alcuna intenzione di vestirti,anche perché non son sarto (nemmeno sardo ).


Le rispostine sempre le stesse sempre uguali! :rotfl: Mettici un po' più di puntini di sospensione e qualche faccina stupida e tempo una decina d'anni potresti arrivare ad eguagliare oscuro in quanto a modalità gatto nero appeso ai coglioni


arula ha detto:


> non ho visto particelle congiuntive esclusive nella mia risposta, ma se vuoi ulteriori argomenti di approfondimento posso fornirteli


Stiamo qua apposta :mexican:


----------



## arula (13 Dicembre 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ho trovato uno stage da programmatore informatico (con la laurea in storia, sì, questa cosa mi fa esplodere in grandi risate isteriche) che finisce l'8 gennaio: la prospettiva è l'assunzione, si vedrà. Diciamo che per 8 ore al giorno ho altro a cui pensare. Mi sono iscritta a un corso serale di francese, una volta a settimana do ripetizioni a una bimba e vado in terapia.* Quelle ore di vuoto che restano... lasciamo stare.*


 un abbraccio


----------



## nina (13 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> un abbraccio


Grazie.


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le rispostine sempre le stesse sempre uguali! :rotfl: Mettici un po' più di puntini di sospensione e qualche faccina stupida e tempo una decina d'anni potresti arrivare ad eguagliare oscuro in quanto a modalità gatto nero appeso ai coglioni
> 
> Stiamo qua apposta :mexican:


Il  gatto appeso ad un coglione... eh..eh...eh...bravo!  Ciai azzeccato puntini puntini


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il  gatto appeso ad un coglione... eh..eh...eh...bravo!  *Ciai* azzeccato puntini puntini


Si ma moscio. Oltre che approssimativo con l'italiano. Sei un gatto moscio. Su. Un bell'insulto pirotecnico, andiamo!


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio. Le donne sanno fare un sacco di cose. Pure i maschi. Pure cani, gatti e cavalli sanno fare un sacco di cose. Mi sarebbe complicato vivere senza affidarmi alle mie percezioni, dando solo retta ai saggi consigli delle vocette del forumme, no? Poi per carità, Magari sono solo uno stordito che vive di film. O magari scopo solo personacce D).
> Per fortuna ci sono le persone come te che dall'alto della loro immensa esperienza di vita sono arrivati al pinnacolo dell'evoluzione umana: il maschi-contro-femmine :rotfl:


Ma ti leggi?


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si ma moscio. Oltre che approssimativo con l'italiano. Sei un gatto moscio. Su. Un bell'insulto pirotecnico, andiamo!


Finto limitato? E non ciai gli strumenti (il ciai,devo forzarlo sulla tastiera,eh!) per dire altro? 
Vabbè....(puntini puntini) buona giornata.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma ti leggi?


Si, sei tu quella che secondo me non legge, ma vabbeeeeeene. 


stany ha detto:


> Finto limitato? E non ciai gli strumenti (il ciai,devo forzarlo sulla tastiera,eh!) per dire altro?
> Vabbè....(puntini puntini) buona giornata.


"Finto limitato" un insulto pirotecnico? Se sei cosí pure a letto questo spiega un sacco di cose :rotfl:
Mi sa che il cazzo lo tieni su a colpi di sani principi, vé?


----------



## Circe (15 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono a casa , mia moglie al lavoro i ragazzi sono usciti . Guardo fuori dalla finestra e vedo una giornata di nebbia molto simile a quel giovedì in cui la seguii. Sembra la stessa giornata e io sono ancora lì : inchiodato . Non sono riuscito a fare un passo avanti .


Servono ANNI x fare un passo avanti.
Nel senso che nel frattempo vivi, riesci a riprendere una pseudo normalita....ma per ritornare nel tuo baricentro ci vorra tempo. Te ne accorgerai quando sarai tu il tuo primo pensiero e lei tornera alla sua giusta collocazione. Adesso purtroppo il tuo baricentro se l'e' preso lei.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2017)

Circe ha detto:


> Servono ANNI x fare un passo avanti.
> Nel senso che nel frattempo vivi, riesci a riprendere una pseudo normalita....ma per ritornare nel tuo baricentro ci vorra tempo. Te ne accorgerai quando sarai tu il tuo primo pensiero e lei tornera alla sua giusta collocazione. Adesso purtroppo il tuo baricentro se l'e' preso lei.


Ciao carissima, spero tu stia bene! 
Aggiungo anche che te ne accorgerai quando il 'noi' sarà un 'io e te' che camminano insieme ciascuno con la propria individualità e al proprio posto.


----------



## stany (15 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si, sei tu quella che secondo me non legge, ma vabbeeeeeene.
> 
> "Finto limitato" un insulto pirotecnico? Se sei cosí pure a letto questo spiega un sacco di cose :rotfl:
> Mi sa che il cazzo lo tieni su a colpi di sani principi, vé?


Ma....sei Blaise "travestito" ? (Ohu...se lo capisci c'è pure il doppio senso,ma ne dubito).


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....sei Blaise "travestito" ? (Ohu...se lo capisci c'è pure il doppio senso,ma ne dubito).


Moscio. Sei irrimediabilmente moscio.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

Circe ha detto:


> Servono ANNI x fare un passo avanti.
> Nel senso che nel frattempo vivi, riesci a riprendere una pseudo normalita....ma per ritornare nel tuo baricentro ci vorra tempo. Te ne accorgerai quando sarai tu il tuo primo pensiero e lei tornera alla sua giusta collocazione. Adesso purtroppo il tuo baricentro se l'e' preso lei.


Non è sempre così per tutti. A tutti può capitare di essere investiti da un'auto. Le persone vanno anche pesate per le loro capacità di recupero. Se strutturi un trauma e ti ci crogioli per anni senza andare avanti, non sei uno che è stato ferito più di altri, sei un catorcio difettoso.
Le persone solide vanno avanti a prescindere dai calci in culo che gli molla la vita. Quelli sono inevitabili.


----------



## arula (15 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è sempre così per tutti. A tutti può capitare di essere investiti da un'auto. Le persone vanno anche pesate per le loro capacità di recupero. Se strutturi un trauma e ti ci crogioli per anni senza andare avanti, non sei uno che è stato ferito più di altri, sei un catorcio difettoso.
> Le persone solide vanno avanti a prescindere dai calci in culo che gli molla la vita. Quelli sono inevitabili.


bè che ci voglia tempo di digestione è in dubbio, non mi pare che quel che ha detto circe indichi milioni di anni, ma solo che ci vuol tempo....
bo ogni tanto parti in quarta e vai per la tangente...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> bè che ci voglia tempo di digestione è in dubbio, non mi pare che quel che ha detto circe indichi milioni di anni, ma solo che ci vuol tempo....
> bo ogni tanto parti in quarta e vai per la tangente...


Magari ci vogliono mesi. O settimane. O ore. O anche a tempo zero. Magari vatti a rileggere il primo post del thread. Ciaociao


----------



## Circe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, spero tu stia bene!
> Aggiungo anche che te ne accorgerai quando il 'noi' sarà un 'io e te' che camminano insieme ciascuno con la propria individualità e al proprio posto.


 Ciao Diletta tutto bene grazie  concordo con quello che hai scritto, anche se quell'io e te spesso camminano in parallelo ....


----------



## Circe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è sempre così per tutti. A tutti può capitare di essere investiti da un'auto. Le persone vanno anche pesate per le loro capacità di recupero. Se strutturi un trauma e ti ci crogioli per anni senza andare avanti, non sei uno che è stato ferito più di altri, sei un catorcio difettoso.
> Le persone solide vanno avanti a prescindere dai calci in culo che gli molla la vita. Quelli sono inevitabili.


Ciao, condivido ognuno e' un mondo a se. Ognuno ha i propri tempi di recupero, ma non e' detto che se un trauma ti dura piu a lungo sei un catorcio difettoso.  Puo essere che eri tanto innamorato, tanto fiducioso quando ti e' successo e ti e' crollato tutto non solo fuori ma anche dentro....puo voler dire che si e' piu sensibili di altri che vivono piu easy e superficialmente. Il tradimento e' un lutto non un incidente automobilistico. Si rimane interi fuori ma il cuore e la testa tornano sempre indietro pur quando si sta bene. Puo succedere mentre guidi, mentre vedi un cane, vedi un tramonto o senti un profumo. E il nostro amico ha collegato la nebbia a quel giorno.....purtroppo si chiamano ancoraggi emotivi. Non significa che sia anormale, significa che e' una persona con un grande "dentro". E se sei cosi fidati serve tanto tempo


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao, condivido ognuno e' un mondo a se. Ognuno ha i propri tempi di recupero, ma non e' detto che se un trauma ti dura piu a lungo sei un catorcio difettoso.  Puo essere che eri tanto innamorato, tanto fiducioso quando ti e' successo e ti e' crollato tutto non solo fuori ma anche dentro....puo voler dire che si e' piu sensibili di altri che vivono piu easy e superficialmente. Il tradimento e' un lutto non un incidente automobilistico. Si rimane interi fuori ma il cuore e la testa tornano sempre indietro pur quando si sta bene. Puo succedere mentre guidi, mentre vedi un cane, vedi un tramonto o senti un profumo. E il nostro amico ha collegato la nebbia a quel giorno.....purtroppo si chiamano ancoraggi emotivi. Non significa che sia anormale, significa che e' una persona con un grande "dentro". E se sei cosi fidati serve tanto tempo


ciao a te. Il mio discorso è leggermente diverso. Puoi stare di merda, male quanto vuoi, l'intensità del dolore è cosa differente dalla durata. Devi destrutturare e ristrutturare un mondo? Sanguinare? Mollare tutto? Ovvio, si fa, e non è gratis. 
Il marchio del catorcio sta esattamente nel restare fermi per anni, quando passi dal piangere lacrime che hai, al produrre lacrime da piangere perchè diventa il piangere in sè ad essere consolatorio. L'avere le corna diventa un alibi per l'immobilismo, e il traditore un comodo bersaglio per non fare i conti con noi stessi. Se nel tempo rimani _inchiodato lì_, non venire a cercare comprensione, muovi il culo e la mente lo accompagnerà. 
Non raccontiamocela. La gente il dolore e la supposta aura di martire che comportano le corna se li coccolano, per anni.


----------



## Circe (16 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ciao a te. Il mio discorso è leggermente diverso. Puoi stare di merda, male quanto vuoi, l'intensità del dolore è cosa differente dalla durata. Devi destrutturare e ristrutturare un mondo? Sanguinare? Mollare tutto? Ovvio, si fa, e non è gratis.
> Il marchio del catorcio sta esattamente nel restare fermi per anni, quando passi dal piangere lacrime che hai, al produrre lacrime da piangere perchè diventa il piangere in sè ad essere consolatorio. L'avere le corna diventa un alibi per l'immobilismo, e il traditore un comodo bersaglio per non fare i conti con noi stessi. Se nel tempo rimani _inchiodato lì_, non venire a cercare comprensione, muovi il culo e la mente lo accompagnerà.
> Non raccontiamocela. La gente il dolore e la supposta aura di martire che comportano le corna se li coccolano, per anni.


Tu ovviamente guardi con i tuoi occhiali.....non so in cosa ti riconosci se tradito o traditore...so che sei molto "o nero o bianco" e quindi troppo netto pwr chi ci sta ancora affogando in quelle acque torbide in cui ti butta subire un tradimento. Certo reagire, muovere il culo sono daccordo, restare li a piangere non ti porta a superare,  ma il tempo e' soggettivo e se tu sei veloce e risoluto nelle tue cose non significa che chi e' piu lento sia autolesionista. Poi anche io se mi vedo indietro adesso....penso quanto tempo ho sprecato. Ma oggi dopo aver metabolizzato il tutto. E comunque pur stando bene, un tramonto o un profumo puo' irrompere tra i miei pensieri e farmi ancora riflettere


----------



## francoff (18 Gennaio 2018)

Come tutto cambia repentinamente e senza un perché ! All improvviso una grande voglia di lei di stare con lei , non da perdonare ma da accettare e di proseguire assieme . Un senso di benessere che da tempo non avevamo : i pensieri cupi sempre meno pesanti .


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Come tutto cambia repentinamente e senza un perché ! All improvviso una grande voglia di lei di stare con lei , non da perdonare ma da accettare e di proseguire assieme . Un senso di benessere che da tempo non avevamo : i pensieri cupi sempre meno pesanti .


Che bello!

Raccontaci se vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Come tutto cambia repentinamente e senza un perché ! All improvviso una grande voglia di lei di stare con lei , non da perdonare ma da accettare e di proseguire assieme . Un senso di benessere che da tempo non avevamo : i pensieri cupi sempre meno pesanti .


Bene:ballo:


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Come tutto cambia repentinamente e senza un perché ! All improvviso una grande voglia di lei di stare con lei , non da perdonare ma da accettare e di proseguire assieme . Un senso di benessere che da tempo non avevamo : i pensieri cupi sempre meno pesanti .


vedi che il tempo dilaziona si ai brutti pensieri che le vecchie vicissitudini come il suo tradimento , è capitato a persone di mia conoscenza che la cosa è rientrata dopo un ragionevole lasso di tempo perchè se uno vuole si distacca subito ma vivendo in casa insieme credo che la cosa avvenuta si è spostata in un angolino del cervello quindi non è che non si ricordi ma la si vuole prendere più se non quando si è soli con i nostri intimi pensieri.
Si riparte con nuove basi e spero che ti vada tutto bene :up:


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Come tutto cambia repentinamente e senza un perché ! All improvviso una grande voglia di lei di stare con lei , non da perdonare ma da accettare e di proseguire assieme . Un senso di benessere che da tempo non avevamo : i pensieri cupi sempre meno pesanti .



IL perche' e' il tempo, fortunatamente attenua il dolore e ci si pensa meno, ed in questo senso fa male pure continuare  a leggere il forum!

Si,  si può stare molto molto  bene anche 'dopo'. 

Felice per te e per la vostra famiglia.


----------



## Frithurik (18 Gennaio 2018)

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## francoff (18 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello!
> 
> Raccontaci se vuoi.


Non so come spiegarlo. Complice la vacanza stupenda fatta in montagna forse qualcosa in me è scattato....tipo all' improvviso un interruttore ha fatto click. Una voglia di vederla di stare con lei di ricominciare a vivere con lei e a condividere. Lei si è accorta di questo e timidamente mi ha chiesto ....le ho risposto che avevo accettato dentro di me quello che è successo. Come scritto stamattina riguardo all' accettare e andare avanti o lasciarsi.....ma senza esserci un perdono perchè un sentimento non è una colpa. Le ho detto che il suo tradimento lo vedo come un ostacolo che poteva capitare , in un percorso di coppia di 20 anni poteva capitare, è capitato, se siamo sempre noi e quindi il noi è importante dobbiamo capire che sono cose che possono succedere e andare avanti. Avevo paura del ritorno a casa alla quotidianità , ma non ci sono per ora scossoni anzi , sono siamo tranquillissimi . Boh....non sono abile con le parole e con lo scrivere spero si capisca cosa intendo.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarlo. Complice la vacanza stupenda fatta in montagna forse qualcosa in me è scattato....tipo all' improvviso un interruttore ha fatto click. Una voglia di vederla di stare con lei di ricominciare a vivere con lei e a condividere. Lei si è accorta di questo e timidamente mi ha chiesto ....le ho risposto che avevo accettato dentro di me quello che è successo. Come scritto stamattina riguardo all' accettare e andare avanti o lasciarsi.....ma senza esserci un perdono perchè un sentimento non è una colpa. Le ho detto che il suo tradimento lo vedo come un ostacolo che poteva capitare , in un percorso di coppia di 20 anni poteva capitare, è capitato, se siamo sempre noi e quindi il noi è importante dobbiamo capire che sono cose che possono succedere e andare avanti. Avevo paura del ritorno a casa alla quotidianità , ma non ci sono per ora scossoni anzi , sono siamo tranquillissimi . Boh....non sono abile con le parole e con lo scrivere spero si capisca cosa intendo.


 Quanto tempo ci hai messo?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarlo. Complice la vacanza stupenda fatta in montagna forse qualcosa in me è scattato....tipo all' improvviso un interruttore ha fatto click. Una voglia di vederla di stare con lei di ricominciare a vivere con lei e a condividere. Lei si è accorta di questo e timidamente mi ha chiesto ....le ho risposto che avevo accettato dentro di me quello che è successo. Come scritto stamattina riguardo all' accettare e andare avanti o lasciarsi.....ma senza esserci un perdono perchè un sentimento non è una colpa. Le ho detto che il suo tradimento lo vedo come un ostacolo che poteva capitare , in un percorso di coppia di 20 anni poteva capitare, è capitato, se siamo sempre noi e quindi il noi è importante dobbiamo capire che sono cose che possono succedere e andare avanti. Avevo paura del ritorno a casa alla quotidianità , ma non ci sono per ora scossoni anzi , sono siamo tranquillissimi . Boh....non sono abile con le parole e con lo scrivere spero si capisca cosa intendo.


Direi che si capisce.. si sente anche che sei molto rasserenato, questo è estremamente positivo, e per nulla scontato.

Il rasserenarsi rispetto all'accaduto, indipendentemente dalle scelte successive (restati insieme/separati)

Complimenti!


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Come tutto cambia repentinamente e senza un perché ! All improvviso una grande voglia di lei di stare con lei , non da perdonare ma da accettare e di proseguire assieme . Un senso di benessere che da tempo non avevamo : i pensieri cupi sempre meno pesanti .



Bella l'immagine del "click". Molto. 
Provata anch'io anche se qualche "clack" dopo è arrivato comunque, seppure di intensità "soprassiedibile" :carneval:

Sono felice per te


----------



## disincantata (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarlo. Complice la vacanza stupenda fatta in montagna forse qualcosa in me è scattato....tipo all' improvviso un interruttore ha fatto click. Una voglia di vederla di stare con lei di ricominciare a vivere con lei e a condividere. Lei si è accorta di questo e timidamente mi ha chiesto ....le ho risposto che avevo accettato dentro di me quello che è successo. Come scritto stamattina riguardo all' accettare e andare avanti o lasciarsi.....ma senza esserci un perdono perchè un sentimento non è una colpa. Le ho detto che il suo tradimento lo vedo come un ostacolo che poteva capitare , in un percorso di coppia di 20 anni poteva capitare, è capitato, se siamo sempre noi e quindi il noi è importante dobbiamo capire che sono cose che possono succedere e andare avanti. Avevo paura del ritorno a casa alla quotidianità , ma non ci sono per ora scossoni anzi , sono siamo tranquillissimi . Boh....non sono abile con le parole e con lo scrivere spero si capisca cosa intendo.



Io l'interruttore lo avevo scelto come immagine proprio sperando di poterlo usare!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarlo. Complice la vacanza stupenda fatta in montagna forse qualcosa in me è scattato....tipo all' improvviso un interruttore ha fatto click. Una voglia di vederla di stare con lei di ricominciare a vivere con lei e a condividere. Lei si è accorta di questo e timidamente mi ha chiesto ....le ho risposto che avevo accettato dentro di me quello che è successo. Come scritto stamattina riguardo all' accettare e andare avanti o lasciarsi.....ma senza esserci un perdono perchè un sentimento non è una colpa. Le ho detto che il suo tradimento lo vedo come un ostacolo che poteva capitare , in un percorso di coppia di 20 anni poteva capitare, è capitato, se siamo sempre noi e quindi il noi è importante dobbiamo capire che sono cose che possono succedere e andare avanti. Avevo paura del ritorno a casa alla quotidianità , ma non ci sono per ora scossoni anzi , sono siamo tranquillissimi . Boh....non sono abile con le parole e con lo scrivere spero si capisca cosa intendo.


Credo di aver capito.


----------



## francoff (19 Gennaio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quanto tempo ci hai messo?


Un anno, dove lei non si è mai zerbinata, dove è stata sincera anche a costo di farmi molto male, però necessaria per mettere sul piatto tutto e cercare di ricostruire.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (19 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Un anno, dove lei non si è mai zerbinata, dove è stata sincera anche a costo di farmi molto male, però necessaria per mettere sul piatto tutto e cercare di ricostruire.


La sincerità  fa sempre la differenza; del resto non può che essere quello l'antidoto alla menzogna per eccellenza.


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL perche' e' il tempo, fortunatamente attenua il dolore e ci si pensa meno, ed in questo senso fa male pure continuare  a leggere il forum!
> 
> *Si,  si può stare molto molto  bene anche 'dopo'. *
> 
> Felice per te e per la vostra famiglia.


Confermo!


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarlo. Complice la vacanza stupenda fatta in montagna forse qualcosa in me è scattato....tipo all' improvviso un interruttore ha fatto click. Una voglia di vederla di stare con lei di ricominciare a vivere con lei e a condividere. Lei si è accorta di questo e timidamente mi ha chiesto ....le ho risposto che avevo accettato dentro di me quello che è successo. Come scritto stamattina riguardo all' accettare e andare avanti o lasciarsi.....ma senza esserci un perdono perchè un sentimento non è una colpa. Le ho detto che il suo tradimento lo vedo come un ostacolo che poteva capitare , in un percorso di coppia di 20 anni poteva capitare, è capitato, se siamo sempre noi e quindi il noi è importante dobbiamo capire che sono cose che possono succedere e andare avanti. Avevo paura del ritorno a casa alla quotidianità , ma non ci sono per ora scossoni anzi , sono siamo tranquillissimi . Boh....non sono abile con le parole e con lo scrivere spero si capisca cosa intendo.


Sono felice per te.  Ora si tratta di consolidare, spero senza ricadute.


----------



## Dina74 (19 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Un anno, dove lei non si è mai zerbinata, dove è stata sincera anche a costo di farmi molto male, però necessaria per mettere sul piatto tutto e cercare di ricostruire.


La sincerità se si vuole ricostruire è essenziale...fa male ma è l'unico modo e alla lunga premia.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2018)

Beh se sinceramente un* dimostra di essere un* deficiente non funziona.
La moglie di francoff non lo è.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Un anno, dove lei non si è mai zerbinata, dove è stata sincera anche a costo di farmi molto male, però necessaria per mettere sul piatto tutto e cercare di ricostruire.


Vuol dire che ci tiene. Bene. Contento


----------



## Dina74 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh se sinceramente un* dimostra di essere un* deficiente non funziona.
> La moglie di francoff non lo è.


Se è deficiente meglio saperlo.
Io per ricostruire non voglio sconti...Devo sapere la verità ( non metterla sotto un tappetto) e poi ripartire. Questo intendevo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (20 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vuol dire che ci tiene. Bene. Contento


Esatto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Se è deficiente meglio saperlo.
> Io per ricostruire non voglio sconti...Devo sapere la verità ( non metterla sotto un tappeto) e poi ripartire. Questo intendevo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo.
Ci mancherebbe dover digerire altre bugie.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ci mancherebbe dover digerire altre bugie.



Non è da tutti sottoporsi al fuoco di fila di domande che attanagliano il tradito; dev'essere molto faticoso e soprattutto umiliante raccontare dettagli, qualora vengano richiesti, che alla luce del dopo per chi li ha vissuti contano nulla. Imbarazzante anche, ma tant'è, se il desiderio principe è quello di tentare di ridare vita alla coppia che fu, non esiste altra strada: se chi è stato fuori dalla relazione clandestina non si riappropria di quel tempo vissuto da ebete (parlo per me) ricostruendo passo passo i giorni, le settimane, i mesi, gli eventi, le ricorrenze etc, non può pensare di fare cosa nuova basandosi solo sull'essenziale, cioè il tradimento conclamato e il successivo pentimento. Funziona così. Eppure specie all'inizio il traditore fa fatica ad aprirsi totalmente, vigliaccamente, e si corre il rischio di peggiorare, se possibile, ancor più la situazione mentendo ancora, omettendo particolari, magari anche solo per non infierire ulteriormente. Al cospetto di una sofferenza evidentissima dell'altro ci vuole veramente tanto coraggio per rivelare racconti e situazioni che sanno di stoccata mortale, ma se si sono avute le palle per mentire, ingannare, gestire due relazioni, si deve pretendere anche che che ci si metta a disposizione, costi quel che costi. Alrimenti non c'è storia, si è condannati all'estinzione.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non è da tutti sottoporsi al fuoco di fila di domande che attanagliano il tradito; dev'essere molto faticoso e soprattutto umiliante raccontare dettagli, qualora vengano richiesti, che alla luce del dopo per chi li ha vissuti contano nulla. Imbarazzante anche, ma tant'è, se il desiderio principe è quello di tentare di ridare vita alla coppia che fu, non esiste altra strada: se chi è stato fuori dalla relazione clandestina non si riappropria di quel tempo vissuto da ebete (parlo per me) ricostruendo passo passo i giorni, le settimane, i mesi, gli eventi, le ricorrenze etc, non può pensare di fare cosa nuova basandosi solo sull'essenziale, cioè il tradimento conclamato e il successivo pentimento. Funziona così. Eppure specie all'inizio il traditore fa fatica ad aprirsi totalmente, vigliaccamente, e si corre il rischio di peggiorare, se possibile, ancor più la situazione mentendo ancora, omettendo particolari, magari anche solo per non infierire ulteriormente. Al cospetto di una sofferenza evidentissima dell'altro ci vuole veramente tanto coraggio per rivelare racconti e situazioni che sanno di stoccata mortale, ma se si sono avute le palle per mentire, ingannare, gestire due relazioni, si deve pretendere anche che che ci si metta a disposizione, costi quel che costi. Alrimenti non c'è storia, si è condannati all'estinzione.



Dipende anche dal carattere del tradito, oltre che da quello del traditore. Del resto, nel mio caso, con tutta la memoria era impossibile ricostruire 5 anni di doppia vita.  Inoltre non mi sono mai interessati i particolari 'intimi' tra loro due, potendoli ben immaginare.
Credo di aver chiesto ben poco in quel senso. Ed erano  ben altre le cose che mi hanno dato piu' dispiacere. Piccoli particolari che naturalmente ho valutato dopo.  Anche a fargliele  notare,  non le ricorderebbe  preso com'era dal rispondere alle esigenze di lei, messaggi a raffica,  in ogni momento. Magari a distanza di anni qualcosa in piu' ripensandoci avrei dovuto chiedere, ma non su quello che facevano a letto. 
Cosa sarebbe cambiato sapendo molto di piu'?    NON LO SO.
E non lo sapro' mai.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende anche dal carattere del tradito, oltre che da quello del traditore. Del resto, nel mio caso, con tutta la memoria era impossibile ricostruire 5 anni di doppia vita.  Inoltre non mi sono mai interessati i particolari 'intimi' tra loro due, potendoli ben immaginare.
> Credo di aver chiesto ben poco in quel senso. Ed erano  ben altre le cose che mi hanno dato piu' dispiacere. Piccoli particolari che naturalmente ho valutato dopo.  Anche a fargliele  notare,  non le ricorderebbe  preso com'era dal rispondere alle esigenze di lei, messaggi a raffica,  in ogni momento. Magari a distanza di anni qualcosa in piu' ripensandoci avrei dovuto chiedere, ma non su quello che facevano a letto.
> Cosa sarebbe cambiato sapendo molto di piu'?    NON LO SO.
> E non lo sapro' mai.


Non mi riferivo tanto a quello che facevano intimamente, anche se ho chiesto, quanto alle dinamiche che intercorrevano quotidianamente ripercorrendo momenti particolari tipo uscite, cerimonie, festività, compleanni, malattie, vacanze etc. Probabilmente venire a conoscenza di tutto quanto in realtà non porta nulla di concreto ad un "ristare" insieme, ma farà parte di una specie di "processo di purificazione" oppure semplicemente se ne vuol parlare per riempire tempi e spazi con l'unica cosa che in quel momento interessa. Se non si discute di "quello" sviscerandolo, almeno all'inizio, come fa ad esserci spazio per altro?


Disi, sinceramente sono convinta che se ogni tradito avesse la possibilità di vedere con i suoi occhi, per una magia dell'universo retroattiva, il proprio coniuge all'opera, tipo amoreggiare, messaggiare, fare l'amore, desiderare etc etc, e non solo magari leggere messaggi/mail o ascoltare raccontini, davvero uno su un milione resterebbe, a meno che convenga fortemente economicamente o per altro. Se si ama si può anche tollerare l'immaginato, ma l'agito sotto i propri occhi forse no. Però non so se è una cazzata, ci devo rifletere


----------



## Skorpio (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> avesse la possibilità di vedere con i suoi occhi, per una magia dell'universo retroattiva, il proprio coniuge all'opera, tipo amoreggiare, messaggiare, fare l'amore, desiderare etc etc, e non solo magari leggere messaggi/mail o ascoltare raccontini, davvero uno su un milione resterebbe, a meno che convenga fortemente economicamente o per altro. Se si ama si può anche tollerare l'immaginato, ma l'agito sotto i propri occhi forse no. Però non so se è una cazzata, ci devo rifletere


non credo sia una cazzata...
sicuramente non aiuterebbe


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo tanto a quello che facevano intimamente, anche se ho chiesto, quanto alle dinamiche che intercorrevano quotidianamente ripercorrendo momenti particolari tipo uscite, cerimonie, festività, compleanni, malattie, vacanze etc. Probabilmente venire a conoscenza di tutto quanto in realtà non porta nulla di concreto ad un "ristare" insieme, ma farà parte di una specie di "processo di purificazione" oppure semplicemente se ne vuol parlare per riempire tempi e spazi con l'unica cosa che in quel momento interessa. Se non si discute di "quello" sviscerandolo, almeno all'inizio, come fa ad esserci spazio per altro?
> 
> 
> Disi, sinceramente sono convinta che se ogni tradito avesse la possibilità di vedere con i suoi occhi, per una magia dell'universo retroattiva, il proprio coniuge all'opera, tipo amoreggiare, messaggiare, fare l'amore, desiderare etc etc, e non solo magari leggere messaggi/mail o ascoltare raccontini, davvero uno su un milione resterebbe, a meno che convenga fortemente economicamente o per altro. Se si ama si può anche tollerare l'immaginato, ma l'agito sotto i propri occhi forse no. Però non so se è una cazzata, ci devo rifletere



Eppure c'e' chi ci e' riuscito, pur leggendo di tutto, beccato il traditore in motel, o visto addirittura filmati.

Pero' resto del parere che meno sai e meglio e' per il dopo, se decidi di tenertelo.

Si puo' parlare della coppia dopo, del senso di restare insieme, del perche' e' successo, con chi importa poco. 

Io qualche messaggio lo ho letto, patetici o certi testi copiati, la dimostrazione che 'doveva per forza usare certi termini'.  No comment su entrambi.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure c'e' chi ci e' riuscito, pur leggendo di tutto, beccato il traditore in motel, o visto addirittura filmati.
> 
> Pero' resto del parere che meno sai e meglio e' per il dopo, se decidi di tenertelo.
> 
> ...


Credo che in teoria tu abbia ragionissima: meno si sa meglio è per il dopo; però è anche vero che tutto ciò che non passa nel povero setaccio della condivisione, seppur postuma, raffazzonata e magari pure edulcorata, rimane a galleggiare in qualche posto dell'anima o del cervello e prima o poi chiede conto. Se gli si dà anche una tritata grossolana probabilmente riesce a disperdersi nei meandri del tempo almeno quella sensazione di non appartenenza, di esclusione, di estromissione dalla vita dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2018)

Non capisco perché a me non è fregato niente.
Lui mi ha detto qualcosa, ma non era quello che chiedevo io e le spiegazioni mi sembravano di una tale pochezza.
Ecco a me interessava sapere perché aveva fatto una cosa del genere a me, non cosa aveva fatto lui.
Il fatto che non avesse dato il valore che davo io a quello che (credevo) c’era. Il non esserci nella vita insieme. Come era altrove non me ne fregava niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non è da tutti sottoporsi al fuoco di fila di domande che attanagliano il tradito; dev'essere molto faticoso e soprattutto umiliante raccontare dettagli, qualora vengano richiesti, che alla luce del dopo per chi li ha vissuti contano nulla. Imbarazzante anche, ma tant'è, se il desiderio principe è quello di tentare di ridare vita alla coppia che fu, non esiste altra strada: se chi è stato fuori dalla relazione clandestina non si riappropria di quel tempo vissuto da ebete (parlo per me) ricostruendo passo passo i giorni, le settimane, i mesi, gli eventi, le ricorrenze etc, non può pensare di fare cosa nuova basandosi solo sull'essenziale, cioè il tradimento conclamato e il successivo pentimento. Funziona così. Eppure specie all'inizio il traditore fa fatica ad aprirsi totalmente, vigliaccamente, e si corre il rischio di peggiorare, se possibile, ancor più la situazione mentendo ancora, omettendo particolari, magari anche solo per non infierire ulteriormente. Al cospetto di una sofferenza evidentissima dell'altro ci vuole veramente tanto coraggio per rivelare racconti e situazioni che sanno di stoccata mortale, ma se si sono avute le palle per mentire, ingannare, gestire due relazioni, si deve pretendere anche che che ci si metta a disposizione, costi quel che costi. Alrimenti non c'è storia, si è condannati all'estinzione.


Puoi anche decidere di non raccontare. Non sei obbligato. Dal fuoco di fila ti sfili


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende anche dal carattere del tradito, oltre che da quello del traditore. Del resto, nel mio caso, con tutta la memoria era impossibile ricostruire 5 anni di doppia vita.  Inoltre non mi sono mai interessati i particolari 'intimi' tra loro due, potendoli ben immaginare.
> Credo di aver chiesto ben poco in quel senso. Ed erano  ben altre le cose che mi hanno dato piu' dispiacere. Piccoli particolari che naturalmente ho valutato dopo.  Anche a fargliele  notare,  non le ricorderebbe  preso com'era dal rispondere alle esigenze di lei, messaggi a raffica,  in ogni momento. Magari a distanza di anni qualcosa in piu' ripensandoci avrei dovuto chiedere, ma non su quello che facevano a letto.
> Cosa sarebbe cambiato sapendo molto di piu'?    NON LO SO.
> E non lo sapro' mai.


Non capisco. Sarà il fatto che a me piacciono donne che utilizzano il sesso come mezzo di comunicazione, ma non riesco a capire come mai, a condizione di voler sapere cose, uno non vuol sapere qual è la chiave di volta sessuale che ha giustificato non un tradimento spot ovviamente, Ma addirittura una doppia vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo tanto a quello che facevano intimamente, anche se ho chiesto, quanto alle dinamiche che intercorrevano quotidianamente ripercorrendo momenti particolari tipo uscite, cerimonie, festività, compleanni, malattie, vacanze etc. Probabilmente venire a conoscenza di tutto quanto in realtà non porta nulla di concreto ad un "ristare" insieme, ma farà parte di una specie di "processo di purificazione" oppure semplicemente se ne vuol parlare per riempire tempi e spazi con l'unica cosa che in quel momento interessa. Se non si discute di "quello" sviscerandolo, almeno all'inizio, come fa ad esserci spazio per altro?
> 
> 
> Disi, sinceramente sono convinta che se ogni tradito avesse la possibilità di vedere con i suoi occhi, per una magia dell'universo retroattiva, il proprio coniuge all'opera, tipo amoreggiare, messaggiare, fare l'amore, desiderare etc etc, e non solo magari leggere messaggi/mail o ascoltare raccontini, davvero uno su un milione resterebbe, a meno che convenga fortemente economicamente o per altro. Se si ama si può anche tollerare l'immaginato, ma l'agito sotto i propri occhi forse no. Però non so se è una cazzata, ci devo rifletere


Sai che io invece sono diametralmente convinto del contrario? Io sono convinto che se ogni tradito potesse vedere, al netto di bugie convenienze e ricostruzione di comodo, quello che ha passato veramente in termini sentimentali sessuali e situazionali tra il fedifrago E l'amante partirebbero certi esami di coscienza che non dico che i traditori diventerebbero eroi, Anche perché nella media c'è anche un sacco di squallore, ma sicuramente i traditi diventerebbero veramente persone migliori.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché a me non è fregato niente.
> Lui mi ha detto qualcosa, ma non era quello che chiedevo io e le spiegazioni mi sembravano di una tale pochezza.
> Ecco a me interessava sapere perché aveva fatto una cosa del genere a me, non cosa aveva fatto lui.
> Il fatto che non avesse dato il valore che davo io a quello che (credevo) c’era. Il non esserci nella vita insieme. Come era altrove non me ne fregava niente.


Perché quell'altra era meglio di te. Mi pare talmente ovvio


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché quell'altra era meglio di te. Mi pare talmente ovvio


Quindi tutte le donne con chi sei stato sono meglio di tua moglie?


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non capisco. Sarà il fatto che a me piacciono donne che utilizzano il sesso come mezzo di comunicazione, ma non riesco a capire come mai, a condizione di voler sapere cose, uno non vuol sapere qual è la chiave di volta sessuale che ha giustificato non un tradimento spot ovviamente, Ma addirittura una doppia vita.



Forse e' dovuto al fatto che non avevamo, e non abbiamo , nessun problema in quel senso.  Intesa totale. 

I nostri problemi sono sempre stati diversi, e dovuti solo al suo lavoro, ma senza discussioni ne litigi. Lui sicuramente in crisi per quello in quel periodo. Oltre alla distanza, per mesi.


----------



## disincantata (20 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché quell'altra era meglio di te. Mi pare talmente ovvio



Come quelle con cui Marrazzo tradiva Roberta Serdoz?  Ahahahah  Le vie del Signore sono infinite, ma tanti tradiscono con cessi.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne con chi sei stato sono meglio di tua moglie?


No. Altrimenti l'avrei lasciata.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come quelle con cui Marrazzo tradiva Roberta Serdoz?  Ahahahah  Le vie del Signore sono infinite, ma tanti tradiscono con cessi.


 io con una che si scopa solo cessi non ci andrei


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse e' dovuto al fatto che non avevamo, e non abbiamo , nessun problema in quel senso.  Intesa totale.
> 
> I nostri problemi sono sempre stati diversi, e dovuti solo al suo lavoro, ma senza discussioni ne litigi. Lui sicuramente in crisi per quello in quel periodo. Oltre alla distanza, per mesi.


Oh, Io parlo per me. Mesi di distanza, manco sono corna. Per me.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Altrimenti l'avrei lasciata.


E allora perché dovrebbe valere per il marito di Brunetta?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E allora perché dovrebbe valere per il marito di Brunetta?


Ovvio. Perché lei è Brunetta. Non siamo mica tutti uguali.


----------



## Dina74 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché a me non è fregato niente.
> Lui mi ha detto qualcosa, ma non era quello che chiedevo io e le spiegazioni mi sembravano di una tale pochezza.
> Ecco a me interessava sapere perché aveva fatto una cosa del genere a me, non cosa aveva fatto lui.
> Il fatto che non avesse dato il valore che davo io a quello che (credevo) c’era. Il non esserci nella vita insieme. Come era altrove non me ne fregava niente.


Infatti...se l'episodio in se..porta alla consapevolezza che nn è possibile continuare a stare insieme...per me diventa inutile stare a chiedere tante dinamiche. Si perde l'interesse.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puoi anche decidere di non raccontare. Non sei obbligato. Dal fuoco di fila ti sfili


Infatti io parlavo di sincerità sui motivi base del tradimento e sugli aspetti più significativi. Mettere sul piatto della bilancia il più possibile la realtà. Mostrarsi per quello che si è insomma. Questo il mio pensiero...

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio. Perché lei è Brunetta. Non siamo mica tutti uguali.


Ah be se le motivazioni sono queste direi che é inutile approfondire


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah be se le motivazioni sono queste direi che é inutile approfondire


Mi piace il fatto che non avessi capito che stavo cazzeggiando. Ma come mai sto periodo hai il senso dell'umorismo con le pile scariche?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Infatti io parlavo di sincerità sui motivi base del tradimento e sugli aspetti più significativi. Mettere sul piatto della bilancia il più possibile la realtà. Mostrarsi per quello che si è insomma. Questo il mio pensiero...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non so che dirti. Nella denegata ipotesi in cui vieni beccato decidi di rimanere, secondo me lo sforzo sta esattamente nel mostrare al tradito che sei ancora la persona che lui conosce.


----------



## Dina74 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so che dirti. Nella denegata ipotesi in cui vieni beccato decidi di rimanere, secondo me lo sforzo sta esattamente nel mostrare al tradito che sei ancora la persona che lui conosce.


Insieme all'altro lato però...perché sotto sotto io mi sentirei tradita due volte. Io però sono fatta così...Non so se vale per tutti
..

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puoi anche decidere di non raccontare. Non sei obbligato. Dal fuoco di fila ti sfili


Certo, ma è inaccettabile per il tradito. E' come essere abbandonati di nuovo.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai che io invece sono diametralmente convinto del contrario?* Io sono convinto che se ogni tradito potesse vedere, al netto di bugie convenienze e ricostruzione di comodo, quello che ha passato veramente in termini sentimentali sessuali e situazionali tra il fedifrago *E l'amante partirebbero certi esami di coscienza che non dico che i traditori diventerebbero eroi, Anche perché nella media c'è anche un sacco di squallore, ma sicuramente i traditi diventerebbero veramente persone migliori.


Questa cosa la dice anche mio marito: io immagino tutte rose e flowers, lui racconta (anche) di tanto squallore di cui era cosciente ma dal quale non riusciva a staccarsi per il solito bisogno di ingrassare l'ego.

Sul diventare migliori direi che il processo dovrebbe riguardare la coppia perchè è evidente che da parte di entrambi i componenti c'è qualcosa da aggiustare.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Insieme all'altro lato però...perché sotto sotto io mi sentirei tradita due volte. Io però sono fatta così...Non so se vale per tutti
> ..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk





Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Certo, ma è inaccettabile per il tradito. E' come essere abbandonati di nuovo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso dire una cosa estremamente impopolare? Tanto sono abbonato. Per rimanere servono le palle. Molte più palle che per tradire invece di lasciare. si rimane per il progetto, per i figli, per i soldi, per quello che ti pare ma il nodo sta nel Come si rimane. Perché chi rimane deve essere sufficientemente intelligente da arginare il tradito con tutto il carico di ira del giusto che vuole sapere tutto, distruggere tutto per ricostruire da capo, e aspirare ad una verginità che ormai non recuperi più. Lascia perdere di chi è la colpa e non colpa. Il Tradito sarà sempre quello convinto di essere dalla parte della ragione  ma proprio per quello il soggetto dai due maggiormente a rischio di dare il colpo di grazia al rapporto, anche se non vuole.
E Paradossalmente va arginato il nome del progetto proprio da quello che non avrebbe i titoli in quanto colpevole per parlare.
In base alla mia piccolissima esperienza, quasi nessuno è sufficientemente forte o stronzo o anche soltanto lucido per fare questo giro. Molto meglio scomparire e rifarsi vivi dopo un po'


----------



## Dina74 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa estremamente impopolare? Tanto sono abbonato. Per rimanere servono le palle. Molte più palle che per tradire invece di lasciare. si rimane per il progetto, per i figli, per i soldi, per quello che ti pare ma il nodo sta nel Come si rimane. Perché chi rimane deve essere sufficientemente intelligente da arginare il tradito con tutto il carico di ira del giusto che vuole sapere tutto, distruggere tutto per ricostruire da capo, e aspirare ad una verginità che ormai non recuperi più. Lascia perdere di chi è la colpa e non colpa. Il Tradito sarà sempre quello convinto di essere dalla parte della ragione  ma proprio per quello il soggetto dai due maggiormente a rischio di dare il colpo di grazia al rapporto, anche se non vuole.
> E Paradossalmente va arginato il nome del progetto proprio da quello che non avrebbe i titoli in quanto colpevole per parlare.
> In base alla mia piccolissima esperienza, quasi nessuno è sufficientemente forte o stronzo o anche soltanto lucido per fare questo giro. Molto meglio scomparire e rifarsi vivi dopo un po'


Concordo in pieno  . Però vorrei sapere il motivo vero x cui rimani. E insieme mandare avanti il progetto senza irrisolti. Io la penso come te.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa estremamente impopolare? Tanto sono abbonato. Per rimanere servono le palle. Molte più palle che per tradire invece di lasciare. si rimane per il progetto, per i figli, per i soldi, per quello che ti pare ma il nodo sta nel Come si rimane. Perché chi rimane deve essere sufficientemente intelligente da arginare il tradito con tutto il carico di ira del giusto che vuole sapere tutto, distruggere tutto per ricostruire da capo, e aspirare ad una verginità che ormai non recuperi più. Lascia perdere di chi è la colpa e non colpa. Il Tradito sarà sempre quello convinto di essere dalla parte della ragione  ma proprio per quello il soggetto dai due maggiormente a rischio di dare il colpo di grazia al rapporto, anche se non vuole.
> E Paradossalmente va arginato il nome del progetto proprio da quello che non avrebbe i titoli in quanto colpevole per parlare.
> In base alla mia piccolissima esperienza, quasi nessuno è sufficientemente forte o stronzo o anche soltanto lucido per fare questo giro. Molto meglio scomparire e rifarsi vivi dopo un po'



Ultima frase a parte (mai scomparso) sembra scritto da mio marito. Non so se sia forte, stronzo o lucido; mi piace pensare che sia innamorato.


----------



## MariLea (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa estremamente impopolare? Tanto sono abbonato. Per rimanere servono le palle. Molte più palle che per tradire invece di lasciare. si rimane per il progetto, per i figli, per i soldi, per quello che ti pare ma il nodo sta nel Come si rimane. Perché chi rimane deve essere sufficientemente intelligente da arginare il tradito con tutto il carico di ira del giusto che vuole sapere tutto, distruggere tutto per ricostruire da capo, e aspirare ad una verginità che ormai non recuperi più. Lascia perdere di chi è la colpa e non colpa. Il Tradito sarà sempre quello convinto di essere dalla parte della ragione  ma proprio per quello il soggetto dai due maggiormente a rischio di dare il colpo di grazia al rapporto, anche se non vuole.
> E Paradossalmente va arginato il nome del progetto proprio da quello che non avrebbe i titoli in quanto colpevole per parlare.
> In base alla mia piccolissima esperienza, quasi nessuno è sufficientemente forte o stronzo o anche soltanto lucido per fare questo giro. Molto meglio scomparire e rifarsi vivi dopo un po'


Verissimo!



Dina74 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno  . Però vorrei sapere il motivo vero x cui rimani. E insieme mandare avanti il progetto senza irrisolti. Io la penso come te.


Parlando qui di rapporti lunghi anni, penso che il motivo sia facilmente intuibile da caso a caso, comunque non escluso un forte sentimento (amore?) che i tradimenti non uccidono.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno  . Però vorrei sapere il motivo vero x cui rimani. E insieme mandare avanti il progetto senza irrisolti. Io la penso come te.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Per come la vedo io si tradisce per preservare il progetto e privilegiare il progetto rispetto alla persona. Altrimenti ti lascio. Ma ovviamente come tutti io filtro in base alla mia esperienza personale. Se decido di tornare il motivo dovrebbe essere analogo. Il progetto. Se uno torna per questione di comodo secondo me te ne accorgi. Anche se non vuoi.


Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ultima frase a parte (mai scomparso) sembra scritto da mio marito. Non so se sia forte, stronzo o lucido; mi piace pensare che sia innamorato.


Ti sembro uno di quelli che escludono a priori l'amore in virtù delle corna? Sempre detto che per la mia legittima consorte i sentimenti non sono mai passati.


MariLea ha detto:


> Verissimo!
> 
> 
> Parlando qui di rapporti lunghi anni, penso che il motivo sia facilmente intuibile da caso a caso, comunque non escluso un forte sentimento (amore?) che i tradimenti non uccidono.


 i tradimenti possono comunque uccidere l'amore. Non raccontiamocela. Motivo per cui secondo me sei uno torna non dovrebbe mai dire che torna perché è innamorato. Altrimenti sono falso. Uno torna per il progetto si becca il periodo di prova e poi valuta serenamente se il Tradito è ancora in grado di amare come prima.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io si tradisce per preservare il progetto e privilegiare il progetto rispetto alla persona. Altrimenti ti lascio. Ma ovviamente come tutti io filtro in base alla mia esperienza personale. Se decido di tornare il motivo dovrebbe essere analogo. Il progetto. Se uno torna per questione di comodo secondo me te ne accorgi. Anche se non vuoi.
> 
> Ti sembro uno di quelli che escludono a priori l'amore in virtù delle corna? Sempre detto che per la mia legittima consorte i sentimenti non sono mai passati.
> i tradimenti possono comunque uccidere l'amore. Non raccontiamocela. Motivo per cui secondo me sei uno torna non dovrebbe mai dire che torna perché è innamorato. Altrimenti sono falso. Uno torna per il progetto si becca il periodo di prova e poi valuta serenamente se il Tradito è ancora in grado di amare come prima.


Quanto dura il periodo di prova ??
Ma prova di che ?? 
Per un progetto che poteva essere discusso e valutarne le varianti in corso d'opera .
Se uno dei due soci cambia le regole unilateralmente nel momento che viene scoperto di solito ne paga le conseguenze ...
Se poi si pente e volesse ricominciare dovrebbe essere lui messo alla prova e no il socio che ha rispettato  il contratto.
In una coppia non ci dovrebbero essere contratti ma rispetto.
Nel momento che non c'è rispetto vedo solo la miseria umana.
Es:  se la mia compagna volesse andare in vacanza da sola perfetto... Però pure io vado in vacanza da solo.
Per poi tornare alla normale routine quotidiana . 
Il progetto resta intatto con le varianti del caso condivise dai soci.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quanto dura il periodo di prova ??
> Ma prova di che ??
> Per un progetto che poteva essere discusso e valutarne le varianti in corso d'opera .
> Se uno dei due soci cambia le regole unilateralmente nel momento che viene scoperto di solito ne paga le conseguenze ...
> ...


Non ci si terrebbe nessun socio che avesse lavorato con un’altra società venendo meno ai patti.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Es:  se la mia compagna volesse andare in vacanza da sola perfetto... Però pure io vado in vacanza da solo.


Questa logica del _tu hai fatto allora io faccio _l'ho sempre vista foriera di casini maggiori


----------



## Lostris (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa logica del _tu hai fatto allora io faccio _l'ho sempre vista foriera di casini maggiori


Io l’ho sempre vista all’asilo.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io l’ho sempre vista all’asilo.


La spocchia non protegge dalla realtà. Se piove ti bagni. Nel post tradimento una dinamica di questo genere sì ingenera facilmente


----------



## Lostris (21 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La spocchia non protegge dalla realtà. Se piove ti bagni. Nel post tradimento una dinamica di questo genere sì ingenera facilmente


Che si ingeneri più facilmente o meno in certi frangenti per me non lo giustifica, anche se posso comprenderne la dinamica. Non è questione di spocchia.

Forse sono più fredda e quindi estranea a questi tipi di reazioni.

Trovo che fare qualcosa perché l’ha fatta qualcun altro come unica ragione semplicemente non sia una cosa intelligente e dimostri sempre, indipendentemente dai risultati, una certa immaturità.

Poi, che si possa prendere del buono anche da scelte di questo tipo, può anche darsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Trovo che fare qualcosa perché l’ha fatta qualcun altro come unica ragione semplicemente non sia una cosa intelligente e dimostri sempre, indipendentemente dai risultati, una certa immaturità.


In realtà parlavo configurando la cosa in negativo. _Io non faccio questo quindi tu non fai quest'altro_. Comportamento del cazzo finché vuoi ma un classicone del post tradimento


----------



## mistral (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io l’ho sempre vista all’asilo.


A me pare di aver capito che Oriente parlasse di varianti del progetto concordate  preventivamente e non in conseguenza della variante segreta ed indipendente di uno dei soci.
Vuoi andare in vacanza da solo,esponi la variante,la accetto e ci vado anche io,come potrei invece stare volontariamente a casa e poi il progetto riprende oppure bocciare la variante e sciogliere la società .
Sarebbe l’ideale ma ovviamente è utopia.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa logica del _tu hai fatto allora io faccio _l'ho sempre vista foriera di casini maggiori


La logica non è tu lo hai fatto !
La logica è farò.
Ho voglia di . Cosa ne pensi ?
E si discute un'eventuale controproposta.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> A me pare di aver capito che Oriente parlasse di varianti del progetto concordate  preventivamente e non in conseguenza della variante segreta ed indipendente di uno dei soci.
> Vuoi andare in vacanza da solo,esponi la variante,la accetto e ci vado anche io,come potrei invece stare volontariamente a casa e poi il progetto riprende oppure bocciare la variante e sciogliere la società .
> Sarebbe l’ideale ma ovviamente è utopia.


Giusto... 
E concludo mai sottovalutare il socio.....


----------



## Dina74 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Motivo per cui secondo me sei uno torna non dovrebbe mai dire che torna perché è innamorato. Altrimenti sono falso. Uno torna per il progetto si becca il periodo di prova e poi valuta serenamente se il Tradito è ancora in grado di amare come prima.[/QUOTE]

Ecco...finalmente..

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La logica non è tu lo hai fatto !
> La logica è farò.
> Ho voglia di . Cosa ne pensi ?
> E si discute un'eventuale controproposta.


A me pare una cazzata pure questa. Facciamo finta che scopro di avere le corna, vado a rendere la pariglia alla signora e che faccio, scopo la prima che capita solo per mantenere il punto?


----------



## Lostris (22 Gennaio 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> A me pare di aver capito che Oriente parlasse di varianti del progetto concordate  preventivamente e non in conseguenza della variante segreta ed indipendente di uno dei soci.
> Vuoi andare in vacanza da solo,esponi la variante,*la accetto* e ci vado anche io,come potrei invece stare volontariamente a casa e *poi il progetto riprende* oppure bocciare la variante e sciogliere la società .
> Sarebbe l’ideale ma ovviamente è utopia.


Boh.

Per me è un discorso strano. 
Già parlare di variante ad un progetto.. 

Il progetto è la coppia. La coppia è costituita da due individui. Non è che quello che attiene alla sfera individuale sia una “variante”... 
Cosa vuol dire “accettarla”? Una sorta di permesso? E che significa che il progetto riprende? Si mette in pausa durante la vacanza?

Per me non ha molto senso. Se accetti _me_, accetti la mia persona e le mie esigenze e il mio vivere la coppia in un determinato modo, e mi prendi nella totalità e consapevolezza che ci sono spazi individuali che puoi conoscere, ma non attraversare. 

E che avere e coltivare questi spazi fanno di me la persona che ti piace e con cui hai un progetto importantissimo che mi comprende, ma non mi contiene.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me pare una cazzata pure questa. Facciamo finta che scopro di avere le corna, vado a rendere la pariglia alla signora e che faccio, scopo la prima che capita solo per mantenere il punto?


No no no . Se tu hai le tue esigenze prova a condividerle con tua moglie, 
Senza prenderla in giro.
Senza stravolgere il progetto ma apportando piccole modifiche ogni tanto.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Per me è un discorso strano.
> Già parlare di variante ad un progetto..
> ...


Non so la tua storia ma se hai subito o fatto un tradimento  tanta chiarezza nella coppia non c'era.
Uno dei due soggetti ha illuso l'altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No no no . Se tu hai le tue esigenze prova a condividerle con tua moglie,
> Senza prenderla in giro.
> Senza stravolgere il progetto ma apportando piccole modifiche ogni tanto.


Non funzia. Le persone che valgono non si annullano per amore. E se lo fanno poi non valgono più


----------



## Lostris (23 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non so la tua storia ma se hai subito o fatto un tradimento  tanta chiarezza nella coppia non c'era.
> Uno dei due soggetti ha illuso l'altro.


Non c’entra la chiarezza. 

In generale purtroppo non c’entra niente. Non c’è nulla che si possa fare, non c’è una ricetta, in termini di impostazione del rapporto, per essere sicuri che il partner non tradisca.
Accade in rapporti apparentemente perfetti, non accade in storie disastrate.

Le variabili sono troppe e molte riguardano la sfera individuale.


----------



## Divì (23 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non c’entra la chiarezza.
> 
> In generale purtroppo non c’entra niente. Non c’è nulla che si possa fare, non c’è una ricetta, in termini di impostazione del rapporto, per essere sicuri che il partner non tradisca.
> Accade in rapporti apparentemente perfetti, non accade in storie disastrate.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## oriente70 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non funzia. Le persone che valgono non si annullano per amore. E se lo fanno poi non valgono più


Della serie le altre so tutte zoccole.
Solo io ho trovato la fessa che sta a casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Della serie le altre so tutte zoccole. Solo io ho trovato la fessa che sta a casa.


 Magari le piace così. Dipende dal carattere, quello che mi sfugge è come mai vogliamo tutti quella che fa fuoco e fiamme, per carità, ma solo con noi. Penso solo che quella che sta a casa starebbe a casa anche senza di te.


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao Ingegnere,
E' davvero un grande piacere averti letto più sereno. Spero si apra per te un nuovo periodo.
 Diceva qualcuno che "...dal letame nascono i fior" 
E alle volte succede. Un abbraccio.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ciao Ingegnere,
> E' davvero un grande piacere averti letto più sereno. Spero si apra per te un nuovo periodo.
> Diceva qualcuno che "...dal letame nascono i fior"
> E alle volte succede. Un abbraccio.


Grazie...lo sono più sereno....poi si vedrà dove andremo ma sono felice di non aver agito d' impulso.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie...lo sono più sereno....poi si vedrà dove andremo ma sono felice di non aver agito d' impulso.


Francoff vorrei scriverti in mp..è possibile? Grazie


----------



## francoff (8 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Francoff vorrei scriverti in mp..è possibile? Grazie



ok


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ok


Fatto! Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Grazie...lo sono più sereno....poi si vedrà dove andremo ma sono felice di non aver agito d' impulso.


Si leggono tante storie, ma si percepisce il dolore accompagnato dal distacco e il dolore accompagnato dalla delusione che porta alla riconciliazione.
Ricorderai che sei stato sostenuto nel percorso per trovarla. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## void (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si leggono tante storie, ma si percepisce il dolore accompagnato dal distacco e il dolore accompagnato dalla delusione che porta alla riconciliazione.
> Ricorderai che sei stato sostenuto nel percorso per trovarla.
> Un abbraccio


Che bel post.
Aggiungerei:
...e la consapevolezza che nessuno ci appartiene, che occupiamo temporaneamente uno spazio che può diventare di un altro. Alle volte vale la pena lottare per quello spazio, alle volte no...

Nel caso di Francof era chiaro da subito che ne valeva la pena.. Certo il dolore, quello nessuno lo toglie.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Che bel post.
> Aggiungerei:
> ...e la consapevolezza che nessuno ci appartiene, *che occupiamo temporaneamente uno spazio che può diventare di un altro.* Alle volte vale la pena lottare per quello spazio, alle volte no...
> 
> Nel caso di Francof era chiaro da subito che ne valeva la pena.. Certo il dolore, quello nessuno lo toglie.


Mmmmm.... personalmente ad esempio non ho intenzione di lottare per nessun spazio.
Non perchè credo mi sia dovuto.
Ma perchè non intendo pensare sia una conquista.
Credo sia un dono, l'unico e forse vero.
Se mia moglie pensasse altrimenti non cesserei io, comunque, di pernsarla allo stesso modo, la porta di casa mia non è chiusa a chiave.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Che bel post.
> Aggiungerei:
> ...e la consapevolezza che nessuno ci appartiene, che occupiamo temporaneamente uno spazio che può diventare di un altro. Alle volte vale la pena lottare per quello spazio, alle volte no...
> 
> Nel caso di Francof era chiaro da subito che ne valeva la pena.. Certo il dolore, quello nessuno lo toglie.


Sì. Hai capito.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... personalmente ad esempio non ho intenzione di lottare per nessun spazio.
> Non perchè credo mi sia dovuto.
> Ma perchè non intendo pensare sia una conquista.
> Credo sia un dono, l'unico e forse vero.
> Se mia moglie pensasse altrimenti non cesserei io, comunque, di pernsarla allo stesso modo, la porta di casa mia non è chiusa a chiave.


Sai che sul “lottare per” ho discusso molto.
Per me aveva un significato che mi parlava a rispondere come te.
Invece ha anche un altro significato più amoroso e che attiene al mettersi in gioco e mettere in gioco le proprie sicurezze mentali per una persona.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che sul “lottare per” ho discusso molto.
> Per me aveva un significato che mi parlava a rispondere come te.
> Invece ha anche un altro significato più amoroso e che attiene al mettersi in gioco e mettere in gioco le proprie sicurezze mentali per una persona.


Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, in modo più attinente alla mia esperienza: mi è capitato nella via di essere dentro un rapporto asimmetrico, nel quale dovevo prestare continua attenzione e profondere impegno costante per il suo proseguimento. Non ha funzionato. Non andava semplicemente per il fatto che non possiamo essere nè i carcerieri dell'altro nè le persone che gli altri si aspettano e che non siamo.
E' per questo che non intendo più lottare. 
Non significa che non mi impegno, non significa che non ho più in mente il mio (anzi il nostro) progetto di vita, non significa che mancherò a quello che ho promesso. 
Significa che non farò nessun sforzo per apparire diverso da quello che sono.
Quando mia moglie la sera mi abbraccia o alla mattina mi bacia timidamente e silenziosamente, quando lei si alza e io ancora dormo (o faccio finta di dormire) mi godo quegli attimi con struggimento. So che non sono un salario dovuto, un benefit certo, forse nemmeno una cosa per sempre.
E credo che in questo stia anche il loro valore.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, in modo più attinente alla mia esperienza: mi è capitato nella via di essere dentro un rapporto asimmetrico, nel quale dovevo prestare continua attenzione e profondere impegno costante per il suo proseguimento. Non ha funzionato. Non andava semplicemente per il fatto che non possiamo essere nè i carcerieri dell'altro nè le persone che gli altri si aspettano e che non siamo.
> E' per questo che non intendo più lottare.
> Non significa che non mi impegno, non significa che non ho più in mente il mio (anzi il nostro) progetto di vita, non significa che mancherò a quello che ho promesso.
> Significa che *non farò nessun sforzo per apparire diverso da quello che sono.*
> ...


Il grassetto mai.
Ma intendevo altro.
Quando avrò chiaro il modo di dirlo lo farò.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il grassetto mai.
> Ma intendevo altro.
> Quando avrò chiaro il modo di dirlo lo farò.


Aspetto con curiosità, (quasi) con trepidazione.


----------



## void (12 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... personalmente ad esempio non ho intenzione di lottare per nessun spazio.
> Non perchè credo mi sia dovuto.
> Ma perchè non intendo pensare sia una conquista.
> Credo sia un dono, l'unico e forse vero.
> Se mia moglie pensasse altrimenti non cesserei io, comunque, di pernsarla allo stesso modo, la porta di casa mia non è chiusa a chiave.


Non si tratta di conquista.  Solo di pensare qualcosa o qualcuno così importante da volersi mettere in gioco. Non ci sono regole, o casistiche. Non si sa quale è il limite oltre il quale non ne vale la pena. Per ognuno è diverso.

Alle volte lo spazio lo lasciamo vuoto noi. Alle volte per pigrizia, abitudine, disinteresse. Alle volte coscientemente, perché lo vogliamo. Anche se preferiamo far finta di non saperlo.

Tu sai cosa pensi, ma non cosa realmente pensa tua moglie. Magari non lo saprai mai. Neanche la porta di casa nostra è chiusa a chiave, ma ciò non ci ha impedito di farci del male a vicenda e rimanere li. Perfetti sconosciuti.

E forse la consapevolezza di essere due sconosciuti, può diventare il motivo di trovare ancora interesse nell'altro. Come trovare una stanza piena di cose che non sapevi di avere. Su questo punto non riesco ad esprimermi molto bene, ho paura di non essere chiaro. Prendo esempio da Brunetta, riproverò a spiegarmi quando trovo le parole giuste.

L'unica costante è il dolore, non manca mai, ma è una medicina necessaria.


----------

